# "Citas imposibles" OFICIALISTAS que revelan que la versión oficial sobre el SIDA es un fraude



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2011)

Es difícilísimo convencer al ciudadano medio de que ponga en cuestión la ortodoxia del SIDA. Por ello, he recopilado textos OFICIALISTAS que prueban que ni los oficialistas se creen sus mentiras.

Titulo _"citas imposibles"_ porque muchos oficialistas _de buena fe_, al leer ciertos párrafos escondidos en la literatura oficialista que presento en este hilo, exclaman: _"¡Pero esto es imposible!"_, precisamente porque les rompe sus esquemas oficialistas. Atención que esta es la madre del cordero y la ORIGINALIDAD de este hilo: Todo lo que lean ustedes en este hilo entrecomillado y en tipo de letra 4 está extraído de fuentes OFICIALISTAS, y linkado o referenciado escrupulosamente. Ya estoy harto de que me digan de que soy disidente del SIDA _"por leer cosas raras por Internet"_, cuando para hacerse disidente del SIDA sólo basta con leer _con atención_ y _críticamente_ la literatura oficialista. Les quintaesencio en este hilos varios años de lectura de fuentes oficialistas. 

*Este hilo es como una crítica del Cristianismo basada exclusivamente en en la Biblia. * No tienen ustedes que "creerme" porque las referencias que cito son OFICIALISTAS (comprueben los enlaces, por favor). Si quieren pueden limitarse a leer los textos enlazados en tamaño 4 de letra, porque todo lo demás es mi comentario. Cualquier persona inteligente podrá ver sólamente leyendo esos textos las insolubles contradicciones de la ortodoxia del "VIH/SIDA".

La Oficialidad del _"VIH/SIDA"_ es como un dios *Jano* de dos caras muy diferentes: 







*Una es la cara* _exotérica_ "sencilla" o "divulgativa". En esta versión todo son certezas, todo está clarísimo y el conocimiento es seguro. Esta cara es la que se presenta al público, a los pacientes y (sí, también) _a los médicos_ y estudiantes de Medicina. Puede sorprender, pero es así: En este hilo demuestro con documentos oficiales como la profesión médica son UNOS ENGAÑADOS MÁS en todo este asunto (ver por ejemplo el Punto 6, donde los libros de texto para médicos contradicen abiertamente lo que dicen los investigadores y los laboratorios farmaceúticos). 

*La otra es la cara* _esotérica_ "tras la trastienda" (que es la que les muestro en este hilo), donde DE ACUERDO A LA MISMÍSIMA LITERATURA OFICIALISTA todo es problemático, incierto y contradictorio: Descubrimos que no hay forma de saber quién está _"infectado por el VIH"_, que los mismos laboratorios reconocen que _ninguna_ de las pruebas (ELISA, Western Blot, PCR) es definitiva para diagnosticar la "infección por VIH", que los laboratorios que fabrican los "tratamientos" nos confiesan en los prospectos que de hecho _producen_ SIDA, que el Premio Nobel Oficialista 2008 Luc Montagnier dice y escribe cosas incompatibles con la versión oficial ...y muchas otras cosas que paso a explicarles en este hilo.

Soy disidente del SIDA. Los disidentes sostenemos que no hay pruebas de que un virus llamado "VIH" cause el SIDA. 

Enuncio esta frase tan complicada en vez de la más simple _"Los disidentes sostenemos que el "VIH" no es la causa del SIDA"_ por los siguientes motivos:

* Si somos epistemológicamente estrictos (y yo intento serlo) sólo podemos probar afirmaciones positivas (_A causa B_), nunca negativas (_A no causa B_), por eso prefiero la algo rebuscada frase de _"no hay pruebas de que el "VIH" cause el SIDA"_ sobre la más "natural" de _"El "VIH" no causa el SIDA"_.

* _Affirmanti incumbit probatio_. El que afirma prueba. Los disidentes no tenemos que probar que el VIH no causa el SIDA ni tampoco explicar qué lo causa realmente (por más que varios disidentes han aportado diferentes explicaciones alternativas, pero ese ya es OTRO ASUNTO). Son los oficialistas de _"El VIH es la causa del SIDA"_ quienes tienen que probar su afirmación de forma satisfactoria. No lo han hecho aún, y han tenido 27 años para hacerlo.​
*DISCLAIMER MÉDICO* para evitar que alguien me denuncie en el futuro: No estoy dando consejos médicos. No estoy (_afortunadamente_) "especializado en VIH/SIDA". Mis opiniones personales sobre este asunto han de ser tomadas sólamente como eso, como mis opiniones personales. Consulte con su médico/especialista/matasanos de referencia si tiene cualquier duda... y -se lo pido de rodillas- *consulte también la bibliografía pertinente* (la que presento en este hilo) para entender mejor qué significa _realmente_ lo que le dice su médico (que en este tema y en otros muy a menudo no lo sabe ni él).

*UNO*

Prospecto de una _"prueba de VIH"_







_Actualmente no hay patrón reconocido para establecer la presencia o ausencia de anticuerpos del VIH-1 y VIH-2 en sangre humana._​
http://www.abbottdiagnostics.com/getIFUPDF.cfm?controlNumber=348869

...y esto nos lo dice el fabricante en el prospecto de una prueba que pretende hacer precisamente eso: Establecer si hay o no hay anticuerpos frente al "VIH".

*DOS*

*Textos sacados de las instrucciones que da el fabricante para un test Western Blot para (supuestamente) detectar "anticuerpos frente al VIH"*

_The manufacturer disclaims any warranty, expressed or implied, including such expressed or implied warranty with respect to merchantability, fitness for use or implied utility for any purpose

El fabricante no da ninguna garantía, expresa o implícita con respecto a las posibilidades comerciales, adecuación de usos o utilidad implícita para ningún propósito_​
http://www.diagnostictechnology.com.au/persistent/catalogue_files/products/MPBio-HIV-p.pdf

Se lo traduzco de jerga legal a lo que realmente significa: El fabricante se lava las manos con respecto a que el test signifique nada ni sirva para nada. *El fabricante está afirmando: "NO DECIMOS IMPLÍCITA NI EXPLÍCITAMENTE QUE EL TEST SIRVA PARA NADA"*.

Les recuerdo que el Western Blot es el test "confirmatorio" (tras un ELISA) que "confirma" que alguien "está infectado por el VIH". Pues bien: *El fabricante del test renuncia a dar ninguna utilidad al test que el médico de turno -a mi jucio con inaudita ligereza moral e intelectual- usa para "confirmar" la "infección por VIH"*. Abrí un hilo secundario reflexionado a modo de parábola como no aceptaríamos tal estado de cosas con un casco de moto, pero lo aceptamos _impasible el ademán_ con los "test de VIH".

En la página 6 hay además una increíble explicación sobre cómo interpretar el test:

_Specific guidelines for interpretation may differ depending on the local policies. MPD recommends following the accepted
policy to be in accordance with local regulations. Listed below are some of the criteria guidelines recommended by different international regulatory bodies._​
...y a continuación nos dan *OCHO* maneras *DIFERENTES* :8::8::8: de interpretar los resultados del test. Nos dan un cuadro (para quienes les de pereza abir el PDF) parecido a este:







El prospecto del "test" nos informa (página 6) de que podemos interpretar si alguien es "VIH Positivo" o "VIH Negativo" de acuerdo a los _diferentes_ criterios de: El CDC (USA), de la FDA (USA), del Centro nacional de transfusiones (Francia), la OMS (Internacional), el del Consorcio para la estandarización de la Serología de los retrovirus (¿?), el de la Cruz Roja Americana (USA) y el de la Asociación alemana para el control de las enfermedades virales (Alemania). Además el fabricante da un 8º criterio.

Sí: Así es. Una persona puede estar "infectada por el VIH" de acuerdo a los estándares alemanes y "no infectada" de acuerdo a los del CDC. O al revés. O sea: Uno puede ser declaclarado como "infectado" en Alemania, coger un avión, irse a Australia y allí ser declarado "seronegativo". O irse a Estados Unidos y ser declarado "indeterminado" por el criterio de la FDA. 

[(AMARGA) IRONÍA]

¡Ya tenemoso "cura" para los pobrecitos "infectados por el VIH"!. ¡Basta con que se vayan a vivir a un país en el cual su test se considere "negativo"!. ¡Allí se les considerará "libres de VIH", así que -por definición- tampoco pueden tener SIDA.

[/(AMARGA) IRONÍA]​
¿Les parece ciencia _seria_ que uno esté "infectado por el VIH" según los criterios de un país y "no infectado" según los de otro?. A mí no. Este es el rigor de la "ciencia del VIH/SIDA".

*Addenda:*

Le preguntan (minuto 5:45) a un Oficialista del SIDA:

[YOUTUBE]C-I3naNiUXM[/YOUTUBE]

_En orden a limitar el número de falsos positivos, ¿por qué en Western Blot no se considera positivos a los que tengan todas las 9 proteínas del VIH¿. ¿por qué se diagnostica sólo con tres?_

Respuesta:

_No sé la respuesta a esa pregunta_​
Aprovecho para hacer la pregunta a los Oficialistas que visiten este hilo: ¿Pueden por favor enlazar la explicación oficial a por qué no se requieren las 9 bandas para ser considerado "VIH positivos"?.​
Es realmente fascinante ver en este vídeo como el criterio de qué se considera Oficialmente un Western Blot positivo va cambiando varias veces a lo largo de los años, y cómo los oficialistas tratan de explicar sus "razones" para esos cambios. 

Otra cuestión muy sencilla de simple lógica que por sí sola ya debería bastar para convencer a cualquier persona racional de que hay algo fatalmente erróneo en la ortodoxia del "VIH/SIDA": Si las proteínas que analiza el Western Blot para "VIH" fuesen específicas de este, bastaría con que hubiese _una_ proteína (esto es, con que hubiese reacción positiva a _una_ banda del test) para diagnosticar a alguien como "seropositivo". Pero no, todos los estándares piden que haya más de una banda... reconociendo implícitamente que NINGUNA ES ESPECÍFICA para el "VIH".

TRES: Las _"pruebas de VIH"_ que se remiten unas a otras para validarse.

El "test de VIH" ELISA (nos dicen los oficialistas) es una "prueba de screening" para detectar posibles casos de "infección por VIH".

El prospecto de las pruebas ELISA lo dice muy claro:

_The Vironostika® HIV-1 Plus O Microelisa System is an enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay (ELISA) for the qualitative detection of antibodies to Human Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 (HIV-1)

The Vironostika HIV-1 Plus O Microelisa System assay was designed to be highly sensitive for a spectrum of HIV-1 serotypes, including group O virus. As a result, nonspecific reactions may occasionally be seen in specimens from people who have prior pregnancy, blood transfusion, or exposure to human cells or media containing cultured HIV antigen.9 Because of these and other potential nonspecific reactions, specimens reactive with the Vironostika HIV-1 Plus O Microelisa System assay should be confirmed with a confirmatory test *,e.g., Western Blot* testing._​
Otro ejemplo:

_The Avioq HIV-1 Microelisa System assay was designed to be highly sensitive for a spectrum of HIV-1 serotypes. As a result, nonspecific reactions may occasionally be seen in specimens from people who have prior pregnancy, blood transfusion, or exposure to human cells or media containing cultured HIV antigen. Because of these and other potential nonspecific reactions, specimens reactive with the Avioq HIV-1 Microelisa System assay should be analyzed with a confirmatory test, e.g., *Western Blot* test._​
Magnífico, estupendo. A quien nos de positivo en el ELISA le aplicamos un _"test confirmatorio Western Blot"_ y ya está, ¿no?.

Pues no.

Leemos en el prospecto de un "test de VIH" Western Blot:

_El kit InmunoComb ® II VIH 1 & 2 CombFirm es una prueba confirmatoria. La prueba confirma la presencia del virus de inmunodeficiencia humana tipos 1 y 2 (VIH-1 y VIH-2)...

...En ausencia de criterios uniformemente aceptados para la interpretación de los perfiles de VIH::8::vomito:, la interpretación arriba descrita debe considerarse como una guía recomendada. De todas formas, la reactividad para anticuerpos para el VIH-1 y VIH-2 no debe considerarse como un criterio único para el diagnóstico del Síndrome de Inmunodeficiencia Adquirida (SIDA) o para la infección con el VIH_ :8::8::8:​
Observen como las primeras frases del prospecto (_"prueba confirmatoria"_) se contradicen con el apartado _"Limitaciones"_ (_"la reactividad...no debe considerarse como un criterio único"_).

Otro ejemplo:

_The Cambridge Biotech HIV-1 Western Blot Kit is an in v&o qualitative assay for the detection and-identification of antibodies to Human lmmunodeficiency Virus Type 1 (HIV-I)...

...POSITIVE blot results using any specimen type (serum, plasma, or urine) should be followed with additional testing. Such testing may rely on alternative test methods or specimen types. The clinical implications of antibodies to HIV-1 in an asymptomatic person are not known._​
...nos dicen que un Western Blot positivo no es evidencia suficiente, que _"debe"_ (_"should"_) ser seguido de pruebas adicionales, que podemos usar "métodos alternativos" de testado (que NO citan).

Atentos a la frase:

_The clinical implications of antibodies to HIV-1 in an asymptomatic person are not known

Las implicaciones clínicas de la presencia de anticuerpos al VIH-1 en una persona asintomática no son conocidas_​
Es una HEREJÍA PURA. De acuerdo a la ortodoxia del SIDA la presencia de anticuerpos al VIH significa que hay infección por VIH.

Otro prospecto de otra prueba Western Blot:

_Persons demonstrating antibodies to HIV-1 should be referred for medical evaluation, which may include testing by other techniques....

persons at low risk for infection may have nonspecific reactions on the blot particularly in regions corresponding to p17, p24, p55 and p66, which will persist but which do not evolve into more extensive patterns over time. Although nonspecific reactivity may sometimes be attributed to
autoantibodies, it is possible that in some cases the pattern may represent a cross-reaction with another human retrovirus

A person who has antibodies to HIV-1 is presumed to be infected with the virus, except that a person who has participated in an HIV vaccine study may develop antibodies to the vaccine and may or may not be infected with HIV. Clinical correlation is indicated with appropriate counseling, medical evaluation and possibly additional testing to decide whether a diagnosis of HIV infection is accurate._​
En este prospecto se lavan las manos descaradamente diciéndonos que -ante un test positivo- hace falta "correlación clínica" (esto es, ver si la persona está enferma o es "grupo de riesgo") para saber si el diagnóstico de infección por VIH es exacto (o no). 

*¿Qué significa todo esto?:* Que si una ancianita con salud de hierro da "positivo" dirán (por "clínica") que es un "falso positivo" y aquí paz y después gloria. Si un homosexual con salud de hierro da positivo, él sí está "infectado por el VIH", ya que pertenece a un "grupo de riesgo". El homosexual sano declarado "infectado" empezará a desarrollar SIDA clínico en breve, "confirmando" así lo "acertado" del "test de VIH". ¿Por què desarrollará SIDA en breve?. Pues porque le van a "tratar" con los fármacos del PUNTO CUATRO (siguiente).​
Tienen una enorme colección de _disclaimers_ parecidos en esta página disidente.

¿No han oído ustedes nunca a a los oficialistas proclamar que sí, que "han aislado" el "VIH" y hasta que le han sacado fotografías?. Pues bien: *pregúntenles por favor a los oficialistas* dónde están las pruebas diagnósticas que usan la presencia o ausencia del "VIH" en el "aislado" como PATRÓN ORO para saber si un "test de VIH" da resultados correctos o no. Tales test *NO EXISTEN*. Si se leen ustedes los prospectos que les he enlazado verán que todos utilizan como (espúrea) "validación" el que dan "positivo" en sidosos y "negativo" en personas que se presume que no están _"infectadas por el VIH"_.

No, señores, las "pruebas de VIH" no han sido validadas ante el patrón oro de la presencia o ausencia del virus, lo cual me hace pensar que NO SIRVEN PARA NADA.

Mi política personal con respecto a los "test de VIH" es la aconsejada por David Rasnick:

[YOUTUBE]ZYXM6fqPsXA[/YOUTUBE]

_No se haga el test de VIH. 

Si ya se lo ha hecho, no vaya a por el resultado.

Si ya ha ido por el resultado y ha resultado ser positivo, olvídese del asunto.

Si no puede olvidarse del asunto, repítase el test hasta que le salga negativo. Y entonces deje de hacérselos._​
¿Quién es David Rasnick?: 

_David Rasnick recibió su doctorado en química por el Georgia Tech en 1978, y tienen más de 20 años de experiencia con las proteasas y sus inhibidores:8:.

Rasnick comparte las convicciones de los disidentes del sida. Básicamente, que el VIH no es la causa del sida. Esta condición le llevo a recibir una propuesta (hecha por Phillip Machanick, profesor universitario de Johannesburgo y partidario de la hipótesis oficial) de inyectarse VIH. Rasnick aceptó el desafío, pero pidió a Machanick que él a cambio aceptase empezar a ingerir antirretrovirales). El que viviese más tiempo sería declarado vencedor. Machanick no aceptó el desafío bajo estas condiciones

David Rasnick sostiene que los tests de VIH deberían prohibirse_

(*CopyLeft*: Nota de Liberación de derechos de autor para todas mis intervenciones sobre SIDA en este foro. Quien quiera re-postearlas en su foro, blog o sitio web es libre de hacerlo. Echaba en falta desde hace muchos años una crítica al "VIH/SIDA" construída exclusivamente con textos oficialistas. Cooperativamente creo que se puede hacer mucho mejor que si sólo la hago yo).

*Mis otros hilos sobre SIDA*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-preguntas-citas-de-libro-medicos-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-murieron-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uno-habia-muerto-de-sida-se-explica-esto.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vih-causa-sida-preguntas-cascos-de-moto.html

*Ver también el excelente hilo-tiro-por-la-culata:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-imagenes-del-virus-vih-que-provoca-sida.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2011)

*OTROS HILOS SOBRE SIDA:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html#post5504589

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cosas-arriesgadas-y-muy-muy-interesantes.html

*CUATRO: Los "fármacos anti VIH" que producen LOS MISMOS efectos que el "VIH" (supuestamente) produce*

Texto que aparece en el Vademecum MEDICOM 1999 (página 565) del prospecto del _Combivir_, un _"tratamiento"_ para la _"infección por VIH"_ compuesto de Lamivudina y Zidovudina (AZT).

_*Reacciones adversas:*

Para muchas de ellas no está claro si están relacionadas con lamivudina, zidovudina o con la amplia serie de fármacos utilizados en el control de la enfermedad causada por el VIH o si son consecuencia de la enfermedad subyacente_​
Traduzco: El laboratorio que fabrica el _"fármaco"_ confiesa que no puede diferenciar sus efectos secundarios de los (supuestos) efectos de la "infección por VIH".

O dicho en román paladino: *El "fármaco" produce los mismos efectos que la enfermedad que pretende tratar.*

En este prospecto se nos informa también de las reacciones adversas de la Zidovudina (AZT), y se nos dice que que una de ellas es _"Leucopenia"_.

Leucopenia significa disminución de los Glóbulos Blancos.

Los Glóbulos Blancos son los "soldados" del Sistema Inmune, ergo la Zidovudina es un... Inmunosupresor.

Están "tratando" una Inmunodeficiencia como es el SIDA...con un Inmunosupresor.

Como dice Peter Duesberg:_ "El AZT es SIDA embotellado, SIDA por prescripción médica"_ y _"Con tratamientos como estos, ¿quién necesita enfermedades?"_.

Aquí otro prospecto de _"fármacos anti VIH"_ con la misma coletilla:

_Efectos Colaterales: Tricivir contiene abacavir, lamivudine y zidovudine. Por lo tanto, puede esperarse la aparición de las reacciones adversas asociadas con estos compuestos, que se presentan en la Tabla 1 a continuación, después de iniciar un tratamiento con Tricivir. En muchos casos no queda claro si estos eventos están relacionados con el principio activo, con la amplia gama de medicamentos utilizados en el control de la enfermedad causada por el VIH o si son consecuencia del proceso de la enfermedad subyacente. La estimación del perfil de seguridad del Tricivir en estudios clínicos no se encuentra todavía disponible._​
...y otro más...

_4.8 Reacciones adversas

Se han comunicado reacciones adversas durante el tratamiento de la enfermedad causada por el VIH con lamivudina y zidovudina por separado o en combinación. Para muchos de ellos no está claro si están relacionados con lamivudina, zidovudina o con la amplia serie de medicamentos utilizados en el control de la enfermedad causada por el VIH o si son consecuencia de la enfermedad subyacente_​
...y otro...

_Adultos: la mayoría de los efectos adversos graves observados reflejan en general la evolución clínica de la infección por VIH. En estos estudios se permitió la administración concomitante de diversos medicamentos. Por ello, es difícil diferenciar los efectos debidos a la administración de Videx, a la propia enfermedad, o a otros fenómenos relacionados con el tratamiento._​
...y otro...

_Información para los pacientes Los pacientes deben ser informados de que HIVID no cura la infección por el VIH y que pueden seguir contrayendo enfermedades asociadas a la infección avanzada por el VIH, incluidas infecciones oportunistas. *Dado que a menudo es difícil determinar si los síntomas se deben a la acción del fármaco o son manifestaciones de la enfermedad subyacente*, se animará a los pacientes a comunicar al médico todos los cambios que experimenten en su estado._​
Aquí nos explican que la "infección por VIH" produce Mielosupresión (disminución de la función de la médula ósea)... y el "tratamiento de la infección por VIH"....*TAMBIÉN*.

_Muchos pacientes tratados con Caelyx presentan *mielosupresión basal* debida a factores tales como su enfermedad VIH preexistente o numerosos tratamientos concomitantes o previos, o tumores que afecten la médula ósea...

...A diferencia de la experiencia en pacientes con cáncer de mama o de ovario, en pacientes con SK-SIDA el acontecimiento adverso limitante de dosis parece ser la *mielosupresión* (ver sección 4.8). Debido a su potencial de supresión de la médula ósea, se deberán llevar a cabo recuentos sanguíneos periódicos frecuentemente durante el transcurso del tratamiento con Caelyx y como mínimo, antes de cada dosis de Caelyx.

Ensayos clínicos en pacientes con SK-SIDA tratados con 20 mg/m2 de Caelyx muestran que la *mielosupresión* fue la reacción adversa más frecuente que se consideró relacionada con Caelyx, apareciendo muy frecuentemente (en aproximadamente la mitad de los pacientes).
La *leucopenia* es la reacción adversa más frecuente experimentada con Caelyx en esta población; también se han observado neutropenia, anemia y trombocitopenia._​
*Les sugiero* que pidan a un profesional de salud (Médico, Dentista, Farmaceútico...) que les preste un ratito su Vademécum (yo qué sé, mientras están en la sala de espera). Basta con ir al índice de enfermedades, buscar "SIDA" y empezar a leer todos los prospectos de los _"fármacos anti VIH"_ para empezar a _alucinar en colorines_. Háganlo, por favor: NO ES LO MISMO leerlo aquí -en burbuja.info- que leerlo en un Vademecum.

Algún _ortodoxo_ me ha replicado que no hay nada de extraordinario en "tratar" una enfermedad con algo que la provoca, y me ha puesto como ejemplo el caso del Cáncer, "tratado" también con Radiaciones Ionizantes (cancerígenas) y con "Quimioterapia" (también cancerígena). Es lo que pasa cuando una institución (la Medicina Oficial en este caso) se acostumbra a hacer cosas ilógicas: QUE SE CONVIERTEN EN NORMAS, autorizando a sus fieles seguidores (los médicos oficialistas) a hacer más cosas ilógicas en el futuro. Pero este no es el hilo para criticar a la "Radioterapia" ni a la "Quimioterapia" del Cáncer, así que dejo así la cosa.


----------



## GnomoLoKo (10 Abr 2011)

Me acabas de dejar con el culo torcio!!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2011)

*CINCO: "Cargas virales" detectadas por PCR en seronegativos sanos.*

Empecemos por citar que es la Carga Viral. Cito al gobiernos de los Estados Unidos (es imposible citar una fuente más oficial):

_¿Qué es una prueba de carga viral plasmática?

Una prueba de carga viral plasmática, CVP (también conocida por sus iniciales en inglés como PVL test) mide cuánto virus de la inmunodeficiencia humano (VIH) está presente en su sangre. La cantidad de VIH en su sangre se llama carga viral plasmática._​
Magnífico. Estupendo. Qué gran avance científico: Los oficialistas del SIDA proclaman que pueden saber _"cuánto virus de la inmunodeficiencia humano"_ hay en la sangre de los _"infectados"_, pudiendo hacer así pronósticos, ajustar el tratamiento y -se dijo en su día- taparnos la boca de una santa vez a nosotros, los fastidiosos disidentes del SIDA.

Pero hay un _"pequeño"_ problema: Las pruebas de "carga viral" detectan "carga viral" en personas que NO tienen VIH :8::8::8:

_...we selected 20 healthy volunteers, all of whom yielded negative results for HIV antibodies using different screening tests. Plasma from all of them were analysed by three different currently available HIV viral load tests...

...seleccionamos a 20 voluntarios sanos, todos los cuales dieron resultado negativo en los test de screening de anticuerpos frente al VIH. El plasma de todos ellos se analizó mediante tres test de carga viral diferentes...

In summary, two samples yielded positive results by the bDNA assay, with values of 2020 and 10 620 HIV RNA copies/ml. Another two specimens yielded false-positive results by the NASBA Nuclisens, with values of 150 and 480 HIV RNA copies/ml. Finally, one of the 20 samples was interpreted as positive by the Ultradirect RT-PCR Monitor assay, with a value of 73 HIV RNA copies/ml. Moreover, using the Monitor test with non-B primers, up to four of the 20 samples yielded positive values, ranging from 48 to 253 HIV RNA copies/ml. Results were reproduced in more than half of tested specimens for which plasma volumes were enough for repeat testing.

Resumiendo, dos muestras dieron resultados positivos...otras dos muestras dieron resultados de falso positivo...finalmente, una de las 20 muestras se interpretó como positiva... _​
Resumiendo: Las pruebas de "carga viral" detectan "copias de VIH" en una cuarta parte de las personas que (según el "test de screening") NO TIENEN VIH. 

*¿Qué validez tienen unas "pruebas de carga viral" que "detectan" cientos, miles y hasta decenas de miles de "copias de VIH por mililitro de sangre" en personas que NO tienen VIH?. En mi opinión NINGUNA.* No valen para nada, excepto para enriquecer a quienes las comercializan y empobrecernos a todos los demás. Más sobre el tema en este sitio Disidente.

*SEIS: La literatura oficialista esotérica dice que la PCR no puede usarse como prueba dignóstica. La literatura oficialista exotérica (para médicos) dice que sí puede usarse *

Leído en el apartado 5 que los "VIH Negativos" dan (_misteriosamente_, _inexplicablemente_) "cargas virales" parece _inmediatamente obvio_ para cualquier persona con un Cociente Intelectual superior a 80 que tales pruebas NO deberían usarse para "diagnosticar la infección por VIH". 

Así lo reconoce este artículo Oficialista publicado en _Ann Intern Med_ November 16, 1999 131:794.







Google

El artículo dice BIEN CLARITO que las pruebas de "carga viral" NO son diagnósticas.

_"The HIV-1 PCR assay was designed to monitor HIV therapy, not to diagnose HIV infection"

"La prueba de PCR para el VIH-1 se diseñó para monitorizar la terapia del VIH, no para diagnosticar la infección por VIH"_​
La misma Farmaceútica Roche nos advierte de que su PCR no sirve como prueba diagnóstica:

_AMPLICOR HIV-1 MONITOR Test, v1.5 

Human Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 (HIV-1) viral load quantification

The AMPLICOR HIV-1 MONITOR Test, v1.5 is not intended to be used as a screening test for HIV-1 or as a diagnostic test to confirm the presence of HIV-1 infection._​
¿Y que hacen los médicos?. ¡Pues emplearlas como pruebas diagnósticas, por supuesto!. ¡*Lo contrario* de lo que les dicen fabricantes e investigadores!.

*Ejemplos:*

* Este manual médico.

_Diagnóstico de Laboratorio...Las nuevas técnicas diagnósticas...y en especial la PCR"_​
* Diagrama de flujo diagnóstico del VIH usando la PCR como una prueba "diagnóstica" en casos _indeterminados_.

* _"Las pruebas de diagnóstico modernas para la infección por HIV, el agente causal del sida (véase el cap. 8), utilizan este tipo de amplificación por PCR de las secuencias del virus"_

*¡Libros de texto para médicos PASANDO OLÍMPICAMENTE de las recomendaciones de investigadores Oficialistas y del sentido común más elemental!.*

* Aquí el NIH recomendando hacer "confirmaciones" con PCR si un "vacunado contra el VIH" da positivo a ELISA+Western Blot: _You should also request that, if the ELISA and Western Blot tests are positive, that a PCR (polymerase chain reaction) test be conducted to determine whether the volunteer is actually infected with HIV as a result of his or her own behavior-related exposure to HIV._


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Abr 2011)

y a ti, esto que pones te parecerá una novedad y que nunca lo han posteado y debatido..........



:XX::XX::XX:


Lo de poner datos antiguos...os da un juego....


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (11 Abr 2011)

> El fabricante no da ninguna garantía, expresa o implícita con respecto a las posibilidades comerciales, adecuación de usos o utilidad implícita para ningún propósito



Esto es normal que lo ponga, siendo como es el sistema de demandas en EEUU, nadie va a correr el riesgo de afirmar tajantemente de que su producto sirve para algo siempre.

Por lo demás, bastante sospechoso todo.


----------



## javi1984 (11 Abr 2011)

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7QjBj3FqWQ?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7QjBj3FqWQ?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES&autoplay=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2011)

Los profetas fundadores de la Religión del VIH, Luc Montagnier y Robert Gallo. 

SIETE, Montagnier

Luc Montagnier, descubridor del "VIH" (Premio Nobel 2008)...







...diciendo que el "mortal VIH" es inocuo en un cuerpo con un sistema inmune en buenas condiciones:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PjqnXc6pc6A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

El profesor Montagnier además en este libro...







...detalla como vio en su laboratorio que el "VIH" era (y _es_) *totalmente incapaz de matar células humanas in vitro*.

(Nota personal: Mi "seroconversión" a disidente la tuve en 1999 -después de varias semanas de estudio- leyendo esos párrafos escritos por Montagnier en los cuales daba la razón a Peter Duesberg, que lleva desde 1987 diciendo que el "VIH" es un retrovirus pasajero incuo).​
Cita del libro en la cual Montagnier da razón a los Disidentes que dicen que el mero hecho de sentirse "condenado" por tener un "virus mortal" ya es inmunosupresor:

_El SIDA no lleva inevitablemente a la muerte, especialmente si usted suprime los co-factores que soportan a la enfermedad. Es muy importante decir esto a la gente que está infectada. Creo que actualmente debemos poner el mismo peso en los co-factores que en el VIH. Los factores psicológicos son críticos a la hora de apoyar al sistema inmune. Si usted suprime este apoyo psicológico diciendo a alguien que está condenado a morir, estas mismas palabras ya lo han condenado a morir_​
Otras "citas imposibles" del libro:

_Hemos estudiado a varios enfermos que presentan todos los signos del SIDA pero en los que no hemos podido encontrar ninguna traza del virus_ 

(página 81)

_Para el virólogo puro y duro, el virus mata las células T4 que infecta, y de ahí se deriva toda la enfermedad. Esa es una concepción ingenua y simplista que da testimonio de una cierta rigidez intelectual o simplemente de una ignorancia de todo lo que se encuentra fuera de un terreno estrecho de especialización_

(Página 154)​


> Drogas como la cocaína o la heroína deprimen al sistema inmune



Capítulo 4. Esto es lo que dice Duesberg: El 90% del SIDA está causado pro drogas duras.



> ¿Qué podría haber causado esta debilidad linfocitaria?. *Su muerte no tenía nada que ver con el virus,*:8: no directamente al menos, ya que *sólo una infinitesimal fracción de los linfocitos T4 en el torrente sanguíneo (0.1%) está infectado por el virus durante la fase silente de la enfermedad. Más aún, los linfocitos T8, que no pueden ser infectados por el virus, también murieron :8:*



Capítulo 7 (Traduzco este último párrafo directamente desde la versión en inglés, que es la única que tengo aquí conmigo en este momento). Este argumento de que el "VIH" sólo infecta al 0.1% de los linfocitos y que por tanto es imposible que pueda matarlos lo dice también Peter Duesberg. 

Todo el capítulo 7 del libro HAY QUE LEÉRSELO, porque Montagnier va desgranando página a página cómo es difícil/imposible que el "VIH" haga lo que los oficialistas dicen que hace, para terminar hablando del estrés oxidativo como causa del SIDA...todo HEREJÍA DISIDENTE PURA, y el autor es el Premio Nobel 2008 por haber descubierto el "VIH". 

OCHO: Gallo

Robert Gallo, el _Científico_ (ajem, ajem) que en 1984 nos dijo que el VIH era la causa "probable" del SIDA fue acusado en 1992 por las autoridades federales USA por *fraude científico*...¡fraude que cometió _precisamente_ en los estudios de 1984 que "descubrieron" que el "VIH" era la "causa probable del SIDA"!.

Federal Inquiry Finds Misconduct By a Discoverer of the AIDS Virus - Biography; Chronology - NYTimes.com​
_Federal Inquiry Finds Misconduct By a Discoverer of the AIDS Virus

Published: December 31, 1992

...Federal Office of Research Integrity today found that Dr. Robert C. Gallo, the American co-discoverer of the cause of AIDS, had committed scientific misconduct. The investigators said he had "falsely reported" a critical fact in the scientific paper of 1984 in which he described isolating the virus that causes AIDS.

The new report said Dr. Gallo had intentionally misled colleagues to gain credit for himself and diminish credit due his French competitors. The report also said that his false statement had "impeded potential AIDS research progress" by diverting scientists from potentially fruitful work with the French researchers.

The report said Dr. Gallo intentionally misled scientific colleagues by saying he had grown an AIDS virus in his laboratory 

*As to the many errors in the 1984 paper, which was co-authored with Dr. Popovic, the report concluded, "In light of his role as senior author, Dr. Gallo must bear substantial responsibility for the numerous discrepancies, including four instances of scientific misconduct attributed to Dr. Popovic."

*On the standards of Dr. Gallo's laboratory record-keeping, the report said, "Especially in light of the groundbreaking nature of this research and its profound public health implications, O.R.I. believes that the careless and unacceptable keeping of research records reflects irresponsible laboratory management that has permanently impaired the ability to trace the important steps taken."

*The dispute over Dr. Gallo's claims became so linked to national scientific prestige that the Presidents of France and the United States attempted to end the conflict in 1987 when they agreed to a 50-50 split of credit and patent royalties from work with the AIDS virus and the blood test to detect it.*

In the great public health catastrophe of AIDS, the story of how the virus that causes AIDS was isolated and a test for its presence developed might be of only historical interest were it not for the fierce and unyielding pride of the researchers and the *millions of dollars the two Governments receive annually in royalties from the manufacturers of the blood tests*.

*Dr. Gallo earns about $100,000 a year from the royalties on the blood test, as does his French counterpart, Dr. Montagnier.*_​
No, no lo dicen sólo la páginas "negacionistas del SIDA", lo dice el NEW YORK TIMES.

Para quienes no conozcan la historia: Gallo robó el "VIH" (llamado LAV por Montagnier) a Montagnier y lo presentó como propio, rebautizándolo "HTLV-III".

Montagnier estaba mucho más adelantado que Gallo, pero -mucho más honrado intelectualmente- no se atrevió a declarar públicamente que hubiese descubierto la causa del SIDA. Gallo no tuvo tales escrúpulos, y anunció en abril de 1984 -junto a la secretaria de salud norteamericana Margaret Heckler- que había descubierto la causa "probable" del SIDA (el adjetivo "probable" se le olvido muy rápidamente a casi todo el mundo). 







Heckler (izquierda) y Gallo (derecha) en la famosa rueda de prensa de 1984, celebrada _antes_ de que se publicasen los estudios de Gallo (más tarde probados fraudulentos) que iniciaron toda la locura colectiva del "VIH/SIDA". Lo que mal empieza mal acaba. 

En 1987 hubo que llegar a un acuerdo Mitterrand-Reagan sobre quién era el verdadero descubridor del "VIH". El acuerdo _político_ fue la ficción jurídica de que que tanto Gallo como Montagnier habían descubierto el "VIH" _al mismo tiempo_, ya que de esta forma LAS ROYALTIES DE LAS PATENTES DERIVADAS se repartían por igual entre los gobiernos USA y Francés, para quienes trabajaban tanto Gallo como Montagnier.

Por todo esto el Nobel 2008 por el descubrimiento del "VIH" fue sólo para Montagnier. 

Peter Duesberg resume la historia diciendo que es una historia de _"quién robó el diamante falso a quien"_.

Recuerden esta línea del artículo del NYT:

_Dr. Gallo earns about $100,000 a year from the royalties on the blood test, as does his French counterpart, Dr. Montagnier._​
Montagnier y Gallo ganaban en 1992 100.000$ (_de los de entonces_) anuales sólo si el VIH causa SIDA, ergo TIENEN UN INTERÉS PERSONAL en decir que sí, que el VIH causa el SIDA.

Los disidentes PIERDEN DINERO por serlo. Oigan el caso de Peter Duesberg:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IfOSKP5zPXs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*Recuerden:* Los oficialistas ganan dinero por decir que el VIH causa SIDA, los disidentes lo pierden por decir que el VIH no causa SIDA.

*Recuerden:* *La teoría del "VIH/SIDA" fue presentada en 1984 por Robert Gallo, acusado en 1992 por FRAUDE CIENTÍFICO.*


----------



## midelburgo (12 Abr 2011)

Que las tecnicas de RT-PCR, Elisas y western-blots den falsos positivos es de lo mas normalito. A ver si te vas a creer lo que se ve en CSI. Que alguien tenga anticuerpos de SIDA pero no el virus puede deberse a varias causas. Por ejemplo han aparecido grupos inmunes en diversas partes del mundo.

Si quieres conspiraciones, lo suyo no es si el virus es o no es real, sino en como se propago a principios de los 80. En el candelero estan ciertas vacunaciones masivas contra la hepatitis en colectivos homosexuales en New York y zonas de Africa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2011)

*El "SRI" ("Síndrome de Reconstitución Inmune")*

La "Ciencia del VIH/SIDA" ha ido creando absurdos instrumentos discursivos para ir disfrazando todas sus contradicciones. 

Por ejemplo: Si usted se supone que está inmunodeprimido y le dan un fármaco para tratar esa inmunosupresión, si usted _enferma_ a resultas de recibir ese fármaco, parece claro que el fármaco le está _dañando_, no ayudando

¡Pues no!. ¡La ortodoxia del "VIH/SIDA" ha creado un concepto que permite darle la vuelta a algo tan simple!. De acuerdo a este concepto, si usted enferma tras recibir sus fármacos... *¡es porque su sistema inmune está mejorando!*:8:. Increíble, ¿verdad?. Leamos [Añado mis comentarios entre corchetes] 

_El Síndrome de Reconstitución Inmune (SRI) constituye una variedad de condiciones que ocurren cuando los pacientes (usualmente con conteos celulares CD4 muy bajos), inician TARGA [Terapia Anti Retroviral Gran Actividad]. 

Su incidencia aún no ha sido definida, pero puede estimarse [¿?] entre 10% a 25% en los pacientes que reciben TARGA. 

El síndrome conduce a una recrudescencia de *infecciones* que ya se encontraban presentes en el huésped y *que se ven exacerbados* [falta de concordancia infecciones-exacerbados] *por la restauración del sistema inmune*. 

Cuando el sistema inmune es reconstituido por TARGA, las células CD4 realzan sus niveles tanto cuantitativa como cualitativamente y de repente un sin número de microorganismos virulentos que pudieron [atentos a este "pudieron"] haber estado en el organismo sin producir enfermedad clínica, se manifiestan_​
Es tal la densidad de _Neolengua_ en este párrafo que no sé por dónde empezar.

Comencemos por el más grave disparate lógico de las infecciones que se "exacerban" cuando se "restaura el sistema inmune", cuando *DEBERÍA SER EXACTAMENTE AL REVÉS*, esto es, las infecciones deberían exacerbarse al _deprimirse_ el sistema inmune, no al restaurarse.

Sigamos por la _"estimación"_ sin fuente justo a continuación de que nos digan que _"su incidencia aún no ha sido definida"_.

Sigamos en la confesión implícita de todo es una explicación _ad hoc_ sin ninguna base experimental que nos da el _"pudieron"_ de _"un sin número de microorganismos virulentos que pudieron haber estado en el organismo sin producir enfermedad clínica"_.

Sigamos recordando el hecho médico de primero de carrera de que _todos_ los seres humanos portamos billones de microorganismos que _no_ son patógenos en circunstacias normales pero que se nos pueden comer vivos en caso de inmunosupresión. 

Y terminemos comentando la paupérrima calidad de la redacción del párrafo, reveladora de una muy pobre cultura humanística: Falta de concordancia género-número, "inician TARGA" donde debería decir "inician _la_ TARGA", "incidencia...definida" (como si hablase de _definir_ la palabra _incidencia_), "las células CD4 realzan sus niveles" donde debería decir "las células CD4 aumentan de número" (_realzar_ es otra cosa) y "sin número" donde debería decir "sinnúmero".

Más _Neolengua_ de la misma fuente:

_La instalación del SRI se caracteriza por un empeoramiento paradojal de los parámetros clínicos y de laboratorio a pesar del desarrollo “favorable” de los marcadores surrogados de la infección por VIH._​
Nótese el entrecomillado de los autores en _"favorable"_, que indica que *hasta ellos mismos dudan* que los cambios por la "SRI" sean "favorables" cuando resulta que hay un empeoramiento "paradojal" (o "paradójico"·, que diríamos en Castellano de España) de la salud del paciente. 

¡Con "tratamientos" como estos nunca se puede fallar! (son _infalsables_, y por lo tanto _acientíficos_). 

* ¡Si el paciente _mejora_ es que el "tratamiento" es un éxito!. 

* ¡Y si _empeora_ _también_ es un éxito, porque (se nos dice, a ver si cuela) _"se está reforzando su sistema inmune"_!.

El que un fenómeno refuerce una teoría científica y su *opuesto* _también_ es -por supuesto- un rasgo de la _*Ciencia patológica*_, que es lo que es toda la *"Ciencia del VIH/SIDA"*.

El término de _Neolengua_ de marras se llama IRS o IRIS en inglés (por si quieren buscarlo).

Como dice David Rasnick (20:38):

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/t-iIQTCt6Ms" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

_Lleva mucho trabajo el evitar reconocer lo obvio: El Síndrome de Reconstitución Inmune es SIDA provocado por los fármacos_​
*Los exosomas y las "imágenes de VIH"*

(Hay todo un hilo ricamente ilustrado dedicado al tema:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...agenes-del-virus-vih-que-provoca-el-sida.html). 

Habrán visto ustedes_ "imágenes de VIH"_ en la TV o en los periódicos o revistas, y quizás hayan pensado_ "cómo puede haber gente que niegue que este retrovirus -¡del cual hay hasta imágenes!- cause el SIDA"_.

Pero, ¿qué es exactamente el "VIH" de las "imágenes de VIH"?.

Los exosomas (acepción _vesículas_) son vesículas segregadas de forma natural por muchas células sanas.

Bien, ¿y qué tienen que ver con el VIH?: Pues que tienen la misma forma y tamaño que el VIH y siguen las mismas rutas que el VIH. Como dice una fuente OFICIALISTA, *el "VIH" y los exosomas son "pretty similar"*.

_...the trojan exosome hypothesis. Basically, the hypothesis, as presented by Drs. Hildreth and Gould, is that HIV particles are basically glorified exosomes. They postulate that the HIV budding machinery usurps the *normal* exosome budding machinery to produce virions. Accordingly, *HIV virions are pretty similar to exosomes*, except that they carry the viral payload. There are a number of lines of evidence that suggest this, most of them outlined in the PNAS hypothesis paper published about 5 years ago._​
Day 259: Trojan exosome hypothesis debunked? « The HIV Blog

_Exosomes, physiological nanoparticles produced by hematopoietic cells, egress from this same pathway and are similar to retroviruses in terms of size, density, the molecules they incorporate and their ability to activate immune cells. Retroviruses are therefore likely to contaminate in vitro preparations of exosomes and vice versa and sucrose gradients are inefficient at separating them. _​
ScienceDirect - Journal of Immunological Methods : Discrimination between exosomes and HIV-1: Purification of both vesicles from cell-free supernatants

_human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) particles bud from these two cell types at the same sites as exosomes, have the same topology as exosomes, have a similar size as exosomes, and are enriched in the same molecules as exosomes_​
Higher-Order Oligomerization Targets Plasma Membrane Proteins and HIV Gag to Exosomes

Ya lo ven, no decimos nosotros los "Negacionistas" que el "VIH" es muy, muy similar a los exosomas. LO DICEN LOS OFICIALISTAS, que por supuesto ya han integrado en su ya enorme colección de epiciclos ptolemáicos esta nueva refutación de sus ideas.

Reconocen abiertamente que las "partículas de VIH" son meros exosomas totalmente normales... pero "usurpados" por el VIH.

Me pregunto qué nuevos epiciclos cada vez más y más absurdos veré en la (Pseudo) _"Ciencia del VIH/SIDA"_ en las décadas de esperanza de vida que me quedan.

Artículo disidente sobre que el "VIH" son meros exosomas:

HIV, The Happy Exosome

*Actualización:* He descubierto un _paper_ de 1988 que describe como se encontraron "partículas indistinguibles de VIH" en...¡¡¡personas sin VIH!!! :8::8::8:

_Hum Pathol. 1988 May;19(5):545-9.

The ultrastructural and immunohistochemical demonstration of viral particles in lymph nodes from human immunodeficiency virus-related and non-human immunodeficiency virus-related lymphadenopathy syndromes.

O'Hara CJ, Groopman JE, Federman M.

Source
Department of Pathology, England Deaconess Hospital, Harvard Medical School, Boston, MA 02215.

Abstract

Viral particles have been demonstrated by electron microscopy in lymph nodes from patients with acquired immune deficiency syndrome AIDS-related persistent generalized lymphadenopathy (PGL) syndrome. Immunohistochemical and in situ hybridization studies have identified these viruses as the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV). In this study, we examined 20 PGL lymph nodes and found viral particles in 18 cases. Immunohistochemical studies on these cases revealed positive staining for the HIV core protein P24 within germinal centers of secondary follicles. In addition we found viral particles, morphologically indistinguishable from those observed in PGL lymph nodes, in 13 of 15 non-HIV related reactive lymph nodes:8::8::8:. Immunohistochemical staining of these lymph nodes for the P24 core protein was negative. None of the patients in this group had risk factors for developing AIDS and none exhibited clinical evidence of immune deficiency. We conclude that the viral particles observed in PGL lymph nodes are most likely HIV, but similar particles can be seen in reactive lymph nodes not associated with HIV infection. The discrete localization of these particles within germinal centers has been observed for other viruses and immune complexes and a possible mechanism of this antigen deposition is discussed._

The ultrastructural and immunohistochemical demon... [Hum Pathol. 1988] - PubMed - NCBI​
*El "VIH", ¿deprime o estimula al Sistema Inmune?*

Pues -de acuerdo a la literatura oficialista- puede hacer una cosa o su contraria. No se sabe, depende del "modelo de SIDA" de moda esta temporada otoño-invierno. 

_Prevailing views concerning the pathogenic mechanisms of AIDS have shifted from models that focus primarily on direct HIV-mediated killing of CD4+ T cells to models that emphasize the pathogenic role of generalized immune system activation. The observation that increases in T cell turnover seen in HIV-infected individuals primarily reflect increased proliferation of effector-memory T cells supports the concept that chronic immune activation plays a prominent, if not predominant, role in the pathogenesis of AIDS._​
A los estudiamos el SIDA en los años 80 y 90 este párrafo es -simplemente- _alucinógeno_. Por aquel entonces se nos explicó como un hecho científico que el "VIH" mataba a los linfocitos CD4 y por ello causaba inmunosupresión.

Ahora se nos dice _exactamente lo contrario_: Que el VIH _estimula_ al sistema inmune. 



midelburgo dijo:


> Que las tecnicas de RT-PCR, Elisas y western-blots den falsos positivos es de lo mas normalito



¿No te has leído mis posts y ya has entrado directamente a escribir lo primero que te ha parecido?.

No eso que dices lo que denuncio en este hilo.

Lo que denuncio es que:

*a)* Los prospectos de las ELISAS te dicen que no las uses para detectar si alguien es seropositivo, que uses pruebas complementarias.

*b)* Los prospectos de las Western Blot te dicen _también_ que uses pruebas complementarias, o el fabricante simplemente te dice que tú sabrás para qué vale la prueba que te esta vendiendo, que él renuncia a decírtelo.

*c)* Las PCR "detectan copias de virus" en un 25% de las personas que NO tienen "VIH" (según la otras pruebas), con lo cual _tampoco_ sirven como "test confirmatorio".​
Y entonces, *¿qué prueba es "la buena" para saber si alguien está "infectado por el VIH"?*.

La respuesta: NINGUNA. 

Ninguna *porque no hay "patrón oro"* para detectar el VIH, que debería ser el aislamiento real del virus y la microfotografía de partículas con morfología de retrovirus (si las hubiese) en la banda 1.16, como llevan denunciando los disidentes del Grupo de Perth desde los años 1990.


----------



## midelburgo (12 Abr 2011)

Pues si es lo mismo. Si cada tecnica tiene un margen de error de 5% por distintas causas, desde contaminacion de las pipetas en caso de RT-PCR a que haya picado un mosquito al bicho donde se hayan hecho los anticuerpos en caso de western-blot, reduciras el porcentaje de error cuantas mas pruebas distintas uses, pero nunca lo haras desaparecer.

Que si se invierte todavia mas dinero se podra reducir todavia mas el error (anticuerpos monoclonales), tecnicos mejor pagados... seguro. pero llegados a unos minimos mejor invertir en cosas contra lepra, malaria...

La microfotografia no es una cosa que se pueda hacer en Africa, que es donde esta el problema. Con lo que cuesta das de comer a una familia un par de años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2011)

*EL extraño misterio del "PERÍODO DE LATENCIA DEL VIH" QUE SE MULTIPLICA POR 12 CON EL TIEMPO, pero SÓLO EN USA (¿?):*

En 1984 el período medio de latencia desde la "infección por VIH" hasta la aparición de enfermedades por SIDA era de 10.5 _meses_ :8::

_The possibility that homosexual men with the acquired immune deficiency syndrome (AIDS) had been sexual partners of each other was studied. Of the first 19 homosexual male AIDS patients reported from southern California, names of sexual partners were obtained for 13. Nine of the 13 patients had sexual contact with one or more AIDS patients within five years of the onset of symptoms. Four of the patients from southern California had contact with a non-Californian AIDS patient, who was also the sexual partner of four AIDS patients from New York City. Ultimately, 40 patients in 10 cities were linked by sexual contact. On the basis of six pairs of patients, a mean latency period of 10.5 months (range seven to 14 months) is estimated between sexual contact and symptom onset. The finding of a cluster of AIDS patients linked by sexual contact is consistent with the hypothesis that AIDS is caused by an infectious agent._

Cluster of cases of the acquired immune deficiency... [Am J Med. 1984] - PubMed result​
Claro que es una _mierda_ de "Ciencia" calcular (hipotéticos) "períodos de incubación" a partir de 40 homosexuales consumidores de todo tipo de drogas inmunosupresoras. Pues bien señores: ESTA ES LA "CIENCIA" que llevó a asumir que había un "virus mortal" matando a estas personas. 

Recuerden: En 1984 unos científicos (bastante incompetentes) concluyeron 3 cosas:

_*a)* Hay un virus que produce el SIDA.

*b)* El virus mata a todos los infectados.

*c)* El virus tarda 10.5 meses de media en hacer enfermar a los infectados._​
Las afirmaciones *b)* y *c)* ya se sabe que son MENTIRA. El "período medio de incubación oficial" actual es de 10 años, y ya se reconoce que hay "infectados" que jamás enferman (los "controladores de élite").

Queda la afirmación *a)*: El VIH causa el SIDA. La emitieron los mismos tipos que emitieron las afirmaciones *b)* y *c)*. Evalúen ustedes mismos la credibilidad de *a)*​

1985 Aparece el primer "test de VIH".

1986, 4.5 años de "periodo medio de incubación" (se ha multiplicado POR CINCO -¿?- con respecto a 1984).

_...mean incubation period for transfusion-associated AIDS was estimated to be 4.5 years_A model-based approach for estimating the mean incubation period of transfusion-associated acquired immunodeficiency syndrome​
En 198 8 pasa a ser 7.8-8.2 años (¿?, parece que de 1984 a 198 8 el "VIH" _misteriosa e inexplicablemente_ perdió virulencia...¿o es que el SIDA no está causado por el "VIH". Ustedes deciden).

_... maximum likelihood estimate for the mean incubation period for AIDS in homosexual men is 7.8 years (90% confidence interval ranging from 4.2 years to 15.0 years), which is close to the estimate of 8.2 years for adults developing transfusion-associated AIDS_

A model-based estimate of the mean incubation peri... [Science. 1988] - PubMed result​
1992: 9.9 aÑOS.

_MAIN RESULTS:
The estimated median incubation time was 9.9 years (90% CI 9.0-10.9 years). Confidence intervals were narrow, even when taking into account the uncertainty in serodetection delay (90% CI 6.7-13.5 years)

A new approach to estimating AIDS incubation times... [J Epidemiol Community Health. 1992] - PubMed result_​_

1993: 10.2 años. Además este estudio excluye a los que empiezan a tomar AZT.

The treatment-free incubation period of AIDS in a cohort of homosexual men

Design: Participants in a cohort study that started in Amsterdam at the end of 1984 were seen at 3- or 6-monthly intervals. The analysis excluded time since the start of zidovudine treatment (given to 27 individuals) and no cohort member received primary Pneumocystis carinii pneumonia prophylaxis (i.e., before AIDS diagnosis) before February 1990

Results: Both the Weibull and the gamma distributions provide equally good empirical de******ions of the incubation period distribution for up to 7 years postseroconversion, but the estimated gamma distribution (median, 9.2; mean, 10.2; percentage AIDS at 7 years, 33%) should be preferred beyond that time, due to a slowing of the hazard rate. There is insufficient information to be able to estimate accurately the probability of never progressing to AIDS.

The treatment-free incubation period of AIDS in a cohort of... : AIDS​
1994: 10.2 años.

Median time to AIDS was 10.2 years

Maturity of human immunodeficiency virus infection... [Ann Epidemiol. 1994] - PubMed result​
1998: 10.5 AÑOS

...median time from seroconversion to AIDS (10.5 years...

The incubation period to AIDS in injecting drug us... [AIDS. 1998] - PubMed result​
Todo esto es tan raro, raro, raro que hasta se publicó un artículo sobre si el "período de incubación del VIH" estaba alargándose:

Is the incubation period of AIDS lengthening?

Is the incubation period of AIDS lengthening? [J Acquir Immune Defic Syndr. 1991] - PubMed result​
Apliquen la Navaja de Occam: ¿Qué es más probable?. ¿Qué un virus recién descubierto llamado "VIH" mutó de forma inexplicable entre 1984 y 1994 hasta MULTIPLICAR POR 12 (¡más de UN ORDEN DE MAGNITUD!) su "período de incubación" Y QUEDARSE AHÍ (como si alguien hubiese dicho "Hey, dejémoslo en 10 años, que es un bonito número redondo") o es más probable que A LO QUE SE LE LLAMABA SIDA EN LOS AÑOS 80 TIENE MUY POCO QUE VER CON LO QUE LE LLAMA AHORA.

¿Confundidos?. Pues no se vayan todavía, que aún hay más...

No evidence of a change in the incubation period nor of a survival benefit was observed by calendar time from 1983 to 1994.:8:

The AIDS incubation period in the UK estimated fro... [AIDS. 1998] - PubMed result​
...es alucinógeno leer esto después de ver como en USA pasan de un "período de incubación" de 10.5 meses (1984) a 10.5 años (199 8) :8:

Este es un estudio británico. Una de dos: O el SIDA de los británicos está causado por causas diferentes al SIDA de los estadounidenses o es que al "VIH" le debilita mucho el Te y el (horrendo) Weather de las Islas Británicas. Ustedes deciden.

Ah, en España pasa lo mismo que en UK: El "período de latencia del VIH" ha sido siempre de 10 años:

Sujetos y método: Se analizaron los datos de seis cohortes de sujetos VIH positivos con fechas de infección por el VIH documentadas (seroconversores) identificados desde 1982...

...la mediana del año de seroconversión fue 1991, y la mediana de seguimiento fue 4 años (rango, 0-14,59). El período de incubación del sida hasta diciembre de 1996 fue de 10 años. Sólo la edad (riesgo relativo [RR] 1,026; intervalo de confianza [IC] del 95%, 1,005-1,047) y el sexo (RR, 0,58; IC del 95%, 0,35-0,99) se asociaron de forma estadísticamente significativa a la progresión del sida, sin observarse un efecto del año de calendario.

Conclusiones: La progresión a sida en España hasta 1996 y el efecto de la edad son similares a otras cohortes europeas y no se observa un efecto del año de calendario.

El período de incubación del sida en España antes de la terapia antirretroviral de alta eficacia | Elsevier​
Navaja de Occam de nuevo: O en USA en los años 1980 había un "VIH-USA" más rápido en los años 1980 que los "VIH-UK" y "VIH-España" o es que LAS CAUSAS DEL SIDA EN USA ERAN DIFERENTES a las británicas y españolas. Ustedes deciden.

*La explicación de este misterio del Disidente Peter Duesberg es la siguiente:* La mayor parte de los casos de SIDA originales los causaron las drogas recreativas. Los primeros casos de SIDA eran usuarios de drogas tan extremos que enfermaban mucho más rápido que los casos posteriores. Por eso su "VIH" tenía un "período de incubación de 10.5 meses". No es el VIH, son las drogas.

Aquí los tienen ustedes a los oficialistas MINTIENDO POR LOS CODOS:













Dr.López Heras 2.0: Día mundial SIDA - VIH: Un repaso a las primeras campañas de prevención de los años 80s

En sus propios términos ESTÁN MINTIENDO. 

Aquí tienen ustedes un cártel de 1989:







En 1989 el "virus del SIDA" mataba en 5 años. Ahora tarda 10._


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Abr 2011)

midelburgo dijo:


> La microfotografia no es una cosa que se pueda hacer en Africa, que es donde esta el problema.



El problema de África es que cualquier enfermedad de un negro se denomina SIDA en base a los criterios mas difusos, caprichosos y subjetivos del mundo.

El problema mas general de diagnosticar "infeciones" a base de buscar anticuerpos es que para un mismo antígeno, por muy específico que sea, existen infinitos anticuerpos capaces de reaccionar con él. 

En el caso particular de eso que se da en llamar "VIH" se usan nada menos que 10 antígenos, lo que abre un coladero inmenso para diagnósticos erróneos ya que bastan dos o tres anticuerpos "heterófilos" (con mas de 70 procedencias documentadas) para condenar a una persona o en el caso de embarazadas, para envenenar a su bebé como medida "preventiva".

La PCR no es una prueba "todo o nada", sino que encuentra "VIH" en todas las muestras, solo varía la cantidad. Se usa un "umbral" para decidir quién está infectado y quien no que varía de un fabricante a otro. Los "primers" que se usan en PCR para VIH son de procedencia mas que dudosa (virus "parcialmente" aisladol es decir sin aislar) y consisten en trozos incompletos de genoma, dícese que del "VIH" pero mas probablemente genoma humano ya que se obtiene a partir de puré de células humanas y el genoma humano contiene secuencias "retrovirales". Para mas INRI el umbral de diagnóstico se "valida" tomando como referencia las pruebas de anticuerpos, con lo cual todo el esquema de diagnóstico es un razonamiento circular ya que la PCR no puede ser mas específica que la referencia (anticuerpos) con las que se valida.

Para estar a salvo del SIDA hay que negarse a todo análisis de sangre que no esté bajo vuestro control. Jamás permitáis que os hagan esta prueba ni a vosotros ni a vuestros hijos, podéis acabar siendo PORTADORES DE UN FALSO DIAGNÓSTICO de por vida, y peor en caso de embarazo ya que os impondrán un envenenamiento institucional a vuestro bebé recién nacido.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (14 Abr 2011)

Joder... me quedo a cuadros... Aynrandiano, puedes pasarme 4 o 5 referencias útiles a parte del librico de Montagnier para ir tirando del hilo?

Por cierto, lo del video de Mr. Montagnier es lo más bochornoso que he visto jamás; se me está cayendo del caballo la biología... ya empezé en la carrera a ver algunas burradas estadísticas en papers incluso en la biblia 'Cell', pero lo de que aislar el virus y probar in-vitro su capacidad infecciosa mediante imagenes de su clonación en celulas es del pasado es de traca; y yo que pensaba que eso era el comienzo de todo estudio de una enfermedad infecciosa, buscar el patógeno, asegurarse de que es el responsable infeccioso y estudiarlo a partir de ahí....

Putin, visto lo visto, ¿cuantos virus más hay 'aislados' de esta manera tan sui-generis? Si Koch levantara la cabeza los suspendía con un 0 patatero y los mandaba de vuelta a primero de facultad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Abr 2011)

midelburgo dijo:


> Pues si es lo mismo. Si cada tecnica tiene un margen de error de 5%



No es que las técnicas tengan tal o cual margen de error lo que estoy denunciando.

Estoy denunciando que LOS MISMOS FABRICANTES de las técnicas anuncian al mundo en los prospectos que sus técnicas *no sirven* para diagnosticar la "infección por VIH". 

* Las ELISAS por ser de "screening".

* Las Western Blot porque el fabricante se lava las manos diciéndote que no dice ni siquiera implícitamente que la técnica sirva para nada :8: (post inaugural del hilo), o que recurras a otras técnicas (sin decir cuáles), o que tengas en cuenta la clínica del paciente (¿y entonces para qué quieres la prueba?).

* Las PCR porque detectan "cargas virales" en "VIH Negativos" :8:.



midelburgo dijo:


> La microfotografia no es una cosa que se pueda hacer en Africa, que es donde esta el problema. Con lo que cuesta das de comer a una familia un par de años.



¿Qué me hablas de microfotografías en África?. No hablo de la microfotografía como herramienta diagnóstica, sino como IMPRESCINDIBLE herramienta de investigación básica, para saber exactamente con qué estas tratando en el mundo real. 

La microfotografía jamás se ha usado para fotografiar partículas aisladas de "VIH" y ver si realmente tienen la morfología que se piensa que tienen los retrovirus.

La microfotografía debió haber sido el patrón oro de presencia o ausencia del VIH, pero jamás se han publicado las microfotografías del VIH aislado.

Escucha a Montagnier dándome la razón...

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/H5u3FveDnqg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

...y dicendo *tonterías inmensas* tales como que el _clonado_ hace innecesario el _aislamiento_ (¿cómo demonios sabes que no has _clonado_ lo que no querías clonar si no te has molestado en _aislar_ primero?).



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Joder... me quedo a cuadros... Aynrandiano, puedes pasarme 4 o 5 referencias útiles a parte del librico de Montagnier para ir tirando del hilo?



*Papers online de Peter Duesberg:*

Scientific Papers- Duesberg on AIDS

*Papers online del Grupo de Perth:*

The Perth Group HIV-AIDS Debate Website

Duesberg cree que el VIH existe. El grupo de Perth cree que su existencia no está probada. 

*También te aconsejo vivamente ver "House of numbers"*. El clip de Montagnier está sacado de esa película, *en la cual los oficialistas se ponen en ridículo a sí mismos una vez detrás de otra* (no sabían que estaba siendo entrevistados para una película disidente). 

The HIV/ AIDS Story is Being Rewritten

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PSqqHVD2GtY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



> lo de que aislar el virus y probar in-vitro su capacidad infecciosa mediante imagenes de su clonación en celulas es del pasado es de traca



Es que tiene razón.

Es del _pasado_, de la Ciencia del pasado. Es decir de la _buena_ ciencia.

Lo _actual_ es la "ciencia postmoderna" del "VIH/SIDA".



> Putin, visto lo visto, ¿cuantos virus más hay 'aislados' de esta manera tan sui-generis?



Según Duesberg en este (muy recomendable) libro...







..tanto la "Legionella" como la Hepatitis C son altamente sospechosas.

Duesberg también apunta a que quizás la Sífilis terciaria la creaban los arsenicales, no el Treponema Palidum.

*Nota de advertencia:* Si trabajas/estudias en el campo de la salud, MUCHO OJO a quién cuentas que te estas cuestionando la etiología del SIDA. Te puedes convertir en un _apestado_.

El _VIH/SIDA_ es una _RELIGIÓN_, una religión _joven_ nacida en 1984. Como toda Religión joven, no admite críticas, desacuerdos ni disidencias, y hace todo lo que puede para acallar a sus críticos (se ha llegado a pedir que nos encarcelen a los que dudamos de que el "VIH" sea la causa del SIDA, ver vídeo...) 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hpkQ5OvRNbI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Mucha atención al lenguaje corporal (mirada, gestos faciales) de este hombre (alto jerarca oficialista del "VIH/SIDA") mientras llama "psicópata" a Duesberg y pide que nos metan en la cárcel a los Disidentes.

Y mucha atención a cómo finaliza la entrevista...muy, muy revelador.

Ver también aquí a una Premio Nobel Oficialista llamando "criminales" a los científicos que están en desacuerdo con ella en este asunto:

_¿Qué opina de los que niegan la relación del VIH con el sida, entre los que se encuentra algún científico?

Creo que son criminales_​
Todo muy "científico": Si un compañero científico no ve las cosas como tú es un "criminal". ¡Viva la "Ciencia por decreto"!. Volvemos a los tiempos soviéticos, en los cuales Trofim Lysenko mandaba al Gulag a los genetistas por sostener opiniones contrarias a las de la Academis de Ciancias de la URSS.


----------



## biolton (14 Abr 2011)

¿No hay ya 4 hilos dedicados a lo mismo?

En donde se explican y rebaten todas y cada una de los diferentes argumentos que utilizas

Pero claro, hay que saber algo mas que leer un par de panfletos para saber de lo que se habla... pero no quereis saber mas alla que lo que pensais saber. 


Dime pruebas patron ORO en medicina que no sea una radiografia o similar. 

Dime como se diagnostica Tuberculosis en relacion a pruebas patron Oro, Sensibilidad de las pruebas que se usan, especificidad de las pruebas que se usan. Mira a ver como los protocolos de diagnostico y tratamiento de la tuberculosis cambian en funcion de donde estes. Pruebas "positivas" en España pueden ser consideradas "dudoso" en otros paises. Y no es NADA raro. 

Dime por qué los tratamientos anti rechazo en transplantados provocan los mismos sintomas que aquellos que intentan combatir

Dime por qué los tratamientos de corticoides, por darte un ejemplo, producen tambien las enfermedades que estos mismos combaten. 

O como los ansioliticos producen ansiedad

¿Que tiene de raro el decir que si tu sistema inmune esta bien y es adecuado, en ese momento el virus VIH no te afecta? Lo mismo que muchas otras enfermedades. O he de decir practicamente todas. Mis huesos a los 20 años son sanos y fuertes, puedo caer desde 4 metros sin romperme nada. Pero no me dejes caer desde 4 metros con 70 años, probablemente no lo cuente... pero UY que raro, esto me suena a conspiracion. Y los medicos son malos y tal y tal. 



Todo debatido y rebatido previamente.


----------



## Calculín (14 Abr 2011)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Esto es normal que lo ponga, siendo como es el sistema de demandas en EEUU, nadie va a correr el riesgo de afirmar tajantemente de que su producto sirve para algo siempre.
> 
> Por lo demás, bastante sospechoso todo.



De hecho, si te lees el EULA (Acuerdo de licencia de usuario final) de cualquier software comercial o no, verás que incluye cláusulas calcadas, vaya que si compras una hoja de cálculo y después no suma bien, en teoría no puedes demandarlos...


----------



## midelburgo (14 Abr 2011)

Hacia mucho tiempo que no miraba este campo. Los retrovirus (sean lo que sean) parecen ser mucho mas truculentos de lo que dicen los textos al uso.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (14 Abr 2011)

> De hecho, si te lees el EULA (Acuerdo de licencia de usuario final) de cualquier software comercial o no, verás que incluye cláusulas calcadas, vaya que si compras una hoja de cálculo y después no suma bien, en teoría no puedes demandarlos...



La gracia está en que, al menos esas cláusulas de informática, son ilegales en España. Las de los medicamentos no se, pero sería muy gracioso que también.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (15 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Todo debatido y rebatido previamente.



No se donde ves tú que esté debatido nada; sin prueba in-vitro de la capacidad infecciosa de los virones y caracterización inequívoca de estos no puede hablarse de patogenidad.... simplemente, si eso no está publicado, el VIH no está demostrado que sea siquiera agente infeccioso, tanto menos pues que produzca ninguna enfermedad. Me la sudan premios nobel, ejercitos de virólogos y hasta Montagnier y Gallo en persona; si se saltan ese principio básico de la biología se lo están saltando todo, y están haciendo muy mala ciencia; estadísticamente no puede concluirse nada cuando no hay una relación de causalidad asentada y probada y solo correlaciones (por ejemplo, secuenciaciones de ADN de serum humano); ningún artículo fundado así pasaría un peer review serio en mi campo, cojones.

¿Pero que mierda es esta? NO SE PUEDEN SALTAR la única prueba segura de que han conseguido aislar un agente patógeno, esto es, la observación de la invasión de una célula, y para el caso de los virus, su posterior clonación dentro de ella; si de lo único que disponen son secuenciaciones de ADN, me cago en ellas, ¿quien nos puede asegurar que las supuestas secuencias del VIH no son partes del propio ADN humano? Más cuando aún no está secuenciado el 100% de este. Es increible, se saltan el método de trabajo a la torera y hasta reciben premios nobel, hay que joderse...


----------



## biolton (15 Abr 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> No se donde ves tú que esté debatido nada; sin prueba in-vitro de la capacidad infecciosa de los virones y caracterización inequívoca de estos no puede hablarse de patogenidad.... simplemente, si eso no está publicado, el VIH no está demostrado que sea siquiera agente infeccioso, tanto menos pues que produzca ninguna enfermedad. Me la sudan premios nobel, ejercitos de virólogos y hasta Montagnier y Gallo en persona; si se saltan ese principio básico de la biología se lo están saltando todo, y están haciendo muy mala ciencia; estadísticamente no puede concluirse nada cuando no hay una relación de causalidad asentada y probada y solo correlaciones (por ejemplo, secuenciaciones de ADN de serum humano); ningún artículo fundado así pasaría un peer review serio en mi campo, cojones.
> 
> ¿Pero que mierda es esta? NO SE PUEDEN SALTAR la única prueba segura de que han conseguido aislar un agente patógeno, esto es, la observación de la invasión de una célula, y para el caso de los virus, su posterior clonación dentro de ella; si de lo único que disponen son secuenciaciones de ADN, me cago en ellas, ¿quien nos puede asegurar que las supuestas secuencias del VIH no son partes del propio ADN humano? Más cuando aún no está secuenciado el 100% de este. Es increible, se saltan el método de trabajo a la torera y hasta reciben premios nobel, hay que joderse...



Estoy seguro de que todo ello te la suda porque sabras mucho de biologia y medicina.... se nota.

Que por cierto no rebates nada de lo que yo comento, que trata de las "pruebas irrefutables" que se muestran aqui de que el VIH SIDA no existe.

¿Quiere lo que comentas decir que son inutiles todos los estudios de cohortes y casos controles? Entonces ¿Tambien niegas el vinculo entre tabaquismo y cancer de pulmon? 

Saludos


----------



## el flagelador de regres (15 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> ¿Quiere lo que comentas decir que son inutiles todos los estudios de cohortes y casos controles? Entonces ¿Tambien niegas el vinculo entre tabaquismo y cancer de pulmon?



Estás patinando ...ahi estás entrando en mi campo; ¿desde cuando correlación es causalidad? Y más cuando hablamos de un sistema tan complejo como el cuerpo humano, algo tan 'difuso' como un retrovirus y un sindrome que es capaz de englobar un montón de patologías diferentes (desde sarcomas de Kaposi a neumonias pasando por encefalitis) que devienen de inmunodeficiencias mal caracterizadas (más que nada por que si no está claro que la inmunodeficiencia es por una infección vírica, no hay prueba directa, y dado lo complejo del sistema inmunitario, no se como pueden a ciencia cierta asegurar el origen del problema).


----------



## biolton (15 Abr 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Estás patinando ...ahi estás entrando en mi campo; ¿desde cuando correlación es causalidad? Y más cuando hablamos de un sistema tan complejo como el cuerpo humano, algo tan 'difuso' como un retrovirus y un sindrome que es capaz de englobar un montón de patologías diferentes (desde sarcomas de Kaposi a neumonias pasando por encefalitis) que devienen de inmunodeficiencias mal caracterizadas (más que nada por que si no está claro que la inmunodeficiencia es por una infección vírica, no hay prueba directa, y dado lo complejo del sistema inmunitario, no se como pueden a ciencia cierta asegurar el origen del problema).



No patino nada. Tu eres el que afirma que estos estudios no valen para absolutamente nada, y dices que es tu campo... Explicate mejor porque si no de verdad que no se te entiende. 

Exactamente en lo "difuso" de la biologia y la patologia radica la dificultad para establecer cual es la causa de esa inmunodeficiencia. Lo que si se ha visto claramente es las correlaciones entre ciertas patologias y ciertas "presencias" de patogenos. Correlaciones como Hepatitis C y Cirrosis Hepatica estan ahi. Pero claro, esto no es ciencia porque no tenemos una foto finish del patogeno diciendo hola mientras nos produce la cirrosis. 

Lo mismo que ocurre con los que niegan que fumar provoca cancer de pulmon. 

"Infection with HCV stimulates no, or very little, immunity. A large proportion, perhaps greater than 75%, of patients with acute HCV hepatitis develop chronic hepatitis, which may present up to 25 years after blood transfusion. Of these:

25% progress to liver failure
20% develop cirrhosis
3% develop hepatocellular carcinoma
33% of patients with HCV infection may never progress to cirrhosis or will not progress for 50 years or more (1)
Acute HCV hepatitis may also cause:

aplastic anaemia - usually within 3-6 months of infection
agranulocytosis
peripheral neuropathy
Patients with genotype 1, particularly genotyp 1b, unfortunately appear to respond poorly to both alpha-interferon therapy alone and combination therapy with ribivirin (2).

'Cure' rates (sustained elimination of the viraemia and arrest of the liver disease) may be as high as 40-50% for genotype1 and up to 80% for genotypes 2 and 3. The best responders to treatment are young females recently infected with genotypes 2 or 3 with no co-infections who have low viral loads and do not over-indulge in alcohol (2).

The outcome for people who have been with hepatitis for more than 20 years is not yet clear but most studies indicate that a significant increase in the proportion with cirrhosis is likely with increasing age. A proportion of those with cirrhosis will progress to liver failure or HCC and approximately 5% per year will develop a life-threatening event (3).

Notes (3):

studies suggest the disease does not progress in a linear fashion and that mild disease may accelerate with time. Thus a long history of hepatitis C that is associated with minimal liver fibrosis should NOT be interpreted as evidence that the disease will always be mild and referral for treatment, careful follow up or intervention is required to detect/avoid disease acceleration associated with aging
individuals with HCV infection are at higher risk of both all-cause and liver-related mortality than standard populations emphasising the importance of careful surveillance of this group
Reference:

NICE (October 2000). Guidance on the use of Ribavirin and Interferon Alpha for Hepatitis C.
Pulse (2001); 61 (35): 88.
Royal College of General Practitioners (RCGP) 2007.Guidance for the prevention, testing, treatment and management of hepatitis C in primary care ongoing management in primary care
McHutchison JG et al (1998). Interferon alpha-2b alone or in combination with ribavirin as initial treatment for chronic hepatitis C. NEJM; 339:1485-92.
Poynard T et al (1998). Randomised trial of interferon alpha 2b plus ribavirin for 48 weeks or for 24 weeks versus interferon alpha 2b plus placebo for 48 weeks for treatment of chronic hepatitis C virus. International Hepatitis Interventional Therapy Group. Lancet; 352: 1526-32."

Los negacionistas VIH SIDA tambien niegan la existencia de VHC. 

Pero usando sus argumentos podriamos llegar a negar casi cualquier patologia. 

Alla cada uno. 

Pero no me gusta que se mezclen las cosas. Esa es la pena. Que la industria farmaceutica no actue de forma etica en muchas ocasiones no quiere decir que todos los farmacos son malos. 

Que la industria farmaceutica sea "mala" no quiere decir que toda la ciencia detras de la existencia de estas patologias tambien lo sea.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (15 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> No patino nada. Tu eres el que afirma que estos estudios no valen para absolutamente nada, y dices que es tu campo... Explicate mejor porque si no de verdad que no se te entiende.
> 
> Exactamente en lo "difuso" de la biologia y la patologia radica la dificultad para establecer cual es la causa de esa inmunodeficiencia. Lo que si se ha visto claramente es las correlaciones entre ciertas patologias y ciertas "presencias" de patogenos. Correlaciones como Hepatitis C y Cirrosis Hepatica estan ahi. Pero claro, esto no es ciencia porque no tenemos una foto finish del patogeno diciendo hola mientras nos produce la cirrosis.



Mira, esto que estás citando es un caballo de batalla continuo; se ve que no hay manera de explicar a la gente que no ha estudiado estadística a fondo (e incluso a alguna que sí lo ha hecho) que las correlaciones no indican causalidad; en cualquier sistema que depende de muchos 'factores', la correlación de dos variables no indican causalidad necesaria ni suficiente, ya que la dimensionalidad del sistema y su simplificación al estudiarlo pueden estar escondiendo otras correlaciones 'más pertinentes'; ergo, cuando uno llega al convencimiento de que observa una correlación positiva que pueda indicar una causa-efecto, lo que tiene que hacer es buscar el mecanismo de dicha causa-efecto y mostrarlo, no dar el estudio estadístico como prueba de la causa-efecto, cuando solo es un indicador; joder, eso de primero de estadística.

Ergo, la patogenicidad de un agente puede indicarse por la correlación de la aparición de dicho agente con unos sintomas; pero solo indica algo: es posible que estemos ante un agente patógeno; la prueba es mostrarlo infectando las celulas dañadas, no la correlación; ¿por qué?; por que la cantidad de factores que eliminamos al usar solo la correlación como prueba es tal, que la confianza de la conclusión es 0. De nuevo de primero de estadística.

Yo no soy biólogo; soy matemático; por ello se cuando un estadística es suficiente o no como prueba; la correlacion virones HIV y SIDA indica algo, pero no prueba nada. Muestrese una microfotografía de un bacteriofago en lisis reventado a virones y tendrán algo. Mientras solo tendrán indicios, les guste o no, y no la verdad.

Por cierto, pregunta abierta a todo el mundo; si estos genios no tienen aislado el patógeno de manera directa, ¿que carajo es la secuenciación de DNA del HIV (que supongo que será el resultado de la transcripción inversa de su RNA)? Por que al ser un retrovirus, digamos que para secuenciarlo el virólogo pilla DNA humano, lo secuencia, y decide que es humano, y que es retrovirus; ¿es así?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2011)

NUEVE: 50% de falsos positivos

_AIDS counseling for low risk individuals._​
Lean ese estudio antes de nada, por favor. No es ninguna "magufada". Es un estudio OFICIALISTA del Max Plack Institute indexado también en PubMed:

AIDS counselling for low-risk clients. [AIDS Care. 1998] - PubMed result

¿Y qué nos dice ese estudio?. Pues cosas "imposibles":

_“even if the results of both AIDS tests, the ELISA and WB (Western blot), are positive, the chances are only 50–50 that the individual is infected” (Stine, 1996, pp. 333, 338)

...under the currently available estimates, only some 50% of heterosexual German men with low-risk behaviour actually have HIV if they test positive._​
Sí señores: En poblaciones de bajo riesgo LA MITAD de los positivos "confirmados" SON FALSOS POSITIVOS. No lo decimos los "negacionistas": Lo dice el Max Planck Institute.

¿Y qué información a este respecto dan los "consejeros" que comunican el "testo positivo" a los paciente?. ¿Les informan de que la mitad de los "positivos" son "falsos positivos"?. ¡No!:

_The information provided by the counsellors was quite different. Half of the counsellors (ten of 18; two repeatedly ignored this question) told the client that if he tested positive it was absolutely certain (100%) that he has HIV (Table 1 and Session 1). Five told him that the probability is 99.9% or higher (e.g., Session 3)_​
¡Los "consejeros" del sistema público de salud _mintiendo_ a los pacientes sobre sus "tests de VIH", señores!.

¡Todo publicado en revistas Oficialistas!.

DIEZ: 4.8% de "falsos positivos" si se aplican _las tres_ "pruebas de VIH" a la vez.

Estudio publicado en 1998 por el _Journal_ de la Asociación Médica Americana (_JAMA_):

_False-Positive HIV-1 Test Results in a Low-Risk Screening Setting of Voluntary Blood Donation_

_Context.— Persons at risk of human immunodeficiency virus 1 (HIV-1) infection have been classified incorrectly as HIV infected because of Western blot results, but the frequency of false-positive Western blot results is unknown :8:._

(Confiesan que no sabían los falsos positivos del Western Blot...en 1998...13 años después -¡!- del primer "test de VIH")

_Objectives.— To determine the frequency of false-positive HIV-1 Western blot results in US blood donors and to make projections to other screened populations. Secondarily, to validate an algorithm for evaluating possible false-positive cases.

Design.— A retrospective cohort study of HIV-1 enzyme immunoassay (EIA) and Western blot results from large blood donor screening programs in which donors with suspected false-positive Western blot results underwent HIV-1 RNA polymerase chain reaction (PCR) testing and follow-up HIV-1 serology._

(En este estudio aplican TRES pruebas a las mismas muestras)

_Main Outcome Measures.— Rate of false positivity by Western blot and true HIV-1 infection status as determined by HIV-1 RNA PCR and by serologic follow-up of blood donors more than 5 weeks after donation._

*(...por más que ya hemos visto en un post anterior que la PCR da "cargas virales" en VIH Negativos, pero es necedad tratar de buscar coherencia entre los "investigadores del VIH/SIDA")*

_Results.— Of 421 donors who were positive for HIV-1 by Western blot, 39 (9.3%) met the criteria of possible false positivity because they lacked reactivity to p31. Of these, 20 (51.3%) were proven by PCR not to be infected with HIV-1. The false-positive prevalence was 4.8% of Western blot–positive donors and 0.0004% (1 in 251000) of all donors (95% confidence interval, 1 in 173000 to 1 in 379000 donors)._

Resultado final: 4.8% de falsos positivos a la "prueba confirmatoria"​
False-Positive HIV-1 Test Results in a Low-Risk Screening Setting of Voluntary Blood Donation, September 23/30, 1998, Kleinman et al. 280 (12): 1080

ONCE:

_...no significant correlation was found between DNA relative proviral load and either plasma RNA viral load or CD4+ cell count

...no se ha encontrado correlación significativa entre la carga proviral relativa de DNA ni con la carga viral del RNA en el plasma ni con el recuento de CD4+​_


----------



## biolton (15 Abr 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Mira, esto que estás citando es un caballo de batalla continuo; se ve que no hay manera de explicar a la gente que no ha estudiado estadística a fondo (e incluso a alguna que sí lo ha hecho) que las correlaciones no indican causalidad; en cualquier sistema que depende de muchos 'factores', la correlación de dos variables no indican causalidad necesaria ni suficiente, ya que la dimensionalidad del sistema y su simplificación al estudiarlo pueden estar escondiendo otras correlaciones 'más pertinentes'; ergo, cuando uno llega al convencimiento de que observa una correlación positiva que pueda indicar una causa-efecto, lo que tiene que hacer es buscar el mecanismo de dicha causa-efecto y mostrarlo, no dar el estudio estadístico como prueba de la causa-efecto, cuando solo es un indicador; joder, eso de primero de estadística.
> 
> Ergo, la patogenicidad de un agente puede indicarse por la correlación de la aparición de dicho agente con unos sintomas; pero solo indica algo: es posible que estemos ante un agente patógeno; la prueba es mostrarlo infectando las celulas dañadas, no la correlación; ¿por qué?; por que la cantidad de factores que eliminamos al usar solo la correlación como prueba es tal, que la confianza de la conclusión es 0. De nuevo de primero de estadística.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo pues. Entonces como matematico, que me dice usted de la relacion entre el cancer de pulmon y el tabaquismo. 

¿Es falso que existe una relacion clara?

Porque en este caso no hay agente patogeno. Nos basamos solamente en causalidad. 

O la mayoria de diagnosticos medicos cuyas estiologias se descubren SOLO por causalidad. ¿Son TODOS falsos y erroneos?

Tal vez desde el punto de vista matematico no le parezca correcto. No es 2+2. Pero es lo que hay. Es la forma de analizar la complejidad con la que nos encontramos. Que no le guste no quiere decir que sea falso. Que no este probado EXACTAMENTE no quiere decir que sea falso. Quiere decir simplemente que no esta probado EXACTAMENTE.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> De acuerdo pues. Entonces como matematico, que me dice usted de la relacion entre el cancer de pulmon y el tabaquismo.



* ¿Qué me dice usted de la innegable e incontrovertible relación epidemiológica entre los dedos amarillentos y el cáncer de pulmón?.

* ¿Causan los dedos amarillentos el cáncer de pulmón? (VIH-SIDA). 

* ¿Se puede tratar el cáncer de pulmón frotando las manchas de nicotina de los dedos? ("medicamentos" que "bajan la carga viral"). 

* ¿Se previene el cáncer de pulmón fumando con guantes de látex? (condones).

* ¿O acaso las manchas amarillas son sólo un _marcador_ de otra cosa (tabaco) que sí es el _verdadero_ agente causal?.​


Ah, y más preguntas para usted, ya que sabe tanto de Oficialismo "VIH/SIDA". *Ilumine mi ignorancia* de "negacionista del VIH/SIDA" *aportando fuentes*, por favor. 

* ¿Por qué hay 8 criterios oficiales diferentes para interpretar un Western Blot? (post inaugural del hilo).

* ¿Por qué el criterio ha ido cambiando con el tiempo? (ídem). 

* ¿Por qué no se pide que un Western Blot positivo tenga las 9 proteínas del "VIH"?. ¿No hay acaso (según la "PCR cuantitativa") cientos de copias de VIH por ml de sangre?. ¿A qué viene entonces conformarse con 2 o 3 proteínas, como si el VIH fuese una pieza arqueológica de hace 5000 años de la cual nos conformamos con rescatar 2 o 3 trozo para decir "está aquí"?.​


----------



## el flagelador de regres (15 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> De acuerdo pues. Entonces como matematico, que me dice usted de la relacion entre el cancer de pulmon y el tabaquismo.
> 
> ¿Es falso que existe una relacion clara?



No controlo lo suficiente del tema para pronunciarme; la correlación del tabaquismo con el cancer de pulmón entiendo que es significativa, pero vuelvo a decir lo mismo; no es prueba de causa-efecto; sí es prueba por ejemplo mostrar que los metales pesados que se inhalan con el humo del tabaco se fijan en los tejidos pulmonares, y dada la relación entre la presencia de metales pesados y daños en el ADN, concluirse que incrementa el riesgo de cancer. Ojo, esto lo que probaría no es una causa, es un factor de riesgo. No sabemos (hasta donde yo se) que desencadena la aparición de tejidos tumorales en la inmensa mayoría de casos, esto es, que una celula con DNA modificado pueda salvar la barrera de seguridad que son los mecanismos apoptósicos ante la degradación de DNA, tornarse virulenta en su ritmo de multiplicación y acabar generando un problema sistémico.



> Porque en este caso no hay agente patogeno. Nos basamos solamente en causalidad.



Y vuelta la burra al trigo... correlacion!=causalidad. Da igual como te pongas. Inciso, ¿eres profesional de la cosa, biólogo o médico?



> O la mayoria de diagnosticos medicos cuyas estiologias se descubren SOLO por causalidad. ¿Son TODOS falsos y erroneos?



Si me estás diciendo que se está acotando diagnosis, o caracterizando sindromes, solo a partir de correlaciones estadísticas entre determinados factores, te lo digo ya: HUMO. Lo que tendrán es la primera pista para trabajar, pero caracterizar sindromes solo en base a correlaciones es una barbaridad. Y de primera clase; ¿en que se apoya la terapéutica entonces, si se desconocen la etiología biológica subyacente? Miedo me estás dando, macho.



> Tal vez desde el punto de vista matematico no le parezca correcto. No es 2+2. Pero es lo que hay. Es la forma de analizar la complejidad con la que nos encontramos. Que no le guste no quiere decir que sea falso. Que no este probado EXACTAMENTE no quiere decir que sea falso. Quiere decir simplemente que no esta probado EXACTAMENTE.



Mira, no se trata de lo que dices; son los médicos y biólogos los que están usando matemáticas, no los matemáticos biología; si no la usan bien se están engañando a ellos mismos, y de paso a todos los demás. En esto no hay gris que valga; o se usa bien o se usa mal; y si se usa mal, las conclusiones derivadas de ese uso tienen una confianza 0; precisamente las matemáticas es el instrumento adecuado para tratar temás tan complejos, indefinidos y difusos como estos; no hay mejor instrumento para manejar de manera segura y fiable la incertidumbre y la complejidad; y puede hacerse de forma *exacta* (esto es, con un procedimiento correcto y conocido) que nos dará resultados fiables y, excepto que tengamos entre manos sistemás dinamicos con comportamientos caóticos muy importantes) tan determinados como los sean los parametros que estamos usando de input. Punto. 

En biología, y por extensión en medicina, se puede usar la estadística para muchas cosas, pero para lo importante, que es fundamentar las relaciones en el sistema, es necesario ir a un nivel más básico y directo, porque la estadística no tiene capacidad de establecer suficientemente dichas relaciones; y eso, repito, es de primero de estadística; si los biólogos y médicos no la están usando así, la están usando mal, y casi mejor que no la usaran entonces.


----------



## biolton (15 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * ¿Qué me dice usted de la innegable e incontrovertible relación epidemiológica entre los dedos amarillentos y el cáncer de pulmón?.
> 
> * ¿Causan los dedos amarillentos el cáncer de pulmón? (VIH-SIDA).
> 
> ...



Bien, entonces ¿Como cree usted que se llega a conocer la etiologia de las enfermedades? Basicamente se analiza a la poblacion enferma y se buscan asociaciones, de todo tipo. Incluyendo dedos amarillos en fumadores. Pero para diferenciar si es el dedo amarillo el que produce el cancer, buscamos fumadores sin dedos amarillos y vemos si tienen o no tienen cancer. Por ejemplo fumadores de pipa, et voila, vemos que da igual que no tengan dedos amarillos, si fuman tienen mas riesgo de padecer cancer. Me da igual llamarlo FACTOR DE RIESGO o CAUSA: No es lo mismo, y lo se, pero a efectos de lo que estamos debatiendo que es de primero de patologia podemos usarlos indistintamente. No se trata de escribir un libro. 

Es que le manda narices. Si la medicina ENTERA esta basada en estos modelos. Y no es algo reciente implantado por las farmamafias ni conspiradores. Siempre se han utilizado estas herramientas de esta manera. Porque es efectiva y porque es la mejor. 

Y mas respuestas. Los criterios cambian con el tiempo. Pues claro. Todo cambia con el tiempo segun se sabe mas del tema. Se cambian los protocolos de tratamiento de hipertension, de diabetes, a diario cambian los protocolos en funcion de la efectividad demostrada en los estudios recientes considerados de mas relevancia. TODO esta en constante revision en un intento de mejorarlos. ¿Y esto te parece "raro"? Y te respondo otra vez que lo mismo que me comentas del WB ocurre cuando diagnosticas Tuberculosis. Y no creo que a estas alturas debatas la existencia de Tuberculosis.


----------



## biolton (15 Abr 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> No controlo lo suficiente del tema para pronunciarme; la correlación del tabaquismo con el cancer de pulmón entiendo que es significativa, pero vuelvo a decir lo mismo; no es prueba de causa-efecto; sí es prueba por ejemplo mostrar que los metales pesados que se inhalan con el humo del tabaco se fijan en los tejidos pulmonares, y dada la relación entre la presencia de metales pesados y daños en el ADN, concluirse que incrementa el riesgo de cancer. Ojo, esto lo que probaría no es una causa, es un factor de riesgo. No sabemos (hasta donde yo se) que desencadena la aparición de tejidos tumorales en la inmensa mayoría de casos, esto es, que una celula con DNA modificado pueda salvar la barrera de seguridad que son los mecanismos apoptósicos ante la degradación de DNA, tornarse virulenta en su ritmo de multiplicación y acabar generando un problema sistémico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo pues. Entonces asumamos que tener VIH es factor de riesgo de inmunosupresion.... y por tanto de contraer SIDA....... ¿Conoce algun otro factor de riesgo de importancia que cause inmunodeficiencia en la forma que es causado en este sindrome? ¿Por que lo produce? Como podria considerar VHC factor de riesgo de Cirrosis Hepatica. ¿Lo causa? Pues resulta que si una persona no bebe, se cuida, no tiente ningun otro factor de riesgo de cirrosis, y desarrolla cirrosis, siendo portador de VHC, ¿Cual fue la causa?

Yo no soy cientifico, soy medico. Ya lo he dicho en otros post. No voy de cientifico. Pero cuando leo cosas que delatan completo desconocimiento de lo que es la medicina en personas que hablan con propiedad de cientificos universales, pues como que me chirria. Como no soy cientifico, ni virologo, ni especialista en infecciosas, hay cosas que desconozco. Pero conozco lo suficiente para ver los fallos argumentativos basicos que ocurren en la mayoria de los argumentos que se utilizan en este tema.

Siendo matematico ¿Has leido articulos publicados de revistas cientificas medicas? Lo digo por que en ellos encontrara los analisis estadisticos que se realizan, que son revisados y aceptados como validos por comites de expertos, que incluyen tambien a ........ matematicos. 

O es que cree que se publica asi como asi, haciendo las cuentas de cualquier manera... Es que de lo que me cuenta usted parece poner en cuestion TODA PUBLICACION MEDICA.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Pero para diferenciar si es el dedo amarillo el que produce el cancer, buscamos fumadores sin dedos amarillos y vemos si tienen o no tienen cancer.



Señor mío: JAMÁS los oficialistas han buscado SIDA en VIH-

El SIDA es POR DEFINICIÓN sólo en VIH+

Lo gracioso es que sí se han encontrado SIDA sin VIH (cáncer de pulmón sin dedos amarillos), y lo han ocultado llamándolo ICL... 

Y también hay ya VIH sin SIDA, lo llaman no progresores a largo plazo



biolton dijo:


> Y mas respuestas. Los criterios cambian con el tiempo. Pues claro. Todo cambia con el tiempo segun se sabe mas del tema.



* ¿Ah sí?. ¡Qué interesante!. ¿Y qué supieron de nuevo sobre el tema para cambiar los criterios de un Western Blot positivo?. ¿Lo sabe usted?. ¿Tiene algún enlace al respecto?. 

Aún no me ha contestado a estas preguntas:

* ¿Por qué hay 8 criterios oficiales diferentes para decir si un Western Blot es positivo o negativo?. Tiene usted el enlace a un prospecto de WB que los explica (¡nada de fuentes negacionistas/disidentes!, ¡es un laboratorio farmaceútico quien se lo dice!). 

* ¿Por qué no establecen que un WB positivo demande la presencia de las 9 "proteínas del VIH"?. ¿Acaso no dicen que hay miles de "copias de VIH" por milímetro cúbico de sangre?. ¿Cuál es problema para conformarse con 2 o 3 proteínas?.


----------



## f4frogger (16 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Yo no soy cientifico, soy medico.



pero... esto es una confesión epistemológica en toda regla! xD


----------



## biolton (16 Abr 2011)

f4frogger dijo:


> pero... esto es una confesión epistemológica en toda regla! xD



Hombre, curioso en un foro donde informaticos van de expertos nucleares, repartidores van de matematicos, matematicos van de expertos en enfermedades infecciosas y expertos en infecciosas van de economistas.... 

Que atrevida es la ignorancia. 

Y si crees que todos los medicos son cientificos, o todos los fisicos, o todos los matematicos, o todos los quimicos... pues los mundos de yupi estan ahi esperando. 

Conozco pocos cientificos. muy pocos. No me vale publicar un articulo cada 4 años, porque me puntua para la oposicion. Eso no es ciencia. Ni publicar para estar por delante de mi compañero y acceder a un puesto mejor. No es ciencia. 

¿Hay algun cientifico por aqui?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Que atrevida es la ignorancia.



Sáqueme de mi "ignorancia" de "negacionista del VIH", por favor.

Conteste a mis preguntas de una santa vez *y deje de hacer como que no las ha leído. TRIPITO:*



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * ¿Qué datos o razonamientos les llevaron a los oficialistas a cambiar los criterios de un Western Blot positivo?. ¿Lo sabe usted?. ¿Tiene algún enlace al respecto?.
> 
> * ¿Por qué hay 8 criterios oficiales diferentes para decir si un Western Blot es positivo o negativo?. Tiene usted el enlace a un prospecto de WB que los explica (¡nada de fuentes negacionistas/disidentes!, ¡es un laboratorio farmaceútico quien se lo dice!).
> 
> * ¿Por qué no establecen que un WB positivo demande la presencia de las 9 "proteínas del VIH"?. ¿Acaso no dicen que hay miles de "copias de VIH" por milímetro cúbico de sangre?. ¿Cuál es problema para conformarse con 2 o 3 proteínas?.





biolton dijo:


> ¿Hay algun cientifico por aqui?



De acuerdo al diccionario toda persona que se dedique a estudiar un tema ya es un científico.



> científico, ca
> 
> adj. De la ciencia o relativo a ella.
> 
> adj. y s.Que se dedica al estudio o práctica de una ciencia.





> ciencia
> f. Conocimiento ordenado y, generalmente experimentado, de las cosas.
> Conjunto de conocimientos y doctrinas metódicamente ordenado, relativo a una materia determinada:



Si usted tiene una definición privada de qué es un científico, esos es un problema suyo de usted: Las palabras significan lo que significan, no lo que un hablante particular cree o desea que signifiquen.

De todas formas le PIDO POR FAVOR QUE NOS DÉ SU DEFINICIÓN PARTICULAR DE QUIÉN ES UN "CIENTÍFICO" según su criterio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> *Yo no soy cientifico, soy medico*



Es la BIZARRADA más gorda que he leído en burbuja.info (ni en veteranos he leído nada como estas seis palabras). 

Jamás pensé que alguien pudiese escribir un a frase así. Hemos debido de caer muy bajo como sociedad para que alguien termine escribiendo frases así sin darse cuenta de lo que significan.

¿Y qué es usted como médico si no es un científico?. ¿Un _Chamán_?. ¿Un _Sa*****te_?. ¿Cómo se cataloga usted a sí mismo?. 



biolton dijo:


> Es que de lo que me cuenta usted *parece poner en cuestion TODA* PUBLICACION MEDICA.



Verá: Es que *cuestionar todo* es el punto kilométrico cero de empezar a ser un científico...

_The important thing is *not to stop questioning*_
Albert Einstein​
....¡ah sí, perdone!. ¡Que usted no es científico, usted es médico! :ouch::ouch::ouch:.


----------



## biolton (16 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es la BIZARRADA más gorda que he leído en burbuja.info (ni en veteranos he leído nada como estas seis palabras).
> 
> Jamás pensé que alguien pudiese escribir un a frase así. Hemos debido de caer muy bajo como sociedad para que alguien termine escribiendo frases así sin darse cuenta de lo que significan.
> 
> ...





"A scientist in a broad sense is *one engaging in a systematic activity to acquire knowledge*. In a more restricted sense, a scientist* is an individual who uses the scientific method.*[1] The person may be an expert in one or more areas of science.[2]

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/scientist#ixzz1JgcYL1mU"


Hay varias definiciones de cientifico. Desde la que mencionas (persona que se dedica a la ciencia) que es una definicion muy amplia en donde se englobaria a TODOS los medicos, biologos, quimicos, etc etc Hasta la que definiria como cientifico a aquel individuo que usa el metodo cientifico y realiza experimentacion. Segun esta definicion un medico, por lo general, no es un cientifico... 

De hecho si lees esto

scientist: Definition from Answers.com

Types of scientists

By field

Agricultural scientists
Archaeologists
Astronomers
Astrophysicists
Biologists
Astrobiologists
Biophysicists
Biotechnologists
Botanists
Cognitive scientists
Ecologists
Entomologists
Evolutionary biologists
Geneticists
Herpetologists
Immunologists
Ichthyologists
Lepidopterists
Marine biologists
*Medical scientists*
Microbiologists
Mycologists
Neuroscientists
Ornithologists
Paleontologists
Pathologists
Pharmacologists
Physiologists
Zoologists
Chemists
Analytical chemists
Biochemists
Inorganic chemists
Organic chemists
Physical chemist
Earth scientists
Geologists
Glaciologists
Hydrologists
Limnologists
Meteorologists
Mineralogists
Oceanographers
Paleontologists
Seismologists
Volcanologists
Informaticians
Computer scientists
Library scientists
Management scientists
Mathematicians
Statisticians
Military scientists
Physicists
Psychologists
Educational psychologists
Social scientists
Anthropologists
Ethnologists
Communication scientists
Criminologists
Demographers
Economists
Geographers
Political economists
Political scientists
Sociologists
Technologists


Read more: scientist: Definition from Answers.com

Veras que entre los tipos de cientifico no se encuentra Medico como tal sino "Medical Scientist" que no es el medico habitual, sino el que se dedica a la investigacion. 

Y no me refiero a hacer un articulillo de******ivo para que el curriculum engorde un poco. Me refiero ha hacer investigacion DE VERDAD: 

Ahora, si a ti todo el que publique alguna cosilla y ejerza como medico te parece un cientifico, pues puedes hacerlo, No quiere decir que mi planteamiento no sea tambien correcto.


----------



## Glasterthum (16 Abr 2011)

Si empezáis con discusiones semánticas... algo no va bien en la discusión.

El quid es, que si AynRandiano tuviera razón (que no digo que no), el engaño sería tan grande y masivo, afectaría a tanta gente y estamentos de la sociedad, que supondría que HAY UN CONTUBERNIO JUDEO-MASÓNICO, CONTROLANDO TODOS LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN Y VARIOS ESTAMENTOS DE LA SOCIEDAD, PARA MANIPULAR EN ESTE Y EN MUCHOS OTROS ÁMBITOS.

Y esto curiosamente no es algo que haya visto mencionar a AynRandiano, que, lleno de razón, parece creer que se reduce a un mero problema médico.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (16 Abr 2011)

> Si empezáis con discusiones semánticas... algo no va bien en la discusión.
> 
> El quid es, que si AynRandiano tuviera razón (que no digo que no), el engaño sería tan grande y masivo, afectaría a tanta gente y estamentos de la sociedad, que supondría que HAY UN CONTUBERNIO JUDEO-MASÓNICO, CONTROLANDO TODOS LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN Y VARIOS ESTAMENTOS DE LA SOCIEDAD, PARA MANIPULAR EN ESTE Y EN MUCHOS OTROS ÁMBITOS.
> 
> Y esto curiosamente no es algo que haya visto mencionar a AynRandiano, que, lleno de razón, parece creer que se reduce a un mero problema médico.



Un poco de _navaja_:

- Hay algún poder, desconocido y en la sombra, que se ocupa de mantener *a todo el mundo* en la ignorancia respecto a la "verdad", teniendo "en nómina" a todos los medios de comunicación, estructuras de poder y expertos del planeta; persiguiendo y criminalizando a los que difieren con su verdad.

- Los que difieren, están equivocados.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (17 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> De acuerdo pues. Entonces asumamos que tener VIH es factor de riesgo de inmunosupresion.... y por tanto de contraer SIDA....... ¿Conoce algun otro factor de riesgo de importancia que cause inmunodeficiencia en la forma que es causado en este sindrome? ¿Por que lo produce? Como podria considerar VHC factor de riesgo de Cirrosis Hepatica. ¿Lo causa? Pues resulta que si una persona no bebe, se cuida, no tiente ningun otro factor de riesgo de cirrosis, y desarrolla cirrosis, siendo portador de VHC, ¿Cual fue la causa?



No soy médico; pero revuelvo la cuestión; el SIDA se supone infeccioso, y su patógeno un retrovirus, el HIV. Aceptémoslo como hipótesis; entre los ingentes miles de millones de dolares destinados a su investigación, una auténtica barbaridad, ¿por que no ha habido una partida destinada a aislar el patógeno y demostrar in-vitro su capacidad infecciosa? ¿Cual es la razón de que no se haya hecho? Lo pregunto por que estoy genuinamente interesado en la razón de que no se haya hecho.



> Yo no soy cientifico, soy medico. Ya lo he dicho en otros post. No voy de cientifico. Pero cuando leo cosas que delatan completo desconocimiento de *lo que es la medicina* en personas que hablan con propiedad de cientificos universales, pues como que me chirria. Como no soy cientifico, ni virologo, ni especialista en infecciosas, hay cosas que desconozco. Pero conozco lo suficiente para ver los fallos argumentativos basicos que ocurren en la mayoria de los argumentos que se utilizan en este tema.



No se porque haces esa distición entre la práctica médica y la ciencia; 
ciertamente tu trabajo no será ciencia básica, pero si lo entiendo como ciencia aplicada, que es tan ciencia como la básica. Desde un punto de vista muy estricto (sobre todo el uso del método experimental) muchas actividades no entrarían en la definición de ciencia (astronomía sin ir más lejos, por ejemplo), pero la ciencia no se reduce solo al método experimental, por supuesto.

Creo conocer de la práctica médica actual lo suficiente para saber de que hablo; y creo que una parte muy importante (quizás la más importante de todas) de la medicina actual es la amplia experiencia en cotejar sintomatología con afecciones, esto es, el estudio de la morbilidad y la epidemiología; pero dado que estamos hablando de estadística pura y dura también se hasta donde puede llegar la información que este estudio proporciona; y cuando estamos hablando de caracterizar un sindrome, si se sospecha que es producido por un patógeno infeccioso, es indispensable su aislamiento directo; por que la estadística solo no puede dar la información absoluta de que un microorganismo o virus es el causante de una infección que evoluciona en la forma de un sindrome determinado. Y esto lo digo como matemático, me da igual lo que digan todas las cohortes de médicos, biólogos y hasta matemáticos que digan lo contrario del mundo. 

Si lo que me quieres decir es que se puede trabajar en medicina con información no absoluta, no te lo voy a negar, es más, casi siempre se trabaja así; pero no estoy hablando de la práctica médica, si no de la investigación; llega un momento que el investigador médico debe basar sus conclusiones bajando al marco físico-químico, por díficil que resulte, por que la sola información estadística es insuficiente. Y esto es algo que ocurre en todas las ciencias experimentales. 




> Siendo matematico ¿Has leido articulos publicados de revistas cientificas medicas? Lo digo por que en ellos encontrara los analisis estadisticos que se realizan, que son revisados y aceptados como validos por comites de expertos, que incluyen tambien a ........ matematicos.



Claro que he leído artículos médicos; uno muy bueno fue un metaestudio sobre la relación entre la ingesta de sal y la hipertensión. La conclusión del artículo es que cuando alguien padece hipertensión es muy socorrido quitarle la sal, y lo que es seguro es que no le va a hacer daño, pero que no está nada claro que la dieta hiposódica sea un adyuvante a la terapéutica de la hipertensión; mi conclusión es que el equipo que hizo el metaestudio, incluyendo un matemático si no recuerdo mal, los tenía como el caballo de Espartero; la manera en que mezclaron un montón de estudios era realmente curiosa, pero a mí jamás se me hubiese ocurrido hacer semejante cosa ¿como coño comparas estudios estadísticos en los que las tomas de datos no son análogas ni reducibles ni transformables de ninguna manera? Me quede patidifuso. También me quede con la copla, por la disparidad de resultados entre los estudios que mencionaba, que al menos cuando se publico el artículo (como hace 10 años), no estaba del todo claro el papel de la ingesta de sal en la hipertensión.



> O es que cree que se publica asi como asi, haciendo las cuentas de cualquier manera... Es que de lo que me cuenta usted parece poner en cuestion TODA PUBLICACION MEDICA.



Se publica como se publica, y bastante tengo con mi campo, en que la inmensa mayoría de lo publicado es paja; también me he dado cuenta que en otros campos hay paja a punta pala, pero no puedo cuantificar dado que carezco de los conocimientos adecuados; en el campo biomédico muchos papers fallan en la parte matemática, sobre todo por 'sobresignificación' de las estadísticas que presentan, lo que hace que las conclusiones sean menos 'reales' de lo que realmente dicen.

Respecto a cuestionar, pues sí, cuestiono lo que veo poco claro o directamente erroneo, ¿hago mal acaso? Pensé que los médico harían lo mismo, pero igual estoy equivocado (espero que no)...



Glasterthum dijo:


> El quid es, que si AynRandiano tuviera razón (que no digo que no), el engaño sería tan grande y masivo, afectaría a tanta gente y estamentos de la sociedad, que supondría que HAY UN CONTUBERNIO JUDEO-MASÓNICO, CONTROLANDO TODOS LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN Y VARIOS ESTAMENTOS DE LA SOCIEDAD, PARA MANIPULAR EN ESTE Y EN MUCHOS OTROS ÁMBITOS.



No es tan dificil hacer algo así (y no digo que se esté haciendo, ojo), más cuando hablamos de un tema que está al alcance intelectual (por conocimientos) de un parte muy pequeña de la población; se ha hecho con cosas más evidentes, como la estafa del dinero fiat, y mira como estamos ahora, sufriendo la estafa en todo su explendor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2011)

(Añadido más arriba prospecto de Western Blot en español, añadido punto 6 a las pruebas de PCR)



Glasterthum dijo:


> El quid es, que si AynRandiano tuviera razón (que no digo que no), el engaño sería tan grande y masivo, afectaría a tanta gente y estamentos de la sociedad, que supondría que HAY UN CONTUBERNIO JUDEO-MASÓNICO, CONTROLANDO TODOS LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN Y VARIOS ESTAMENTOS DE LA SOCIEDAD, PARA MANIPULAR EN ESTE Y EN MUCHOS OTROS ÁMBITOS



No.

Basta con manipular lo siguiente:

** Periódicos y Revistas.* Es muy sencillo hacerlo: Ambas publicaciones encesitan ANUNCIANTES, y las Farmaceúticas y los anuncios de Estado son fuentes importantísimas de ingresos.

Sálgase usted de la ortodoxia del SIDA y se quedará (al menos) sin ambas categorías de anunciantes.

Recuerdo ahora 2 ejemplos de publicaciones que dieron voz a los disidentes del SIDA: Diario 16 (en el verano de 1997) y una revista gay de Nueva York llamada New York Native. Ambas publicaciones han dejado de publicarse. New York native fue de hecho activamente boicoteada por cuestionar la teoría oficial.

** Estados:* Convenza usted a las autoridades estatales (normalmente totalmente ignorantes en Ciencia...fíjense por ejemplo en que nuestra ministra de sanidad llevaba Power Balance) de que el SIDA está causado por el VIH y ya tiene en sus manos a toda la profesión médica.

¿Por qué?.

Porque todo médico que cuestione la teoría oficial dejará de trabajar para el estado (para quien trabajan la mayor parte de los médicos) y -si trata directamente a pacientes de SIDA- puede ser denunciado y encarcelado por _"mala praxis"_ y _"denegación de auxilio"_ no aplica los _"tratamientos"_ oficiales.

Ah, y hubo un estado que se salió de la ortodoxia del SIDA: La Sudáfrica de Tabo Mbeki. NO PARARON HASTA ECHARLE, lo cual es un "aviso para navegantes" importante para todo político. 



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Un poco de _navaja_:
> 
> - Hay algún poder, desconocido y en la sombra, que se ocupa de mantener *a todo el mundo* en la ignorancia respecto a la "verdad", teniendo "en nómina" a todos los medios de comunicación, estructuras de poder y expertos del planeta; persiguiendo y criminalizando a los que difieren con su verdad.
> 
> - Los que difieren, están equivocados.



La navaja se aplica a acontecimientos naturales, no a los humanos, ya que los humanos:

* Mentimos.

* Somos muy, muy, muy complejos.

* Nos ofuscamos con nuestras pasiones.

Hay incluso una teoría (¡de 1984!) que postula que el "VIH/SIDA" es una histeria de masas, y que:

_My sense, however, is that an announcement that any particular epidemic is an example of epidemic hysteria will be met with resistance among those who subscribe to the group delusion, and for whom the epidemic is a golden solution to unconscious conflicts. The larger the number of people subscribing to the delusion, the stronger I would expect the resistance to be to such an announcement (magnification effect of the group). Since it would also give rise to power struggles among people over whose beliefs are stronger or more accurate, such an announcement will have to come from someone held in very high esteem for having impeccable scientific credibility. In the AIDS epidemic, with the entire Western world sharing a belief that AIDS is caused by promiscuity and two fluids containing a virus, one should expect a truly monumental outpouring of hatred and resistance to such an announcement._​
Yo he experimentado personalmente las reacciones totalmente irracionales en contra mía cuando (en un tono sumamente mesurado) he planteado algunas objeciones disidentes.

El "VIH/SIDA" es una RELIGIÓN (en el _peor_ sentido de la palabra), como ya he dicho.

En este caso además subestimas:

* La *estupidez* del ser humano (aún el que "tiene títulos") al aceptar teorías sin examinarlas críticamente.

* La distorsión mental que impide a -por ejemplo- un médico de la SS examinar desapasionadamente los argumentos disidentes, ya que si los aceptase tendría que *poner en cuestión* toda la estructura médica a la cual pertenece, y quizás incluso *perder su trabajo*.

Es MUY DIFÍCIL pensar lo contrario de lo que piensa casi todo el mundo. Muy poca gente es capaz de hacerlo.



biolton dijo:


> "A scientist in a broad sense is *one engaging in a systematic activity to acquire knowledge*. In a more restricted sense, a scientist* is an individual who uses the scientific method.*[1] The person may be an expert in one or more areas of science.[2]
> 
> Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/scientist#ixzz1JgcYL1mU"



Estamos hablando en español.

En español una persona que lee asíduamente artículos científicos sobre un tema YA ES UN CIENTÍFICO de ese tema. No lo digo yo, lo dice el diccionario.

Es una gran necedad ponerse a discutir con el diccionario.

Y AÚN NO ME HA EXPLICADO (se lo he preguntado TRES veces) POR QUÉ HAY 8 CRITERIOS DIAGNÓSTICOS DIFERENTES PARA CONSIDERAR A ALGUIEN "VIH+" O "VIH-" CON UN "TEST CONFIRMATORIO" WESTERN BLOT.


----------



## midelburgo (20 Abr 2011)

Es muy posible que a la hipotesis oficial sobre el AIDS le faltan varios de los apoyos que se le suponen. Pero no me queda claro que es lo que admite la hipotesis no-ortodoxa:

-¿Infeccion por fluidos?
-¿Transmision a traves de la placenta de madre a hijo?
-¿Sintomatologias muy raras (Karposi y demas) hasta 1980s?
-¿Inmunodeficiencia?
-¿Reduccion de la letalidad desde 1980s hasta ahora (cronificacion)?

Las dudas sobre el vector (VIH) son una cosa y sobre el sindrome (AIDS) otra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2011)

midelburgo dijo:


> Pero no me queda claro que es lo que admite la hipotesis no-ortodoxa



El hilo no va de eso, y no voy a debatir eso en este hilo.

Si quieres puedo debatir contigo los puntos que he presentado.

Por cierto, *NINGÚN OFICIALISTA DEL "VIH/SIDA" SIQUIERA HA INTENTADO REBATIRME* :fiufiu:, supongo que porque no hay nada que contestar a las monstruosidades que he presentado. Son lo que son: Confesiones implícitas de parte culpable de que la ortodoxia del "VIH/SIDA" es un castillo de naipes. 

Contestando brevemente a tu pregunta, no hay "hipótesis no ortodoxa" (la Ciencia _de verdad_ raramente crea unanimidades) , hay varias. Muchas de ellas incompatibles entre sí.

Hay varias causas para el SIDA citadas por diferentes no-ortodoxos:

* Drogas "recreativas": Cocaína, Heroína, Meth...
* Fármacos, en especial los mismos que se usan para "tratar el SIDA" (fármacos que anuncian alegremente en sus prospectos que _producen_ SIDA).
* Exposición a semen, que algunos alegan que es inmunosupresora.
* Infecciones repetidas (muy frecuentes en personas con prácticas sexuales promíscuas).
* Automedicación con antibióticos (habitual en promíscuos).
* Poppers (una droga afrodisíaca muy, muy peligrosa).
* Inmunosupresión de etiología psicológica por creer que se está "condenado a muerte" por ser "VIH+" (funciona igual que el "bone pointing" o "hexing" de las tribus primitivas).
* Simplemente que no hay "SIDA" como tal, sino una colección de enfermedades (algunas vulgarcísimas) convertidas en "SIDA" si el paciente da positivo en unos tests que el mismo fabricante te dice que no valen para nada.​
Y aquí dejo el tema, porque este hilo VA DE OTRA COSA (de probar las autocontradicciones de la versión oficial _desde sus propios documentos_).

*Nota:* Aquí, los Poppers.







Ciertos homosexuales usan y abusan de estos productos, catalogados por Peter Duesberg como _"tóxicos infernales"_. Como los he visto abiertamente a la venta en sex-shops, con una _"normalidad"_ increíble (algo así si te vendiesen pistolas con silenciador el el Carreflús), aprovecho para PREVENIR DE QUE SU USO ES MUY, MUY, MUY PELIGROSO.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2011)

Reservado para futuros posts con disparates oficialistas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2011)

Ídem +10 caracteres


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2011)

Ídem + 10 caracteres


----------



## midelburgo (20 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El hilo no va de eso, y no voy a debatir eso en este hilo.



Vale estupendo. Pero si quieres darle un marco cientifico (con las muchas posibles definiciones; a mi me gustan Kühn y Feyerabend) al tema tienes que ser consciente que en ciencia una hipotesis no es derrocada por demostrarse datos que la invaliden, sino cuando es sustituida por otra que se conforma mejor a los datos disponibles (aunque no sea a todos). Si no hay nueva hipotesis que podamos falsear nos quedamos con lo que tenemos y tal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2011)

midelburgo dijo:


> ...en ciencia una hipotesis no es derrocada por demostrarse datos que la invaliden





Otra frase inmortal :ouch:, del mismo calibre que la de _"no soy científico, soy médico"_ :ouch:.



midelburgo dijo:


> Si no hay nueva hipotesis que podamos falsear nos quedamos con lo que tenemos y tal.



Las hipótesis no se _falsean_:ouch:, sino que (de acuerdo a Popper) han de ser _falsables_... son dos cosas muy diferentes.

Aquí tienes una hipótesis alternativa sobre la etiología del SIDA: Drogas y Fármacos.



Google


----------



## biolton (20 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otra frase inmortal :ouch:, del mismo calibre que la de _"no soy científico, soy médico"_ :ouch:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Claro... Siguiendo el link que posteas. Primer parrafo de la primera pagina encontrada. Primer y segundo parrafos

Duesberg argues that there is a statistical correlation between trends in recreational drug use and trends in AIDS cases.[7] He argues that the epidemic of AIDS cases in the 1980s corresponds to a supposed epidemic of recreational drug use in the United States and Europe during the same time frame.

These claims are *not* supported by epidemiologic data. The average yearly increase in opioid-related deaths from 1990-2002 was nearly three times the yearly increase from 1979–1990, with the greatest increase in 2000-2002, yet AIDS cases and deaths fell dramatically during the mid-to-late-1990s.[8] Duesberg's claim that recreational drug use, rather than HIV, was the cause of AIDS has been specifically examined and found to be false. Cohort studies have found that only HIV-positive drug users develop opportunistic infections; HIV-negative drug users do not develop such infections, indicating that HIV rather than drug use is the cause of AIDS.[4][9]
Duesberg has also argued that nitrite inhalants were the cause of the epidemic of Kaposi sarcoma (KS) in gay men. However, this argument has been described as an example of the fallacy of a statistical confounding effect;[10] it is now known that a herpesvirus, potentiated by HIV, is responsible for AIDS-associated KS.[11][12]
Moreover, in addition to recreational drugs, Duesberg argues that anti-HIV drugs such as zidovudine (AZT) can cause AIDS. Duesberg's claim that antiviral medication causes AIDS is regarded as disproven by the scientific community. Placebo-controlled studies have found that AZT as a single agent produces modest and short-lived improvements in survival and delays the development of opportunistic infections; it certainly did not cause AIDS, which *develops in both treated and untreated study patients*. With the subsequent development of protease inhibitors and highly active antiretroviral therapy, numerous studies have documented the fact that anti-HIV drugs prevent the development of AIDS and substantially prolong survival, further disproving the claim that these drugs "cause" AIDS.[4]

Tu mismo.


----------



## biolton (20 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otra frase inmortal :ouch:, del mismo calibre que la de _"no soy científico, soy médico"_ :ouch:.



Ya te conteste a esto. Tu mismo. Aqui todos somos cientificos pues. En el dominical de los principales periodicos siempre hay articulos de ciencia, Tu piensas que todos los que lo leen son cientificos porque asi es la definicion. Me parece que lo erroneo es o la definicion o tu forma de aplicarla.


----------



## midelburgo (21 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otra frase inmortal :ouch:, del mismo calibre que la de _"no soy científico, soy médico"_ :ouch:.



Pues es lo que hay. Galileo, Newton o Einstein han pasado por ahi. Claro que igual no entiendes el significado de "hipotesis".

La verdad es que nunca habia tenido ocasion de pensar "falsable" en castellano. Deformacion profesional.

No se quien me parece que esta mas perdido, si los responsables "oficiales" del AIDS no queriendo admitir que su version falla o Duesberg sacando de la manga explicaciones igualmente derribables. No hay avance.


----------



## biolton (21 Abr 2011)

midelburgo dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay. Galileo, Newton o Einstein han pasado por ahi. Claro que igual no entiendes el significado de "hipotesis".
> 
> La verdad es que nunca habia tenido ocasion de pensar "falsable" en castellano. Deformacion profesional.
> 
> No se quien me parece que esta mas perdido, si los responsables "oficiales" del AIDS no queriendo admitir que su version falla o Duesberg sacando de la manga explicaciones igualmente derribables. No hay avance.



Yo no creo que los "oficialistas" piensen que su version "falla", simplemente evolucionan sus conocimientos con el paso del tiempo. De pensar que TODOS Vih enfermaban a saber que no todos enferman. De pensar que era bueno tratar a todos con AZT en todo momento a ver que es mucho mejor tratar solo en determinadas circunstancias. Es simple evolucion del conocimiento de una enfermedad compleja que cada vez se conoce y conocera mejor. 

Como muchisimas otras enfermedades con tratamientos mas o menos efectivos y mas o menos "cronificables". Pocos medicos hablan de "curar" hoy en dia....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Claro... Siguiendo el link que posteas. Primer parrafo de la primera pagina encontrada.



...un estudio "en profundidad" el tuyo: Pegas aquí el que dices es el primer párrafo de la primera página.

Y además es FALSO que esa sea la primera página. La primera página es el _paper_ de Duesberg presentando su hipótesis en la revista de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias USA.



biolton dijo:


> Duesberg argues that there is a statistical correlation between trends in recreational drug use and trends in AIDS cases.[7] He argues that the epidemic of AIDS cases in the 1980s corresponds to a supposed epidemic of recreational drug use in the United States and Europe during the same time frame.
> 
> These claims are *not* supported by epidemiologic data



¿Y qué?. Pones aquí la opinión de unos señores como si fuesen las tablas de la Ley bajadas por Moisés.

Duesberg cree que su hipótesis es correcta, otras personas creen que no lo es.

¿Qué tiene que ver todo esto con le tema del hilo? :.



> Moreover, in addition to recreational drugs, Duesberg argues that anti-HIV drugs such as zidovudine (AZT) can cause AIDS. Duesberg's claim that antiviral medication causes AIDS is regarded as disproven by the scientific community. Placebo-controlled studies have found that AZT as a single agent produces modest and short-lived improvements in survival and delays the development of opportunistic infections; it certainly did not cause AIDS



He pegado en este hilo -¿acaso no los has leído?- prospectos del AZT que te reconocen que produce efectos indistinguibles de la "infección por VIH".



> With the subsequent development of protease inhibitors and highly active antiretroviral therapy, numerous studies have documented *the fact that anti-HIV drugs prevent the development of AIDS and substantially prolong survival, further disproving the claim that these drugs "cause" AIDS*.[4]



Esto es -científicamente hablando- BASURA. Ejemplo perfecto de incompetencia científica esta frase.

Si doy 700mg de estricnina a un grupo de personas (que se van muriendo, por supuesto) y años después paso a dar 100mg, el que después la gente tarde más en morirse no "prueba" que la estricnina no mate o que he "mejorado" mi "tratamiento", simplemente prueba que los venenos a dosis menores tardan más en matar.

Los "tratamientos" para el SIDA simplemente son menos tóxicos que hace 20 años, y por eso tardan más en matar a sus víctimas... matarlas de SIDA. No lo digo yo: Lo dicen los prospectos.



Es tan _elemental_ tener que argumentar esto que da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## biolton (22 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...un estudio "en profundidad" el tuyo: Pegas aquí el que dices es el primer párrafo de la primera página.
> 
> Y además es FALSO que esa sea la primera página. La primera página es el _paper_ de Duesberg presentando su hipótesis en la revista de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias USA.
> 
> ...




Perdona, no quiero sonar borde, pero se nota mucho que no sabes muy bien de lo que hablas. 

Primero, el link que posteas tu es una busqueda de google, con eso no puedes venir a decirme a mi que si superficial y tal. Pon tu el link concreto si quieres respuestas concretas. 

Segundo, MUCHISIMOS farmacos producen efectos que se confunden con las enfermedades que tratan. No es nada raro, nuevo, diferente de lo ya archiconocido en medicina. Tienes dolor articular, relacionado con osteoporosis, te doy corticoides para que se te pase, pero, resulta, que los corticoides producen osteoporosis.... Que cosas pasan ¿No? Pues es el dia a dia de los medicamentos. 

Tercero. Muchos tratamientos funcionan para diferentes cosas a diferentes dosis, y se va descubriendo segun avanza el conocimiento. Que se reduzca la dosis y baje la toxicidad y mejore el prognostico no se enfrenta a la posibilidad de que el AZT sea un "buen" farmaco dentro de lo que tenemos. Un ejemplo que ya he dado anteriormente. Cancer de mama. Hace unos años se realizaban mastectomias radicales incluso bilaterales. Y la prognosis era peor que hoy en dia que se aborda de forma menos radical y ha mejorado la prognosis. No es que antes se hiciera mal y ahora bien, es que los tratamientos mejoran, el conocimiento avanza, se ajusta mas la intervencion al problema y mejoran los datos. Poco a poco. 

Es tan elemental y basico en medicina que da verguenza ajena tener que explicarselo para que entienda de lo que habla.


----------



## Glasterthum (23 Abr 2011)

midelburgo dijo:


> Vale estupendo. Pero si quieres darle un marco cientifico (con las muchas posibles definiciones; a mi me gustan Kühn y Feyerabend) al tema tienes que ser consciente que en ciencia una hipotesis no es derrocada por demostrarse datos que la invaliden, sino cuando es sustituida por otra que se conforma mejor a los datos disponibles (aunque no sea a todos). Si no hay nueva hipotesis que podamos falsear nos quedamos con lo que tenemos y tal.



Ahí la has cagado bien. Si una teoría, es invalidada por datos, es eso, invalidada. Completamente. Luego buscarás nuevas teorías, que pueden ser agregados a la primera, pero la primera será falsa.

Si no fuera así, cómo decides entre dos teorías que fallen? Cuál es menos incorrecta que la otra?

A mí alguien me puede decir que la Tierra repele los objetos, que sabré empíricamente que es falsa al instante sin que nadie tenga que montar la teoría de la gravitación para sustituirla.


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Yo no creo que los "oficialistas" piensen que su version "falla", simplemente evolucionan sus conocimientos con el paso del tiempo. De pensar que TODOS Vih enfermaban a saber que no todos enferman. De pensar que era bueno tratar a todos con AZT en todo momento a ver que es mucho mejor tratar solo en determinadas circunstancias. Es simple evolucion del conocimiento de una enfermedad compleja que cada vez se conoce y conocera mejor.
> 
> Como muchisimas otras enfermedades con tratamientos mas o menos efectivos y mas o menos "cronificables". Pocos medicos hablan de "curar" hoy en dia....



¿Sus conocimientos? En los ochenta y sin perspectivas en el tiempo dijeron que era muerte segura, incluso en asintomáticos, sólo por salir positivo en un test inespecifico.
El azt sabes perfectamente que estuvo prohibido y que causa sida por si mismo, eres médico y no le dices esto a la gente...
Los medicos no tienen interes en curar ciertas cosas al parecer, hacen falta ellos para morirse más rápido...

El Vih-sida es un fraude gigantesco, habrá que decirlo una vez más y un millon de millones de veces mas...

La teoria de Duesberg sobre el estilo de vida es la madre del cordero.
Montagnier tambien dijo lo que hay, le requemaba y se soltó en house of numbers.

El sida se cura y tira palante que tan visto.


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (24 Abr 2011)

lo de corre que te han visto lo digo por mi eh??

Ya está??

up pues ¡¡


----------



## biolton (24 Abr 2011)

Al_solo dijo:


> ¿Sus conocimientos? En los ochenta y sin perspectivas en el tiempo dijeron que era muerte segura, incluso en asintomáticos, sólo por salir positivo en un test inespecifico.
> El azt sabes perfectamente que estuvo prohibido y que causa sida por si mismo, eres médico y no le dices esto a la gente...
> Los medicos no tienen interes en curar ciertas cosas al parecer, hacen falta ellos para morirse más rápido...
> 
> ...



Primero: Yo no receto tratamientos de VIH, eso lo hacen los especialistas VIH. Yo no. 

Segundo, otra vez te explico, algunos medicamentos producen sintomas similares a la enfermedad que tratan. Ejemplo de ello la quimioterapia. No por ello diras (o si) que la quimioterapia mata al paciente, sino el cancer (excepto que seas Greenback y creas a la NMG, pero ese es otro tema...). 

No creo que haya practicamente ningun medico que tenga interes en no curar. Es una pelicula que te haces. Cada uno que piense lo que le de la gana. Pero pensar que cronificamos cosas porque si le manda narices. Mas en España donde la SS es de libre acceso. ¿Para que quiero tener la consulta llena si cobro lo mismo estando vacia?Otra cosa es a nivel farmaceutico, que tengan algun metodo de tratamiento de alguna cosa, por ahi escondido. Pues que quieres que te diga. Como pensar que existen los OVNI y esas cosas. Cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera. Pero a nivel local, regional, del medico del dia a dia NO. 

Montagnier no niega la existencia del SIDA VIH. Si explica que el estado inmunologico del paciente tiene su importancia y es una enfermedad multifactorial. Esto no tiene nada de revolucionario. TODO en medicina es multifactorial y variable en funcion de cosas como esta. Lo novedoso es conocer los subtipos de infeccion y el que algunos pacientes no sufren sus consecuencias. Y el no saber esto desde un principio ha sido un GRANDISIMO error. Pero todo evoluciona. A ver a donde llegaremos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2011)

*Añadido el punto 7 a la primera página:* Robert Gallo, el hombre que presentó la teoría del "VIH/SIDA" al mundo en 1984, fue acusado por *Fraude Científico* en 1992... ¡fraude cometido en los mismos estudios de 1984 que crearon la "ortodoxia VIH/SIDA"!.



> No por ello diras (o si) que la quimioterapia mata al paciente, sino el cancer (excepto que seas Greenback y creas a la NMG, pero ese es otro tema...)



¿Realmente se cree usted que la "Quimioterapia" (¡comillas!) no mata a nadie?. ¿Realmente se lo cree?. ¿Es usted tan ciego a la evidencia y acaso no ha leído usted nunca un prospecto de "Quimioterapia"?.



> No creo que haya practicamente ningun medico que tenga interes en no curar. Es una pelicula que te haces



He visto -con mis propios ojos- a médicos en ejercicio...

* ...Haciendo cirugías _óseas_ en entorno no-estéril:8: (_los quirófanos son muy caros_)

* ...Haciendo cirugía menor sin guantes:8: ...¡a finales de los años 90!.

* ...Absteniéndose por sistema de realizar radiografías mandadas imperativamente por la lex-artis por no interesar _económicamente_ el resultado (las patologías que esas radiografías descubrirían no son _lucrativas_ para tratar... así que no se hacen las radiografías y ojos que no ven...)

* ...Administrando placebos a sabiendas fuera de un estudio clínico, haciendo creer al enfermo que que les estaba medicando de verdad (para tapar una mala praxis previa de manual) y explicándoles pormenorizadamente el elaborado (y perfectamente _inútil_) ritual que debían hacer para administrarse... un placebo.

...y esto entre otras muchas cosas que han visto estos ojos que se ha de comer la tierra. 

La clase médica no es peor que el ser humano de cualquier otra rama: Políticos, Militares, Policías, Periodistas, Ingenieros Nucleares, Limpiabotas, Prostitutas... 

Tampoco es MEJOR, ni un ápice, y ello incluye a los órganos colegiales que -sobre el papel- guardan la Deontología Médica. 



> Mas en España donde la SS es de libre acceso. ¿Para que quiero tener la consulta llena si cobro lo mismo estando vacia?



Un médico de la SS es como el que trabaja en las cocinas de un Telepizza: Tiene CERO control sobre el "producto" (Pizza, "Sanidad") que elabora, es un "mandado" que hace lo que le dicen, bajo pena de despido.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (26 Abr 2011)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2011)

Traslado de post al final para hacer sitio para añadir nuevo artículo de JAMA sobre *50% de falsos positivos* :8:.

He añadido material y reorganizado también los posts sobre Gallo y Montagnier.



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Mira, esto que estás citando es un caballo de batalla continuo; se ve que no hay manera de explicar a la gente que no ha estudiado estadística a fondo (e incluso a alguna que sí lo ha hecho) que las correlaciones no indican causalidad; en cualquier sistema que depende de muchos 'factores', la correlación de dos variables no indican causalidad necesaria ni suficiente, ya que la dimensionalidad del sistema y su simplificación al estudiarlo pueden estar escondiendo otras correlaciones 'más pertinentes'; ergo, cuando uno llega al convencimiento de que observa una correlación positiva que pueda indicar una causa-efecto, lo que tiene que hacer es buscar el mecanismo de dicha causa-efecto y mostrarlo, no dar el estudio estadístico como prueba de la causa-efecto, cuando solo es un indicador; joder, eso de primero de estadística



Peter Duesberg dijo lo mismo de forma menos técnica pero mucho más concisa:

_*Casi todas las personas con cáncer de pulmón tienen dedos amarillentos, pero los dedos amarillentos no han causado el cáncer*_​
(Para Duesberg la "infección por VIH" es un marcador de riesgo, lo mismo que los dedos amarillos son un marcador de riesgo de haber fumado)



alarife dijo:


>



Estoy construyendo el hilo sobre citas OFICIALISTAS.

En efecto, es una gran magufada decir que "El VIH causa SIDA", de ehcho es la mayor magufada de la historia del hombre.


----------



## biolton (27 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Añadido el punto 7 a la primera página:* Robert Gallo, el hombre que presentó la teoría del "VIH/SIDA" al mundo en 1984, fue acusado por *Fraude Científico* en 1992... ¡fraude cometido en los mismos estudios de 1984 que crearon la "ortodoxia VIH/SIDA"!.
> 
> ¿Realmente se cree usted que la "Quimioterapia" (¡comillas!) no mata a nadie?. ¿Realmente se lo cree?. ¿Es usted tan ciego a la evidencia y acaso no ha leído usted nunca un prospecto de "Quimioterapia"?.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que la quimio mata. Pero antes mata el cancer. Si con cancer vives 6 meses y con quimio 2 años y mueres por causa de algo relacionado con la quimio pues ¿Has muerto por la quimio? Pero es que hubieras muerto antes por cancer de no tomarla.... Que discusion mas absurda. 

Que hay medicos que practican mal en España, mucho, y mas en el pasado no es nada nuevo. Pero que intencionadamente hagan daño o cronifiquen enfermedades.... si tu mismo lo dices, son mandados del sistema!! ¿Que recetan placebos? Estoy harto de explicar que los jarabes no hacen nada. Muchos compañeros no tienen tanta paciencia con sus 50 pacientes y 4 minutos por consulta en donde la discusion jarabe si jarabe no dura ya 6 minutos... 

Que se niegen a hacer una radiografia o un TAC como forma de diagnostico si no va a haber tratamiento quirurgico es totalmente correcto en muchas ocasiones. Evitas la yatrogenia por irradiacion. Y el diagnostico se realiza con la "anamnesis" y exploracion.... mucho mas utiles en muchos casos que las radiografias. ¿De que te quejas pues?

Triste la situacion de la profesion en España cuando estamos al nivel de los politicos, periodistas.... etc. Una pena. Pero puede que yo mismo este de acuerdo contigo. Pero no es asi en todo el mundo. Y deberiamos remediarlo. Una autentica pena pais de pandereta......


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Por supuesto que la quimio mata. Pero antes mata el cancer. Si con cancer vives 6 meses y con quimio 2 años



¿Cómo sabe usted que el cáncer mata antes que la quimio? (respuesta CON FUENTES, por favor).


----------



## biolton (27 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabe usted que el cáncer mata antes que la quimio? (respuesta CON FUENTES, por favor).



Ahi tienes el otro hilo de mr putin con un articulo de lo peor pero en el que se ve un incremento de supervivencia con quimio........


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Abr 2011)

(Añadida cita CLAVE de Montagnier en primera página)



biolton dijo:


> Ahi tienes el otro hilo de mr putin con un articulo de lo peor pero en el que se ve un incremento de supervivencia con quimio........



Los hilos a los que se refiere:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ternativas-y-cancer-un-caso-espeluznante.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/221078-cuidado-con-los-nuevos-farmacos.html

Por supuesto que POR NINGUNA PARTE aparecen los estudios solicitados que prueben que sea beneficioso para los cancerosos el que los radien o los envenenen con (así llamada por algunos) "quimioterapia". 

Tales estudios NO EXISTEN. Los oncólogos radian o envenenan a sus pacientes _por costumbre_ y porque es _lo aceptado_, no porque haya prueba alguna de que así les beneficien.

Lo mismo para los médicos que "tratan" el SIDA con fármacos que producen (lo confiesan los laboratorios) efectos secundarios indistinguibles de los (supuestos) efectos de la "infección por VIH".


----------



## Rocket (28 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los hilos a los que se refiere:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ternativas-y-cancer-un-caso-espeluznante.html
> 
> ...



Cómo no... "el SIDA no existe", "el cáncer no mata por sí solo"... grandes frases dichas en esos y otros hilos "clásicos"... para ir mear y no echar gota... ::

Me parece que ya sabemos quienes son estos "milagreros" que venden esperanzas con todo este tipo de humo... ienso: ¿Se gana mucho dinero estafando y robando a los moribundos? Imagino que sí... aunque la crisis también os habrá afectado... ¿no? 

Lo dicho, para mí que hay una pequeña? secta de venta de productos "alternativos" (llamémoslo así) aquí en el foro. Y algunos usan multinick. Sus temas son siempre recurrentes, una y otra vez. Y siempre es igual. ¿Quiénes son realmente? ¿Qué nos quieren vender? Al fin y al cabo, ¿qué mejor modo de publicitarse que a través de los foros e internet, hoy en día, el medio más leído?


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (29 Abr 2011)

Rocket dijo:


> Cómo no... "el SIDA no existe", "el cáncer no mata por sí solo"... grandes frases dichas en esos y otros hilos "clásicos"... para ir mear y no echar gota... ::
> 
> Me parece que ya sabemos quienes son estos "milagreros" que venden esperanzas con todo este tipo de humo... ienso: ¿Se gana mucho dinero estafando y robando a los moribundos? Imagino que sí... aunque la crisis también os habrá afectado... ¿no?
> 
> Lo dicho, para mí que hay una pequeña? secta de venta de productos "alternativos" (llamémoslo así) aquí en el foro. Y algunos usan multinick. Sus temas son siempre recurrentes, una y otra vez. Y siempre es igual. ¿Quiénes son realmente? ¿Qué nos quieren vender? Al fin y al cabo, ¿qué mejor modo de publicitarse que a través de los foros e internet, hoy en día, el medio más leído?



*Queremos nombres y saber que pretenden vender por favor si sabes algo*...
*




*


----------



## Rocket (29 Abr 2011)

Al_solo dijo:


> *Queremos nombres y saber que pretenden vender por favor si sabes algo*...
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nombres (usuarios) no es difícil de adivinar. Lo que venden en concreto, me lo imagino.

Hay una investigación en curso. Hay que esperar, tenga paciencia... 8:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Abr 2011)

Rocket dijo:


> Cómo no... "el SIDA no existe"



Aquí tiene usted todos mis mensajes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search.php?searchid=5925589

Encuentre el mensaje en el que haya dicho _"el SIDA no existe"_ y me retiro del foro para siempre, pido que borren este hilo y le mando un jamón de Guijuelo a la dirección qaue usted me diga.



Rocket dijo:


> Nombres (usuarios) no es difícil de adivinar. Lo que venden en concreto, me lo imagino.
> 
> Hay una investigación en curso. Hay que esperar, tenga paciencia... 8:



* No "vendo" nada.

* No uso multinicks.

* Va usted a hacer el ridículo con su "investigación".

* Usted NO SABE argumentar. Usted NO SABE citar fuentes. POR ESO recurre usted a los _ad hominem_ de no se qué _"Conspiración Judeo-Masónica"_ que aduce que tenemos montada quienes le ponemos en ridículo.


----------



## Divad (29 Abr 2011)

Todavía quedan animales creyendo en la macroestafa del sida??

Menuda panda de negocionistas sionistas que hay por el foro... Todo sea por sacar dinero y extender la eugenesia. DAIS PURA VERGÜENZA


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Abr 2011)

Muy interesante libro que dedica su *segunda mitad* a documentar muy bien la estafa oficialista con el SIDA:

_"El rapto de Higea"_

Texto completo en PDF:

http://www.alames.org/documentos/higea.pdf

*Una pega:* El libro es ingenuamente "anticapitalista", cuando resulta que toda la estafa del SIDA es una estafa ESTATAL de principio a fin. Sin (pseudo)Ciencia estatal y (pseudo)"Sanidad" estatal la ortodoxia actual del SIDA se disolvería como un azucarillo en agua caliente.


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> (Añadida cita CLAVE de Montagnier en primera página)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esto recuerda a los medicos de la edad media con sus garrapatas para extraer sangre cuando se presentaba un proceso infeccioso, quizas en algun caso el paciente hasta se curara... no se porque la medicina actual se cree mucho mas infalible que aquella...

en general muy poca gente sabe colocar su momento vital en el marco de la perspectiva historica ... se tiende a despreciar la sabiduria anterior sin darse cuenta de que nuestra sabiduria tb sera despreciada en el futuro


----------



## Il doctore (30 Abr 2011)

ayn...

WTF!!!!!!

 Mira… me has caído bien, y por eso te ofrezco lo siguiente.


*Te pago un billete de avió*n en easyjet o de tren en renfe para que visites el antiguo laboratorio donde estaba. En el té podrán explicar un poco del tema y si quieres hasta puedes *verlo por ti mismo en un microscopio electrónico de transmisión*…


Sin trampa ni cartón ok?

Pasamos datos por m.p

Lo he puesto en dos hilos, deja una respuesta clara... Solo por el hecho de ver tu cara pago lo que sea necesario...

Y es que me has calentado, pero una promesa es una promesa


----------



## Il doctore (30 Abr 2011)

Por si deniegas la visita...::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> Por si deniegas la visita...::



*¿Fuente de la imagen, por favor?*

(Para saber _qué es_, y tal).

*¿Por qué no hay barra de escala en la imagen?*. ¿No sabe usted que cualquier (pretendida) imagen científica es _inútil_ sin escala?. Y ya sabe: Para que eso pudiese ser "VIH" las esferas deberían tener 80-120nm de diámetro.

Si eso pretende ser "VIH", *¿por qué no tiene proteínas gp120 visibles?*.







Algo que pretenda ser el "VIH" debería parecerse a los dibujitos con los que nos llevan machacando desde hace 25 años:







Esto es, debería ser como una "bomba Orsini":







Lo que ha presentado usted es una foto:

a) De origen desconocido.

b) Sin escala.

c) De esferas sin espículas alrededor.

Tengo otra pregunta para usted. ¿"Prueban" algo estas fotografías?


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (30 Abr 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> *Te pago un billete de avió*n en easyjet o de tren en renfe para que visites el antiguo laboratorio donde estaba. En el té podrán explicar un poco del tema y si quieres hasta puedes *verlo por ti mismo en un microscopio electrónico de transmisión*…
> 
> 
> Sin trampa ni cartón ok?
> ...




.......................................................


Yo tambien porfa ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Avión,pensión,rancho y weltecita no???

Yo tambien me quiero mirar la cara, eso si , análisis con microscopio electronico weno a tu alcance, pero de *mi sangre*.

Va en serio


----------



## Il doctore (30 Abr 2011)

con escala...

Sabrás lo del limite de resolución y lo dificil que es preservar la integridad de ciertas proteinas...

Y sale de una web negacionista

What HIV looks like. Or not. | NotAIDS!

::


----------



## Petrakov (30 Abr 2011)

Transmission electron microscopy of WT and mutant virions produced in HeLa and MT-4 cells. HeLa cells: (A) HIV-1 WT; (B) W23F. MT-4 cells: (C) WT; (D) W23F/V26I; (E) W23F/V26I/R154K. The arrows point to representative particles in the field with a WT phenotype (i.e., having conical cones). The scale bars are 100 nm (A, B, and C) or 200 nm (D and E







Electron micrographs of virions. Transmission electron micrographs of positively stained wild-type, DelNC, PRR57G, and DelNC/PRR57G virion preparations are presented at x40,000 magnification. Enlarged images of representative virions present in this field and others are displayed underneath the field micrographs.








CA-NC/RNA complexes spontaneously assemble into cones in vitro. (A) TEM image of a representative field of negatively stained particles formed by the CA-NC protein on a 1400-nt HIV-1 RNA template. Conical structures are denoted by arrows. Scale bars in B is 100 nm. (B) Selected thin-sectioned TEM images of an authentic HIV-1 virion grown in culture (bottom) and a synthetic CA-NC/RNA cone assembled in vitro (top). Electron microscope preparations of virions and synthetic cores were identical, and the two objects are shown at the same magnification.


----------



## Il doctore (1 May 2011)

Petrakov dijo:


> Transmission electron microscopy of WT and mutant virions produced in HeLa and MT-4 cells. HeLa cells: (A) HIV-1 WT; (B) W23F. MT-4 cells: (C) WT; (D) W23F/V26I; (E) W23F/V26I/R154K. The arrows point to representative particles in the field with a WT phenotype (i.e., having conical cones). The scale bars are 100 nm (A, B, and C) or 200 nm (D and E
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy buenas imagenes y excelente artículo...

Se de unos que ::


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (1 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> Muy buenas imagenes y excelente artículo...
> 
> Se de unos que ::



"images of an authentic HIV-1 virion grown in culture" 
----------------------------------




Todo es mierda in vitro.Cultivos estresados.
Mañana me engañais otra vez...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> Muy buenas imagenes y excelente artículo...
> 
> Se de unos que ::



*Antes de que me trague nada:*

*¿Pueden indicarme por favor dónde están los controles del estudio que generó esas imágenes?*. 

Porque...¿sabrán ustedes lo que es un _control_ experimental, verdad?.

*Comentando sus nuevas "fotos de VIH":* Muy bonitas fotos, variadas, buenos panoramas, unos grupos muy vistosos, pero... son esferas sin protuberancias, SIGUEN SIN TENER gp120 (las "espinas" periféricas) que -¡mecachis!,¡ya es mala suerte!- se les sigue "cayendo" a sus "VIH". 













¿Son ustedes tan amables de presentar unas "fotos de VIH" con controles experimentales y con gp120?.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2011)

Estos hilos cansan. ¿Se puede crear un solo hilo donde recopile toda la información y con las preguntas de los negacionistas respondidas? 

Además de pedir chincheta y bien claro el título del post.

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - NADIE HA AISLADO Y FOTOGRAFIADO EL VIRUS DEL SIDA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YouTube - LA FARSA DEL SIDA (12' 50'')[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pepinox (2 May 2011)

Toda la conspiranoia esta está muy bien, pero el hecho es que la gente (sobre todo homosexuales y heroinómanos) ha muerto de SIDA.

Una cosa es el SIDA, y otra cosa el virus VIH. 

La existencia del SIDA es innegable: la gente a muerto por ese síndrome. Si lo causa el VIH o ver actuar en directo a Los Brincos, ya es otro cantar.


----------



## pepinox (2 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> Tú no decías que eras médico o tal...
> 
> La causa del SIDA es el VIH, es por definición.





Claro, claro, debí de decirlo justo antes de mencionar que los jueves por la tarde ejerzo de flautista de Hamelin...

Una cosa es el síndrome, y otra el virus que (supuestamente) lo causa. Es decir, son cosas distintas, porque hay gente que estando infectada o siendo portadora del virus no desarrolla sin embargo el síndrome.


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (2 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>ES</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplex******>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplex******> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]--> *dirigiendose al pepinox*
> 
> Tú no decías que eras médico o tal...
> 
> ...



Te equivocas por definición, la inmunodeficiencia se adquiere sin vih, sólo
hace falta un abuso importante de drogas por ejemplo,... una hambruna terrible, infecciones ets recurrentes, antibióticos y arvs a manta,transfusiones recurrentes e inciertas, etc,etc, de factores.

Si eres médico eres un matasanos que pinta de azul.
Yo soy un dato, con control.

No se que ganais, el sida se cura tios y existe por supuesto.

El vih ya sabemos...no lo pillan ni por rabo.

Como clonar se clono a dolly y el otro dia a un torito bravo ejpañol,más lo que queda por clonar...


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (2 May 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Claro, claro, debí de decirlo justo antes de mencionar que los jueves por la tarde ejerzo de flautista de Hamelin...
> 
> Una cosa es el síndrome, y otra el virus que (supuestamente) lo causa. Es decir, son cosas distintas, porque hay gente que estando infectada o siendo portadora del virus no desarrolla sin embargo el síndrome.



Tambien hay gente que habiendo sido diagnosticada sida en estado muy avanzado, doce o trece años despues de ardua recuperación escribe en hilos como este.
Me conformo con luchar contra la desinformación acatada.
Hay mucha gente como yo, en la sombra.
Confundidos aun hay muchiiiiiiisimos diagnosticados.

Lo que penseis los matasanos que participeis me lo paso por el forro de los webos siempre que defendais el vih-sida ignorando todo lo demas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> con escala...



Y por arte de un pie de foto, unas partículas sin identificar se convierten en la causa de 30+ enfermedades TODAS previamente conocidas...

Preguntas fundamentales:

1.- A qué estudio pertenecen esas microfotografías? 

2.- Cómo se relacionaron con un pseudo-síndrome tan heterogéneo como el $SIDA?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> La causa del SIDA es el VIH, es por definición.



Bien, la primera enfermedad tautológica de la historia :bla:

Para que una teoría sea científica ha de ser falsable. Si la teoría _"el VIH es la causa del SIDA"_ fuese científica sería concebible algún experimento que fallase en caso de ser falsa. 

Pero lo anterior resulta imposible porque si se demuestra que los mismos cuadros clínicos del SIDA se dan sin la presencia del VIH se les llama por otro nombre y la teoría no se falsa


----------



## Il doctore (3 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Bien, la primera enfermedad tautológica de la historia :bla:
> 
> Para que una teoría sea científica ha de ser falsable. Si la teoría _"el VIH es la causa del SIDA"_ fuese científica sería concebible algún experimento que fallase en caso de ser falsa.
> 
> Pero lo anterior resulta imposible porque si se demuestra que los mismos cuadros clínicos del SIDA se dan sin la presencia del VIH se les llama por otro nombre y la teoría no se falsa



*Putin mira que me caes bien*... Pero en este tema no cedo.

Lo que comente del viaje tambien lo aplico a tí. Estaría encantado de discutir el tema en pesona 

Así es todo más facil.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> *Putin mira que me caes bien*... Pero en este tema no cedo.



La cabezonería no sustituye al análisis, y la teoría VIH=>SIDA no resiste el menor menor escrutinio.

No sé si practicas ciencia como yo hago, o simplemente la medicina. 

En el primer caso te pediría que demostrases el carácter científico de la teoría VIH=>SIDA sugiriendo experimentos que en caso de de fracasar destruyesen la teoría.

En el segundo caso dudo que aportes nada de valor ya que tu único criterio para distiguir ciencia de fraude sería el adoctrinamiento.


----------



## Il doctore (3 May 2011)

Hombre...

Las maquinitas funcionan bastante bien...

Sacamos sangre a algun paciente con su consentimiento o pedimos una muestra anonimizada.

Se centrifuga en etilenglicol para sacar la buffy coat de leucos.

Se pasa por un citometro de flujo FACS con marcadores para leucos T CD3+ T CD4+

Y luego lo vemos en un microscopio de transmisión con un recubrimiento de acetato de uranio como material electrodenso...

Y si quieres ves como se hace esto en persona y así se te sacan eaas ideas tan peligrosas de la cabeza...

A.-


----------



## Il doctore (3 May 2011)

Alguna particula de VIH so que encontraremos... NO?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> Hombre...
> 
> Las maquinitas funcionan bastante bien...
> 
> ...



Varias cosas que no sabes;

1. El método de aislamiento viral no se usa como diagnóstico y tampoco ha sido aprobado para ese propósito por las autpridades sanitarias. Por algo será.


2. Todas las imágenes que supuestamente representan al VIH proceden de *cultivos celulares tratados con estimulantes químicos*, y nunca de la sangre de pacientes de SIDA.

_*Towards error-free HIV diagnosis: guidelines on laboratory practice*. 
Parry JV et al. 
Commun Dis Public Health. 2003 Dec;6(4):334-50.

“Experience has shown that *HIV culture* and ‘standalone’ tests for p24 antigen are of *limited diagnostic value*. They may be *insensitive and/or non-specific*, and they are expensive compared with the standard serological screening tests”_​

3. Dicho método aplicado directamente a la sangre de supuestos infectados por VIH no detecta ninguna partícula incluso cuando la "carga viral" con PCR sea de cientos de millones.

_*An examination of signs of disease progression in survivors of the Sydney Blood Bank Cohort (SBBC).*
Birch MR et al. 
J Clin Virol. 2001 Oct;22(3):263-70.

“To date [2001], attempts at viral isolation from C135 and C49 (dos pacientes seropositivos desde una transfusión de sangre en 1981 y 1984) have all been negative”


*HIV Viral load markers in clinical practice.*
Saag MS et al.
Nat Med. 1996 Jun;2(6):625-9.

“*fewer than 50% *of patients with CD4 counts greater than 200 cells/microliter had positive plasma cultures”_

(el 50% significa que hay máxima entropía en la información y el resultado es totalmente ALEATORIO)​

4. *Todo lo anterior viola del postulado básico de Koch de que un agente infeccioso ha de estar presente en los individuos que padecen la enfermedad*.

Dado que las partículas se presentan solo en el 50% de los pacientes, es muy improbable que tengan nada que ver con la enfermedad y mucho menos que sean el agente causante.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> Alguna particula de VIH so que encontraremos... NO?



Ya ves que no, y que el método no sirve como diagnóstico de nada.

El método que propones no funciona para el VIH y quienes lo han intentado reportan el fracaso, Ejemplo de intentona:

*Biochemical and Structural Analysis of Isolated Mature Cores of Human Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 *

_Preparation of HIV-1 cores was also *attempted *by ultracentrifugation through a detergent cushion (57)._​
pero los supuestos "virus aislados" ni estaban completos (_cores_ - estructura interna, sin cápsula viral) ni eran homogéneos, poniendo en serias dudas su naturaleza viral:

_Analysis of several hundred isolated HIV-1 cores revealed *considerable heterogeneity in size and shape*. Most particles exhibited a cone-shaped morphology, but cylindrical (Fig. 4I) and *aberrantly shaped* (Fig. 4L and M) particles were also observed. *Significant differences* were particularly obvious at the base of the cone..._​
La excusa para justificar el fracaso del aislamiento del VIH es siempre la misma: _ejque son vilus mu frágiles y se rompen _:bla: ...

_*So far this has not been possible for HIV-1* because of the notorious instability of its core structure after removal of the lipid membrane. The *low stability* of the mature core in the absence of the viral membrane is *common to all retroviruses* but appears to be* more pronounced for HIV-1*_​

Puntos mortales para la teoría del VIH=>SIDA:

1. Se reconoce que nunca ha sido posible aislar el VIH ni ningún otro retrovirus _("So far this has not been possible for HIV-1" ... "low stability... common to all retroviruses"_), con lo que nos quedamos sin saber cómo se han caracterizado los componentes de un virus nunca aislado con el fin de fabricar los tests ELISA, WB y los primers de la PCR que se usan para diagnosticar a las personas.

2. Las partículas rotas se identifican como "VIH" en base a un inmunoensayo que se basa en anticuerpos de una *caracterización anterior*, y que como vemos en (1) nunca se ha hecho correctamente (nunca se ha aislado el VIH). Volvemos al razonamiento circular que es la base de del negocio VIH/SIDA.


Las partículas siguen sin identificar. Cito otroe estudio que demuestra la confusión existente sobre la identidad de las partículas de las microfotografías que se venden como VIH:

*The ultrastructural and immunohistochemical demonstration of viral particles in lymph nodes from human immunodeficiency virus-related and non-human immunodeficiency virus-related lymphadenopathy syndromes [Hum Pathol.* 1988] - PubMed result

_“Lymph nodes from the PGL group were characteristically enlarged…In 11 of these 18 lymph nodes, *occasional particles were identified* that measured approximately 100 nm in diameter with well-delineated outer limiting membranes surrounding central to *eccentric predominantly round electron-dense cores* [i.e. the size, shape and structure of HIV]…[however] in 7 of 18…no cored particles were identified despite an intensive search. In two of the 20 PGL lymph nodes neither type of particle [with or without cores] were found…[we also studied] non-HIV related reactive lymph nodes. Of major significance was the finding of *viral-like particles, morphologically indistinguishable* from those observed in PGL…cored particles were seen in 8 of the 15 lymph nodes…The results of this study compel us to conclude that, while the particles observed in PGL lymph nodes are indeed HIV [because 19/20 had anti-p24 staining, while none of the non-HIV lymph nodes did], *morphologically similar particles can be seen in other reactive conditions, and the presence of such particles do not, by themselves, indicated infection by HIV*.”_​

Partículas *indistinguibles* del VIH, que tienen un núcleo (core) como el del VIH, que tienen la misma forma y tamaño que el VIH, pero "no son VIH" (porque no reaccionan al inmunoensayo del p24 aegún el autor)

Qué son en realidad esas partículas y qué proteinas y DNA se están metiendo en esas pruebas del VIH?


----------



## el flagelador de regres (3 May 2011)

Putin, el artículo de marras de las fotos de los virones es:

Tang S. et al. 2007. _A second-site suppressor significantly improves the defective phenotype imposed by mutation of an aromatic residue in the N-terminal domain of the HIV-1 capsid protein_ Virology 359, 105-115.



> *Abstract*
> The HIV-1 capsid (CA) protein plays an important role in virus assembly and infectivity. Previously, we showed that Ala substitutions in the Nterminal residues Trp23 and Phe40 cause a severely defective phenotype. In searching for mutations at these positions that result in a non-lethal phenotype, we identified one candidate, W23F. Mutant virions contained aberrant cores, but unlike W23A, also displayed some infectivity in a single-round replication assay and delayed replication kinetics in MT-4 cells. Following long-term passage in MT-4 cells, two second-site mutations were isolated. In particular, the W23F/V26I mutation partially restored the wild-type phenotype, including production of particles with conical cores and wild-type replication kinetics in MT-4 cells. A structural model is proposed to explain the suppressor phenotype. These findings
> describe a novel occurrence, namely suppression of a mutation in a hydrophobic residue that is critical for maintaining the structural integrity of CA and proper core assembly.



Si a alguien le interesa el artículo y no puede encontrarlo por internet que me mande un pm.

Aún no he tenido tiempo para leerlo, pero la semana que viene tengo vacaciones y podré cojerlo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Putin, el artículo de marras de las fotos de los virones es:
> 
> Tang S. et al. 2007. _A second-site suppressor significantly improves the defective phenotype imposed by mutation of an aromatic residue in the N-terminal domain of the HIV-1 capsid protein_ Virology 359, 105-115.




El artículo deja claro que el material del que se extraen dichas partículas *no procede de personas "infectadas" con el VIH*. Jamás se han concentrado partículas en la sangre de ningún enfermo, ni siquiera en los que tienen alta "carga viral" con PCR.

Es está utilizando un *cultivo antiquísimo* sometido a *estimulantes químicos* e infección artificial. 

La única razón para llamar "retrovirus" a estas partículas es la presencia de RT, razón absolutamente insuficiente ya que la RT no es exclusiva de los retrovirus y se da en todas las células humanas y eucariontes en general.


_*Materials and methods*

Cell culture, transfection, and infection

HeLa cells were maintained as previously described (Tang et
al., 2001) and were transfected by using the Trans IT
transfection reagent (Mirus, Madison, WI), according to the
manufacturer's instructions. *T-cell lines* (H9, MT-4, Jurkat,
CEM (12D7), and CEM174) were maintained as described
(Murakami and Freed, 2000) and were transfected by using the
DEAE-dextran procedure detailed by Freed and Martin (1994).
For infection of T-cell lines, *virus was obtained from the culture
fluids of HeLa or MT-4 cells transfected with pNL4-3* (Adachi
et al., 1986) or with variants having mutations in the CA coding
region. RT activity was detected by exogenous RT assay (Freed
et al., 1995)._​


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> La existencia del SIDA es innegable: la gente a muerto por ese síndrome.



No hay síndrome SIDA. Un síndrome son síntomas que aparecen juntos y con el SIDA no es el caso. Pueden llamarle SIDA una neumonía, a un sarcoma de Karposi, a un cáncer de cuello de útero o a cualquier enfermedad que les salga de la huevera a los que cambian constantemente la definición. 

De momento son 30 enfermedades inconexas previamente conocidas de causas diversas y conocidas. No se dan simultáneamente ni tienen una causa común, por tanto no son un síndrome.

La única goma que sujeta este peculiar "síndrome" con pinzas es una prueba de anticuerpos "VIH", pero como esas enfermedades se dan con mayor frecuencia en ausencia de dichos anticuerpos, la prueba del VIH no tiene ninguna relación con ellas ni valor diagnóstico alguno. La prueba es un fraude y por tanto el "síndrome" también porque se basa únicamente en ella.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 May 2011)

Il doctore dijo:


> Ya cansáis



Si quiere hacer usted Ciencia, tiene usted que cumplir unos requisitos muy rigurosos.

¿Se _cansa_ usted con esos requisitos?. Pues dedíquese a hacer otra cosa.



Il doctore dijo:


> La causa del SIDA es el VIH, es por definición.



Me acaba usted de re-re-re-re Confirmar que el "VIH/SIDA" es una RELIGIÓN.

Mire: En el colegio religioso me enseñaron al* Argumento Ontológico de San Anselmo* para la existencia de Dios.

El bueno de San Anselmo decía que Dios existe, ya que como existe la palabra "Dios" que incluye todas las perfecciones, también ha de incluir la perfección de tener existencia.

Nominalismo puro: Como hay una palabra, tendrá que existir lo que la palabra expresa.

Lo mismo para usted: _*Argumento Ontológico del SIDA*_: El VIH es la causa del SIDA porque así lo _definen_ las Sagradas Encíclicas emitidas por el CDC.

¡Amén!



Il doctore dijo:


> Si queréis negar aportad vosotros los datos y estudios científicos con controles de calidad y tal...



1) Quien niega no tiene que aportar ni probar nada. Sólo quien afirma. No se pueden "probar" negativos. Esto es Epistemología 101.

2) NO SABE USTED que es un _control experimental_. No tiene nada que ver con un "control de calidad". 

Un Control es un grupo experimental SIN la variable que está siendo estudiada.

Le ilustran Epi y Blas sobre los peligros de hacer estudios sin controles:

_Barrio Sésamo_. Episodio de abril de 1984:

Epi Gallo cree haber hecho un gran descubrimiento científico. Blas Duesberg tiene que explicarle que no ha descubierto nada en realidad, porque SE HA OLVIDADO DE INCLUÍR UN GRUPO CONTROL EN SU ESTUDIO:



> _¡Blas Duesberg!. ¡Blas Duesberg!.
> 
> ¿Qué quieres Epi Gallo?
> 
> ...



Igualmente, quienes presenten "fotos de VIH", han de explicar que en sangre de "VIH Negativos" TRATADA DE IGUAL FORMA que la de los "VIH Positivos" han buscado el "VIH" con el mismo esfuerzo y diligencia Y NO LO HAN ENCONTRADO.

Si no lo han hecho así, HAN COMETIDO EL ERROR DE EPI GALLO, y se han creído que un fenómeno normal es una "anomalía" y un "descubrimiento".

En la (pseudo)"Ciencia del VIH/SIDA" NO HAY CONTROLES, como ya lo denunció el Premio Nobel Kary Mullis:







> If you think a virus is the cause of AIDS, do a *control* without it. To do a *control* is the first thing you teach undergraduates. *But it hasn’t been done*. The epidemiology of AIDS is a pile of anecdotal stories selected to the virus-AIDS hypothesis. People don’t bother to check the details of popular dogma or consensus views.



Y bien, *dígame por favor*, sea usted tan amable de iluminar con sus conocimientos mi profunda ignorancia de _"negacionista del SIDA"_: Quienes obtuvieron las _"fotografías de VIH"_ que usted ha traído a este hilo, *¿hicieron un control con tejidos provenientes de personas "VIH Negativas"?*.

¿O acaso cometieron el error de _Epi Gallo_ y no hicieron un control negativo con tejidos provenientes de "VIH Negativos"?







(_Epi Gallo_ no quiere que veas que hace estudios sin Control).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 May 2011)

Continúo añadiendo en post anteriores más disparates Oficialistas, haciendo honor al título del hilo.

Añadido punto 9:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sobre-el-sida-es-un-fraude-2.html#post4226330

Lean y sorpréndase:

De acuerdo a un artículo oficialista:

** La mitad de los test "positivos" CONFIRMADOS (ELISA+ Western Blot) en poblaciones de bajo riesgos son FALSOS POSITIVOS.

* Los pacientes NO son informados de este hecho. Antes bien los "consejeros" que les comunican sus "positivad" MIENTEN COMO BELLACOS al respecto. *


----------



## y que hago??? (3 May 2011)

Sólo escribo para decir que:

A mi ya me han convencido.

voy por perejil y a lavarme mucho.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

Si te mueres nos das una alegría y se limpia el genoma humano del gen retarded.

Así que puedes seguir siendo una guarra como hasta ahora. El perejil te lo puedes dejar adornándote las orejas.


----------



## pepinox (3 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si te mueres nos das una alegría y se limpia el genoma humano del gen retarded.
> 
> Así que puedes seguir siendo una guarra como hasta ahora. El perejil te lo puedes dejar adornándote las orejas.



¿Haciendo hamijos? :XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Haciendo hamijos? :XX:



Su cadáver puede salvar a una persona que merezca la pena.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 May 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> De acuerdo a un artículo oficialista:
> 
> ** La mitad de los test "positivos" CONFIRMADOS (ELISA+ Western Blot) en poblaciones de bajo riesgos son FALSOS POSITIVOS.*



*

Podrías enlazarnos el artículo?

Es cierto y es así como se calcula el "valor predictivo positivo"

Pruebas diagnsticas: sensibilidad, especificidad, valor predictivo...



PutinReReloaded dijo:



Lo que determina la exactitud de una prueba es el "Predictive Positive Value" que depende de tres parámetros:

- Sensibilidad
- Especificidad
- Prevalencia de la infección en la población.

Jata la prueba mas sensible falla estrepitosamente si se usa para buscar enfermedades raras. 

Ejemplo: pongamos una prueba 99% sensible y 99% específica en una población donde la prevalencia de la infección es del 0,2%.

La exactitud del diagnóstico se mide así:

- Sensibilidad: A/(A+C)= 0,99
- Especificidad: D/(B+D)= 0,99
- Prevalencia: (A+C)/(B+D)= 0,002

donde A+B+C+D= 1

Positive Predictive Value PPV= A/(A+B) )= 16,5%, es decir, esta prueba da un 83,5% de FALSOS POSITIVOS.

Si combinas con una segunda prueba te da 0,835^2 = 69% de FALSOS POSITIVOS .

Las pruebas del VIH están administradas por IGNORANTES que no saben ni papa de EPIDEMIOLOGÍA y solo sirven para dar FALSOS POSITIVOS en la mayoría de los casos en poblaciones de baja prevalencia (Occidente).

Son una puta máquina de distribuir diagnósticos FALSOS con el fin de vender medicinas para sanos, medicinas de efectos desastrosos que convierten a gente sana en ENFERMOS CRÓNICOS:

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Podrías enlazarnos el artículo?



Lo he pegado en un post de la segunda página, por aquello de poner en las dos primeras páginas del hilo todos mis "puntos".

Lo Re-Pego aquí con esta autocita:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> NUEVE: 50% de falsos positivos
> 
> _AIDS counseling for low risk individuals._​
> Lean ese estudio antes de nada, por favor. No es ninguna "magufada". Es un estudio OFICIALISTA del Max Plack Institute indexado también en PubMed:
> ...


----------



## Barquero (6 May 2011)

Interesante hilo. ¿Cómo se explica, entonces, que, con los nuevos antivirales, los infectados ya no se mueren como hace 20 años? Si un fármaco antiviral funciona, es que aunque sea imposible detectar el virus de una manera fiable, haberlo haylo.

Yo creo que el virus del SIDA lo crearon las mismas multinacionales farmaceuticas que se forran ahora con los medicamentos para matarlo.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo he pegado en un post de la segunda página, por aquello de poner en las dos primeras páginas del hilo todos mis "puntos".
> 
> Lo Re-Pego aquí con esta autocita:



Lo efectividad de la prueba es del 99,5 por ciento para detectar la presencia del VIH, si te sale positivo (a lo mejor una de cada ciento cincuenta pruebas, es decir un 0,5% ) existe un 50% de posibilidades de que sea un falso positivo entre la población de bajo riesgo. Entre la población de alto riesgo el porcentaje es menor de que sea un falso positivo. Por eso entre toda la gente que da positivo en el test de Elisa se hace una segunda prueba por Western blod.

_*Las pruebas de anticuerpos del VIH estándar (ELISA por sus siglas en inglés) tienen un 99,5% de exactitud como mínimo* cuando se trata de detectar la presencia de anticuerpos del VIH. Sin embargo, el alto nivel de sensitividad significa que su especificidad (capacidad para distinguir anticuerpos de VIH de otros anticuerpos) es levemente baja. *Cuando la persona está fuera del período de ventana, es más probable que reciban un resultado positivo falso que uno negativo falso*._
¿Qué tan exactas son las pruebas de VIH? « SIDA-AIDS Tu portal de Información

Vamos que si te sale negativo puedes estar tranquilo, y si te sale positivo pues existen bastantes posibilidades de que sea un falso positivo sobre todo si no eres un grupo de riesgo, por eso debes de hacerte una segunda prueba.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 May 2011)

Barquero dijo:


> Interesante hilo. ¿Cómo se explica, entonces, que, con los nuevos antivirales, los infectados ya no se mueren como hace 20 años?



El cambio principal ha sido la *disminución de la dosis de AZT *desde 2.400 mg/dia a 600 mg.

La dosis de 2.400 mg (hasta el año 1996) te mataba en cinco años (período de incubación lo llamaban ), desde 1997 la dosis de 600 mg te convierte en enfermo "crónico" y cliente de por vida.

El forero piru nos ha traido los datos:



piru dijo:


> La FDA autorizó el AZT en enero 1.987. Las dosis eran tremendas 2.400 mg/dia.
> 
> En 1.996 en Vancouver se aprueban las nuevas terapias (TARGA) que reducen el AZT por debajo de 600 mg/dia
> 
> Gráfico de mortalidad del SIDA del Instituto Carlos III:



La relación mortalidad/AZT parece evidente...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> si te sale positivo pues existen bastantes posibilidades de que sea un falso positivo sobre todo si no eres un grupo de riesgo, por eso debes de hacerte una segunda prueba.



La segunda prueba es tan mala como la primera. Por qué te ibas a fiar de 1, 2, 3 o N repeticiones si la especificidad no cambia?

Si el patrón oro del aislamiento viral no es posible diagnosticar infección de VIH. Los anticuerpos son promiscuos, para el que no lo entienda esto significa que hay infinida de anticuerpos que reaccionan con los antígenos del supuesto VIH con falso positivo como consecuencia.

Por último las pruebas de anticuerpos se han ajustado a los datos para separar enfermos de SIDa de los no enfermos, pero nunca para distinguir enfermos de SIDA de pacientes de otras dolencias, de ahi que no sirvan para lo que se venden.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya ves que no, y que el método no sirve como diagnóstico de nada.
> 
> *El método que propones no funciona para el VIH y quienes lo han intentado reportan el fracaso, Ejemplo de intentona:*
> 
> ...




Lo que te están diciendo es que han descubierto un nuevo método mejor para aislar el virus del VIH.

_Mature human immunodeficiency virus type 1 (HIV-1) particles contain a cone-shaped core structure consisting of the internal ribonucleoprotein complex encased in a proteinaceous shell derived from the viral capsid protein. Because of their very low stability after membrane removal, HIV-1 cores have not been purified in quantities sufficient for structural and biochemical analysis. Based on our in vitro assembly experiments, we have developed a novel method for isolation of intact mature HIV-1 cores. Concentrated virus suspensions were briefly treated with nonionic detergent and immediately centrifuged in a microcentrifuge for short periods of time. The resuspended pellet was subsequently analyzed by negative-stain and thin-section electron microscopy and by immunoelectron microscopy. Abundant cone-shaped cores as well as tubular and aberrant structures were observed. Stereo images showed that core structures preserved their three-dimensional architecture and exhibited a regular substructure. Detailed analysis of 155 cores revealed an average length of ca. 103 nm, an average diameter at the base of ca. 52 nm, and an average angle of 21.3°. There was significant variability in all parameters, indicating that HIV cores are not homogeneous. Immunoblot analysis of core preparations allowed semiquantitative estimation of the relative amounts of viral and cellular proteins inside the HIV-1 core, yielding a model for the topology of various proteins inside the virion._
http://jvi.asm.org/***/content/full/74/3/1168

_Maduro virus de la inmunodeficiencia humana tipo 1 (VIH-1) las partículas contienen una estructura central en forma de cono que consiste en el complejo de ribonucleoproteína interna encerrado en una cáscara proteicos derivados de la proteína de la cápside viral. *Debido a su estabilidad muy bajo después de la extirpación de la membrana, el VIH-1 las pruebas no han sido purificados en cantidades suficientes para el análisis estructural y bioquímica. En base a los experimentos en el montaje in vitro, se ha desarrollado un nuevo método para el aislamiento de maduros intactos VIH-1 núcleos*. suspensiones concentradas de virus fueron tratados brevemente con detergente no iónico y de inmediato se centrifugó en una microcentrífuga durante cortos períodos de tiempo. El precipitado resuspendido fue posteriormente analizada mediante microscopía electrónica de tinción negativa y en las malas sección y por inmunomicroscopía. núcleos abundantes en forma de cono, así como estructuras tubulares y aberrantes se observaron. imágenes estéreo mostraron que las estructuras básicas preservado su arquitectura tridimensional y exhibió una subestructura regular. El análisis detallado de 155 núcleos reveló una longitud media de ca. 103 nm, un diámetro medio en la base de ca. 52 nm, y un ángulo promedio de 21,3 °. Se observó una variabilidad significativa en todos los parámetros, lo que indica que los núcleos del VIH no son homogéneos. El análisis por inmunotransferencia de los preparativos básicos permitió estimar semicuantitativa de las cantidades relativas de las proteínas virales y celulares en el interior del núcleo del VIH-1, dando un modelo para la topología de varias proteínas en el interior del virión.
_

_Most of our current understanding of the molecular organization of HIV-1 is derived from immuno-EM studies of complete virions (8, 14, 18, 34, 54), from biochemical fractionation of subviral components (4, 26, 33), and by analogy with other members of the family (reviewed in reference 52). Because of the inherent instability of the HIV-1 core, detailed characterization of its morphology and molecular architecture has not been performed. Here, we report a new procedure for the rapid isolation of intact HIV-1 cores and the structural characterization of these core particles by negative-stain and thin-section EM as well as biochemical analysis of their protein composition.
http://jvi.asm.org/***/content/full/74/3/1168


La mayor parte de nuestra comprensión actual de la organización molecular del VIH-1 se deriva de los estudios de inmuno-EM de viriones completos (8, 14, 18, 34, 54), del fraccionamiento bioquímico de los componentes subvirales (4, 26, 33), y por analogía con otros miembros de la familia (revisado en la referencia 52). Debido a la inestabilidad inherente del VIH-1 núcleo, la caracterización detallada de su morfología y la arquitectura molecular no se ha realizado. *A continuación, se presenta un nuevo procedimiento para el aislamiento rápido de VIH-1 intacto núcleos y la caracterización estructural de estas partículas fundamentales por EM de tinción negativa y en las malas sección, así como el análisis bioquímico de su composición proteica.*
_

El artículo que has publicado habla sobre UN NUEVO MÉTODO QUE PERMITE EL AISLAMIENTO RÁPIDO DEL VIH-1.

Te repito Putinrereloaded, lo que tú mismo has puesto es UN NUEVO MÉTODO QUE PERMITE EL AISLAMIENTO RÁPIDO DEL VIH-1.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La segunda prueba es tan mala como la primera. Por qué te ibas a fiar de 1, 2, 3 o N repeticiones si la especificidad no cambia?
> 
> Si el patrón oro del aislamiento viral no es posible diagnosticar infección de VIH. Los anticuerpos son promiscuos, para el que no lo entienda esto significa que hay infinida de anticuerpos que reaccionan con los antígenos del supuesto VIH con falso positivo como consecuencia.
> 
> Por último las pruebas de anticuerpos se han ajustado a los datos para separar enfermos de SIDa de los no enfermos, pero nunca para distinguir enfermos de SIDA de pacientes de otras dolencias, de ahi que no sirvan para lo que se venden.



Por que la segunda prueba el Wester blod es distinta al test de Elisa y esta no detecta anticuerpos. No son dos test de Elisa, es un test de Elisa y si das positivo te hacen un Western blod que es distinto del test de Elisa.

Supongo que me responderás como buen troll, pero yo a diferencia de ti tengo que hacer cosas y no puede tirarme toda la tarde metiendote OWNEDs, un saludo p... payaso.






*Putinrereloaded*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> Por que la segunda prueba el Wester blod es distinta al test de Elisa y esta no detecta anticuerpos. No son dos test de Elisa, es un test de Elisa y si das positivo te hacen un Western blod que es distinto del test de Elisa.





brubruboom dijo:


> ...si te sale positivo pues existen bastantes posibilidades de que sea un falso positivo sobre todo si no eres un grupo de riesgo, por eso debes de hacerte una segunda prueba.



Perdona, pero en grupos de "bajo riesgo" el 50% de los positivos a ELISA *y a Western Blot*:8: son FALSOS positivos.

Antes de que te precipites a contestarme te _imploro_ (ya lo he posteado TRES veces en este hilo) que leas y entiendas este post anterior. Mira por favor _quiénes_ lo dicen y _qué_ dicen.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sobre-el-sida-es-un-fraude-2.html#post4226330

Lo que te han enseñado es erróneo, lo mismo que lo que me enseñaron a mí.

La versión "exotérica" del SIDA (para público y médicos) es MUY diferente a la versión "esotérica" (la de las revistas de investigación y documentación de laboratorios farmaceúticos). 

Este hilo trata precisamente de como la versión esotérica se da de tortas con la exotérica.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Perdona, pero en grupos de "bajo riesgo" el 50% de los positivos a ELISA *y a Western Blot*:8: son FALSOS positivos.
> 
> Antes de que te precipites a contestarme te _imploro_ (ya lo he posteado TRES veces en este hilo) que leas y entiendas este post anterior. Mira por favor _quiénes_ lo dicen y _qué_ dicen.
> 
> ...



El estudio ese habla sólo de los falsos positivos del test de Elisa que es una prueba que tiene una fiabilidad del 99,5%. Puedes tener mala suerte y tocarte ese 0,5% entonces el médico te dirá "ha salido positivo tienes que hacerte una segunda prueba" y en vez de decirte estás infectado, te tiene que decir existe bastantes posibilidades de que sea un falso posiutivo (un 50% por ciento de posibilidades, si no eres un individuo con prácticas de riesgo), de eso habla el artículo (de la forma que hay que tratar al paciente que da positivo, NO ES UN ESTUDIO SOBRE LA FIABILIDAD DEL TEST DE ELISA). *Pero vamos que si no estás infectado, como mínimo el 99,5% de los test de Elisa que te hagas te darán negativo*. El artículo no habla del Western Blod, y si habla (que creo que no) no me importa que tengo que hacer cosas, ala iros a mamarla.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> El estudio ese habla sólo de los falsos positivos del test de Elisa
> 
> El artículo no habla del Western Blod




¿Que no habla, me dices?.

¿Te has molestado en abrirlo?. Mira:


_“even if the results of both AIDS tests, the ELISA and *WB (Western blot*), are positive, the *chances are only 50–50 that the individual is infected*” (Stine, 1996, pp. 333, 338)_​


¿Por qué me dices algo que se demuestra incorrecto con sólo hacer un click?.

¿Por qué nos mandas "a mamarla"?. ¿Qué dogma intocable de tu vida hemos tocado mostrando incoherencias sobre el "VIH/SIDA"?.

¿Por qué el "VIH/SIDA" es un asunto _Religioso_ para tanta gente?.

¿Por qué es tan difícil reconocer que uno ha sido vilmente engañado en este asunto?. ¿Acaso no es más fácil reconocer que hemos sido engañados que insistir en seguir siéndolo por no reconocer que hemos sido demasiado crédulos?.

¿Por qué el ser humano en general es tan irracional?.

¿Por qué?. ¿Por qué?. ¿Por qué?. 

_Nos pasamos toda la vida preguntando por qué, hasta que una palada de tierra nos tapa finalmente la boca. pero, ¿es eso una respuesta?._​


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Que no habla, me dices?.
> 
> ¿Te has molestado en abrirlo?. Mira:
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7LYmRgDd4A

UN NUEVO MÉTODO QUE PERMITE EL AISLAMIENTO RÁPIDO DEL VIH-1, POR CORTESÍA DE PUTINRERELOADED :XX:

http://jvi.asm.org/***/content/full/74/3/1168


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> Por que la segunda prueba el Wester blod es distinta al test de Elisa y esta no detecta anticuerpos. No son dos test de Elisa, es un test de Elisa y si das positivo te hacen un Western blod que es distinto del test de Elisa.
> 
> Supongo que me responderás como buen troll, pero yo a diferencia de ti tengo que hacer cosas y no puede tirarme toda la tarde metiendote OWNEDs, un saludo p... payaso.
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué owned? No eres más que el enésimo inepto cansino al que hay que repetirle todos los argumentos ya expuestos mil veces en el foro. Acabarás como todos los demás, abrumado por las pruebas y sin reconocer tu derrota aplastante, enrocado en ti mismo y convertido en nuevo troll del foro.

En serio, yo no sé cómo teneis paciencia para ésto...


----------



## fudoken (6 May 2011)

Cada vez que pagáis 3 euros o más, pa comprar condones, estais haciendo un negocio a las farmaceuticas cojonudo. 

el SIDA es el bin laden biologico. Siempre lo ha sido.

En el momento que la gente deje de comprar gromas, sacaran al mercado el SIDA 2.0


PD:Brubruboom es ALGUIEN en la calle, fuera de internet. Se folla a Megan Fox SIN GOMA. Puto mileurista jajajaja. 


Vaya ideologia más nazi, acusar a la gente de no ser nadie. ¿que será eso de SER ALGUIEN? Ser millonario? Otra victima del capitalismo, pobre hombre.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Pero qué owned? No eres más que el enésimo inepto cansino al que hay que repetirle todos los argumentos ya expuestos mil veces en el foro. Acabarás como todos los demás, abrumado por las pruebas y sin reconocer tu derrota aplastante, enrocado en ti mismo y convertido en nuevo troll del foro.
> 
> En serio, yo no sé cómo teneis paciencia para ésto...



A un juez se lo tendrías que explicar.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

fudoken dijo:


> Cada vez que pagáis 3 euros o más, pa comprar condones, estais haciendo un negocio a las farmaceuticas cojonudo.
> 
> el SIDA es el bin laden biologico. Siempre lo ha sido.
> 
> ...



Aparte del SIDA los condones protegen contra la sífilis, gonorrea, clamidia, hepatitis B, hepatitis C, tricomonas, microplasma, ureoplasma, embarazos no deseados, herpes genital, verrugas genitales...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> Por que la segunda prueba el Wester blod es distinta al test de Elisa y esta no detecta anticuerpos.



Se dice Western Blot y el del VIH contoene 10 proteinas (antígenos) que se consideran detectadas cuendo reaccionan con *anticuerpos *del paciente.

No hay detección viral alguna.

Va siendo hora de que dejes este tema que te queda tan grande.

Western blot - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El Western blot, o inmunoblot, es una técnica analítica usada para detectar proteínas específicas en una muestra determinada (una mezcla compleja de proteínas, como un extracto tisular). Mediante una electroforesis en gel se separan las proteínas atendiendo al criterio que se desee: peso molecular, estructura, hidrofobicidad... Hay casi tantas posibilidades como tipos de electroforesis existen. Luego son transferidas a una membrana adsorbente (típicamente de nitrocelulosa o de PVDF) para poder buscar la proteína de interés con anticuerpos específicos contra ella.1 2* Finalmente, se detecta la unión antígeno-anticuerpo por actividad enzimática, fluorescencia... *De esta forma se puede estudiar la presencia de la proteína en el extracto y analizar su cantidad relativa respecto a otras proteínas.​


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> A un juez se lo tendrías que explicar.




Adelante, denunciame fantasma, no eres más que el troll repetitivo de siempre oculto tras un nuevo nick, carne de ignore.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> Aparte del SIDA los condones protegen contra la sífilis, gonorrea, clamidia, hepatitis B, hepatitis C, tricomonas, microplasma, ureoplasma, embarazos no deseados, herpes genital, verrugas genitales...



No hay protección contra el SIDA porque no es de contagio sexual. Jamás se ha observado la transmisión sexual del VIH o del SIDA.

El mejor estudio jamás realizado sobre transmisión del VIH entre *parejas con un solo miembro seropositivo*, *no pudo documentar NI UN SOLO CASO de transmisión sexual*, a pesar de que por lo menos el 25% de las parejas nunca usaban preservativo:

# PDF: *Padian NS et al. Heterosexual Transmission of Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV) in Northern California: Results from a Ten-Year Study. Am J Epidemiol. 1997 Aug; 146(4): 350–7.*

_ “We followed 175 HIV-discordant couples over time, for a total of approximately 282 couple-years of follow-up...The longest duration of follow-up was 12 visits (6 years).* We observed no seroconversions after entry into the study*...only 75% reported consistent condom use in the 6 months prior to their final follow-up visit. Forty-seven couples who remained in follow-up for 3 months to 6 years used condoms intermittently, and *no seroconversions occurred among exposed partners*.”_​
El "VIH" (sea lo que sea) NO SE TRANSMITE SEXUALMENTE. Estás transmitiendo consignas falsas jamás demostradas, probablemente sin saberlo.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No hay protección contra el SIDA porque no es de contagio sexual. *Jamás se ha observado la transmisión sexual del VIH o del SIDA.*
> 
> El mejor estudio jamás realizado sobre transmisión del VIH entre *parejas con un solo miembro seropositivo*, *no pudo documentar NI UN SOLO CASO de transmisión sexual*, a pesar de que por lo menos el 25% de las parejas nunca usaban preservativo:
> 
> ...



Riesgo estimado de adquisición del VIH
según el tipo de exposición11
Tipo de exposición	Número estimado de infecciones por cada 10.000 exposiciones a una fuente infectada
Transfusión de sangre	9,00012
Parto	2,50013
Inyección de droga-	6714
Coito anal receptivo*	5015 16
Aguja de laboratorio percutánea	3017
Coito vaginal receptivo*	1015 16 18
Coito anal insertivo*	6.515 16
Coito vaginal insertivo*	515 16
Felación receptiva*	116
Felación insertiva*	0.516
* sin uso de preservativo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virus_de_la_inmunodeficiencia_humana

Por cierto no se por qué abrís un nuevo hilo existiendo este: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...832-el-vih-como-no-lo-has-visto-nunca-48.html será que os metieron muchos OWNEDs en el otro hilo y queréis empezar de nuevo.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (6 May 2011)

> A un juez se lo tendrías que explicar.



Con la judicatura topamos (parece ser)... ¿eso que pretende ser, un argumento de autoridad? Estás cruzando palabras con tipos acostumbrados a cargarse en el aurgumento de autoridad por que es su trabajo diario... yo, en mi trabajo, no puedo confiarme al argumento de autoridad, por que podría traducirse en un perjuicio económico para mi empresa y nuestros clientes enorme (hablamos de muchos millones de euros, sobre todo de los clientes). Si algo no lo veo claro, tengo que comprobarlo directamente (en mi campo es posible hacerlo, soy matemático)... y en la medida de mis conocimientos y posibilidades, aplico lo mismo para todo.

Al estudio del SIDA parece faltarle un componente de investigación básica, que por dificultoso que sea el hacerlo (aislamiento, caracterización y demostración de la patogenicidad de un retrovirus y su relación directa el SIDA) es imprescindible; lo que me estoy encontrando es que los investigadores han pasado de esa base, no se sabe muy bien porque... y no es de recibo.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

El estudio ese que ha puesto Putinrereloaded se realizó sobre 282 parejas en el que el 75% usaba preservativo, y el propio estudio reconoce en sus conclusiones que es una muestra demasiado baja para poder sacar ninguna conclusión.

A ver si algún día publicas un estudio completo y no te dedicas a coger trozos sueltos de otros estudios que nada tienen que ver con lo que tú quieres decir. Vamos que no te dediques a cotar y pegar trozos de aquí y de allá para montarte tu propia teoría. Todos los estudios dicen que la causa del SIDA es el virus del VIH.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2011)

Barquero dijo:


> Interesante hilo. ¿Cómo se explica, entonces, que, con los nuevos antivirales, los infectados ya no se mueren como hace 20 años? Si un fármaco antiviral funciona, es que aunque sea imposible detectar el virus de una manera fiable, haberlo haylo



*1)* La definición de SIDA cada vez es más _inclusiva_. Por ejemplo desde 1993 puedes "tener SIDA" aunque estes sano, pero con recuentos linfocitarios <*200* por mm3 (más tarde subido a *350*, actualmente ya se aconseja el "tratamiento" por debajo de *500* linfocitos/mm3, que hace 20 años se consideraba "supersalud" para una persona con "VIH").







Al incluir (por definición) cada vez más gente sana entre los "sidosos", lógicamente los "sidosos" como grupo tienen mayor esperanza de vida.

*2)* El "SIDA" de los años 80 era mucho más letal que el actual. Ver este post donde explico como va "alargándose el período de incubación del VIH" (que a mi juicio es simplemente que cambiaron los hábitos de consumo de dorgas duras).

*3)* En 1987 empezaron atizando 1500mg de AZT diarios a los sidosos. Esa dosis de ese compuesto es INCOMPATIBLE CON LA VIDA en muy poco tiempo.







AZT label images

Ahora el AZT se da a dosis menores, y los nuevos compuestos son menos tóxicos. Por eso viven más.

*Te lo caricaturizo:*

_Los médicos en 1987 empiezan a "tratar" el resfriado común pegando un tiro de rifle de cazar elefantes (AZT) al paciente.

La mortalidad del resfriado común es altísima, casi un 100%. ¡Los pacientes no "toleran bien" balazo de cazar elefantes!. ¡Pero es lo único que tenemos para tratarles!. ¡Una horrible pandemia!.

En el 2011 ya no te pegan un tiro de rifle de caza. Ahora te pegan un tiro con carabina del 22LR (los "cocktails" de ahora).

La mortalidad ahora es muy inferior. Los pacientes "toleran mucho mejor" un balazo del 22LR. 

¡Lo cual "prueba" que un tiro de carabina del 22LR es un excelente tratamiento contra el resfriado común!._​


----------



## fudoken (6 May 2011)

La proxima vez que una puta quiera cobraros más por hacerlo sin goma, metedle una demanda en el juzgado.

Os está cobrando por un fraude.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 May 2011)

brubruboom dijo:


> El estudio ese que ha puesto Putinrereloaded se realizó sobre 282 parejas en el que el 75% usaba preservativo, y el propio estudio reconoce en sus conclusiones que es una muestra demasiado baja para poder sacar ninguna conclusión.



*Si el estudio mas amplio jamás realizado sobre la supuesta transmisión sexual del SIDA no ha podido demostrarla.... entonces DONDE SE DEMUESTRA?*

Somos todo ojos... *esperamos que pongas la fuente científica que demuestre la transmisión del VIH por via sexual*... o también pasará a la lista de creencias preconcebidas no demostradas como aquella de que el VIH mata a los linfocitos.

Los muestreos bajos son un problema que plaga todos los estudios del SIDA. Ahora te enteras? 

Abre cualquier prospecto de un HIV Weatern Blot y verás que ninguno se ha "verificado" en mas de 200 muestras  ... sin embargo tu aceptas la especificidad como buena. *Envenenas a sanos* en base a un diagnóstico chapucero :bla:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2011)

fudoken dijo:


> La proxima vez que una puta quiera cobraros más por hacerlo sin goma, metedle una demanda en el juzgado.
> 
> Os está cobrando por un fraude.



1) Es una pésima idea usar servicios de prostitución.

2) Si a pesar de todo se usan, hay muchas, muchas, muchas infecciones muy graves y de verdad (no fantasmagorías _VIH/SIDA_) que sólo te las previene un preservativo y evitar todo intercambio de fluidos.


----------



## brubruboom (6 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *Si el estudio mas amplio jamás realizado sobre la supuesta transmisión sexual del SIDA no ha podido demostrarla.... entonces DONDE SE DEMUESTRA?*
> 
> Somos todo ojos... *esperamos que pongas la fuente científica que demuestre la transmisión del VIH por via sexual*... o también pasará a la lista de creencias preconcebidas no demostradas como aquella de que el VIH mata a los linfocitos.
> 
> ...



Te lo vuelvo a repetir *Número estimado de infecciones por cada 10.000 exposiciones a una fuente infectada*
Virus de la inmunodeficiencia humana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_*De acuerdo con los CDC de Estados Unidos*, no se han encontrado casos en que abrazos, besos secos o saludos con las manos hayan sido causantes de infección.19 El virus ha sido aislado en la saliva, las lágrimas y la orina, el semen, el líquido preseminal, los fluidos vaginales, el líquido amniótico, la leche materna, el líquido cefalorraquídeo y la sangre, entre otros fluidos corporales humanos.
*Las tres principales formas de transmisión son*:
*Sexual *(acto sexual sin protección). (infección de transmisión sexual). La transmisión se produce por el contacto de secreciones infectadas con la mucosa genital, rectal u oral de la otra persona.
*Parenteral (por sangre)*. Es una forma de transmisión a través de jeringuillas contaminadas que se da por la utilización de drogas intravenosas o a través de los servicios sanitarios, como ha ocurrido a veces en países pobres, no usan las mejores medidas de higiene; también en personas, como hemofílicos, que han recibido una transfusión de sangre contaminada o productos contaminados derivados de la sangre; y en menor grado trabajadores de salud que estén expuestos a la infección en un accidente de trabajo como puede ocurrir si una herida entra en contacto con sangre contaminada; también durante la realización de piercings, tatuajes y escarificaciones.
*Vertical (de madre a hijo)*. La transmisión puede ocurrir durante las últimas semanas del embarazo, durante el parto, o al amamantar al bebé. De estas situaciones, el parto es la más problemática. Actualmente en países desarrollados la transmisión vertical del VIH está totalmente controlada (siempre que la madre sepa que es portadora del virus) ya que desde el inicio del embarazo (y en ciertos casos con anterioridad incluso) se le da a la embarazada un Tratamiento Anti-Retroviral de Gran Actividad (TARGA) especialmente indicado para estas situaciones, el parto se realiza por cesárea generalmente, se suprime la producción de leche, y con ello la lactancia, e incluso se da tratamiento antiviral al recién nacido._

En el enlace tienes la gráfica con el número exacto de infecciones por transmisión sexual por cada 10.000 contactos de riesgo.


----------



## I love lock (6 May 2011)

Wikipedia como fuente de información científica...




Dejadlo ya.


----------



## I love lock (6 May 2011)

Transfiero este post, quiero que conste en este hilo



> Estoy deseando que se pase por el foro algún verdadero experto del oficialismo del VIH. Un virologo post doc, un internista especialista, un inmunólogo, epidemiólogo, lo que sea. Pero alguien que esté trabajando en el tema del VIH/SIDA y con nociones sólidas de metodología científica. Alguien que sea capaz de argumentar racionalmente las tesis negacionistas y que le aguanten por lo menos un asalto a Putin o Randiano.
> 
> Porque ya hemos visto que la repetición ciega de mantras oficiales no ha servido de nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2011)

> Estoy deseando que se pase por el foro algún verdadero experto del oficialismo del VIH. Un virologo post doc, un internista especialista, un inmunólogo, epidemiólogo, lo que sea. Pero alguien que esté trabajando en el tema del VIH/SIDA y con nociones sólidas de metodología científica.



Yo también, de verdad.

Si conoces a alguien que de ese perfil, invítale por favor.

De todo corazón te digo que siempre he deseado encontrarme con un Oficialista que:

*a)* Tuviese conocimientos en profundidad sobre el tema. Quiero decr conocimientos del lado _"esotérico"_ -fuentes primarias- del "VIH/SIDA" (hasta los médicos no conocen más que la cara _"exotérica"_ del "VIH/SIDA", que es la única que les han enseñado, y que se da de tortas con estudios primarios publicados).

*b)* Estuviese dispuesto a debatir el tema con educación y sin ira. He visto a profesionales sanitarios con reacciones muy diversas ante los argumentos disidentes: *Incredulidad pura* (_Eso NO PUEDE SER, y NO PUEDE SER, Y NO PUEDE SER_), *Choteo* (_Parece Expediente X lo que cuentas macho_), *desinterés total* (hacer como que no he dicho nada) y -sencillamente- *Ira* (_Duesberg es un gili*ollas y tú eres un irresponsable por leerle..._)​
Nunca me he encontrado con un Oficialista con conocimientos dispuesto a explicarme las contradicciones de la versión oficialista.

Es increíble. Hasta mi párroco local estuvo dispuesto a defender la Fe Católica estando un par de horas conmigo en su despacho cuando le dije que iba a abandonar el Catolicismo (cosa que hice) y que si lo deseaba quería darle una oportunidad para defender a la Fe Católica ante mis razones para abandonarla.

Jamás un Oficialista me ha dedicado las dos horas que me dedicó ese párroco. 



> Yo conozco a unos cuantos biólogos moleculares, a ver si lo comento por ahi y damos con un aguerrido paladín del oficialismo que acuda presto a *defender la ortodoxia de la fé*.











> (Por cierto, por favor llamar a la PCR PCR y no RCP, que duele a la vista)



Se le llama de ambas maneras en castellano, lo mismo que al ADN/DNA.

Profesores hay que suspenden a sus alumnos inmisericordemente por usar "anglicismos innecesarios" si estos cometen el _faux pas_ de escribir en un examen "DNA", "PCR" o "Tests de Screening". Tiene su lógica. ¿Hablamos en castellano de _OTAN_ o de _NATO_?. ¿De _SIDA_ o de _AIDS_?. ¿De _VIH_ o de _HIV_?.


----------



## I love lock (8 May 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo también, de verdad.
> 
> Si conoces a alguien que de ese perfil, invítale por favor.
> 
> ...



El metodo cientifico sensu stricto puede que sea un proceso epistemologicamente objetivo. Sin embargo el desarrollo historico de la ciencia ha demostrado que de objetiva no tiene nada y que no es tan racionalista como muchos quisieran creer. En ciencia hay una terrible incidencia de subjetividades en la interpretacion de los datos y en la generacion de hipotesis debida principalmente a la psicologia del cientifico. El estereotipo del cientifico como inmaculado observador de la naturaleza, libre de ideologias y supersticiones y con el unico objetivo de desentranyar los misterios del universo es tan falso como el del politico honesto. Los cientificos suelen ser individuos con una apego terriblemente irracional e identificacion personal con una cosmovision particular. Anyadase las luchas de poder y de defensa de status y posicionamiento dentro de un sistema jerarquico como es el cientifico y el resultado es que hay poco espacio en ciencia para el cuestionamiento de los paradigmas dominantes. 

Aunque pocos quieran saberlo, la ciencia tiene un aspecto religioso, en su sentido literal, muy importante. 

Por eso entiendo que un sa*****te este mas dispuesto a argumentar su doctrina abiertamente que un cientifico. 









(A mi me gustan mas los anglicismos en ciencia pero entiendo que se utilicen las versiones espanyolas cuando se tercie. Pero es que lo de RCP queda de lo mas garrulo, a mi parecer. Mira que he hecho PCRs y casi nunca lo he visto asi escrito pero vamos que no tiene ninguna importancia) 

(_Te contesto en los dos hilos pero sigamos solo en este que es el "oficial")_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2011)

I love lock dijo:


> Aunque pocos quieran saberlo, la ciencia tiene un aspecto religioso, en su sentido literal, muy importante



Es que el "VIH/SIDA" es una _Religión_.

Mira lo que dice este _creyente_:



brubruboom dijo:


> A un juez se lo tendrías que explicar.



Hemos puesto en cuestión el _Sagrado Dogma_. Lo que hay que hacer con nosotros es _llamar a la policía_ (_Religiosa_) y juzgarnos por _herejía_.

Hace 1000 años a los herejes se los juzgaba por "poner en peligro las almas" de los creyentes, hoy en día se pide que se nos juzgue a los herejes del SIDA "por poner en peligro los cuerpos" de los creyentes (creyentes en el VIH/SIDA).

Ambos "peligros" (el del alma y el del cuerpo) eran y son igual de _ilusorios_, pero para quien está atrapado en sistemas de creencias muy arraigados (religiosos o "VIH/SIDA") son totalmente reales, de ahí el que se pida que se recurra a la fuerza física para silenciarnos, como ya documenté en un post anterior. 

José María Peman explicaba en _"Mis almuerzos con gente importante"_...







...que no recuerdo ahora qué pío y crédulo jerarca Franquista de los años 40-50 llevaba (totalmente en serio) una *contabilidad de las almas que había salvado el Regimen de Franco* por su estricta legislación moral/religiosa.

Igualmente hoy en día los Creyentes VIH/SIDA publican contabilidades de "modelos matemáticos" (altamente dudosos) que "estiman" las muertes (330000, dicen) que "podrían haber causado" los "negacionistas del SIDA" al convencer al ex-presidente sudafricano Mbeki de que el VIH no es la causa del SIDA.

Es algo *inaudito*: Hablan de esos 330000 muertos (tan hipotéticos y dudosos como las "almas salvadas" del ministro de Pemán) como si realmente los hubiésemos matado los negacionistas con nuestras propias manos.

Eso en lo que a nosotros respecta. En lo que a ellos respecta los niños muertos por recibir AZT no cuentan, a esos los ha matado el "letal VIH".







Peter Duesberg con una joven de 19 años.

Esta joven era (ya no lo es) "VIH+". Por ello sus médicos le administraron AZT. Los padres contactaron con peter Duesberg y este les convenció para que dejase de tomar AZT.

Esta joven es la única superviviente del grupo de 10 niños que recibía AZT en su hospital.

http://www.google.es/#sclient=psy&h...x=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=130af3c50eefa1d​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2011)

*Añadido en primera página* post sobre el _*"Síndrome de Reconstitución Inmune"*_, o como la ortodoxia del SIDA pretende hacernos creer que cuando sus pacientes _enferman_ es porque sus sistemas inmunes están _mejorando_ (¡¡!!)

Enlace al post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-sobre-el-sida-es-un-fraude.html#post4209076


----------



## Borjita burbujas (13 May 2011)

*Father Secretely Used Full THC Cannabis Oil to Cure Son’s Terminal Brain Cancer *
May 12th, 2011 


For the complete story about full THC hemp oil, how to make it, dosages, testimonials, etc., see:* phoenixtears.ca.*

Via: *ABC News*:

Doctors said 2-year-old Cash Hyde would likely die after they found a stage 4 brain tumor surrounding his optic nerve just a year ago this week.

And he nearly did. After being subjected to seven different chemotherapy drugs, the little boy from Missoula, Montana suffered septic shock, a stroke and pulmonary hemorrhaging.

Cash was so sick he went 40 days without eating. His organs were threatening to shut down. His father, Mike Hyde, intervened, slipping cannabis oil into his son’s feeding tube.

In Montana, medical marijuana is legal. Hyde had used it himself to treat his attention deficit disorder. When Cash was diagnosed in May 2010, Mike got him a marijuana card and purchased the drug from his own supplier.

Cash, now 3, made a miraculous recovery at Primary Children’s Hospital in Salt Lake City, but his father’s bold action — taken behind doctors’ backs — has raised serious questions about a parent’s role in medical treatment.

Hyde said he believes it was the marijuana oil that helped Cash eat again and that the drug — illegal in most states, including Utah, can cure cancer.

“Not only was it helpful,” Hyde, 27, told ABCNews.com. “It was a godsend.”

Dr. Linda Granowetter, a professor of pediatrics at New York University and chief of the Division of Pediatric Hematology and Oncology, told ABCNews.com that Hyde’s intervention was “fascinating” but “somewhat bothersome.”

Related: *Cash Hyde Foundation*


----------



## alnitak (13 May 2011)

Logran reducir un 96% la transmisin del VIH por va sexual | Sida y Hepatitis | elmundo.es

este articulo es una pasada, es una pasada, abona todo lo que dice putin
el que sepa entender que entienda, no se como todavia algunos medicos os creeis lo del sida

no os recuerda a los de las tabletas de chocolate para adelgazar que acaba diciendo qeu estas solo tienen efecto si te haces 10 km diarios y si comes menos ??


----------



## Zoidberg (13 May 2011)

De la misma boca del lobo (http://www.unaids.org/en/resources/...entarchive/2011/may/20110512pstrialresults/):

_GENEVA, 12 May 2011—Results announced today by the United States National Institutes of Health show that if an HIV-positive person adheres to an effective antiretroviral therapy regimen, the risk of transmitting the virus to their uninfected sexual partner can be reduced by 96%._
...
_No single method is fully protective against HIV. Treatment for Prevention needs to be used in combination with other HIV prevention options. These include correct and consistent use of male and female condoms, waiting longer before having sex for the first time, having fewer partners, male circumcision, and avoiding penetrative sex. The significance of the findings put Treatment for Prevention firmly in the HIV prevention package._


----------



## I love lock (13 May 2011)

alnitak dijo:


> Logran reducir un 96% la transmisin del VIH por va sexual | Sida y Hepatitis | elmundo.es
> 
> este articulo es una pasada, es una pasada, abona todo lo que dice putin
> el que sepa entender que entienda, no se como todavia algunos medicos os creeis lo del sida
> ...



Lo copio porque merece la pena leerlo.



> Iniciar cuanto antes la terapia antirretroviral reduce drásticamente -hasta en un 96% de los casos- las posibilidades de transmitir el virus a una pareja sana. Así lo demuestra un estudio que acaban de hacer público los Institutos de Salud de EEUU (NIH en sus siglas en inglés).
> 
> Las conclusiones de este trabajo, dirigido por la Red de Ensayos para la prevención del VIH, estaban previstas para dentro de cuatro años. Sin embargo,* los resultados observados estaban siendo tan positivos, que el ensayo se ha detenido antes de tiempo.*
> 
> ...




El artículo es basicamente un anuncio de la industria con obvios fines comerciales. Mala ciencia, peor periodismo y poquísima vergüenza. Por si no queda claro, pinchad en la web y vereis un pedazo de banner de publicidad de Bristol-Meyers y Gilead sobre el VIH encima del artículo.

Además, la mención de la ONU y la OMS en un artículo sobre medicina y salud debe hacer saltar todas las alarmas. 

Efectivamente, el que haya leido éste y otros hilos al respecto, podrá entender perfectamente de que va el artículo:


----------



## biolton (13 May 2011)

Curiosamente a mi, hace ya años, en la facultad de medicina, ya me explicaron que el riesgo de transmision sexual entre heterosexuales, era mas bien bajo en cada "encuentro"

Risk of HIV Transmission Is Raised by High Viral Load, Presence of Genital Ulcers

"On average, each time a monogamous, heterosexual couple in which one partner is HIV-positive has intercourse, the probability that the virus will be transmitted to the uninfected partner is 0.11%"

Hay muchos estudios de este tipo. Lo que propone el articulo es que el tratamiento precoz parece reducir este riesgo. 

Por supuesto parece una forma estupenda de incluir mas pacientes entre los tratados.... y eso si que da un poco de....... mas de lo mismo. Cal y Arena.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Curiosamente a mi, hace ya años, en la facultad de medicina, ya me explicaron que el riesgo de transmision sexual entre heterosexuales, era mas bien bajo en cada "encuentro"
> 
> Risk of HIV Transmission Is Raised by High Viral Load, Presence of Genital Ulcers
> 
> ...



Me alegro inmensamente de que mantengas algo de espíritu crítico, biolton. De todo corazón te lo digo.

El estudio Padian puede interesarte, biolton:

padian HIV heterosexual - Google Académico

_To examine rates of and risk factors for heterosexual transmission of human immunodeficiency virus (HIV), the authors conducted a prospective study of infected individuals and their heterosexual partners who have been recruited since 1985. Participants were recruited from health care providers, research studies, and health departments throughout Northern California, and they were interviewed and examined at various study clinic sites. A total of 82 infected women and their male partners and 360 infected men and their female partners were enrolled. Over 90% of the couples were monogamous for the year prior to entry into the study; <3% had a current sexually transmitted disease (STD). The median age of participants was 34 years, and the majority were white. Over 3,000 couple-months of data were available for the follow-up study. Overall, 68 (19%) of the 360 female partners of HIV-infected men (95% confidence interval (CI) 15.0–23.3%) and two (2.4%) of the 82 male partners of HIV-infected women (95% CI 0.3–8.57%) were infected. History of sexually transmitted diseases was most strongly associated with transmission. Male-to-female transmission was approximately eight times more efficient than female-to-male transmission and male-to-female per contact infectivity was estimated to be 0.0009 (95% CI 0.0005–0.001). Overtime, the authors observed increased condom use (p < 0.001) and no new infections. Infectivity for HIV through heterosexual transmission is low, and STDs may be the most important cofactor for transmission. Significant behavior change over time in serodiscordant couples was observed. Am J Epidemiol 1997;146:350-7._​
3000 meses de folleteo por 440 parejas "discordantes" (uno "VIH+" el otro no).

CERO infectados.

La señora Padian (que es OFICIALISTA del SIDA) termina concluyendo que "la infectividad del VIH es baja". ¿Baja?. ¡Es nula de acuerdo a este estudio!.

¿Cómo cojones casa este estudio con casos (como el de Allison Gertz) de "una primera noche de sexo con un infectado le llevó a la muerte"?. ¡No casa de ninguna manera!.


----------



## biolton (14 May 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me alegro inmensamente de que mantengas algo de espíritu crítico, biolton. De todo corazón te lo digo.
> 
> El estudio Padian puede interesarte, biolton:
> 
> ...




Hay muchos estudios que analizan riesgo de contagio en funcion de la practica sexual que se realiza. Y en aquellas practicas con mas riesgo de sangrado la infectividad es mucho mayor. En parejas ESTABLES heteros, donde se supone tendran una vida sexual mas "asentada" veo normal que la infectividad sea reducida y es algo que se ha visto siempre. Otra cosa es lo que quieran "vender" porque aceptar un 1% de contagio de una enfermedad "mortal" era aceptar un GRAN riesgo. 

Pero que NO hay contagio sexual es MENTIRA: Se ve en multiples ocasiones en donde es la unica forma posible de contagio. Incluso si no crees que VIH produzca SIDA, tendras que encontrar la razon por la que alguien es VIH positivo.... Siempre que hay infectados se busca la fuente. Si no se comparten jeringuillas, la infeccion sera sexual y se encuentra la fuente (y se busca, pues hay interes de intentar controlar los contagios). No encontraras a un celibe VIH positivo si no hay transfusion sanguinea o similar. Como ocurre con Hepatitis C. 

Que por otro lado las farmaceuticas tengan un gran interes en incluir mas pacientes en sus tratamientos es el dia a dia actual de la medicina. Los protocolos de hipertension, diabetes, colesterol, asma.... todos, son cada vez mas dificiles de cumplir sin usar mucha medicacion. Y ¿hasta donde es necesario? Hay que ser escepticos en algunas cosas claro esta y hay que analizar en que se basan en cada tratamiento para recomendar unos valores u otros. Pero, lo dicho, Cal y Arena....


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Hay muchos estudios que analizan riesgo de contagio en funcion de la practica sexual que se realiza. Y en aquellas practicas con mas riesgo de sangrado la infectividad es mucho mayor.



Pura mierda lo que dices. No hay tales estudios.

Pon un solo estudio que demuestre transmisión sexual. SOLO UNO.



biolton dijo:


> Incluso si no crees que VIH produzca SIDA, tendras que encontrar la razon por la que alguien es VIH positivo....



Aleatoriead de la prueba. Se han documentado mas de una centena de anticuerpos que reaccionan con los supuestos antígenos del VIH.

No hay manera de saber si alguien está infectado con VIH, todos los métodos son pseudodiagósticos sin valor predictivo alguno sobre salud, enfermedad o transmisión.


----------



## alnitak (14 May 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Con la judicatura topamos (parece ser)... ¿eso que pretende ser, un argumento de autoridad? Estás cruzando palabras con tipos acostumbrados a cargarse en el aurgumento de autoridad por que es su trabajo diario... yo, en mi trabajo, no puedo confiarme al argumento de autoridad, por que podría traducirse en un perjuicio económico para mi empresa y nuestros clientes enorme (hablamos de muchos millones de euros, sobre todo de los clientes). Si algo no lo veo claro, tengo que comprobarlo directamente (en mi campo es posible hacerlo, soy matemático)... y en la medida de mis conocimientos y posibilidades, aplico lo mismo para todo.
> 
> Al estudio del SIDA parece faltarle un componente de investigación básica, que por dificultoso que sea el hacerlo (aislamiento, caracterización y demostración de la patogenicidad de un retrovirus y su relación directa el SIDA) es imprescindible; lo que me estoy encontrando es que los investigadores han pasado de esa base, no se sabe muy bien porque... y no es de recibo.




es que aqui como quizas en tu sector hay mucho artista comprado por multinacionales farmaceutica cuya ultima esperanza es prolongarla vida de esta supuesta enfermedad


----------



## GreenBack (14 May 2011)

alnitak dijo:


> Logran reducir un 96% la transmisin del VIH por va sexual | Sida y Hepatitis | elmundo.es
> 
> este articulo es una pasada



:8: ¿en qué sentido lo dices?


----------



## biolton (14 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pura mierda lo que dices. No hay tales estudios.
> 
> Pon un solo estudio que demuestre transmisión sexual. SOLO UNO.
> 
> ...



Para pura mierda lo que tu dices

Resulta que hay algo que es ser VIH positivo. Que resulta que aparece en drogodependientes, y en gente que ha realizado practicas sexuales con otros que curiosamente tambien son VIH positivo. Y curiosamente si no realizas practicas sexuales, ni te transfieres sangre de estas personas no eres VIH positivo exceptuando contadisimos casos de falsos positivos. Que ocurren como en cientos de pruebas diagnosticas de otras cosas. 

Ya me contaras tu y tus mierdas. 

Mira las miles pruebas de VIH que se hacen a TODOS los que donan sangre, a ver cuantos son positivos SIN EXPOSICION. 

Con lo cual, se deduce, que por alguna causa, la exposicion a sangre, o practica sexual, lleva a ser VIH. 

Lo demas que quieras vender... mierda. 

Y pedirme un estudio que demuestre transmision sexual...... PERO SI NO CREES EN LA EXISTENCIA DE VIH....... no creeras ningun estudio....... Mierda la tuya.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Que resulta que aparece en drogodependientes, y en gente que ha realizado practicas sexuales con otros que curiosamente tambien son VIH positivo. Y curiosamente si no realizas practicas sexuales, ni te .



Repites las mismas mentiras que ha sido desmontadas 20.000 veces.

Sabes lo que son parajas serodiscordantes pepino? Sabes que* jamás se ha documentado una seroconversión* en dichas parejas?

El mejor estudio jamás realizado sobre transmisión del VIH entre parejas con un solo miembro seropositivo, no pudo documentar NI UN SOLO CASO de transmisión sexual, a pesar de que por lo menos *el 25% de las parejas nunca usaban preservativo*:

# PDF: *Padian NS et al. Heterosexual Transmission of Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV) in Northern California: Results from a Ten-Year Study. Am J Epidemiol. 1997 Aug; 146(4): 350–7.*

_ “We followed 175 HIV-discordant couples over time, for a total of approximately 282 couple-years of follow-up...The longest duration of follow-up was 12 visits (6 years).* We observed no seroconversions after entry into the study*...only 75% reported consistent condom use in the 6 months prior to their final follow-up visit. Forty-seven couples who remained in follow-up for 3 months to 6 years used condoms intermittently, and no seroconversions occurred among exposed partners.”_​
El "VIH" (sea lo que sea) NO SE TRANSMITE SEXUALMENTE. Estás transmitiendo *consignas falsas* jamás demostradas, probablemente sin saberlo.

Eres un médico de PUTA VERGÜENZA, *propagas bulos de las farmacéuticas* desmentidos por la menor literatura científica QUE NO TE DIGNAS A LEER.


----------



## Un_elemento (14 May 2011)

Yo creo que después de ver _House of numbers_ cualquier teoría oficial sobre VIH o SIDA se queda en papel mojado.

Están desmontando poco a poco el tinglado, con noticias por aquí y por allá sobre la inocuidad de algo que aseguraban que era mortal de necesidad.

Teniendo en cuenta que también acaban "matar" a Bin Laden (y perdón por meter este tema), pregunto: ¿qué cojones estarán preparando ahora?


----------



## biolton (14 May 2011)

Un_elemento dijo:


> Yo creo que después de ver _House of numbers_ cualquier teoría oficial sobre VIH o SIDA se queda en papel mojado.
> 
> Están desmontando poco a poco el tinglado, con noticias por aquí y por allá sobre la inocuidad de algo que aseguraban que era mortal de necesidad.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que también acaban matar a Bin Laden (y perdón por meter este tema), pregunto: ¿qué cojones estarán preparando ahora?



Puede que House of Numbers sea precisamente eso. Una forma de des/montar un tinglado gracias a lo cual bajemos nuestra proteccion contra el VIH y asi conseguir multiplicar exponencialmente el numero de enfermos que en un futuro cercano necesitaran sus drogas para seguir viviendo..... Modo ironic On/Off

Saludos


----------



## biolton (14 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El "VIH" (sea lo que sea) NO SE TRANSMITE SEXUALMENTE. Estás transmitiendo *consignas falsas* jamás demostradas, probablemente sin saberlo.



Woman-to-man HIV sexual transmission: preventive and risk factors in steady couples. The Italian Partner Study.

Nicolosi A, Musicco M, Saracco A, Angarano G, Lazzarin A; International Conference on AIDS. 

Int Conf AIDS. 1992 Jul 19-24; 8: 179 (abstract no. PuC 8159). 
University of Milan.

OBJECTIVE: To study risk factors of woman-to-man sexual HIV transmission, we carried out a cross-sectional study of stable, monogamous couples in which the infected woman was the index case and the man was exposed to HIV only through sexual intercourse with the infected partner. METHODS: The couples were recruited from 16 clinical and surveillance centers in all Italy during the years 1988 through 1990. All the HIV-infected women attending the centers were asked about their steady heterosexual partners (relationship longer than 6 months), and all of male partners who were not already known to be HIV-infected were invited for interview and HIV screening tests. RESULTS: Of 200 men interviewed and tested for HIV antibodies, 53 were excluded from the study because of other possible risk factors for HIV infection. The majority of the remaining 147 subjects were older than 25 years and had a relationship longer than 1 year. Fourteen (9.5%) were seropositive for HIV. Analysis of crude odds ratios (OR) showed increased risks associated with frequency of intercourse (OR = 9.8, 95% CI, 1.1-89.2), peno-anal sex (OR = 8.3, 95% CI, 2.7-24.9), partner with AIDS (OR = 5.0, 95% CI, 1.1-22.5), history of genital warts (OR = 6.4, 95% CI, 1.2-33.6). Increased, but not statistically significant risks were associated with a partner with low CD4+ cell number (OR = 3.1 with less than 500 cells) or antigen-positive (OR = 2.7), and with a history of urethritis (OR = 1.5). A risk reduction was associated with condoms use (OR = 0.1, 95% CI, 0.0-0.5) and awareness of partner's seropositivity (OR = 0.1, 95% CI, 0.0-0.4). Aware men had a higher frequency of condom use and a lower frequency of sexual (including anal) intercourse than men who were not aware Logistic regression analysis confirmed both direction and magnitude of the odds ratios found at simple analysis, but only the practice of peno-anal sex (OR = 7.7) and the duration of the awareness period (OR = 0.07) maintained statistical significance. CONCLUSIONS: These results suggest that risk factors described in man-to-woman and man-to-man HIV sexual transmission are the same as in woman-to-man transmission, although the transmission rate is lower. Frequency of sexual intercourse and peno-anal type of intercourse are the most important risk factors, and the awareness of the partner's seropositivity induces the adoption of safer sexual practices.


----------



## biolton (14 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Repites las mismas mentiras que ha sido desmontadas 20.000 veces.
> 
> Sabes lo que son parajas serodiscordantes pepino? Sabes que* jamás se ha documentado una seroconversión* en dichas parejas?
> 
> ...



Respecto del estudio.... Lo que explica la autora, que no se si has leido. Explicando como en el estudio ANIMABAN claramente a los participantes a utilizar metodos de proteccion. Que el EXITO del estudio era demostrar que con proteccion se minimizaba el riesgo de transmision... etc etc etc.... 

HIV heterosexual transmission and the "Padian paper myth"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One of the more egregious myths perpetrated by AIDS denialists is that HIV is not heterosexually transmitted. Part of the "evidence" that underlies this myth is a 1997 paper by Dr. Nancy Padian and her colleagues at the University of California, San Francisco 

(Padian NS, Shiboski SC, Glass SO, Vittinghoff E. 1997. Heterosexual transmission of human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) in Northern California: results from a ten-year study. Am J Epidemiol 146, 350-357) (1). The *denialists either misinterpret or misunderstand this paper*. Some internet sites/Blogs even go so far as to suggest that the "HIV/AIDS establishment" (sic) finds Dr. Padian's work inconvenient and has suppressed it, to the detriment of her professional career. The following commentary from Dr. Padian addresses HIV heterosexual transmission, discusses what her seminal 1997 paper does actually say and, ipso facto, speaks to the absurdity of the notion that her work has been suppressed, or is inconvenient to other AIDS researchers.

Heterosexual transmission of HIV – Nancy Padian, PhD
HIV is unquestionably transmitted through heterosexual intercourse. Indeed, heterosexual intercourse is now responsible for 70-80% of all HIV transmissions worldwide (2). The current likelihood of male to female infection after a single exposure to HIV is 0.01-0.32% (2, 3), and the current likelihood of female to male infection after a single exposure is 0.01-0.1% (2). These estimates are mostly derived from studies in the developed world. However, a man or a woman can become HIV-positive after just one sexual contact. In developing countries, particularly those in sub-Saharan Africa, several factors (co-infection with other sexually transmitted diseases, circumcision practices, poor acceptance of condoms, patterns of sexual partner selection, locally circulating viral subtypes, high viral loads among those who are infected, etc.) can increase the likelihood of heterosexual transmission to 20% or even higher (4). Evidence that specifically documents the heterosexual transmission of HIV comes from studies of HIV-discordant couples (i.e., couples in a stable, monogamous relationship where one partner is infected and the other is not); over time, HIV transmission occurs (5). Other studies have traced the transmission of HIV through networks of sexual partners (6-9). Additional evidence comes from intervention studies that, for example, promote condom use or encourage reductions in the numbers of sexual partners: the documented success of these interventions is because they prevent the sexual transmission of HIV (1,10,11).

In short, *the evidence for the sexual transmission of HIV is well documented, conclusive, and based on the standard, uncontroversial methods and practices of medical science*. Individuals who cite the 1997 Padian et al. publication (1) or data from other studies by our research group in an attempt to substantiate the myth that HIV is not transmitted sexually are ill informed, at best. Their misuse of these results is misleading, irresponsible, and potentially injurious to the public. 

A common practice is to quote out of context a sentence from the Abstract of the 1997 paper: "Infectivity for HIV through heterosexual transmission is low". Anyone who takes the trouble to read and understand the paper should appreciate that* it reports on a study of behavioural interventions such as those mentioned above: Specifically, discordant couples were strongly counseled to use condoms and practice safe sex *(1,12). That we witnessed no HIV transmissions after the intervention documents the success of the interventions in preventing the sexual transmission of HIV. The sentence in the Abstract reflects this success – nothing more, nothing less. *Any attempt to refer to this or other of our publications and studies to bolster the fallacy that HIV is not transmitted heterosexually or homosexually is a gross misrepresentation of the facts and a travesty of the research that I have been involved in for more than a decade*. 

If safe sex practices are followed, and if there are no complicating factors such as those mentioned above, the risk of HIV transmission can be as low as our studies suggestÖIF. But many people misunderstand probability: they think that if the chance of misfortune is one in six, that they can take five chances without the likelihood of injury. This "Russian Roulette" misapprehension is dangerous to themselves and to others. Furthermore, complicating factors are often not evident or obvious in a relationship, so their perceived absence should not be counted on as an excuse not to practice safe sex.

Finally, it is a complete fallacy to allege or insinuate that this work has been "suppressed" or "ignored" by the AIDS community or
unsupported by UCSF or any other institution with which I have worked. To the contrary, these findings have been seen as central and seminal
to the problem of heterosexual transmission rates and the development of interventions to lower the rate of transmission and infection worldwide,
many of which are being conducted by my research group. The success of my working group has been fueled, not hindered, by our research on the
heterosexual transmission of HIV, attested to by our long record of peer-reviewed publications.

Quieres leer TODO o solo lo que te interesa o te produce sensacion de "se de lo que hablo"


----------



## piru (14 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Respecto del estudio.... Lo que explica la autora, que no se si has leido. Explicando como en el estudio ANIMABAN claramente a los participantes a utilizar metodos de proteccion. Que el EXITO del estudio era demostrar que con proteccion se minimizaba el riesgo de transmision... etc etc etc....
> 
> HIV heterosexual transmission and the "Padian paper myth"
> 
> ...





Esto ya se desmontó en otro hilo. Iba a quotear lo que respondí en su momento pero no sé como se hace a si que lo copypego: 

“Es un boomerang que se vuelve contra la versión oficial.

El estudio ha demostrado que no se ha observado ninguna transmisión de VIH en ninguno de los grupos; los que usaban condón desde el principio, los que acabaron usándolo y los que no lo usaron nunca. Por cierto ¿que pintaban aquí parejas con los dos miembros seropositivos, qué se iban a contagiar? Este estudio, si de verdad pretendía demostrar algo, debería haber contemplado solamente parejas sexualmente activas, que NO utilizasen protección y con un sólo miembro infectado. Pero la pseudociencia del VIH/SIDA es así.

Es después, cuando todo el mundo está sacando la conclusión lógica del mismo, que tiene que salir su autora a decir: 

“El VIH se transmite, incuestionablemente, a través de las relaciones sexuales”

¿Por qué?: porque yo lo valgo y porque con las cosas de comer no se juega (mis subvenciones).

Una más de las muchas paradojas del VIH/SIDA, estudios que dicen lo contrario de lo que demuestran.”

A ver si los adoradores del discurso oficial os molestáis un poco más y dejáis de desenterrar basura vieja.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...raude-del-sida.html?highlight=fraude+del+sida


----------



## biolton (14 May 2011)

piru dijo:


> Esto ya se desmontó en otro hilo. Iba a quotear lo que respondí en su momento pero no sé como se hace a si que lo copypego:
> 
> “Es un boomerang que se vuelve contra la versión oficial.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces que me responde al estudio en dos post mas arriba?

Woman-to-man HIV sexual transmission: preventive and risk factors in steady couples. The Italian Partner Study.

Nicolosi A, Musicco M, Saracco A, Angarano G, Lazzarin A; International Conference on AIDS. 

Int Conf AIDS. 1992 Jul 19-24; 179 (abstract no. PuC 8159). 
University of Milan.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Woman-to-man HIV sexual transmission: preventive and risk factors in steady couples. The Italian Partner Study.
> 
> Nicolosi A, Musicco M, Saracco A, Angarano G, Lazzarin A; International Conference on AIDS.
> 
> ...




Tu comprensión lectora está gravemente comprometida porque *ESTE ESTUDIO NO DOCUMENTA NI UN SOLO CONTAGIO DE PAREJA.*

Repito porque es ESCANDALOSO:

*ESTE ESTUDIO NO DOCUMENTA NI UN SOLO CONTAGIO DE PAREJA.*​
Se limita a comparar los comportamientos de las parejas con un PATRÓN PRECONCEBIDO de lo que SE SUPONE son "conductas y prevenciones de riesgo" según la biblia del SIDA. 

El "estudio" - si es que merece el nombre - es un mero ejercicio de proyección de CREENCIAS sobre la vida sexual de unas parejas. *Creencias que no se materializan en los sujetos del estudio (no se observan contagios)*, pero este inconveniente no es óbice para estos "científicos" sigan creyendo que hay riesgo y se sigan propagando su absurda creencia sobre el contagio sexual del VIH :bla:

En definitiva: un AUTO-*OWNED* en toda regla.

la transmisión sexual del VIH (lo que eso signifique) jamás se ha probado. Es un simple MANTRA estúpidamente aceptado sin que nadie sepa su origen.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> ¿Entonces que me responde al estudio en dos post mas arriba?
> 
> Woman-to-man HIV sexual transmission: preventive and risk factors in steady couples. The Italian Partner Study.




¿Dónde dice ese estudio que se hayan observado seroconversiones en el seno de parejas serodiscordantes?

Eres mas papista que el Papa y dices que el estudio prueba lo que no prueba. No se si estás alucinao o adoctrinado que ves contagios donde no se observan ni se documentan :bla:


----------



## biolton (14 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Dónde dice ese estudio que se hayan observado seroconversiones en el seno de parejas serodiscordantes?
> 
> Eres mas papista que el Papa y dices que el estudio prueba lo que no prueba. No se si estás alucinao o adoctrinado que ves contagios donde no se observan ni se documentan :bla:



Vamos que segun usted, de alguna manera que no sabemos como, ocurre que unas cuantas parejas de VIH + tambien lo son, pero quien sabe por que son VIH +. Y no le interesa saber por que. Ni como. 

Y su explicacion para esos VIH+ es que es un resultado aleatorio.... y por esa aleatoriedad coincide de alguna forma que son parejas de, o usan drogas via parenteral.... 

Pero que curioso que la aleatoriedad no funcione cuando miramos a los donantes de sangre que son todos negativos. O las miles de personas sin factores de riesgo que se hacen las pruebas. Embarazadas por ejemplo. 

¿Como puede ser? Expliquelo usted pues. 

Porque aunque segun usted la prueba no sirva para nada. Algo hace que sea positiva en algunos y negativa en otros, y que esa positividad coincida con personas con habitos considerados "riesgo"


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Vamos que segun usted, de alguna manera que no sabemos como, ocurre que unas cuantas parejas de VIH + tambien lo son, pero quien sabe por que son VIH +. Y no le interesa saber por que. Ni como.



No te interesará a ti, que ni te haces preguntas ni sabes dar respuestas a quienes las hacemos.

Pero cualquier ser pensante escolarizado sabe deducir que:
_ *si la prevalencia de la seropositividad en la población es X, entonces la prevalencia en pareja (ambos seropositivos) es X al cuadrado* según la aleatoriedad mas pura._​
Es una vergüenza que los cienciSIDAs no tengáis los números que demuestren una prevalencia en pareja mayor de la aleatoriamente esperada. Sería muy fácil de conseguir si vuestra teoría fuese cierta.

Pero es que no tenéis NADA como prueba de vuestras afirmaciones terroristas. Solo tenéis boca para propagar a los cuatro vientos CONSIGNAS INDOCUMENTADAS sobre una epidemia inventada que nunca se materializa.

Qué hijos de la gran puta todos los que participan en esta engañifa construida sobre la prostitición mas barata de la ciencia.


----------



## alnitak (14 May 2011)

creo que a estas horas la probabilidad de transmision sexual de la llamado vih tiene pinta de estar demostrada como NULA..


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Pero que curioso que la aleatoriedad no funcione cuando miramos a los donantes de sangre que son todos negativos.



¿Qué estupidez es esta? Los donantes de sangre son negativos porque a los seropositivos no se les deja donar sangre :bla:



biolton dijo:


> O las miles de personas sin factores de riesgo que se hacen las pruebas.



Las pruebas del VIH se limitan a *dar un PORCENTAJE FIJO de positivos*, eso es todo lo que hacen, no miden infección alguna.

La trampa se descubre porque *la prevalencia aumenta cuantas mas personas se hacen la prueba* y tiende asintóticamente hacia dicho porcentaje:






Figuur 1: Aantal testen en percentage positieve testen voor hiv
over de periode 2004-2009 (Bron: soa-centra)

Numero de pruebas y porcentajes de positivos al VIH 
en el periodo 2004-2209 (Fuente: centros de enfermedades
venéreas - Hoanda)​
*Cuando la prevalencia de una enfermedad aumenta al mismo ritmo que la cantidad de pruebas realizadas, el problema no es la enfermedad, son las pruebas*.

Es la triste realidad de estas pruebas inespecíficas, anticientíficas, criminales y magufas.



biolton dijo:


> Embarazadas por ejemplo.
> 
> ¿Como puede ser? Expliquelo usted pues.



Me parece estupendo que saques a colación las embarazadas.

Son un grupo considerado de "bajo riesgo" al que se está sometiendo masivamente a las pruebas del VIH. Esta práctica es *peligrosísima por el bajo valor predictivo positivo* que tienen las pruebas en poblaciones de *baja prevalencia*. Así se están elevando innecesariameonte los riesgos de falso diagnóstico con las FUNESTAS consecuencias para las afectadas - y aun peores para sus bebés.

Pero tu no tienes cifras de NADA y no te has documentado de nada. Si no sabrías que *la prevalencia del VIH en embarazadas va en aumento*.... porque el número de pruebas a embarazadas también aumenta:





La prevalencia tiende asintóticamente hacia al porcentaje de "lotería" intrínseco a estas pruebas.

Otra vez la misma tendencia pero en un grupo de bajo riesgo muy diferente... las pruebas son una puta lotería.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> las pruebas son una puta lotería.



Una loteria que toca si compras loteria....

Si no compras... no te toca.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Una loteria que toca si compras loteria....
> 
> Si no compras... no te toca.



Rechazar las pruebas del VIH es la única medida preventiva que funciona  

Ni el condón, ni los ARVs, ni la castidad te salvan si caes en la tentación de hacértela.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Qué estupidez es esta? Los donantes de sangre son negativos porque a los seropositivos no se les deja donar sangre :bla:.



Pero que estupideces dices. Un donante por mucho que diga si es VIH se le hace la prueba. Si resulta positiva se registra. Los registros estan disponibles y publicados previamente en uno de estos hilos. Una vez positivos por supuesto no pueden donar. 

Pero nos muestra que lo normal no es tener un positivo "porque si!!!" como quieres dar a entender. 

Por supuesto a menor prevalencia mas riesgo de falso positivo. Esto no invalida una prueba. Simplemente tiene mas riesgo de FP. Sin mas.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

alnitak dijo:


> creo que a estas horas la probabilidad de transmision sexual de la llamado vih tiene pinta de estar demostrada como NULA..



Triste que valores mas la verborrea de un forero como Putin a la opinion de miles de expertos en la materia. Lo cual, ademas, demuestra claramente que hablar sin entender pero con conviccion funciona para hacer creer que se posee la razon.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Pero nos muestra que lo normal no es tener un positivo "porque si!!!" como quieres dar a entender.



Otra prueba de que se es seropositivo "porque sí" está que la inmensa mayoría de sropositivos occidentales* son diagnosticados en estado de salud*.

Lo lógico sería que *si la seropositividad fuese causa de enfermedad los diagnósticos recaerían principalmente sobre gente que ya estuviese enferma*, al igual que ocurre con todas las enfermedades.

El SIDA es la única enfermedad del mundo que se contrae mayoritariamente *después de la serología* :rolleye: ... y esto apunta claramente a una causa yatrogénica (enfermedad causada por el tratamiento)


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Triste que valores mas la verborrea de un forero como Putin a la opinion de miles de expertos en la materia.



Todos se dan cuenta perfectamente de que mis conclusiones se apoyan en estudios y en razonamientos sólidos. Normal que yo les convenza.

Tú sin embargo funcionas todavía a nivel de consignas, pero sigues siendo incapaz de documentar ni una sola de ellas. Para cagarla aun mas, cuando pones un estudio dice lo contrario de lo que afirmas :XX:

No hay por donde cojerte, te desprestigias tu mismo.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Para cagarla aun mas, cuando pones un estudio dice lo contrario de lo que afirmas :XX:
> 
> No hay por donde cojerte, te desprestigias tu mismo.



¿DONDE?

El que muchas veces afirma barbaridades eres tu. Pero las decoras. Y el que no entiende ve los numeros que sacas de las webs negacionistas y se las cree.... Tristemente.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Y el que no entiende ve los numeros que sacas de las webs negacionistas y se las cree.... Tristemente.



Oye c<z>abrón, no me calumnies! ... como no puedes ganar un debate a base de datos ni de razonamientos recurres a viles calumnias. Eres un personajillo muy rastrero.

Mis datos salen de WEBS OFICIALES y de ESTUDIOS DE PUBMED. Eres un HDLGP mal perdedor!

*Hivinfectie - Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu* ... son los datos oficiales del ministerio de la salud holandés.






Figuur 1: Aantal testen en percentage positieve testen voor hiv
over de periode 2004-2009 (Bron: soa-centra)

Numero de pruebas y porcentajes de positivos al VIH 
en el periodo 2004-2209 (Fuente: centros de enfermedades
venéreas - Hoanda)​
No te hundas mas en tu propia mierda y deja ya el tema que ESTAS PEZ.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Otra prueba de que se es seropositivo "porque sí" está que la inmensa mayoría de sropositivos occidentales* son diagnosticados en estado de salud*.
> 
> Es lógico que *si la seropositividad fuese causa de enfermedad los diagnósticos recaerían principalmente sobre gente que ya estuviese enferma*, al igual que ocurre con todas las enfermedades.
> 
> El SIDA es la única enfermedad del mundo que se contrae mayoritariamente *después de la serología* :rolleye: ... y esto apunta claramente a una causa yatrogénica (enfermedad causada por el tratamiento)



La mayoria de las veces se hacen serologias cuando se aprecian "problemas" Como hacer una glucemia a alguien con infecciones repetidas. 

Pero una serologia le *diagnostica de DIABETES*. Y curiosamente es una persona *previamente SANA*. Que pasa Putin... ¿Que no existe la DIABETES? O hipercolesterolemia. O hipertension. ¿Estan sanos previamente luego no existe la enfermedad?

VAYA PEDAZO DE ARGUMENTO SOLIDO QUE TE HAS MARCADO!!!

Es mas, los tratamientos ya no se realizan simplemente con VIH. En muchos protocolos se espera a que haya manifestaciones de enfermedad para iniciar tratamientos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> La mayoria de las veces se hacen serologias cuando se aprecian "problemas" Como hacer una glucemia a alguien con infecciones repetidas.



En el caso del VIH se hacen por haber follado sin goma, estar embarazada o ser maricón. 

Ninguna de estas circunstancias es médica, si conducen a un serología es por miedo (consignas) y por doctrina. 

La consecuencia es lo que vemos: la mayoría de los seropositivos se diagnostican SANOS y la "enfermedad" les entra luego, con el tratamiento. Yatrogenia en estado puro.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Oye c<z>abrón, no me calumnies! ... como no puedes ganar un debate a base de datos ni de razonamientos recurres a viles calumnias. Eres un personajillo muy rastrero.
> 
> Mis datos salen de WEBS OFICIALES y de ESTUDIOS DE PUBMED. Eres un HDLGP mal perdedor!
> 
> ...



No me calumnies dice!!!!!!

Tus argumentos CLAVAN los argumentos negacionistas punto por punto. Desde negar el aislamiento del virus, hasta dudar de las pruebas Elisa y WB, pasando por negar los modos de transmision. 

Para muestra un video que debate todos tus argumentos, practicamente punto por punto. 

YouTube - Ten More Myths About HIV/AIDS


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

putinrereloaded dijo:


> en el caso del vih se hacen por haber follado sin goma, estar embarazada o ser maricón.
> 
> en el caso de la diabetes se hacen por ser gordo, sudar mucho, o ser mayor
> 
> ...



Anda ya hombre!!!!!!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Pero una serologia le *diagnostica de DIABETES*. Y curiosamente es una persona *previamente SANA*. Que pasa Putin... ¿Que no existe la DIABETES? O hipercolesterolemia. O hipertension. ¿Estan sanos previamente luego no existe la enfermedad?.



No se si aparentas ser idiota o no... los conceptos que te exijo son tan elementales como "sano", "enfermo" y "momento del diagnóstico".

1. Las enfermedades infecciosas se contraen en un momento dado y se diagnostican en un momento *posterior*. 

2. Los síntomas de infección pueden manifestsarse ANTES (*A*) o DESPUÉS (*D*) del diagnóstico.

3. En todas las enfermedades* la frecuencia de A es mayor que la de D*. Los síntomas se suelen dar antes del diagnóstico porque sin síntomas nadie está motivado a ir al doctor.​
Pero el caso del VIH, como de costumbre, pone al sentido común patas arriba... 

... *si el VIH fuese causa de enfermedad la mayoría de los seropositivos se descubrirían cuando acudiesen a la consulta para que un médico vea sus síntomas*...

... pero la realidad es todo lo contrario: *la mayoría de los seropositivos se "descubren" en estado asintomático*, diagnosticados con pruebas de rutina (embarazadas) o movidos por su percepción de haber corrido algún "riesgo" (p.ej. tener sexo NORMAL con un desconocido).

a) *Estadísticamente es una ABERRACIÓN* que la mayoría de los infectados se "descubran" antes de presentar síntomas. 

b) *Es otra aberración estadística* que a una mayoría dicha "infección" solo les enferme después de haber sido "descubiertos" y sometidos a vigilancia (CD4, PCR) y tratamiento (ARV).​
*El SIDA es un caso de yatrogenia que CLAMA AL CIELO* para cualquier persona con un mínimo de criterio.



biolton dijo:


> Anda ya hombre!!!!!!



Que pobreza de recursos y de intelecto el parafrasear al contrario :bla: ... das verdadera pena.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No se si aparentas ser idiota o no... los conceptos que te exijo son tan elementales como "sano", "enfermo" y "momento del diagnóstico".
> 
> 1. Las enfermedades infecciosas se contraen en un momento dado y se diagnostican en un momento *posterior*.
> 
> ...



Ahora ponme en esta "ley sobre infecciones" tuya una infeccion como es la *Chlamydia Trachomatis*. Otra infeccion que dudo creas que es un invento. Tambien transmision sexual. Y me comentas........

¿Donde pones tu criterio?


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No se si aparentas ser idiota o no...
> 
> Que pobreza de recursos y de intelecto el parafrasear al contrario :bla: ... das verdadera pena.



parafrasear muestra pobreza de recursos.....

¿¿INSULTAR QUE DEMUESTRA??


¿Te contesto? ¿O te contestas tu mismo?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Ahora ponme en esta "ley sobre infecciones" tuya una infeccion como es la *Chlamydia Trachomatis*. Otra infeccion que dudo creas que es un invento. Tambien transmision sexual. Y me comentas........
> 
> ¿Donde pones tu criterio?



Pero qué idioteces... los afectados por esa infeccion ya presentan síntomas cuando se diagnostica, síntomas que les hacen buscar ayuda médica. Lo mismo que cualquier otra infección... con la excepción sangrante del SIDA, supuesta infección que permanece extrañamente asintomática antes de que se emita el diagnostico "VIH".


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ... pero la realidad es todo lo contrario: *la mayoría de los seropositivos se "descubren" en estado asintomático*, diagnosticados con pruebas de rutina (embarazadas) o movidos por su percepción de haber corrido algún "riesgo" (p.ej. tener sexo NORMAL con un desconocido).
> 
> La mayoria de las infecciones de Chlamydia se descubren en estado asintomatico.....diagnosticados con pruebas de rutina (embarazadas) o movidos por su percepción de haber corrido algún "riesgo" (p.ej. tener sexo NORMAL con un desconocido).
> 
> ...



Como veo que te ha gustado..... Te lo pongo facil.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

Vete a dormir ya que pasan las horas, los dias y los meses y ...
*SIGUES SIN APORTAR LUZ SOBRE TUS PUTAS CONSIGNAS*​
Saludos a los hijoputas de las farmacéuticas que te ponen los garbanzos en la mesa, caso perdido.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero qué idioteces... los afectados por esa infeccion *ya presentan síntomas cuando se diagnostica*, síntomas que les hacen buscar ayuda médica. Lo mismo que cualquier otra infección... con la excepción sangrante del SIDA, supuesta infección que permanece extrañamente asintomática antes de que se emita el diagnostico "VIH".




¿¿¿IDIOTECES DICES???

IDIChlamydia trachomatis is a Gram-negative obligate intracellular organism. Genital chlamydial infection is the commonest sexually transmitted bacterial infection in the UK (1).

*One half of the infected men and around 70% of infected women are asymptomatic *(2). Two third of the sexual partners of chlamydia-positive individuals are also positive for chlamydia infections (1).

The serotypes D-K may be acquired in neonates from the birth canal, giving rise to inclusion conjunctivitis.

In adults, infection is acquired by sexual contact causing:

in men:
urethritis
epididymitis
proctitis
arthritis

in women:
cervicitis
urethritis
pelvic inflammatory disease
arthritis
In women, up to half of all cases of cervicitis and 60% of all pelvic inflammatory disease may be caused by this organism. Ectopic pregnancy and tubal infertility are possible complications of genital chlamydia infection in women (2).

In tissue culture assays, the most active drugs against C. trachomatis are tetracyclines, followed by macrolides, sulphonamides, some quinolones and clindamycin (3).

Reference:

(1) BASHH (2006) 2006 national guideline for the management of genital tract infection with Chlamydia trachomatis. British Association for Sexual Health and HIV
(2) SIGN. Management of genital Chlamydia trachomatis infection: a national clinical guideline. Edinburgh: Scottish Intercollegiate Guidelines Network March 2009.
(3) Stamm WE. Chlamydia trachomatis infections of the adult. In: HolmesKK, Sparling PF, Mardh P-A et al (Eds). Sexually Transmitted Diseases. Third Edition. USA: McGraw-Hill, 1999.


Los programas de SCREENING estan detectando todos estos casos en gente ASINTOMATICA. Se calcula que 1/3 de las jovenes en UK presentan infeccion de Chlamydia.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> ¿¿INSULTAR QUE DEMUESTRA??



Qué patético... calumnias para provocar mi ira y aportarla como prueba de que la transmisión sexual de VIH :XX::XX: ... arañas costras del culo porque cosa mejor no tienes.

Hale, a dormirla mediquillo que no das la talla ni nadie espera que la des algún dia.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Vete a dormir ya que pasan las horas, los dias y los meses y ...
> *SIGUES SIN APORTAR LUZ SOBRE TUS PUTAS CONSIGNAS*​
> Saludos a los hijoputas de las farmacéuticas que te ponen los garbanzos en la mesa, caso perdido.



Aporto luz sobre la poca idea que tienes de las cosas de las que hablas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Aporto luz sobre la poca idea que tienes de las cosas de las que hablas.



Lo has hecho de pena a pesar de tu esfuerzo ímprobo. Perro faldero no caza perdices.

A dormirla ya, bombillo, que estás que te fundes


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo has hecho de pena a pesar de tu esfuerzo ímprobo. Perro faldero no caza perdices.
> 
> A dormirla ya, bombillo, que estás que te fundes



Por lo menos tal vez aprendas tu algo.... que afirmas de forma contundente a la ligera con muy poca idea......


----------



## xakueko (15 May 2011)

Para calmar un poco los animos, os dejo los enlaces de un par de videos.

Uno recien salido del horno

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/23072086?title=0&amp;byline=0&amp;portrait=0" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/23072086">La ciencia del pánico (Español)</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/lacienciadelpanico">la ciencia del panico</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


y otro, que aunque tiene ya algunos años, la verdad es que resulta siempre "muy actual"

<embed src="http://blip.tv/play/AYKI%2B18C" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="414" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed>

"Terror Hipnótico inducido por el diagnóstico."(VIH+)



bastante clarificadores, ambos los dos. NO ????


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

xakueko dijo:


> Para calmar un poco los animos, os dejo los enlaces de un par de videos.
> 
> Uno recien salido del horno
> 
> ...



Pues si no se contagia como se afirma en el primer video... De donde salen los casos documentados por contagio por accidentes entre personal sanitario (casos que el video afirma no existen). Un par de ejemplos....

HIV seroconversion after needlestick injury

http://medind.nic.in/iau/t02/i4/iaut02i4p206.pdf


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Pues si no se contagia como se afirma en el primer video... De donde salen los casos documentados por contagio por accidentes entre personal sanitario



Define un caso de "contagio".

Las pruebas dan positivo en un % de los casos, independientemente de que el sujeto sea virgen, drogadicto, monja, prosituta o cirujano (como demuestra el gráfico del ministerio de salud holandés).

Por tanto solo nos queda la interpretación subjetiva de un resultado positivo. Esta interpretación varía según las ideas preconcebidas y las cirunstancias. Por ejemplo: 

Enfermera que pone inyecciones a seropositivos se pincha accidentalmente con una aguja usada. Se hará la prueba del VIH y:
- si es negativa el veredicto es *suerte*,
- si es positiva el veredicto es *contagio*.​Pero el veredicto real es que la enfermera solo es *un caso aleatorio del % que resultan seropositivos* vivan como vivan y hagan lo que hagan. La esplicación se busca siempre "a posteriori" según una tabla de dogmas de fe.

*Una prueba que no es científica no tiene ningún sentido aunque se quiera dárselo.* Es facilísimo encontrar una razón _a posteriori _ (una racionalización) para ser seropositivo. También en la edad media se encontraban razones para quemar a una mujer brujopositiva  (que daba positiva en la prueba de brujería).


----------



## Metabarón (15 May 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Define un caso de "contagio".
> 
> Las pruebas dan positivo en un % de los casos, independientemente de que el sujeto sea virgen, drogadicto, monja, prosituta o cirujano (como demuestra el gráfico del ministerio de salud holandés).
> 
> ...



Hombre, una cosa: tú dices que los que salen como positivo, son falsos positivos y es un % de error que se da. Entonces, se podría comprobar si el % de HIV entre enfermeras que se han pinchado con una jeringuilla, es mayor al % entre muestras aleatorias.

Si existe algún estudio que hable de esto que acabo de decir (y me imagino que los habrá), sería bastante clarificador, bien para atacar la teoría oficial, bien para defenderla.


----------



## biolton (15 May 2011)

Metabarón dijo:


> Hombre, una cosa: tú dices que los que salen como positivo, son falsos positivos y es un % de error que se da. Entonces, se podría comprobar si el % de HIV entre enfermeras que se han pinchado con una jeringuilla, es mayor al % entre muestras aleatorias.
> 
> Si existe algún estudio que hable de esto que acabo de decir (y me imagino que los habrá), sería bastante clarificador, bien para atacar la teoría oficial, bien para defenderla.



Estudio sobre Falsos Positivos en una poblacion con prevalencia baja (donde siempre habra mas falsos positivos). Supongo que los falsos positivos entre personal sanitario se asemejen a este caso.... Aunque el articulo es muy antiguo, es el primero que he visto


Measurement of the false positive rate in a screening program for human immunodeficiency virus infections.
(PMID:3419477)

Burke DS, Brundage JF, Redfield RR, Damato JJ, Schable CA, Putman P, Visintine R, Kim HI
Division of Communicable Diseases and Immunology, Walter Reed Army Institute of Research, Washington, D.C. 20307-5100.
The New England Journal of Medicine [1988, 319(15):961-4]
Type: Journal Article

Abstract	Highlight Terms 
Gene Ontology(1) Diseases(2) Species(2) Chemicals(1)
In a program screening civilian applicants for U.S. military service for human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) infection, we studied the frequency of false positive diagnoses retrospectively among applicants seropositive for HIV in a subpopulation with a very low prevalence of infection. That subpopulation was defined as consisting of all applicants tested between October 16, 1985, and June 30, 1987, who were young (17 or 18 years of age) and resided in a rural county in a state with a low incidence of reported acquired immunodeficiency syndrome (n = 135,187). Serum specimens from 15 applicants positive for HIV in this low-prevalence subpopulation were retrieved from a serum bank and retested by two Western blot methods, radioimmunoprecipitation, and an immunoassay constructed from a molecularly cloned and expressed viral envelope polypeptide. Fourteen of the 15 samples were unequivocally positive on all retest assays, and 1 was negative. Thus, *the measured rate of false positive diagnoses in this program was 1 in 135,187 persons tested*. Factors important in achieving a low false positive rate were redundant, multistep testing algorithm, conservative criteria for interpreting Western blots, the requirement that a second, newly drawn serum specimen be tested for verification before a diagnosis of HIV was considered established, and tight quality control of laboratory testing procedures. We conclude that a screening program for HIV infection in a low-prevalence population can have an acceptably low false positive rate.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> Estudio sobre Falsos Positivos ....



Primero habrá que definir lo que un "verdadero positivo", no te parece? 

- El que tiene anticuerpos? *NO*, porque ya vimos que son moléculas muy variadas y de muchos grados de promiscuidad (reaccionan con diversos antígenos de forma mprevisible).

- El que tiene "carga viral" > X? *TAMPOCO*, porque la PCR detecta alguna carga viral en todas las muestras. Cada laboratorio de PCR define a capricho una X a partir de la cual se dictamina "verdadero positivo", práctica absurda porque el supuesto VIH o se tiene o no se tiene, igual que una mujer no puede estar embarazada a medias. 

- El que da positivo en un aislamiento viral? *TAMPOCO*, porque esta prueba no se hace JAMÁS con ningún paciente, está limitada a aplicaciones de investigación teórica y se utilizan cepas especiales de linfocitos estimuladas con productos químicos para que produzcan "virus" (o algo que lo parece). Nunca se ha aislado VIH directamente del suero de nungún paciente, ni siquiera de los que dan alta "carga viral".

Por tanto *no existe ningún método científico para confirmar la infección por VIH* y todo se queda en una práctica de magufería ayudada de técnicas indirectas que sirven para ocultar un fraude científico a base de oscurantismo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 May 2011)

biolton dijo:


> etested by two Western blot methods, radioimmunoprecipitation, and an immunoassay constructed from a molecularly cloned and expressed viral envelope polypeptide.



Todos los inmunólogos saben que esos polipéptidos son de origen desconocido, pues según admiten todos los fabricantes de las pruebas, los "primers" proceden de _"VIH parcialmente aislado"_. Este eufemismo no quere decir otra cosa que "_sacados de una mezcla de restos celulares humanos en una banda del gradiente de sacarosa que debería corresponder a un retrovirus"_. Todo intento de purificar el VIH ha sido fracasado, sin embargo el material de origen humano que centrifuga en esa banda, aunque no presente virus alguno al microscopio, se utiliza como "antígeno específico" en las fraudulentas pruebas del VIH.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2011)

Añadidos en la primera página del hilo:

* Los exosomas y su relación con el "VIH".

* El VIH (nos dicen) ya no mata deprimiendo el sistema inmune, sino _sobreestimulándolo_.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jun 2011)

Extendido el apartado de fármacos con nuevos fármacos y notas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-sobre-el-sida-es-un-fraude.html#post4201515


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (2 Ago 2011)

....................


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Ago 2011)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Los comentarios...



_Los comentarios_....¿qué quieres decir?:::.

De la noticia:



> El TS recuerda que la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid aceptó como hechos probados que la pareja mantuvo relaciones desde 1996, dos años después de que a él se le diagnosticara que estaba infectado con el VIH y era portador de anticuerpos, pero la mujer no lo descubrió hasta nacer su hija en 1997, caer ésta enferma y apreciarse que ambas estaban contagiadas.



El Estudio Padian (estudio OFICALISTA, POR CIERTO, que da por ciertas todas las creencias oficiales sobre le "VIH/SIDA") estudió 175 "parejas discordantes" como esta, que tuvieron relaciones sexuales sin preservativo durante 11 años.

Hubo CERO "infecciones".

*¿Cómo diablos saben que esta mujer no daba "positivo" al (mal llamado) "test de VIH" ANTES DE TENER RELACIONES con el acusado?. *


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (3 Ago 2011)

....................


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ago 2011)

( | )_euirbor===>( O ) dijo:


> Lo que pones en rojo es lo que pienso yo...¿y si fue al revés?



Caen en la falacia _post hoc ergo propter hoc_. Esto es: _B pasa después de A, luego A es la causa de B_.

Voy a poner 3 ejemplos de _post hoc ergo propter hoc_:

*1* Fulanita reza a la Virgen de su pueblo -azotado por pertinaz sequía- para que llueva. Llueve. _*Ergo*_ llueve porque fulanita rezó.

*2* Fulanita va a curandero para que le haga ritual mágico para que menganito se enamore de ella. Menganito se enamora de ella. _*Ergo*_ menganito se enamoró porque fulanita mandó hacer el ritual mágico. 

*3* Fulanita se acuesta con menganito, que es "seropositivo" (ni entro ni salgo en qué significa ser "seropositivo", ver primera página del hilo para más información). Fulanita testa después como "seropositiva". _*Ergo*_ menganito contagio a fulanita.​
Cualquier persona con un bachillerato bien hecho reconoce la falacia de los puntos 1 y 2.

No obstante, *hace falta bastante más sofisticación intelectual para ver que 3 es TAMBIÉN una falacia*.



> ¿van a empezar a condenar a gente por follar sin condón teniendo la gripe A? ¿pastillas para el invierno para no contagiar al cónyuge de gripe aviar como próximo negocio?.



No les des ideas...



> Respecto a los comentarios que decía, se ve que la gente no atiende a razones de este tipo en los comentarios de la noticia, por eso se las traen condenando a esa persona incluso a cadena perpetua por "contagiar".



Los juicios por "contagiar el SIDA" en nuestra sociedad son como los castigos por "dar mal de ojo" en las sociedades primitivas. 

No esperes que la gente tenga ningún espíritu crítico con respecto a qué se está juzgando.

(Y quienes queman a una mujer "por bruja" ESTÁN TAMBIÉN CONVENCIDOS de estar haciendo "lo correcto").


----------



## xakueko (7 Ago 2011)

El Supremo condena a dos años de cárcel al hombre que contagió el sida a su mujer y a su hija


A la vista de la noticia, me vienen a la cabeza varias cosas.

La primera es que evidentemente el acusado no tiene un abogado muy competente que digamos y no sólo porque tendría que haber pedido al tribunal que demostrara pericialmene la existencia del VIH, con lo que ya los metía en un berenjenal del que habría que ver como salían, sino también porque acusan al tío sólo con la palabra de ella, lo que me parece cuanto menos muy fuerte.

Sólo hay que ver el desarrollo temporal de los hechos para darse cuenta de que la historia apesta por parte de ella. Dice que se enteró al nacer su hija en el 97, pero sin embargo no sólo siguió con él sino que además se casaron en el 99 y no se separaron hasta el 2003.

Como cojones pueden demostrar fehacientemente y sin ninguna duda razonable que no se lo había dicho desde el principio de la relación. Porqué sino siguieron juntos cuando nació la cría, que según ella, fue cuando se enteró.

Lo único que si se ve clarísimo es que la tía debe ser una elementa de mucho cuidado. Una auténtica hija de puta resentida con el único propósito de hacer daño al precio que sea, que además no se corta a la hora de manifestar cosas como" _*"Lo que tenga que pagar va a ser poco".*_ 

Sabe Dios lo que pasó realmente entre ellos que motivará esa reacción por parte de ella. Seguramente nunca llegaremos a saberlo, pero para mi al menos está muy claro que ella solo busca machacar a su ex.


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

Por su tematica, este hilo encaja mucho mejor en el subforo de "Conspiraciones"

Ruego a quien corresponda que lo mueva.


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> Por su tematica, este hilo encaja mucho mejor en el subforo de "Conspiraciones"
> 
> Ruego a quien corresponda que lo mueva.



--------------------
A sus órdenes señor, jejeje


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> Por su tematica, este hilo encaja mucho mejor en el subforo de "Conspiraciones"



¿Dónde está la "conspiración"?.

Quizás no haya usted reparado en el hecho de que el hilo está basado en FUENTES OFICIALES. 

¿"Conspiran" según usted los oficialistas del "VIH/SIDA" contra sí mismos o qué?.


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está la "conspiración"?.
> 
> Quizás no haya usted reparado en el hecho de que el hilo está basado en FUENTES OFICIALES.



En la medicina, como en el resto de las ciencias, no existen las "Fuentes oficiales". El termino "Oficial", es un invento de conspiranotico, magufos, negacionistas o pseudocientificos para dar a entender que existe nos posturas enfrentadas.

Cuando alguien habla de FUENTES OFICIALES es que esta defendiendo una conspiración.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> En la medicina, como en el resto de las ciencias, no existen las "Fuentes oficiales". El termino "Oficial", es un invento de conspiranotico, magufos, negacionistas o pseudocientificos para dar a entender que existe nos posturas enfrentadas.



Me temo que no sabe usted Español.

Infórmese. Diccionario RAE:

_oficial.
(Del lat. officiālis).
1. adj. Que es de oficio, o sea que tiene autenticidad y emana de la autoridad derivada del Estado, y no particular o privado. Documento, noticia oficial_​
¿Acaso la mayor parte de los estados no han adoptado como cierta la idea de que el SIDA está causado por un ente llamado "VIH"?.

¿Acaso los sistemas nacionales de salud y las facultades de Medicina dependientes de los estados no dan como un hecho incontestable que el SIA está causado por el "VIH"?.

*¿Acaso esto no permite llamar "Oficial" a la idea de que el SIDA está causado por el "VIH"?.* 

¿Existen posturas enfrentadas sobre el SIDA o hay acaso una unanimidad monolítica?.

¿Cómo distinguimos a lo que dice (por ejemplo) Peter Duesberg sobre el SIDA de lo que dice (por ejemplo) el NIH?.

¿Prefiere usted "posición MAYORITARIA" sobre "posición Oficial"?.


----------



## muyuu (8 Ago 2011)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Mira, esto que estás citando es un caballo de batalla continuo; se ve que no hay manera de explicar a la gente que no ha estudiado estadística a fondo (e incluso a alguna que sí lo ha hecho) que las correlaciones no indican causalidad; en cualquier sistema que depende de muchos 'factores', la correlación de dos variables no indican causalidad necesaria ni suficiente, ya que la dimensionalidad del sistema y su simplificación al estudiarlo pueden estar escondiendo otras correlaciones 'más pertinentes'; ergo, cuando uno llega al convencimiento de que observa una correlación positiva que pueda indicar una causa-efecto, lo que tiene que hacer es buscar el mecanismo de dicha causa-efecto y mostrarlo, no dar el estudio estadístico como prueba de la causa-efecto, cuando solo es un indicador; joder, eso de primero de estadística.



Esto habría que machacarlo desde EGB... la gente simplemente no se quiere enterar, tenemos un nivel de mierda.


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Infórmese. Diccionario RAE:
> 
> _oficial.
> (Del lat. officiālis).
> 1. adj. Que es de oficio, o sea que tiene autenticidad y emana de la autoridad derivada del Estado, y no particular o privado. Documento, noticia oficial_​



Me alegra que haya colgado la definición... así me ahorra tenerla que colgar yo.

No existe la Ciencia Oficial, ya que la ciencia no emana de la autoridad del Estado.
La Tierra no gira alrededor del Sol porque así lo haya determinado el Estado.
Decir que la tierra es plana y que la idea de la tierra esférica es solo la "Teoría Oficial" es un argumento conspiranoico.

Denominar a un conocimiento científico de "Oficial" es considerar que su autenticidad esta impuesta por el Estado y que es falso. (Ya que en caso contrario no haría falta imponerlo). Ademas implica que todos los científicos, que tienen conocimientos para saber de la falsedad, están confabulados con el estado para mantener la mentira. En resumen, el termino "Ciencia oficial" lleva implícita la existencia de una conspiración.

Por lo tanto el apartado mas correcto es el hilo de las conspiraciones.



> ¿Acaso la mayor parte de los estados no han adoptado como cierta la idea de que el SIDA está causado por un ente llamado "VIH"?.
> 
> ¿Acaso los sistemas nacionales de salud y las facultades de Medicina dependientes de los estados no dan como un hecho incontestable que el SIA está causado por el "VIH"?.
> 
> ¿Acaso esto no permite llamar "Oficial" a la idea de que el SIDA está causado por el "VIH"?.



Todos los estados del mundo han adoptado como cierta que la tierra es esferica

En todas los sistemas educativos y escuelas de geografia que estudia que la tierra es esférica.

¿Permite eso llama a la "Teoría Oficial" a la idea de la "tierra no plana"?

Obviamente no... por que como ya he dicho esta idea no emana de la autoridad del estado.


La ciencia a diferencia de la politica, la religión o la pseudociencias no se apoyan en autoridades, sino en EVIDENCIAS.

Da igual lo que digan los estados, las autoridades sanitarios, el santón de turno o los lideres políticos.... la ciencia esta basada en evidencias.

Y llegados a este punto los conspiranoicos/magufos, sueltan... "pero si he presentado millones de evidencias. En este hilo e colgado cientos de enlaces y articulos con infinidad de evidencias que no ha sido rebatidas por los oficialistas y bla bla bla"

Si, en internet puedes escribir lo que te de la gana... y puedes enlazar o copiar lo que han dicho otros. Por lo tanto se dicen muchísimas cosas.... y la mayor parte es una mierda. Ley de Sturgeon - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Acumular basura en un foro de internet no es recopilar evidencias científicas.

Para intentar poner un poco de orden y poder filtra las evidencias científicas de la basura, se ha creado un sistema de publicaciones basado en revisión por pares. No es un sistema perfecto pero funciona razonablemente bien y cumple con su cometido que es trasmitir el conocimiento científico.

Si eres conocedor de un gran descubrimiento, El sida no existe, la tierra esta hueca, la fusión fría o vida alienigena.... la mejor manera de darlo a conocer a los científicos de todo el planeta es a traves del sistema de publicaciones científicas.

Cualquiera puedes escribir un articulo contando sus descubrimientos, teorias o revelaciones..

¿Por que los conspiranoicos en lugar de perder horas llenando los foros y blogs con cientos de mensajes sobre sus teorías no escriben un único articulo con ellas y lo envían?

Porque estas revistas están sometidas a revisión... Cualquier afirmación que se haga debe estar basada en las evidencias. En caso contrario no se publica.

Todas esas toneladas de "pruebas irrefutables" utilizadas para defender las ideas mas peregrinas en los foros de internet, desaparecen cuando se les somete a una minima revisión.

Los conspiranoicos utilizan tres tacticas para esquivar este problema:
1) la ignorancia... La mayoría tienen una cultivada ignorancia sobre como funciona la ciencia y desconocen las publicaciones sujetas a revisión por pares.
2) Consideran que hay una conspiración que censura sistematicamente sus artículos llenos de pruebas irrefutables.
3) Buscan artículos en revistas con revisión por pares que tengan algo que ver con el tema... aunque sea muy remotamente. No se los leen y menos aun entienden lo que dicen.... pero afirman rotundamente que esos artículos demuestran y deficiente sus descabelladas conclusiones.

Esta ultima táctica tiene un grave fallo. Si hay artículos científicos que demuestran rotundamente esas teorías disparatadas.¿Por que los científicos no se los creen? En ese caso se recurre a considerar que todos los científicos son unos ignorantes o están implicados en la conspiración.

Soy consciente de que hay muchos a los que les gusta acumular basura(Nunca entenderé ese hobby tan absurdo). 
Solo les pediría que lo hiciesen en el sitio adecuado para no molestar al resto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> No existe la Ciencia Oficial, ya que la ciencia no emana de la autoridad del Estado



¿Ah no?.

¿Acaso no sabe usted _quienes_ anunciaron al mundo que el SIDA estaba causado _probablemente_ por un retrovirus?.


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Ah no?.



No. La ciencia no emana de la autoridad del Estado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> No. La ciencia no emana de la autoridad del Estado.



Insisto: ¿No sabe usted _quienes_ anunciaron al mundo que el SIDA estaba causado _probablemente_ por un retrovirus?.


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Acaso no sabe usted quienes anunciaron al mundo que el SIDA estaba causado _probablemente_ por un retrovirus?.



Parece que sabe poco de como funciona la ciencia. Le repito que esta basada en la evidencia no en las autoridades.

Da igual que lo afirmase el santo padre por revelación directa del mismísimo Dios todopoderoso, el presidente de los EEUU reunido junto con todos los lideres mundiales,todos los premios nobeles del mundo con Albert Einstein a la cabeza o el mas tonto de tu clase, es completamente irrelevante.
Lo único que importa si las evidencias corroboran o no esa afirmación.

Si los científicos saben que el sida esta causado por un virus... no es porque se lo anunciase alguien muy listo, o muy poderoso, o con muchos intereses económicos, sino porque las evidencias científicas así no indican.

Como eres libre de pensar lo que quieras, puedes pensar que todo esto es falso. Que todos los cientificos son tontos que se creen cualquier cosa que se les diga sin requerir pruebas.... o que son unos corruptos que están confabulados con los estados, Farmaceuticas y otros poderosos para defender mentiras interesadas.
En cualquier caso estarías defendiendo que existe una conspiración...y el lugar para discutir sobre conspiraciones es el subforo "Conspiraciones"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

Magnífico. Ignora usted la historia del "VIH/SIDA".

La teoría (malísima, por cierto) de que el SIDA está causado por un retrovirus se presentó al mundo el 23 de abril de 1984.

Se presentó NO en publicaciones científicas (que vendrían después, en mayo) sino en una rueda de prensa por un tal Robert Gallo que trabajaba para el NIH y una tal Margaret Heckler (equivalente a ministra de Sanidad en USA).

Aquí los tiene usted en ese día fatídico:







Tanto Gallo como Heckler trabajaban para el gobierno USA.

Su teoría es _oficial_ de acuerdo a la definición de la RAE.



alb. dijo:


> Si los científicos saben que el sida esta causado por un virus...



Deje de hablarme de "los científicos" como si fuesen lemmings clonados. 

Este científico (es uno entre cientos) sabe que el SIDA no está causado por ningún virus:







Peter Duesberg on AIDS - Duesberg.com - HIV / AIDS research website for Peter H. Duesberg.

¿Quiere más científicos que saben que el SIDA no está causado por el "VIH"?. Aquí los tiene:

HIV & AIDS - VirusMyth AIDS WebSite - Science Section


----------



## Vde (8 Ago 2011)

Mi pregunta, y puede parecer tonta, es

Y que hay de los supuestos sintomas del VIH??


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Magnífico. Ignora usted la historia del "VIH/SIDA".



Creo que te has confundido conmigo.
No pretendo perder el tiempo debatiendo contigo sobre este tema.
Simplemente he señalado que este hilo esta mal ubicado y que debería estas situado en "Conspiraciones"

Por un lado defiende que el sida no existe y que todo es un invento de los Estados Unidos que mantiene esa mantiene con aviesas intenciones..... pero al mismo tiempo no quiere que el hilo se localice en conspiraciones.

¿No cree que el mejor lugar para denunciar esta terrible conspiración es el subforo de las conspiraciones?


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

Vde dijo:


> Mi pregunta, y puede parecer tonta, es
> 
> Y que hay de los supuestos sintomas del VIH??



Sintomas como por ejemplo... la muerte.

La Comunidad » Apuntes científicos desde el MIT » Consecuencias letales del negacionismo



> *Consecuencias letales del negacionismo*
> 
> No salgo todavía de mi asombro por el estudio que anoche cayó en mis manos…
> 
> ...


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Ago 2011)

> Su teoría es oficial *de acuerdo a la definición de la RAE*.



De acuerdo a la definición de la RAE, Alfonso X era fascista. Hay que darle bastante menos credibilidad a la Real Academia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> ...este hilo esta mal ubicado y que debería estas situado en "Conspiraciones"
> 
> Por un lado defiende que el sida no existe...



Señale por favor el post en el cual yo digo que _"el sida no existe"_. Busque, busque. Tal post NO EXISTE.



alb. dijo:


> Sintomas como por ejemplo... la muerte



Señale por favor la fuente PRIMARIA que indica que hay un retrovirus que provoca el SIDA.

El _Magufo_ es el que dice cosas que no puede probar.

Yo LE ACUSO A USTED de ser un MAGUFO, porque usted no puede probar (con fuentes PRIMARIAS, el _Hola_ o el _Muy Interesante_ no me sirven) que el SIDA esté causado por ningún retrovirús. 

Pruébeme que estoy equivocado aportando esas fuentes primarias. Busque, busque...(no sabe en qué berenjenal se ha metido)


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

¿Que parte de "No voy a entrar a discutir contigo sobre este tema" no ha entendido?

Lo que esta claro es que usted defiende que existe una conspiración sobre el tema y que hay grupos que están defendiendo una mentira sobre el sida. ¿No es verdad?

Si lo que pretende es denunciar una conspiración.... el apartado adecuado es "Conspiraciones".

Vaya alli y cuénteselo a quien quiera escucharle.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Que parte de "No voy a entrar a discutir contigo sobre este tema" no ha entendido?
> 
> Lo que esta claro es que usted defiende que existe una conspiración sobre el tema y que hay grupos que están defendiendo una mentira sobre el sida. ¿No es verdad?
> 
> ...



Sin enlaces, por supuesto. Alguien que ignora la conferencia de prensa Gallo-Heckler de 1984 NO maneja fuentes primarias. _Of course_.

No puede usted probar esto que ha dicho:



alb. dijo:


> Sintomas como por ejemplo... la muerte



Felicidades, *ya es usted un Magufo*.



alb. dijo:


> En la medicina, como en el resto de las ciencias, no existen las "Fuentes oficiales". El termino "Oficial", es un invento de conspiranotico, *magufos*, negacionistas o pseudocientificos para dar a entender que existe nos posturas enfrentadas.



Cuando se mire en el espejo por las mañanas ya puede decirse a sí mismo con total justicia: 

_*"Creo en cosas que no puedo probar. Soy un Magufo"*_.​
¡No se olvide de decírselo mañana por la mañana!, ¿eh?. ¡Es su primer día de magufo! .

(Hemos tenido esta discusión muchas veces, durante cientos de posts. NADIE NUNCA ha conseguido probar con literatura _primaria_ que el "VIH" cause el SIDA).

(Usted _cree_ conocer una verdad científica, pero en en realidad es usted un CREYENTE en una religión -que son todas falsas por definición- en este caso la religión del _"VIH/SIDA"_)​


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Ago 2011)

> Cuando se mire en el espejo por las mañanas ya puede decirse: "Creo en cosas que no puedo probar. Soy un Magufo".



Como la mano invisible ^^


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> Para intentar poner un poco de orden y poder filtra las evidencias científicas de la basura, se ha creado un sistema de publicaciones basado en revisión por pares. No es un sistema perfecto pero funciona razonablemente bien y cumple con su cometido que es trasmitir el conocimiento científico.
> 
> Si eres conocedor de un gran descubrimiento, El sida no existe, la tierra esta hueca, la fusión fría o vida alienigena.... la mejor manera de darlo a conocer a los científicos de todo el planeta es a traves del sistema de publicaciones científicas.
> 
> 3) Buscan artículos en revistas con revisión por pares que tengan algo que ver con el tema... aunque sea muy remotamente. No se los leen y menos aun entienden lo que dicen.... pero afirman rotundamente que esos artículos demuestran y deficiente sus descabelladas conclusiones.



Utilice usted los artículos de revisión por pares para probar que el VIH causa el SIDA.

(Fuentes _primarias_, por favor)

_Un, Dos, Tres, Responda otra vez_...


----------



## alb. (8 Ago 2011)

uufff

Al final siempre entro al trapo... aunque se que es inutil.

Basta 2 minutos para encontrar en Pubmed las "fuentes primarias"
Si no me he colado, el primer articulo en el que se identifico el virus del VIH fue

Princess Takamatsu Symp. 1984;15:93-108.

HTLV: epidemiology and relationship to disease. [Princess Takamatsu Symp. 1984] - PubMed result



> HTLV: epidemiology and relationship to disease.
> Blattner WA, Clark JW, Gibbs WN, Williams CK, Nomura A, Mann D, Saxinger C, Robert-Guroff M, Gallo RC.
> Abstract
> 
> With the discovery of the human retrovirus class, an important turning point in the understanding of the process by which cancer is caused and develops in humans has been achieved. As summarized here, clinical and epidemiologic studies have documented the close association of human T-cell leukemia virus (HTLV-I) to a particular form of T-cell malignancy, adult T-cell leukemia/lymphoma (ATL). Yet to be understood is the process involved in translating virus infection into malignant lymphoproliferation. Epidemiologic data suggest that this may involve a relatively long latent period between primary HTLV-I infection and subsequent malignancy risk. Presumably, identifiable co-factors will emerge to explain the trigger for malignant transformation. However, the restricted pattern of tumor phenotype suggest that this process is tightly linked to cells for which HTLV-I has a particularly strong infectious trophism. Interdisciplinary studies are currently under way in a number of laboratories to elucidate the molecular interactions in the HTLV-I associated malignant transformation process in order to correlate these with the epidemiologic data. Thus, lessons are likely to be learned from these molecular and epidemiologic studies which may provide new and important etiologic insights applicable to the prevention and therapy of cancer. Furthermore, with the recent discovery of HTLV-III, a cytopathic form of this class of human retrovirus, the likely cause of acquired immunodeficiency syndrome (AIDS) has been discovered. This has enormous public health implications for the detection, treatment, and prevention of this major medical epidemic. Epidemiologic studies are currently under way to identify what factors associated with virus exposure result in the full-blown AIDS syndrome. In addition, the malignancy potential of this new type of retrovirus is currently the subject of intensive investigation.



Despues de este articulo se han escrito mas de 220.000 artículos científicos en revistas sujetas a revisión por pares sobre el VIH. Evidentemente hay varios cientos de miles de cientificos trabajando en el tema, cada uno de los artículos ha sido revisado por otros muchos, en cada nuevo articulo se ha profundizado sobre el tema. Todos y cada uno de estos articulos son fuentes primarias, por que en cada uno se aportan nueva información y se corrobora lo anterior.... y en algunos casos se corrige algunos aspectos erroneos.

Despues de 200.000 articulos sobre este virus en los que se estudia desde los mas diversos puntos de vista, se analizan todos los detalles del virus con muy diferentes tecnicas y habiendose acumulado una cantidad asombrosa de información, Surgen 4 gilipollas con ganas de notoriedad o simplemente por hacerse los guay y creerse mas listo que nadie llevando a contraria y afirman que todo es mentira.... que el virus sobre el que se ha escrito 200.000 artículos no existe y que estos cientos de miles de científicos se lo han inventado todo..

Y toda sorprendente acusación la hace sin mas pruebas que su ignorancia.

Pero se que todo esto te da igual.... seguirás afirmando que no existe ninguna prueba de que exista el VIH.
Eso si...yo ya paso de seguir escuchando y de seguirte el juego.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> uufff
> 
> Al final siempre entro al trapo... aunque se que es inutil.
> 
> ...



*Sí, se ha colado usted*: El primer artículo identificando el "VIH" (entonces llamado _LAV_) es de Montagnier, de 1983).

Isolation of a T-lymphotropic retrovirus from a pa... [Science. 1983] - PubMed result

(Aquí ni entro ni salgo en el delicadísimo status ontológico del "LAV" _a.k.a._ "HTLV-III" _a.k.a._ "VIH")​
Este artículo amablemente enlazado por usted EXPLÍCITAMENTE RENUNCIA a decir _"el VIH_ -_HTLV III_ en 1984- _causa SIDA"_

Abstract
With the discovery of the human retrovirus class, an important turning point in the understanding of the process by which cancer is caused and develops in humans has been achieved. As summarized here, clinical and epidemiologic studies have documented the close association of human T-cell leukemia virus (HTLV-I) to a particular form of T-cell malignancy, adult T-cell leukemia/lymphoma (ATL). Yet to be understood is the process involved in translating virus infection into malignant lymphoproliferation. Epidemiologic data suggest that this may involve a relatively long latent period between primary HTLV-I infection and subsequent malignancy risk. Presumably, identifiable co-factors will emerge to explain the trigger for malignant transformation. However, the restricted pattern of tumor phenotype suggest that this process is tightly linked to cells for which HTLV-I has a particularly strong infectious trophism. Interdisciplinary studies are currently under way in a number of laboratories to elucidate the molecular interactions in the HTLV-I associated malignant transformation process in order to correlate these with the epidemiologic data. Thus, lessons are likely to be learned from these molecular and epidemiologic studies which may provide new and important etiologic insights applicable to the prevention and therapy of cancer. Furthermore, with the recent discovery of HTLV-III, a cytopathic form of this class of human retrovirus, the likely cause of acquired immunodeficiency syndrome (AIDS) has been discovered. This has enormous public health implications for the detection, treatment, and prevention of this major medical epidemic. Epidemiologic studies are currently under way to identify what factors associated with virus exposure result in the full-blown AIDS syndrome. In addition, the malignancy potential of this new type of retrovirus is currently the subject of intensive investigation.​
¿Lo ve usted?. El artículo NO SE MOJA sobre el tema de la causalidad. Habla de la causa probable del SIDA.



> Despues de este articulo se han escrito mas de 220.000 artículos científicos en revistas sujetas a revisión por pares sobre el VIH.



*¿Es usted por favor tan amable de indicar cuáles prueban que el "VIH" causa el SIDA?.*

(_And there we go, again...Deja vu_...y Putin Baneado)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MFjExnfo-lE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (8 Ago 2011)

Aynrandiano2, yo te lanzo una pregunta sobre el tema ya que si bien desconfío sobre el tema, no sé muy bien que actitud adoptar ante el mismo.

¿Por qué en Cuba el VIH/SIDA es algo sobre lo que se toman medidas, se realizan pruebas de detección positivas y en definitiva se siguen las mismas actuaciones que en nuestra Europa?

Lo digo porque sucede igual que con las vacunas, Cuba es un país ajeno a la farmaindustria y sus tejemanejes.

Gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (9 Ago 2011)

Vde dijo:


> Mi pregunta, y puede parecer tonta, es
> 
> Y que hay de los supuestos sintomas del VIH??



-------------

No es tonta...

Son síntomas de inmunodeficiencia adquirida de forma tóxico -nutricional, conductual.

Resumiendo:"Demasiáo pa un cuerpo solo"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Aynrandiano2, yo te lanzo una pregunta sobre el tema ya que si bien desconfío sobre el tema, no sé muy bien que actitud adoptar ante el mismo.
> 
> ¿Por qué en Cuba el VIH/SIDA es algo sobre lo que se toman medidas, se realizan pruebas de detección positivas y en definitiva se siguen las mismas actuaciones que en nuestra Europa?
> 
> Lo digo porque sucede igual que con las vacunas, Cuba es un país ajeno a la farmaindustria y sus tejemanejes



Excelente pregunta. Yo también me la he hecho.

Y también sobre China. Y Rusia...

Por cierto, en Rusia los "Negacionistas del SIDA" son tratados en pie de igualdad con los "Oficialistas":

‪russia today hiv aids‬&rlm; - YouTube

La respuesta que me doy a mí mismo es que en Cuba los dirigentes políticos son igual de ignorantes en temas científicos que los de cualquier otro país.

(En España por ejemplo tenemos una Ministra de Sanidad con _Power Balance_ y que dice _"diabetis"_. Es difícil caer más bajo)​
¿Les han dicho a los cubanos castristas -los odiados _yankis_ nada menos- que el SIDA lo causa un retrovirus?. Pues simplemente carecen de culquier sentido crítico para poner en cuestión esa afirmación.

Hay Disidentes del SIDA que han señalado también la curiosísima CREDULIDAD TOTAL de los "antisistema" con el tema del "VIH/SIDA".

_* ¿Que el gobierno USA dice que ha matado a Ben laden?. ¡Mentira, por supuesto!.

* ¿Que el gobierno USA dice que ha mandado a astronautas a la luna?. ¡Mentira, por supuesto!.

* ¿Que el gobierno USA dice que el SIDA está causado por un retrovirus imposible de correlacionar por cultivo con la enfermedad?. ¡Verdad, por supuesto!._​
Es algo que hace reflexionar ver tanta irracionalidad con este tema, y mueve a empezar a reflexionar sobre causas psicológicas profundas. 

A este respecto, siempre acabo acordándome del *primer artículo disidente del SIDA publicado*. El de Casper Schmidt, en 1984:

_My sense, however, is that an announcement that any particular epidemic is an example of epidemic hysteria will be met with resistance among those who subscribe to the group delusion, and for whom the epidemic is a golden solution to unconscious conflicts. The larger the number of people subscribing to the delusion, the stronger I would expect the resistance to be to such an announcement (magnification effect of the group). Since it would also give rise to power struggles among people over whose beliefs are stronger or more accurate, such an announcement will have to come from *someone held in very high esteem for having impeccable scientific credibility *In the AIDS epidemic, with the entire Western world sharing a belief that AIDS is caused by promiscuity and two fluids containing a virus, one should expect a truly monumental outpouring of hatred and resistance to such an announcement.

So strongly can a fantasy press upon the minds of scientists and laymen alike that evidence is frequently misinterpreted in order to fit in with more comfortable notions, or, as was pathetically and poignantly done in the case of a phantom epidemic of gonorrhea in a primary school, the wished-for evidence can even be hallucinated.(122) _

HIV & AIDS - The Group-Fantasy Origins of AIDS​
Lo gracioso del caso es que el científico vaticinado por Schmidt en 1984 (*someone held in very high esteem for having impeccable scientific credibility *) ya hizo su papel de Casandra desde 1987: Se llama *Peter Duesberg*, pero ni siquiera su anuncio de que el "VIH" no puede ser la causa del SIDA ha bastado para "romper el hechizo" (léase, la *Histeria de Grupo* de la que Schmidt hablaba en 1984).

Ah, otra a este respecto: El gobierno italiano no se cree del todo que el "VIH" cause el SIDA:

Google


----------



## Al_solo_borrado (9 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> Me alegra que haya colgado la definición... así me ahorra tenerla que colgar yo.
> 
> No existe la Ciencia Oficial, ya que la ciencia no emana de la autoridad del Estado.
> La Tierra no gira alrededor del Sol porque así lo haya determinado el Estado.
> ...



-------------

Nada, erre que erre pa ná.

La ciencia ciencia es, el oficialismo científico ha creido y difundido que la tierra es plana y le ha metido caña directa a descubrimientos transcendentes y esclarecedores.

Robert Gallos hizo fraude científico comprobado.

En el sida y sus arvs se mueve un pastonazo, apesta a No Ciencia,
y en mil campos más.

No me seas ñoño ostia puta


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (9 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Excelente pregunta. Yo también me la he hecho.
> 
> Y también sobre China. Y Rusia...
> 
> ...



El rollo es que los encargados del I+D médico, científicos no políticos (aunque allá todo es político) también son oficialistas.

Y de vacunas ya lo dije en su hilo correspondiente, a mí cuando era chico me pusieron de todo.

No sé, es como lo de que los yankos no llegasen a la Luna y los soviéticos se quedasen callados...me chirría bastante.

Intentaré buscar información al respecto de lo de Cuba.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> El rollo es que los encargados del I+D médico, científicos no políticos (aunque allá todo es político) también son oficialistas



Tú has dicho la clave del asunto.

Hay más: Si eres _"especialista en VIH/SIDA"_, ¿Qué incentivo tienes para declarar que toda tu especialidad y modo de vida es un sinsentido sin pies nio cabeza?.

*¿Cuantos artículos denunciando que la Astrología es un fraude aparecen firmados por Astrólogos profesionales?. *



Da Grappla dijo:


> No sé, es como lo de que los yankos no llegasen a la Luna y los soviéticos se quedasen callados...me chirría bastante.



No he estudiado lo suficiente el tema, lo he puesto sólo como un ejemplo.



Da Grappla dijo:


> Intentaré buscar información al respecto de lo de Cuba.



En Cuba son más papistas que el Papa: Allí ENCIERRAN los "seropositivos" para evitar que "contagien" a nadie.

De hecho los homófobos USA ponen a Cuba como el BUEN EJEMPLO de cómo hay que tratar (a su criterio) la amenaza del "VIH/SIDA".


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (9 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tú has dicho la clave del asunto.
> 
> Hay más: Si eres _"especialista en VIH/SIDA"_, ¿Qué incentivo tienes para declarar que toda tu especialidad y modo de vida es un sinsentido sin pies nio cabeza?.
> 
> ...




Bueno, bueno...los sidatorios hace ya tiempo que no son lo que eran.


----------



## stiff upper lip (9 Ago 2011)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Que parte de "No voy a entrar a discutir contigo sobre este tema" no ha entendido?
> 
> Lo que esta claro es que usted defiende que existe una conspiración sobre el tema y que hay grupos que están defendiendo una mentira sobre el sida. ¿No es verdad?
> 
> ...



Pues si no vas a discutir no sé para qué intervienes en el hilo, el tema es bastante más complejo que tu simplificación ridícula, y lo sabes de sobra puesto que has intervenido en todos los hilos que se han creado sobre el SIDA, por supuesto sin modificar un ápice tu postura, sin admitir ningún razonamiento en contra por bueno que fuera, y siempre con la misma mierda de argumentos y los mismos enlaces ya rebatidos por Putin y otros una y otra vez.

Obviamente estás ya escaldado de sobra e intentas pequeños movimientos como mover este hilo a "conspiraciones" a fin de rebajarlo. Yo me opongo radicalmente.


----------



## stiff upper lip (9 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Señale por favor el post en el cual yo digo que _"el sida no existe"_. Busque, busque. Tal post NO EXISTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, sí que lo sabe, es un viejo troll de estos hilos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Sí, sí que lo sabe, es un viejo troll de estos hilos



No, no es un troll. Lo que dice lo dice sinceramente.

*Me preguntó qué pensará* al ver que los "Negacionistas" (Disidentes) nos conocemos la bibliografía mejor que él. 

(Pasa siempre: Un "Negacionista" del SIDA ha tenido que autoeducarse para dejar de creer en la versión Oficial, por lo que el "Negacionista " medio siempre sabe más sobre SIDA que el Oficialista medio).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ago 2011)

y que hago??? dijo:


> y a ti, esto que pones te parecerá una novedad y que nunca lo han posteado y debatido..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de adquirir este libro:







Es un libro OFICIALISTA (cree que sí, que el "VIH" causa SIDA) para médicos Oficialistas. 

Si usted va a un hospital español a que le "traten" su "infección por VIH" ESTE ES EL LIBRO DE REFERENCIA para los Médicos que le traten.

Le pego a usted los AÑOS de las primeras 50 referencias bibliográficas del primer capítulo de este libro:

_ETIOPATOGENIA DE LA INFECCIÓN POR VIH...

...BIBLIOGRAFÍA

1. ...1983
2. ...1984
3. ...1986.
4. ...1986.
5. ...1999.
6. ...2009.
7. ...2004.
8. ...1989.
9. ...2010.
10. ...2000.
11. ...2009.
12. ...2010.
13. ...2009.
14. ...2002.
15. ...2005.
16. ...2006.
17. ...2006.
18. ...2006.
19. ...2008.
20. ...2009.
21. ...2009.
22. ...2010.
23. ...2002.
24. ...2002.
25. ...1997.
26. ...2006.
27. ...2006.
28. ...2003.
29. ...2002.
30. ...2008.
31. ...2007.
32. ...2008.
33. ...2004.
34. ...1985.
35. ...1985.
36. ...1984.
37. ...1985.
38. ...1986.
39. ...1986.
40. ...1989.
41. ...1987.
42. ...1987.
43. ...1989.
44. ...1989.
45. ...1988.
46. ...1995.
47. ...2005.
48. ...2007.
49. ...2009.
50. ...1993._​
Hay, por lo tanto, 1 referencia de 1983, 2 de 1984, 3 de 1985, 4 de 1986, 2 de 1987, 1 de 1988, 4 de 1989, 1 de 1999, 1 del 2000, 4 del 2002, 2 del 2004, 2 del 2005, 5 del 2006, 2 del 2007, 3 del 2008, 6 del 2009, 3 del 2010...

He visto muchas veces a los Oficialistas del SIDA acusarnos a los "negacionistas" de "citar referencias atrasadas" o de "no estar al día con la bibliografía más reciente".

*¿Puede usted por favor explicarme por qué es reprobable que los "Negacionistas del SIDA" (como yo) citemos "referencias antiguas" mientras que ustedes (los que se creen que el "VIH" causa SIDA) las citan profusamente?.*
Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Sep 2011)

*Post-Taller de preparación de hilo-monstruo referenciando con artículos científicos por qué pareció el SIDA en los años 1980 (no, no fue ningún "virus").*

Dado que sostengo desde 1999 que el VIH ES CIENTÍFICAMENTE IMPOSIBLE que cause SIDA, frecuentemente me preguntan cuál es entonces la causa del SIDA. *Abro este hilo para contestar a esta pregunta.*

Hay 2 SIDAS. El _de verdad_ (gente que _de verdad_ enferma por inmunosupresión grave) y el _de mentira_ (gente a la que se declara "con SIDA" porque son "VIH+" y cumplen otra condición arbitraria, como tener menos de tantos linfocitos por mm3 o tener -digamos- una vulgar candidiasis).

El SIDA de verdad tiene 3 causas seguras: Drogas ilegales, Transfusiones y (sí, es así, lean los prospectos si no me creen) los "tratamientos anti SIDA". 

Además de las causas seguras hay causas probables que no se han investigado en profundidad, tales como el contacto con el semen ajeno o las infecciones múltiples (venéreas o por agua y alimentos en mal estado).​
Se nos lleva _mintiendo_ en este asunto _desde el principio_. 

Viajen ustedes mentalmente a septiembre de 1984. Conectan su televisor un sábado y se encuentran este programa de "Informe Semanal" sobre la (entonces) "nueva epidemia" del SIDA: 

'Sida, el enigma puede resolverse', Informe Semanal (1984) - RTVE.es​
Ya está todo el escenario preparado con _exactamente las mismas mamarrachadas_ que leemos en un periódico del año 2011 sobre este tema. Ya están en este vídeo de 1984:

* Gallo

* Montagnier 

* La (elusiva) "vacuna contra el SIDA" (Gallo la anuncia para...1986:8:, Montagnier -más "prudente"- para...1989 :ouch 

* Los "revolucionarios fármacos milagro". Oigan: (no me lo invento) _"...en el trasbordador Discovery...se ha intentado la purificación de una hormona secreta que podría ser utilizada para el tratamiento de esta enfermedad y también del cáncer" _ (por el mismo precio Cáncer y SIDA, como el _aceite de serpiente_ del buhonero que cura toda enfermedad al hombre y a la bestia). ​
Oigan muy atentamente lo que se nos dice al principio del vídeo.

_El...SIDA...es una *misteriosa* y particular enfermedad..._​
Quédense con esta palabra: *Misteriosa*.

Viajen ahora mentalmente a 1985. Vean este otro "informe Semanal":

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kdrOYp1lm8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Escuchen las _mentiras flagrantes_ que se dicen en este documental:

_Hace ahora 5 años [esto es, en 1981] San Francisco se estremeció de pronto con la aparición de una extraña y desconocida enfermedad Algunas personas -por lo general homosexuales- se morían de cáncer o de neumonía *y nadie sabía muy bien a qué era debido*_​
¿Por qué escribo _mentiras flagrantes_?. Porque TODOS los que sufrían SIDA _hasta 1986_ tenían causas de inmunodeficiencia muy bien conocidas (y ajenas al ningún "virus del SIDA").

Esas causas de inmunodeficiencia _ya se conocían_ cuando empezó la "epidemia". El que los sidosos enfermasen era tan "misterioso" y "enigmático" como que los alcohólicos crónicos tengan mala salud hepática o que los fumadores empedernidos tengan cáncer de pulmón..

Escribo _"hasta 1986"_ (año de los primeros ensayos con AZT) porque a partir de 1986 empezó el SIDA yatrogénico (causado por la actuación médica) causado por el "tratamiento" con quimioterapia inmunosupresora (leer este post para documentar este punto).​
Empiezo por la causa menos conocida: Los _Poppers_.

Empiezo por los Poppers porque se habrán ustedes percatado de que en estos 2 vídeos se asocia contínuamente el SIDA con la _Homosexualidad._



> Distribución de grupos de riesgo en los primeros 1000 casos de SIDA (1983)
> 
> Homosexuales/Bisexuales 727
> 
> ...



Buen comienzo. 727 de los 1000 primeros sidosos eran homosexuales/bisexuales.

¿Qué hacían los homosexuales/bisexuales en los años 70 y 80 que casi nadie más hacía?: Consumir Poppers.













Death Rush: Poppers & AIDS

_*No consuma poppers*. esta es la primera y la última cosa que hay que decir sobre ellos_​
¿Qué efectos tenían (y _tienen_, aún se venden :ouch los Poppers?. Lean, por favor...

CAUSAS DE SIDA HASTA 1986:

_*Poppers*_

Los poppers son "profundamente inmunosupresores":

_These products have been found to be profoundly immunosuppressive for human lymphocytes in vitro, and their by-products when metabolized into N-nitroso compounds have been known to be highly carcinogenic in many animal species. Recreational use of inhaled volatile nitrites is prevalent among male homosexuals and the compounds have been suspected as possible cofactors in Kaposi's sarcoma associated with the Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (AIDS)_

Toxicity, immunosuppressive effects ... [Pharmacotherapy. 1984 Sep-Oct] - PubMed - NCBI​
Homosexual británico que NO tuvo contacto con norteamericanos (ergo difícilmente pudo "infectarse") y que presenta cuadro de SIDA. ¿Causa aducida por los doctores que lo trataron?: Era usuario regular de Poppers.

Attempted immune stimulation in the "gay compromise syndrome".

_Metabolism of N-nitroso compounds produces mutagens, teratogens, and potent carcinogens in 39 different animal species, and volatile nitrites have deleterious effects on human lymphocytes in vitro and in vivo. In relation to the current AIDS epidemic, the timing of production and sales of volatile nitrites for recreational use is the only new life-style factor that might answer the question "why AIDS now?" Prevalence of nitrite use among male homosexuals is very high, and almost every reported case of Kaposi's sarcoma during the past three years includes a history of prior nitrite use. The age of the group of patients in whom Kaposi's sarcoma and AIDS are developing is consistent with a cohort initially exposed seven to 10 years ago. Cessation of nitrite use could reduce the epidemic._

Volatile nitrites. Use and adverse effects related ... [Am J Med. 1985] - PubMed - NCBI​
_There are important reasons for considering nitrite inhalation as a factor in the development of AIDS-related KS in young male homosexuals. These are (1) the pharmacologic properties of amyl, butyl, and isobutyl nitrites, which are toxic; (2) the mutagenic, teratogenic, and carcinogenic products resulting from metabolism of N-nitroso compounds; (3) the potent carcinogenicity of N-nitroso compounds in 39 different animal species; and (4) the deleterious effects of volatile nitrites on human lymphocytes both in vitro and in vivo. Specifically related to this epidemic, there are additional reasons for pursuing the connection between nitrite inhalation and development of KS. These include: (1) the timing of the production and sales of volatile nitrites for use as recreational drugs and the subsequent outbreak of the AIDS epidemic (7 to 10 years); (2) the extensive use of nitrites among male homosexuals; (3) the virtual universal history of nitrite use by young male homosexuals in whom KS has developed during the past 3 years; and (4) the age group in which KS is developing is consistent with a cohort initially exposed 7 to 10 years ago._

Nitrite inhalants: historical perspective. [NIDA Res Monogr. 1988] - PubMed - NCBI​
_Poppers, a new recreational drug craze.

The study was conducted to obtain information on the recreational use of the vasodilators (RVs) amyl nitrite and butyl nitrite in Toronto. The results of 70 interviews (40 complete) indicate that sniffing these RVs gives a 'high' lasting from a few seconds to a few minutes with headache being the most common side effect. None of the more serious side effects mentioned in the literature were reported. RVs are used chiefly in conjunction with sexual activities and dancing. Their use is currently a craze amongst the male homosexual population._

Poppers, a new recreational drug craze. [Can Psychiatr Assoc J. 1978] - PubMed - NCBI​
Ojo al dato: En 2004 CONFIESAN QUE NO HAN ESTUDIADO CLÍNICAMENTE la relación Poppers-SIDA:

_Epidemiologically, the frequent use of nitrites by men who have sex with men has led some experts to implicate these chemicals in the pathogenesis of Kaposi's sarcoma and acquired immunodeficiency syndrome. Controlled clinical trials to examine this potential correlation have not been conducted :8:,_

Poppers: epidemiology and clinical managemen... [Pharmacotherapy. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI​
*Heroína:*

La Heroína y sus adulterantes son inmunosupresores:

Immunoglobulin alterations associated with heroin addiction

Se sabe desde 1961 que los adictos a drogas tienden a dar 10 veces más falsos positivos que la población no adicta en tests serológicos (los "tests de VIH" son tests serológicos).

Immunoglobulin alterations associated with heroin addiction

Finalmente, toda esta masa de evidencias sobre que el SIDA (o gran parte de él) pudo (hasta 1987, desde 1987 empieza la gran epidemia de SIDA yatrogénico) estar causado por drogas la recogió Peter Duesberg (el gran patriarca de los "negacionistas del SIDA"):

The AIDS dilemma: drug diseases blamed on a passeng... [Genetica. 1998] - PubMed - NCBI

*Marihuana:*

SpringerLink - Abstract

_These findings indicate that habitual exposure of the lung to either marijuana or cocaine impairs the ******** and/or cytokine production of AMs. The ultimate outcome of these effects may be an enhanced susceptibility to infectious disease, cancer, and AIDS_

Marijuana and Cocaine Impair Alveolar Macrophage ******** and Cytokine Production​
Marijuana, immunity and infection. [J Neuroimmunol. 1998] - PubMed - NCBI

Drugs and immunity: cannabinoids and their ro... [J Neuroimmunol. 1998] - PubMed - NCBI

Effects on the immune system. [Handb Exp Pharmacol. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI



*Alcohol*

https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=d4bbda87bf5c44b5&biw=1024&bih=677

*Anfetaminas:*







Chronic amphetamine facilitates immu... [Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 1999] - PubMed - NCBI

Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA, 'Ecstasy'): ... [Immunology. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI

Methylenedioxymethamphetamine ('Ecstasy')-ind... [Br J Pharmacol. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI

[Effect of certain social hygiene factors on the w... [Gig Sanit. 1975] - PubMed - NCBI

*Drogas en general*

SpringerLink - Archives of Toxicology, Volume 65, Number 8

_The use of recreational drugs of abuse has generated serious health concerns. There is a long-recognized relationship between addictive drugs and increased levels of infections. Studies of the mechanisms of actions of these drugs became more urgent with the advent of AIDS and its correlation with abused substances_

Microbial infections, immunomodulation, a... [Clin Microbiol Rev. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI​
Addictive drugs and their relatio... [FEMS Immunol Med Microbiol. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI

Drugs of abuse, immune modulation, a... [J Neuroimmune Pharmacol. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI

[Drug abuse and infection]. [Zhongguo Yi Xue Ke Xue Yuan Xue Bao. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI

_...the AIDS epidemic has heightened awareness of the importance of abused drugs as cofactors in disease precipitation and severity_

Drugs of abuse and infectious diseases. [J Fla Med Assoc. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI​
¿Ya se han convencido de que las drogas ilegales son perfectamente capaces de causar inmunodeficienci adquirida?. Bien, pues ahora les sugiero que lean este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...atales-animandonos-tomar-drogas-ilegales.html

...y luego nos tratan de "irresponsables" a los "Negacionistas del SIDA". 

*Semen ajeno como inmunosupresor (relvante para homosexuales o heterosexuales que practiquen sexo anal sin preservativo)*

A multifactorial model for the development ... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 1984] - PubMed - NCBI

Prostaglandin E2 administered via a... [Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 1986] - PubMed - NCBI

Prostaglandin E2 administered via a... [Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 1986] - PubMed - NCBI

The role of prostaglandin E2 in se... [Prostaglandins Leukot Med. 1985] - PubMed - NCBI

Prostaglandin E2, a seminal constit... [Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 1986] - PubMed - NCBI

Semen alloantigens and lymphocytotoxic antibodies i... [Genetica. 1995] - PubMed - NCBI

Artículo de síntesis de 1982 explicando como posibles causas del SIDA (además de un putativo agente infeccioso) las drogas (en especial los poppers en homosexuales) y el semen ajeno (en homosexuales):

The Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome: current status.

*Las transfusiones de sangre de otras personas (alógenas) son inmunosupresoras per se (factor de riesgo para hemofílicos):*

Immunosuppressive effects of all... [Hematol Oncol Clin North Am. 1995] - PubMed - NCBI

Mechanisms of transfusion-associated immun... [Curr Opin Hematol. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI

Immunological aspects of blood transfusions. [Transpl Immunol. 2002] - PubMed - NCBI

"blood transfusions" "immunosuppressive" - Google Académico

Elsevier

Immunosuppressive effects of all... [Hematol Oncol Clin North Am. 1995] - PubMed - NCBI

*Cajón de sastre SIDA multifactorial:*

NONINFECTIOUS COFACTORS IN SUSCEPTIBILITY TO AIDS: POSSIBLE CONTRIBUTIONS OF SEMEN, HLA ALLOANTIGENS, AND LACK OF NATURAL RESISTANCE - Shearer - 2006 - Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences - Wiley Online Library

*Semen inmunosupresor:*

Editorial: Seminal plasma immunosuppressive activity: the achilles heel of reproduction - KELLY - 2008 - International Journal of Andrology - Wiley Online Library

CAUSAS DE SIDA DESDE 1986:

Las anteriores + los "tratamientos anti VIH" (que son inmunosupresores, _todos_, no lo digo yo, lo dicen los prospectos de esos "tratamientos").

DISCLAIMER MÉDICO:

No doy consejos médicos. Sí consejo a todo el mundo que:

*1)* Hable con su médico en profundidad sobre el tema VIH/SIDA. Tomando notas en un cuaderno, a ser posible. Es un tema _letal_. 

*2)* Lea y entienda todos los prospectos de todos los "tests" y "fármacos" cuyo uso se le proponga, INCLUIDOS LOS PROSPECTOS DE LOS "TESTS DE VIH" (que raramente leen los propios médicos, por razones que nadie nunca ha conseguido explicar satisfactoriamente).

*3)* Lea _CRÍTICAMENTE_ (en la medida de sus posibilidades) bibliografía _primaria_ sobre "VIH/SIDA". Que se informe sobre la _controversia_ (que si es el "VIH" la causa del SIDA, O NO LO ES) sobre la etiología del SIDA que hubo en su día, publicada en revistas científicas de primera línea como _Science, Nature, Cancer Research, Bio Tecnology._.. y otrás más. 

*4)* *Vuelva a hablar* con su médico y le plantee las dudas que le hayan podido surgir. Que tome _muy_ buena nota (otra vez, el cuaderno) de las respuestas (o falta de estas) de su médico.

*5)* Reflexione cuidadosamente y decida finalmente si _realmente_ quiere (o no quiere) someterse a un "test de VIH" o a una "terapia anti VIH". Es _su_ decisión personal. Y ha de ser _informada_. El Consentimiento Informado es la piedra angular de la bioética moderna. Yo aquí sólo estoy _informando_ (y quien diga que no _informo_ que señale por favor que he dicho sobre este tema que sea falso).

*6)* Si tiene la desgracia de que le digan que está usted "infectado por el VIH":

Exija saber el nombre comercial de los "tests de VIH" que se han usado ne su diagnóstico. Exija copia completa de los prospectos de dichas pruebas. Léala con _mucha_ atención. Los prospectos revelan que las pruebas NO valen para diagnosticar "infección por VIH".

Exija que le hagan pruebas de antigenemia p24 o de "cultivo de VIH". Los "tests de VIH" normales (ELISA y WB) detectan los anticuerpos, pero los anticuerpos no enferman a nadie.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2011)

*Post-taller sobre futuro hilo sobre por qué murieron realmente Rock Hudson y Freddye Mercury (y no, no fue por el "VIH"):*

Título:

_Pero si el VIH no es la causa del SIDA, ¿de qué murieron entonces Rock Hudson y Freddie Mercury?_

He oído tantas veces está pregunta que abro hilo para contestarla pormenorizadamente y con fuentes.

Básicamente, ambos artistas murieron por SIDA provocado por DROGAS, agravado en el caso de Mercury por la ingesta de AZT.

*Rock Hudson:*

Rock Hudson tomaba Poppers:

Pego textos googleados:

_As they climbed the hill, Rock began jokingly thumbing rides from passing cable cars so that passengers started screaming, "It's Rock Hudson! It's Rock Hudson!" They arrived in the Diplomat Suite to find that Tom Clark had passed out in the bedroom. Rock led the way to the living room, fixed them both another drink. "We were both in suits and he sat across from me and we had a conversation for a while that was clearly about nothing to do with what was on our minds. And finally he said, 'Well, I should be over there or you should be over here,' which I thought was about the sexiest thing I had ever heard anybody say.

I don't remember which one of us budged, but we did. And we had a sort of making-out session. We were finally rolling around on the floor when he said, 'Hang on,' and he produced a little black leather case that had R H embossed on it in gold. And he unzipped it and pulled out his poppers. *He had a personalised Rock Hudson popper case*!_​
Vean a Rock Hudson este vídeo de 1979. Es un vídeo lección sobre a qué profundidades (de alcantarilla) descendió la cultura popular en los años 1970:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/e3VbSfQ3nAM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Es un vídeo que se emitió en _prime time_ en un programa nominado al Emmy. Les doy letra y traducción:

_For some it’s grass, for some it’s coke
For some it’s powder, for some it’s smoke
Everybody today is turning on!
For some it’s dust, for some it’s weed
For some it’s acid, for some it’s speed

Para algunos es la hierba (marihuana), para otros es la coca
Para unos es el polvo, para otros es el humo
¡Todo el mundo hoy se está colocando!
Para algunos es polvo, para otros es hierba
Para unos es ácido, para otrs es speed

But now it’s pills, and now it’s pot
And now it’s poppers, and God-knows-what
Sniff, swig, puff, and your cares are gone
Everybody today is turning on!

Pero ahora son las píldoras, ahora es la marihuana
Y ahora son los poppers, y Dios sabe qué
Esnifa, 

The simple life it must have been
When “smoke” was Luckys and “high” was gin
One pink lady and how it turned ‘em on!
“Junk” was trash, “speed” was swift
Glue was pasted instead of sniffed
Coke and aspirin, and wow it turned ‘em on!

But now it’s sniff and down it goes
Around your windpipe and up your nose
Sniff, swig, puff, and your cares are gone
Everybody today is turning on!

Remember when “high” was up and kicks were tame
And “amyl nitrate” was some guy’s name?
Holdin’ hands and smoochin’ was turning on
“Horse” was ride and “roach” was bugs
“French connections” were foreign plugs
Jivin’ to Eddie Duchin was turning on!

Those days when if your nerves were kind of shot
Instead of going right to pot
You prayed to hold it steady
Kept a Bible ready
Took advice from Rabbi Weiss or Mary Baker Eddy!

But when the world is so amiss
How can a whiskey beat cannibis?
Sniff, swig, puff, and your cares are temporarily gone
Everybody today is turning on!

Remember when “hash” was fried and “T” was brewed?
Someone “pushing” was merely rude
But once a week you cut the grass
And too much acid just gave you gas
Sniff, swig, puff, and your cares are temporarily gone
Everybody today is puffin’
Into fudge look what they’re stuffin’
Hold it, Ma, don’t touch that muffin
God knows what your grandpa’s snuffin’
Everybody today is turning on!_​


*Freddie Mercury:*

Freddie Mercury ingería cocaína:

_Now Freddie could indulge himself like never before. Mountains of cocaine were shovelled up his aquiline nose. Further mountains were carried about on trays strapped to the heads of dwarves at parties that would have had Caligula raising a disapproving eyebrow._

TV and Radio: Freddie Mercury documentary | From the Guardian | The Guardian​
_Mercury’s hedonism has been overstated, says Hutton. Sure, there were waiters at Queen’s 21st birthday party with holes cut out of the backsides of their trousers, and, yes, Mercury did cocaine — but “recreationally and not that much”_

I couldn't bear to see Freddie wasting away - Times Online​
(Dejo a su juicio si uno puede tomar "no demasiada" cocaína).

_Mercury discovered he had Aids in 1987. He had a Kaposi’s sarcoma lump on his shoulder. KS is such an advanced symptom of Aids — wasn’t there any preceding sign that he’d been infected with HIV? No, says Hutton, nothing. “His attitude was ‘Life goes on’. He took AZT and nearly every other drug available. The doctors came to the house to treat him.” Hutton didn’t take a test himself. “I was afraid.” An HIV test he took in 1990 confirmed that he had the virus. He didn’t tell Mercury until he tested positive again a year later. “All Freddie said was ‘Bastards’.”

But I think Freddie knew when it was the time to let go. He decided to come off his Aids medication three weeks before he died.”_​
1. El Sarcoma de Kaposi YA NO ESTÁ (oficialmente) causado por el VIH. En 1987 sí lo estaba, hoy no.

2. El sarcoma de Kaposi ocurría exclusivamente (aparte de en ancianos judíos) en homosexuales que consumiesen Poppers, ergo Freddie mercury consumía Poppers.

3. Freddie Mercury tomó AZT hasta 3 semanas antes de morir. El AZT produce efectos indistinguibles de los (supuestos) efectos de la "infección por VIH".

4. La entrevista el del 2006. Si el "VIH mató a Freddie Mercury" me gustaría que alguien diese una explicación satisfactoria a cómo diablos es posible que Jim Hutton, su amante homosexual desde 1985 (seropositivad conocida desde 1990) siga vivo en el 2006. El señor Jutton murió en el 2010. De _cáncer de pulmón_ (_no_ de SIDA). 

La cocaína destruye el sistema inmune:

********al analysis of lymphocytes subpopulations in experimental cocaine abuse. I. Dose-dependent activation of lymphocyte subsets.

How Cocaine May Weaken The Immune System

"cocaine" "immune system" - Google Académico


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2011)

*Post-taller sobre la piedra angular (de yeso) de la "Ciencia VIH/SIDA"*

Nombre del hilo: _"Tener anticuerpos contra el virus del SIDA significa estar infectado". Piedra angular del VIH/SIDA DESMENTIDA por prospectos oficiales de los "tests de VIH"_

Toda la "ciencia VIH/SIDA" (_ciencia patológica_, BTW) está basada en esa frase.

Leamos un tratado para médicos editado en el 2011:





_La presencia de anticuerpos anti-VIH lejos de reflejar una exposición y erradicación inmune del virus en el pasado, indica el estado del portador actual_​
Oigamos al director del laboratorio de Inmunopatología del SIDA del Instituto de Salud Carlos III:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/u5jqa056EOQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
_...tener anticuerpos contra el virus del SIDA significa estar infectado, a diferencia de otras enfermedades, tener anticuerpos contra la rubeola significa estar protegido contra la rubeola... en el SIDA si tienes anticuerpos contra el VIH es que tienes el virus del SIDA_​
Esta afirmación sustenta TODO el edificio de la "ciencia VIH/SIDA". Todas las correlaciones entre la "infección por el VIH" y el SIDA se basan en este hecho, ya que casi todos los "tests de VIH" que se hacen son en realidad "tests de _anticuerpos_".

Bien: *Esta afirmación la DESMIENTEN los prospectos de los mismos "tests de anticuerpos al VIH"* :8::8::8: . Leamos:

Prospecto de prueba ELISA para VIH. 

http://www.omsj.org/wp-content/uploads/Abbott-Labs.pdf.

En la página 6 leemos:

_A person who has antibodies to HIV-1 it is *pressumed* to be infected with the virus_​
Le única excepción que dan a esto que _presumen_ es en pacientes que hayan participado en ensayos de "vacunas de VIH".

Los médicos VIH/SIDA repiten y repiten que _"ser VIH+ significa que uno está infectado por el VIH"_.

Bien, esto es algo _pressumed_.

¿Qué significa exactamente _pressumed_ en inglés?.

_presumed adjective

appearing to be true on the basis of evidence that *may or may not be confirmed* <the presumed culprit>

*Synonyms* assumed, evident, ostensible, ostensive, presumed, prima facie, putative, reputed, seeming, supposed

*Related Words* demonstrable, external, outward, superficial, visible; conceivable, plausible, possible, supposable; likely, probable; clear, distinct, manifest, obvious, plain; deceptive, delusive, delusory, illusive, illusory, imaginary; misleading, specious; fake, faked, feigned, phony (also phoney), pretended, pseudo, put-on; alleged, claimed, professed, purported, so-called

*Near Antonyms* ******* inapparent; implausible, impossible, improbable, inconceivable, unlikely; actual, authenticated, confirmed, corroborated, established, genuine, real, substantiated, sure, valid, validated, verified_

Presumed - Synonyms and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary​
Resumiendo: 2011-1985 (fecha de introducción del "test de anticuerpos del VIH") = 26 años de "ciencia VIH/SIDA" se basan en una _"suposición que puede ser o puede no ser cierta"_.

Explicaciones que se me ocurren para este hecho extraordinario:

1. Los "científicos VIH/SIDA" son tan perezosos e incompetentes que no se han leído el manual de instrucciones (RTFM, Read the Fucking Manual, Lee el jodido manual) de el instrumento principal de su oficio.

2. Los "científicos VIH/SIDA" son tan estúpidos que sí se han leído el manual, pero son incapaces de entenderlo.

3. Los "científicos VIH/SIDA" se han leído el manual y lo han entendido, pero son unos corruptos que mienten a sabiendas sobre este asunto _mortal_.

4. Hay una explicación coherente con la "ciencia VIH/SIDA" que yo desconozco para todo este asunto, y alguien la pondrá en este hilo.

¿A qué explicación se apuntan ustedes?.


----------



## Baltasar Gracián (9 Oct 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Prospecto de prueba ELISA para VIH.
> 
> http://www.omsj.org/wp-content/uploads/Abbott-Labs.pdf.
> 
> ...



Mi respuesta:

5. - La frase es una simple frase que no contradice nada ni es prueba de nada salvo en la imaginación conspiranoica de los negacionistas.

Los test nunca son fiables al 100% y este test ni siquiera es para diagnóstico; por lo tanto para guardarse las espaldas las farmaceúticas tienen una especie de "DISCLAIMER" como se hace en software y otros productos. 

La frase aparece en un apartado que se titula LIMITACIONES DEL PROCEDIMIENTO. La traducción de la frase completa sería: 

"Una persona con anticuerpos del sida se supone que está infectado del virus, excepto que una persona que haya participado en ensayos de vacuna HIV podría desarrollar anticuerpos a la vacuna y podría o no podría estar infectado de VIH"​


----------



## Baltasar Gracián (9 Oct 2011)

Esta cuestión proviene del hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tima-de-las-pseudociencias-2.html#post5104880



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ah, y USTED ES INCAPAZ de contestar a mis hilos sobre VIH/SIDA. No por ninguna incapacidad de usted, sino porque NO HAY CONTESTACIÓN POSIBLE a las preguntas disidentes.
> 
> *Le pondré un ejemplo muy sencillo de una pregunta que usted (ni NADIE) no puede contestar*, independientemente de su capacidad intelectual o sus estudios:
> 
> ...



Un falso positivo no tiene el virus VIH por lo tanto no desarrollará la enfermedad provocada por ese virus .

Ocurre lo mismo con otros test de virus. 
¿Cómo se distingue un falso positivo de un positivo real a un test de anticuerpos de Hepatitis C?
¿Cómo se distingue un falso positivo de un positivo real a un test de anticuerpos de herpes?
etcétera ....

Si usted quiere creer que no existen los virus porque los test no son 100% fiables puede proponer otras teorías alternativas a las causas de las enfermedades infecciosas. No hace mucho creían que éstas eran un castigo de Dios por haber pecado. 

*Ni el negacionista Peter Duesberge niega la existencia del virus VIH*, que para él no es causante del SIDA sino un virus pasajero inofensivo. Propone que la epidemia de muertes de los 80 por SIDA fue debida al uso de drogas recreacionales. Esta hipótesis ha quedado descartada en varios estudios donde se ha comprobado que únicamente los drogadictos negativos de VIH no han desarrollado las infecciones oportunistas asociadas al SIDA:

Ascher MS, Sheppard HW, Winkelstein W, Vittinghoff E (1993). Does drug use cause AIDS?. Nature 362 (6416): 103–4


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2011)

Baltasar Gracián dijo:


> Mi respuesta:
> 
> 5. - La frase es una simple frase que no contradice nada ni es prueba de nada salvo en la imaginación conspiranoica de los negacionistas.
> 
> Los test nunca son fiables al 100% y este test *ni siquiera es para diagnóstico*



Aquí tiene usted la frase de marras... 

_A person who has antibodies to HIV-1 it is *pressumed* to be infected with the virus
_​
...en 4 tests que SÍ son para diagnóstico:

http://www.orasure.com/docs/pdfs/products/oraquick_advance/OraQuick-Advance-Package-Insert-CE-UK.pdf

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Biolog...Products/PremarketApprovalsPMAs/UCM235249.pdf

http://www.unigoldhiv.com/package_insert.pdf

http://www.mbidiagnostic.com/images/HIV-1_SERUM_WESTERN_BLOT_KIT_PN98002_PACKAGE_INSERT_REV_06b.pdf​
¿Considera usted de recibo “diagnosticar” una “infección” supuestamente mortal que necesitará (necesitará _oficialmente_, en realidad los "fármacos anti-VIH son tan "necesarios" como un tiro en el abdomen) de la administración de fármacos altamente tóxicos basándose en una *presunción*?.

Le recuerdo que “pressume” (o “presume”, que de ambas formas se escribe) significa “dar algo por cierto sin tener pruebas al respecto”.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Oct 2011)

Esperando a que el señor creyente VIH/SIDA forero "Baltasar Gracián" conteste a mis preguntas.

Tómese su tiempo, forero "Baltasar Gracián". Busque, busque referencias. Cuesta mucho buscarlas cuando _no existen_ (le hablo por experiencia). Lleva tiempo el darse cuenta y _asumir_ (es lo más gordo con diferencia, _asumirlo_, le hablo también por experiencia) de que todo lo que a uno le han contado sobre el "VIH/SIDA" está basado en... _nada_.

El Premio Nobel Kary Mullis se hizo disidente del SIDA buscando una referencia bibliográfica que (terminó por darse cuenta) no existe. ¿Le pasará lo mismo a usted?. Lea la historia de Mullis:

_El prólogo que Mullis escribió para el libro de Duesberg, es, a mi juicio, uno de los textos más creíbles y a la vez impactantes sobre la versión disidente. En él, Mullis relata que en 1988 estaba escribiendo un reporte para Specialty Labs (Santa Monica, California), y cuando redactó la frase “El VIH es la causa más probable del SIDA”, quiso respaldar su afirmación con alguna cita científica.

“Para mí, era muy llamativo que el individuo que había descubierto la causa de una enfermedad mortal y hasta ahora incurable, no fuese continuamente aludido en las publicaciones científicas hasta que la enfermedad estuviese curada y olvidada. Pero, como pronto aprendería, el nombre del individuo – que sería seguro materia de Premio Nobel – no estaba en boca de nadie. (…) Tenía que haber un informe publicado, o quizás varios, que juntos indicasen que el VIH es la posible causa del SIDA. Tenía que haberlo”.

Mullis también buscó la información en internet y no la encontró, pero no le dio mucha importancia a eso. “Para estar seguro de una conclusión científica, lo mejor es preguntar a otros científicos directamente. (…) Como parte de mi trabajo, iba a muchos encuentros y congresos. (…) Adquirí el hábito de acercarme a cualquiera que diese una charla sobre SIDA y preguntarle *qué referencias* debía citar para esa cada vez más polémica declaración: «el VIH es la probable causa del SIDA». Después de 10 ó 15 encuentros en un par de años, empecé a preocuparme cuando vi que *nadie podía citarme la referencia*. No me gustaba la fea conclusión que se estaba formando en mi mente: la campaña entera contra la enfermedad considerada con creces como la peste negra del siglo XX, estaba basada en una hipótesis cuyos orígenes nadie podía recordar. Eso desafiaba tanto al sentido científico como al común.

Finalmente, tuve la oportunidad de interrogar a uno de los gigantes de la investigación del VIH y del SIDA, el doctor Luc Montagnier, del Instituto Pasteur, cuando dio una charla en San Diego. Esta sería la última vez en que sería capaz de realizar mi pregunta sin mostrar cólera. Me figuré que Montagnier conocería la respuesta, así que se la planteé”.

Montagnier intentó eludirlo con un par de débiles respuestas con las que Mullis no se dio por satisfecho, y ante la insistencia de éste, “el doctor Montagnier se dirigió hacia el otro lado de la habitación para saludar a un conocido”._​
Si no postea usted la respuesta a mis preguntas la postearé yo (con referencias, por supuesto). No puedo dejar que sus afirmaciones queden sin la respuesta merecida. 

Mientras tanto: Ampliando la sección sobre las _verdaderas_ causas del SIDA y sobre por qué murió Freddie Mercury (sobre Rock Hudson hay menos información).


----------



## Glasterthum (10 Oct 2011)

Baltasar Gracián dijo:


> *Ni el negacionista Peter Duesberge niega la existencia del virus VIH*, que para él no es causante del SIDA sino un virus pasajero inofensivo. Propone que la epidemia de muertes de los 80 por SIDA fue debida al uso de drogas recreacionales. Esta hipótesis ha quedado descartada en varios estudios donde se ha comprobado que únicamente los drogadictos negativos de VIH no han desarrollado las infecciones oportunistas asociadas al SIDA:
> 
> Ascher MS, Sheppard HW, Winkelstein W, Vittinghoff E (1993). Does drug use cause AIDS?. Nature 362 (6416): 103–4



Los negacionistas son oportunistas que van cambiando de chaqueta según les convenga. 
Un dato: "¡Ah! eso prueba que no existe el virus".
Otro dato: "¡Ah, sí que existirá, pero no causa SIDA!".

Y aynrandiano no te ha contestado a ese importante enlace que has puesto.

Aynrand, a ver si remarcándolo comentas ese estudio.


----------



## Glasterthum (10 Oct 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Aquí tiene usted la frase de marras...
> 
> _A person who has antibodies to HIV-1 it is *pressumed* to be infected with the virus
> _​
> ...



Una sencilla pregunta: ¿Con cuántas enfermedades se utiliza la palabra "pressumed"?

"Presumo" que en muchas, y en general con todas las víricas.

Si esto es así y se usa con muchas (lo primero sería comprobarlo), ¿estás diciendo que todas esas otras enfermedades también están mal tratadas? ¿O te retractarás?

En fin y me largo porque este tema me pone de mala hostia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2011)

*SIGO ESPERANDO A QUE EL FORERO "BALTASAR GRACIÁN" ME CONTESTE.*



Glasterthum dijo:


> Una sencilla pregunta: ¿Con cuántas enfermedades se utiliza la palabra "pressumed"?
> 
> "Presumo" que en muchas, y en general con todas las víricas.
> 
> Si esto es así y se usa con muchas (lo primero sería comprobarlo), ¿estás diciendo que todas esas otras enfermedades también están mal tratadas? ¿O te retractarás?



Toda enfermedad que se "presuma" que la tengas (_sin pruebas_, por eso se _presume_) y que por ello te aticen fármacos tóxicos (caso del "VIH/SIDA") es -a mi juicio- un caso de NEGLIGENCIA PROFESIONAL IMPERDONABLE.

¿Que a usted le parece _aceptable_ :ouch: dar quimioterapia tóxica a personas *sanas* :ouch: basándose en _presunciones_?. No es culpa mía que usted tenga una ética tan deficiente. 

De todas formas le agradezco su sinceridad y que hable sin tapujos: *A USTED LE PARECE BIEN DAR FÁRMACOS TÓXICOS A SANOS BASÁNDOSE EN PRESUNCIONES, ESTO ES, SIN PRUEBAS DE NADA. *. Está bien que lo diga, así nos vamos conociendo y no nos sorprendemos de lo que digan los demás. 



Glasterthum dijo:


> Y aynrandiano no te ha contestado a ese importante enlace que has puesto.
> 
> Aynrand, a ver si remarcándolo comentas ese estudio.



*¿Dónde puedo leerlo?*:. No lo encuentro en ninguna parte en Internet?.

Unas preguntas sobre su estudio:

¿Estudia el "VIH" per se o usa los "anticuerpos" como "prueba" de "infección por VIH"?. ¿No acaba de leer que no hay ninguna prueba de que "tener los anticuerpos" signifique "tener el VIH"?

¿Utiliza la definición oficial de SIDA como una enfermedad definitoria en presencia de "anticuerpos al VIH"?. En talcaso no es raro que haya una correlación perfecta entre el SIDA y el "VIH". ¡La correlación la crea la misma definición de SIDA!. 

¿Considera a los Poppers como droga?. 

¿Controla las dosis de drogas y el tiempo durante el que se tomaron?.

Los "VIH+" que no ingieren drogas según su estudio, ¿ingirieron AZT?. Si lo ingirieron no es de extrañar que adquiriesen SIDA, como se descubre simplemente leyendo el prospecto del AZT.​
Resulta chusco que me exijan que comente un estudio que ni se molestan en enlazar. ¿Dónde está, por favor?.


----------



## Glasterthum (11 Oct 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *SIGO ESPERANDO A QUE EL FORERO "BALTASAR GRACIÁN" ME CONTESTE.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperaba algo más de nivel por tu parte en este tema. Pero me equivocaba. A una reflexión clara con unas preguntas concretas que te hago, me respondes con una vulgar perorata acusadora y ad hominem, por la cual, si no comulgo con lo que dices, eso es que "ya nos vamos conociendo" y "soy un asesino que da fármacos que matan". Repugnante. A la altura del más simple y ruin de los progres. Insulta y tergiversa, demagógica y retorcidamente, con tal de no entrar en el debate.

Para mí ya has quedado desacreditado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2011)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Esperaba algo más de nivel por tu parte en este tema. Pero me equivocaba. A una reflexión clara con unas preguntas concretas que te hago, me respondes con una vulgar perorata acusadora y ad hominem, por la cual, si no comulgo con lo que dices, eso es que "ya nos vamos conociendo" y "soy un asesino que da fármacos que matan". Repugnante. A la altura del más simple y ruin de los progres. Insulta y tergiversa, demagógica y retorcidamente, con tal de no entrar en el debate.



Le pido disculpas, no era (ni mucho menos) mi ánimo ofenderle, sino poner de relieve lo que _considero_ (parece que estoy aequivocado) que son los corolarios de sus creencias: Si usted considera "aceptable" diagnosticar por presunción, usted considera "aceptable" recetar fármacos altamente tóxico igualmente por presunción. 

...pero parece que no es así. 

Le vuelvo a pedir perdón y si lo desea borro todos mis posts en este sentido (prefiero consultarle porque reescribir posts polémicos de uno sin avisar siempre me ha parecido algo poco valiente).

¿Le parece a usted aceptable que se diagnostique la "infección por VIH" (que necesitará oficialmente de quimioterapia tóxica aún en pacientes sanos) basándose en una _*PRESUNCIÓN*_?.

¿Puede por favor contestarme a las preguntas que le hago sobre el estudio que dice probar que las drogas no son la causa del SIDA?​
Gracias y perdone por haberle hecho enfadar.


----------



## Glasterthum (11 Oct 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le pido disculpas, no era (ni mucho menos) mi ánimo ofenderle, sino poner de relieve lo que _considero_ (parece que estoy aequivocado) que son los corolarios de sus creencias: Si usted considera "aceptable" diagnosticar por presunción, usted considera "aceptable" recetar fármacos altamente tóxico igualmente por presunción.
> 
> ...pero parece que no es así.
> 
> ...



Bueno, acepto que te haya podido coger "caliente". Y no me he sentido ofendido, en todo caso, ofendido a la inteligencia si ésas eran todas las defensas de tu postura.

Te insto a que respondas a mi mensaje anterior. Más o menos era: ¿hay una mayoría de enfermedades que tengan el "pressumed" como el SIDA, o éste es un caso especial? Si es el segundo caso, tu argumentación _puede_ valer. Si es el primero, no.

Respecto a las preguntas del estudio, ni idea, yo no puse el enlace, ni lo he leído (lo intenté pero no me funcionó), así que mucho menos podemos responder (diría que ni plantear) a preguntas sobre un estudio no leído.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2011)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Bueno, acepto que te haya podido coger "caliente"



No escribí lo que escribí con ánimo de ofenderle o molestarle.

Lo escribí con ánimo _POLÉMICO_. Imagínese que soy un *abogado de película americana que trata de ponerle en evidencia ante el jurado* (los lectores de este hilo). Algo así.

_¿Se da cuenta el testigo Glasterthum de que aceptar los diagnosticos basados en presunciones llevan a administrar fármacos altamente tóxicos a personas de las cuales realmente no sabemos si están infectadas o no?. 

Señores del jurado, tengan en cuenta que las ideas del forero Glasterthum tienen como corolario que hay que medicar con fármacos tóxicos a personas sanas en base a un presunción. 

¿Consideran esto aceptable?. ¡El veredicto es suyo!._​
No había ningún animo _personal_ de molestarle. Escribí lo que escribí como mero recurso retórico para defender mi posición. 



Glasterthum dijo:


> Te insto a que respondas a mi mensaje anterior. Más o menos era: ¿hay una mayoría de enfermedades que tengan el "pressumed" como el SIDA, o éste es un caso especial? Si es el segundo caso, tu argumentación _puede_ valer. Si es el primero, no



Lo ignoro. No me sorprendería nada que en "todo vale" de la "Medicina moderna" se acepten alegremente tales presunciones para tomar otras decisiones de vida o muerte.

...si se aceptan tales "presunciones" para diagnosticar (digamos) Hepatitis C (otro fraude) o "infección por Legionella" (ídem) MAL HECHO ESTÁ.

En su caso se confirma que *creerse una magufada* (no se lo tome como algo personal, por favor) *facilita creerse otra*: 

* Creer en la Astrología facilita creer en la Quiromancia. 

* Creer que es aceptable "tratar" el cáncer con productos cancerígenos facilita creer que es aceptable tratar el SIDA con inmunosupresores (que es lo que se hace hoy en día, léase los prospectos que he coleccionado en al primera página de este hilo)

* ...y Creer que es aceptable diagnosticar una enfermedad basándose en _presunciones_ (_*Presunción: Suponer algo cierto sin pruebas*_) facilita aceptar el mismo comportamiento ANTICIENTÍFICO e IRRESPONSABLE en otras.​
Siento que si mis palabras puedan parecerle fuertes, pero es que se ESTÁ JODIENDO LA VIDA DE MILLONES DE PERSONAS SIN NINGUNA PRUEBA diciéndoles que están "infectados por el VIH". El consentimiento informado brilla por su ausencia: NUNCA se informa a los "infectados" de los disparates lógicos contenidos en los prospestos de los "tests de VIH".

(Perdone pero _yo también_ me cabreo con este asunto, no es nada personal con usted)​
Antiguamente había que encontrar Bacilo de Koch o Treponema Pallidum para diagnosticarle Tuberculosis o Sífilis. Si no los encontraba usted, no se consideraba justificado emitir tales diagnósticos. A pesar de todo se emitían (desgraciadamente) tales diagnósticos pero se sabía perfectamente que era una práctica discutible y se levantaban voces dentro de la clase médica en contra de esos "diagnósticos de presunción".

Con el "VIH" la práctica discutible de hace 70 años se ha convertido en el Modus Operandi _único_ :ouch:: "Diagnóstico" de infección sin prueba alguna de que haya agente infeccioso.

Y lo peor de todo: El "tratamiento para la infección por VIH" es MUCHO más tóxico que los tratamentos para la TB e incluso que los tratamientos antibióticos de la Sífilis (los tratamientos con arsenicales y mercuriales para la sífilis tenían también una toxicidad de aúpa...en _"Inventig the AIDS virus"_ Peter Duesberg sugiere que la sífilis terciaria no la causaba el Treponema Pallidum, sino los tratamientos preantibióticos).


----------



## Glasterthum (12 Oct 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No escribí lo que escribí con ánimo de ofenderle o molestarle.
> 
> Lo escribí con ánimo _POLÉMICO_. Imagínese que soy un *abogado de película americana que trata de ponerle en evidencia ante el jurado* (los lectores de este hilo). Algo así.
> 
> _¿Se da cuenta el testigo Glasterthum de que aceptar los diagnosticos basados en presunciones llevan a administrar fármacos altamente tóxicos a personas_​



_
Así lo entendí. No hace falta que te discuples más, que ya te dije que no me ofendió. En todo caso, a la inteligencia. Porque ni tú eres un abogado, ni yo un testigo, ni venía a cuento responderme con eso a mí.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:



Lo ignoro. No me sorprendería nada que en "todo vale" de la "Medicina moderna" se acepten alegremente tales presunciones para tomar otras decisiones de vida o muerte.

...si se aceptan tales "presunciones" para diagnosticar (digamos) Hepatitis C (otro fraude) o "infección por Legionella" (ídem) MAL HECHO ESTÁ.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Pues esto es crucial, y mal por tu parte no saberlo. Porque eso o está mal hecho siempre o está mal hecho siempre, no sólo "a veces" según convenga a tu teoría para una enfermedad en concreto.

Todos entendemos que el "pressumed" es una manera legal de no pillarse los dedos, y no tiene por qué quitar efectividad al medicamento o producto en cuestión.

Si resultara que con todos los medicamentos es "presumed", entonces no se entiende que lo saques a colación con el tema del VIH y no con el resto de casos. No es jugar limpio.

Tú tienes una colección de argumentos, y debes revisarlo uno por uno para comprobar que son correctos o no. De momento, éste, hasta nueva orden, ya está visto que no vale.

Por último: los negacionistas del SIDA, si creéis en eso, estáis hablando de un crimen, y como tal debéis de luchar completamente. Desde buscar las causas, los culpables y los móviles, hasta tomar acciones directas concretas. Es decir, no se entiende que incluso no se hayan puesto ya miles de denuncias en el juzgado contra las farmacéuticas u otros responsables que están timando a la gente o perjudicando la vida de los pacientes._​


----------



## Glasterthum (12 Oct 2011)

Y un consejo: igual que pides a los seguidores de la ciencia oficial que te escuchen, escúchalos tú a ellos.

Esto no debe convertirse en una lucha entre dos bandos, o en un circo con "abogados persuadiendo a jurados" (como tú mismo te has autodescrito), sino en una búsqueda de la verdad. Y posterior denuncia del crimen que haya, si lo hay.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2011)

Por incomparecencia de "Baltasar Gracián" contesto por él y refuto sus sofismas.



Baltasar Gracián dijo:


> La frase es una simple frase que no contradice nada ni es prueba de nada salvo en la imaginación conspiranoica de los negacionistas.
> 
> Los test nunca son fiables al 100%



La frase dice explícitamente que el test está basado en una presunción.

_Presunción: Dar algo por supuesto sin pruebas._​
Ergo el test está basado en... _nada_.

El test de anticuerpos es la piedra angular (de yeso) de todo el edificio VIH/SIDA, basado en... _nada_.



Baltasar Gracián dijo:


> Un falso positivo no tiene el virus VIH por lo tanto no desarrollará la enfermedad provocada por ese virus



La enfermedad (supuestamente) provocada por el "VIH" es TOTALMENTE INESPECÍFICA, y -nos dicen los manuales para médicos- NO PUEDE SER DIAGNOSTICADA SI NO SABEMOS (vía test) que hay "infección por VIH". No hay "SIDA CLÍNICO".

Lea  el post donde transcribo el manual para médicos explicando este punto.

¿Y cómo ha sido "validado" el "test de VIH"?. también lo explico en ese post: Ha sido validado... para que de positivo en personas con... ¡¡¡SIDA CLÍNICO!!! :8:

Sí, así es: El test de "VIH" está validado haciendo lo que se prohíbe a los médicos hoy en día. 

Con respecto a que el _"falso positivo no tiene virus VIH"_ acaba usted de meterse en otro campo de minas, ya que *los test* (pretendidamente) *de "VIH mismo" son 3*. A saber:

*PCR.* Lea referencias en primera página de este mismo hilo. Prohibido por el fabricante usarla diagnósticamente. Encima un 20% de "VIH Negativos" presentan "carga viral" :8:.

*Antigenemia p24* y *"Cocultivo"*. Lea referencias en primer post de este hilo. Entre un 80 y un 30% de los "infectados por VIH" no presentan "VIH" detectable. La prueba es perfectamente inútil... y encima da "positivo" frecuentemente en "no infectados".​
No, no hay forma de distinguir "falsos positivos" de "positivos de verdad". 

Toda la Ciencia Patológica VIH/SIDA se basa en _PRESUMIR_ (_creer sin pruebas_, según la definición del diccionario) que unos señores tienen "VIH" y otros no.

Sobre _presunciones_ se pueden hacer muchas cosas. MEDICINA, *NO*.


----------



## Kasandra (12 Oct 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por incomparecencia de "Baltasar Gracián" contesto por él y refuto sus sofismas.



Supongo que yo puedo hacer lo mismo con usted en el hilo de la gripe. Ya que, al parecer, no tiene usted huevos de pasarse a recoger su OWNED, sr cirujano romancista.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2011)

Kasandra dijo:


> Supongo que yo puedo hacer lo mismo con usted en el hilo de la gripe. Ya que, al parecer, no tiene usted huevos de pasarse a recoger su OWNED, sr cirujano romancista.



El _Owned_ es *para usted*, Sra. _Anumérica_:

Enlace al _owned_ de la _anumérica_ Kasandra: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/255764-os-vacunais-contra-la-gripe-4.html#post5122393​


----------



## kapa (22 Oct 2011)

*unas dudas*

AYN RANDiano2;
gracias por hacer unos hilos tan importantes, pues bueno me aclaran muchas dudas.
Antes que nada dos cosas, Numero Uno. en ningún momento tengo pretención de Ironico, vengo aquí a buscar respuestas de personas que saben más que yo. entonces espero mis comentarios se me tomen como eso, comentarios de duda, no defendiendo alguna postura.
y Numero 2 para que se me entienda el porque tengo este tipo de duda.
devo de confesar que hasta hace tiempo yo era oficialista del VIH (Virus de la Ineptitud Humana:vomito,sin embargo por lo que he leido he ido cambando de opinión lentamente, sin embargo aún me quean muchas dudas en mi cerebro que no puedo subsanar.
y esto es tal vez en la medida que yo por un lado no soy un negasionista total del VIH.
pero bueno.
ahora después de tanta muela vienen mis dudas más sinceras.

por cierto esto es con respecto a muchas respeustas de alternativas que ellos dán.

1. si parto del oficialsmo que el VIH es un virus, mortal y terrible, que asecha al cuerpo humano y no tiene forma de ayudarse con nada (por ser una especie de virus es decir un retro virus)
Entonces porque se ha encontrado cosas contradictorias que pueden ser tanto para dicidentes totales del vih como para defenzores del mismo.
Porque digo esto.
bueno primero tenemos el estudio de la lecitina de Plátano 

Banana lectin identified as HIV inhibitor by U-M scientists | University of Michigan Health System

Plátanos contra el SIDA
" ...la lectina de los plátanos se une a la proteína gp120 presente en la envoltura del VIH. Puesto que la proteína gp120 se une al receptor CD4 presente en la membrana de los linfocitos T..."

Este estudio no es mi caballito de batalla, pues muy facil se puede revatir por un negacionista del VIH, pues diría que se basan en models de lo que es un retrovirus y no necesariamente del VIH sino para todos los retrovirus.
y esto lo entiendo.
Pero lo que no entiendo en esta parte es, 
Si se supone que lo que buscan siempre es medicamento barato los gobiernos (esto lo digo por los mismos hilos y preguntas que he leido en hilos que tu participas) para detener una pandemia inexsitente, con medicamento varato, existente y sintetisable. en lugar de pagar una pastilla de 16,000 al año.
digo lo que se busca es economizar.
y para colmarla prefieren ahcer un ezpermisida de esto..... ya no entiendo ahroa la lucha contra el VIH se los juro... no que se busca algo económico y cuando se encuentra, porque no queda otra ya que se publicó se calla.
pero bueno la pregunta en esta parte concreta para tí sería.
¿eso quiere decir que aparte de hacernos subir de peso esta lecitian sería dañino el comer platano pues ataca a la nada supuestamente inexistente?.
O diogo al igual que las siguientes preguntas que relevancia puedo tomar a esto.

A POR CIERTO A ESTE HILO, TE TENGO UNA PÁGINA QUE PUEDES CONSULTAR DE RESPUESTAS ESTUPIDAS A UN FUNDAMENTALISTA VIH.
Lo digo porque como dije hace un rato este texto tal vez parece confuso y es porque así estoy ahora que busco y busco y veo contradicciónes en el VIH pero también veo que al parecer si existe el VIH como tal y veo otras cosas.
esta misma pregunta le hicieron al co-fundador de una página pro VIH.
y esto contesto.

http://www.the******com/Forums/AIDS/SpanishTreatment/Q209857.html

Un estudio que se publicó en el "Journal of Biochemistry" (Journal de Bioquímica) dio a conocer que un compuesto derivado de plátanos puede inhibir el VIH en el laboratorio. Es una lectina llamada Banlec y fue descubierta hace 20 años. Los datos indican que inhibe el VIH por unirse a moléculas de azúcar en la envoltura viral del VIH y así evita el ingreso del VIH a las células CD4 en el cuerpo. 

¿Comer plátanos más de lo habitual? Absolutamente no hay ningunos datos que apoyen tal modificación de la dieta. En cuanto a Banlec como una terapia válida para tratar el VIH: El juro continúa deliberando. Permanece atento. 

en pocas palabras yo entiendo su respuesta como corroboro la información que me das pero como no tengo ni PUTA IDEA DE LO QUE COMENTAS, Y PARA NO VERME COMO UN MENTECATO, te respondo que yo ya se que exístía esa proteina pero como se usa ni ellos saben, a pero no leas tu mucho porque si lo haces YO NO TE PODRE CONTESTAR., yo te sugiero que si queires darte golpes de cabeza con rspuestas torpes les escribas a ellos que dicen ser oficialistas y son miembros de vih en EUU, y ayudan a la poblacion respondiendo todo desde las máxmimas VIH.

bueno segundo punto que ahora es un poco más dificl entonces de contestar.
porque la primera pues ya casi yo me auto respondí pero bueno, son las dudas que me salen y como repito asi como está mi texto parece estar mi mente enmarañada de tanto Virus de Inutilidad Humana

Siguiente.
Se dice que es un Virus, que se apropia de tus linfocitos T. y dentro de ellos comienza a hacer copias del mismo virus, que no podrá ser parado, porqeu sería el cuarpo atacarse a él mismo.
sin embargo porque hay dos estudios donde se demuestra que el Virus muere, con antioxidantes.

SciELO - Scientific Electronic Library Online
(en lo personal este es el que más me gustó pues viene con controles y referencias, lastima que no sea muy tomado en cuenta por el envargo mundial que le tienen)

En el Centro fue atendido un paciente con diagnóstico de SIDA IIIc, el cual presentaba una historia clínica de caquexia, fatiga, anemia, deshidratación, elevados valores de glicemia, creatinina, tiempo de protombina y carga viral, así como bajos valores de CD4, CD8, CD4/CD8 y linfocitos (tabla).

Tabla. Valores de los parámetros medidos

Parámetros
Inicio del tratamiento
Final del tratamiento
Referencia

Carga viral/mL
2 400 000
1 700
-

CD4
22
32
38 - 53 %

CD8
60
45
25 - 35 %

CD4/CD8
0,37
0,71
1,3 - 1,7

Leucocitos/mm3
3 300
4 800
5 000 - 1 0000

Linfocitos
37
41,9
40 %


Solo pego esta parte proque prefiero que lo vean por ustedes mismos.
pero a este pequeño aporte preguntaría ¿si no existe el VIH en que ayudó? ¿en inivir el mal causado por los antirretrovirales?
o porque funciona y además aunque es un estudio, con ciertos controles ¿no lo referencía ningún oficialista?

y por último, de este última pregunta pues te pido perdón por solo poner una referencia pero perdí los enlaces, de las otras páginas que corrovoran lo que voy a decir pero en general es un resumen de esto.

un nuevo antioxidante contra el sida

Algunos investigadores Alemanes estudiaron los efectos de la complementación nutricional con ácido alfalipóico en 12 pacientes VIH positivo. Después de 14 días:

Los marcadores de la peroxidación lipídica plasmática disminuyeron en todos los pacientes. Los niveles de glutatión y de ascorbato en el plasma, aumentaron en todos los pacientes y las células T-auxiliares (T-helpers) aumentaron en 6 pacientes. 

En células cultivadas, el ácido alfalipóico previno la replicación del VIH y la activación del factor de transcripción NF-kappa B, el cual es regulado por el estrés oxidativo. El estrés oxidativo está involucrado en la inmunosupresión y la promoción e iniciación de tumores (Buhl R., Jaffe H.A. et al. Glutathione defi-ciency and HIV. Lancet (1990) 335: 546).

Investigadores Japoneses también han demostrado los efectos inhibitorios del ácido alfalipóico contra la replicación del VIH confirmando que el ácido alfalipóico y la N-acetilcisteína deprimen en forma significativa la actividad de reproducción del VIH-1 (Legrand-Poels, S. Vaira, D. et al. Activation of Humn Immunodfeficiency Virus Type 1 by oxidative stress. AIDS Res Human Retrovir (1990) 6: 1389-1397).

Bueno en esta pregunta es, como un simple antioxidante, para la ortodoccia puede detener la replicación de VIH, si no tiene ni ún inividor de proteían con la cual se adhiere el virus al cuerpo.
Luego también, porque estas investigaciones no las hacen los grandes laboratorios, y solo se citan pero no he encontrado en internet los controles de esta investigación, sin embargo todos los saben y nadie hace nada.

a y por cierto con respecto a la página que te dí de los medicos defenzores de la justica bueno dicen cosas como la de la lecitina así que bueno, mejor ni pregunte porque no me siento capás de entablar una disución interesante con alguno de ellos (aún no me siento bien preparado)

peor yo no entiendo todo esto.
lo digo porque si han hecho estudiso de replicación quiere decir que lo han hecho con virus vih, ergo existe el vih, si no con que cosas han hecho para que no se replique.

espero me puedas ayudar a quitarme todas mis dudas.
solo de favor te lo pido sea de una forma casi para niño de parvulo. explicado ampliamente que te juro leo todo lo que dices.
y preferentemente sin sobresaltos o corajes solo una explicación que como te digo no es con animo de mofarme sino de aprender.
gracias


----------



## kapa (22 Oct 2011)

pido disculpa que no se copiaron las páginas bien las vuelo a poner
con rescpecto a lo de la investigación de ozono esta es la página

SciELO - Scientific Electronic Library Online


con respecto a lo del medico que responde con tonterias es

http://www.the******com/Forums/AIDS/SpanishTreatment/Q209857.html

thebody en los asteriscos


----------



## kapa (22 Oct 2011)

http://scielo.sld.cu/scielo.

php?pid=S0864-

03002005000100009

&******=sci_arttext

no se si asi lo puedo poner el enlase de lo del ozono


----------



## kapa (22 Oct 2011)

a los asteriscos es la palabra ******


----------



## kapa (23 Oct 2011)

primero pido disculpa por el enlace de lo de la revista cubana apenas estoy aprendiendo a forear.
h t t p : / / s c i e l o . s l d . c u / s c i e l o . p h p ? p i d = S 0 8 6 4 - 0 3 0 0 2 0 0 5 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 9 & s c r i p t =s c i _ a r t t e x t 
espero que asi no se desaparezca el verdadero vinculo en caso que se desaparescan en google busquen lo de ozono cuba vih y lo encontrarán en la parte que dice revista cuba.


ahora si lo que me atañe



Condor dijo:


> Es peor el remedio que la enfermedad?
> 
> Curan el cáncer con un "virus" que no existe?
> 
> ...




bueno con esto yo tengo algunas dudas que me matan, aunque ya la respondieron a mi me surge algunas incognitas.

NO A ELLOS LES DEBEN DE DAR EL PREMIO NOVEL.
DIGO porque por error a mi entender al curar el cancer han encontrado la vacuna del VIH.
pues según yo sé una vacuna es un preparado de antigenos que ayuda a hacer memoria, y si se atenuó el VIH y se inyectó en un ser Humano ya está se le hace eso y todo el mundo está libre y ya tienen todos los protocolos o ¿en que estoy mal?

vacuna: Vacuna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (Se que uso wikipedia, pero este tema no es de gran valor cientifico numero uno y a pesar de todo se me hace coherente esta cita


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Nov 2011)

Uf, voy contestando poco a poco:



> Pero lo que no entiendo en esta parte es,
> Si se supone que lo que buscan siempre es medicamento barato los gobiernos (esto lo digo por los mismos hilos y preguntas que he leido en hilos que tu participas) para detener una pandemia inexsitente, con medicamento varato, existente y sintetisable. en lugar de pagar una pastilla de 16,000 al año.
> digo lo que se busca es economizar



No interesa un medicamento barato porque los medicamentos baratos dan POCO DINERO.

¿Y qué tiene que ver el dinero?. Todo, cuando tenemos en cuenta que:

1. Los estados pagan los tratamientos a las farmaceúticas.

2. las farmaceúticas donan dinero a todos los partidos con posibilidad de gobernar.​
Bajo estos supuestos, cuanto más caro el medicamento más rentable, luego "mejor".

No te vuelvas loco con los plátanos: Todas las medidas que hacen del "VIH" están basadas en... nada. 

No hay "test de VIH" que no de "positivo" en un montón de "negativos" y "negativo" en personas "infectadas". No hay ninguno fiable. Ni siquiera la visualización de "VIH" por microoscopio electrónico (se ha visto "VIH" en personas... que no lo tenían :8::8::8: , comprobarlo leyendo The ultrastructural and immunohistochemical demon... [Hum Pathol. 1988] - PubMed - NCBI).

No trates de sacar cosas con sentido de la "investugación con VIH": NO TIENE NINGÚN SENTIDO la mayor parte de sus datos.

Querer darles sentido es como querer encontrar "sentido" a lo que diga un esquizofrénico en fase alucinatoria florida. 



> Se dice que es un Virus, que se apropia de tus linfocitos T. y dentro de ellos comienza a hacer copias del mismo virus, que no podrá ser parado, porqeu sería el cuarpo atacarse a él mismo.
> sin embargo porque hay dos estudios donde se demuestra que el Virus muere, con antioxidantes.



No hay forma de saber si hay "VIH" o no lo hay. Si alguien que lee estas palabras disiente, que presente el método aquí que se lo desmonto. 

Todos esos estudios no valen el papel en el que están impresos.

Fíate sólamente de los estudios (muy pocos) que estudien si hay MEJORÍA CLÍNICA de las personas con SIDA.


----------



## lalol (14 Dic 2011)

AYN RANDiano 2, llegó ya un poco tarde para enterarme de todo lo que se dice aquí, pero he leído un mensaje-resumen que enlazas en otro hilo.

Si no me equivoco, vienes a sostener que el SIDA se transmite simplemente al depositar semen en culos ajenos, y posiblemente también por el consumo asociado de popper. Por tanto, el SIDA estaría estrechamente ligado a las prácticas homosexuales y a la infracultura gay.

Y bien, mi duda es: ¿Por qué estamento médico oficial nos miente acerca del origen del SIDA? ¿Tal vez para proteger la imagen de la comunidad gay, o para evitar que la gente vea mal las prácticas homosexuales? ¿Qué interés tienen en ello?


----------



## Jikme (14 Dic 2011)

No me apetece tener que estar leyendo todo el hilo que es muy denso, mi pregunta es. Si el VIH no produce sida ¿Que lo produce?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Dic 2011)

Jikme dijo:


> No me apetece tener que estar leyendo todo el hilo que es muy denso, mi pregunta es. Si el VIH no produce sida ¿Que lo produce?



Post 223:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...obre-el-sida-es-un-fraude-23.html#post5065558

Un mes de estos lo terminaré y haré un hilo de este post.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Dic 2011)

bernal dijo:


> AYN RANDiano 2, llegó ya un poco tarde para enterarme de todo lo que se dice aquí



Te sugiero dediques 30 minutos a leer la primera página del hilo y a comprobar que todo lo que extracto es OFICIAL.

Si no, todo lo que te diga te va a resultar difícil de asimilar.



bernal dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, vienes a sostener que el SIDA se transmite simplemente al depositar semen en culos ajenos



Esa es _una_ de las posibles causas, según la literatura científica.



bernal dijo:


> , y posiblemente también por el consumo asociado de popper. Por tanto, el SIDA estaría estrechamente ligado a las prácticas homosexuales y a la infracultura gay.



Ni todos los homosexuales consumen Poppers (afortunadamente, caerían como moscas si lo hiciesen) ni es una práctica necesariamente exclusiva de ellos.

...pero casi todos los poppers sí los consumen (ciertos) homosexuales.



bernal dijo:


> Y bien, mi duda es: ¿Por qué estamento médico oficial nos miente acerca del origen del SIDA?



*Para empezar* hay médicos disidentes del SIDA. Por ceñirnos a los castellanoparlantes...

manuel garrido sida - YouTube

roberto giraldo sida - YouTube

*Para continuar*, el "estamento médico" generalmente HACE LO QUE LE MANDAN sus médicos dirigentes.

Los médicos no son un club de debate de temas controvertidos donde socráticamente se discuten pros y contras. Los médicos HACEN LO QUE SE LES DICE.

¿Y qué dicen los médicos dirigentes del estamento médico?: LO QUE LES MANDA EL GOBIERNO.

¿Y por qué los gobiernos dicen cosas incorrectas sobre el SIDA?.

No lo sé, pero hay varias hipótesis:

* Son tan estúpidos y/o ignorantes que no se dan cuenta de su error.

* No _pueden_ reconocer el error de 1984: Perderían credibilidad y habría demandas millonarias de los afectados.

* Es todo por el negocio: Sin "VIH" se acabó el multimillonario negocio de los "tests de VIH" (patente del gobierno francés y del gobierno USA) y de los "fármacos anti-VIH". Las farmaceúticas hacen generosos donativos en las campañas electorales.

* Hay temas de psicología profunda que llevan a la gente a creer en el "VIH" en una especie de trance colectivo. Hipótesis de Casper Schmidt. Escritor homosexual que fue el primer disidente del SIDA, en pleno 1984: 

* _Hay una agenda oculta de despoblación y eugenesia_ (yo no lo creo, pero se dice).​


----------



## Jikme (14 Dic 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Post 223:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...obre-el-sida-es-un-fraude-23.html#post5065558
> 
> Un mes de estos lo terminaré y haré un hilo de este post.




El SIDA de verdad tiene 3 causas seguras: Drogas ilegales, Transfusiones y (sí, es así, lean los prospectos si no me creen) los "tratamientos anti SIDA". 

Hasta donde yo se el SIDA afecta a otros animales que no son los seres humanos, yo personalmente conozco los simios y los felinos, puede que haya más, si esas son las causas implicaría que estos animales no pueden contraer el "SIDA de verdad" ¿Que significa esto? ¿El sida animal también es mentira? ¿El que estos animales posean virus similares al VIH es casualidad?


----------



## kassimirovich (16 Dic 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Les recuerdo que el Western Blot es el test "confirmatorio" (tras un ELISA) que "confirma" que alguien "está infectado por el VIH". Pues bien: *El fabricante del test renuncia a dar ninguna utilidad al test que el médico de turno -a mi jucio con inaudita ligereza moral e intelectual- usa para "confirmar" la "infección por VIH"*. Abrí un hilo secundario reflexionado a modo de parábola como no aceptaríamos tal estado de cosas con un casco de moto, pero lo aceptamos _impasible el ademán_ con los "test de VIH".
> 
> En la página 6 hay además una increíble explicación sobre cómo interpretar el test:
> 
> ...





Existen distintos criterios de positividad para el WB (tabla 7), de ellos parece el más adecuado el propuesto recientemente por la OMS que resulta el más sensible cuando se manejan sueros de muy variada procedencia poblacional. Adoptando este criterio un suero es considerado positivo cuando presenta reactividad al menos frente a 2 glucoproteínas de las tres que posee el virus (gp160, gp120 y gp4l). Los sueros negativos no deberán mostrar reactividad frente a ninguna de las proteínas presentes en la tira. Finalmente los sueros se denominan indeterminados por WB cuando, existiendo reactividad frente a una o más proteínas, no cumple el criterio de positividad adoptado [....]

En los sueros indeterminados, el seguimiento debe prolongarse al menos durante 6 meses para verificar si existe un cambio en el patrón de anticuerpos hacia la positividad o por el contrario desaparecen las bandas detectadas inicialmente...

fuente: 6. Diagnóstico microbiológico de la infección por VIH​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Dic 2011)

kassimirovich dijo:


> ...de ellos parece el más adecuado...
> 
> ..resulta el más sensible...
> 
> ...un suero es considerado positivo...



Pero, ¿cuál es vuestro CRITERIO DE VERDAD?. ¿Por qué criterio os guiáis para decir que un criterio es más "adecuado" o "sensible"?. 

La presencia o ausencia del "VIH" NO LO ES. _Debería serlo_, pero no lo es.

¿Cuál es entonces vuestro criterio de verdad para saber qué baremo es mejor o peor?.

¿Hojas de te?. ¿Tarot?. ¿Entra en trance Montagnier y os dice entre gruñidos y jadeos qué test es mejor?. ¿Hay un oráculo en una cripta en la sede de la OMS en Ginebra?. ¿Se invoca al espíritu de Robert Koch en el CDC de Atlanta para que diga si un "test de VIH" es mejor que otro?.

¿Cuál es el CRITERIO DE VERDAD que manejáis?. 



kassimirovich dijo:


> Los sueros negativos



"Negativos", ¿según qué prueba?.

¿Según _otra_ prueba de "anticuerpos"?.

¿No véis que estáis "comprobando" que alguien es _realmente_ Sagitario o Tauro consultando varios libros de Astrología? (y, en efecto,los criterios "encajan", lo cual no quita para que todo sea una PSEUDOCIENCIA).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Dic 2011)

Han puesto una copia de mis mensajes en un foro de disidentes de SIDA:

*Citas imposibles* de Ayn Randiano2 - Superando el Sida

...por si tienen curiosidad ustedes de cuán distinta reacción provocan en quienes son disidentes.


----------



## kassimirovich (19 Dic 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Han puesto una copia de mis mensajes en un foro de disidentes de SIDA:
> 
> *Citas imposibles* de Ayn Randiano2 - Superando el Sida
> 
> ...por si tienen curiosidad ustedes de cuán distinta reacción provocan en quienes son disidentes.



lo añado a favoritos


----------



## kassimirovich (19 Dic 2011)

¿que coño significa esto?















los datos del sur de africa...


----------



## xakueko (20 Dic 2011)

kassimirovich dijo:


> lo añado a favoritos




Ya puestos, puedes aprovechar y añadirte también este enlace de esa misma web que como podras comprobar no tiene desperdicio.

DEJAR LOS ANTIVIRALES - Superando el Sida

testimonios de multiples personas, sobretodo de España y Sudamérica, que nos hablan de como llegaron a la conclusión de que lo mejor que podían hacer por su salud era dejar de tomar los ARV.

Interesantísimo.


----------



## maolito (23 Dic 2011)

No se si este video ya está posteado, pero es impresionante:

<iframe frameborder="0" width="480" height="360" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xfm57n"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfm57n_dr-r-willner-injects-himself-hiv-at-a-press-conference_news" target="_blank">Dr R. Willner injects himself &quot;HIV&quot; at a press...</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Diaspowa" target="_blank">Diaspowa</a></i>


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Dic 2011)

kassimirovich dijo:


> ¿que coño significa esto?
> 
> los datos del sur de africa...



No significa _nada_.

Los datos son "estimados".

Mira lo que dice el señor que sabe cómo se "estiman":







<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/K4gJT_Ru8zU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

_Si supieses lo que hay en una salchica, no la comerías.

Si supieses cómo se cocinan los números sobre el "VIH/SIDA", los usarías con extremada precaución_​


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (31 Dic 2011)

Lukihay dijo:


> <iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/m4Kj3aAwJnc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> Esta conferencia dura una hora y algo. No tiene desperdicio. *Os la recomiendo encarecidamente*
> ...



Con la habilidad de un cirujano y aportando datos constatados y pruebas contundentes, el Sr. Embid nos introduce en un terreno desconocido para todos aquellos que solo miren el mundo a través de los medios oficialistas...tan solo un puñado de científicos y gentes abiertas de mente serán conscientes de todo esto, de como un pequeño pero influyente grupo de personas puede haber hilado semejante cumulo de circunstancias que interrelacionadas nos conducen inexorablemente a la extinción de una gran parte de la población...

Todo parece imbricarse en un mecanismo muy complejo que confluye hacia el dominio total de todos por unos pocos...:no: sin embargo, otros, como yo mismo, han empezado a despertar a la verdad por todos los rincones del planeta.

Hace tan solo 1 o dos años yo era de los que confiaba plenamente en los organismos internacionales oficiales...pero hay que revisar nuestras concepciones y poner en duda todo lo que nos sea ofrecido en bandeja.

En mi empresa por ejemplo hacíamos todos los años un cursillo para la prevencion de la "gripe aviar"...

Abrid la mente, no os fiéis a priori de lo que os cuenten, revisad las fuentes, poner en duda algo es sano...ultimamente me doy cuenta de el *reduccionismo* ha sido impulsado no para mejorarnos sino para concentrar el conocimiento y el poder que emana de el en menos manos y hacerlo por tanto mas manipulable...la información nos hará libres. ¡Ah! y esta ahí fuera.:XX:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2012)

un tecnico preocupado dijo:


> ...pero hay que revisar nuestras concepciones y poner en duda todo lo que nos sea ofrecido en bandeja



En este espíritu ofrezco y graduzco entrevista con Kary Mullis, Premio Nobel de química 1993:

TRABAJO AÚN EN CURSO. POST EN OBRAS.

*Traducción EN EXCLUSIVA para burbuja.info: Vídeo de Premio Nobel (muy) heterodoxo (y divertido) hablando sobre SIDA y corrupción institucional*

Hilo de interés para toda persona interesada en Ciencia: La encantadora personalidad de genio/niño grande de Kary Mullis les hará pensar lo que nunca han pensado. Si no se ríen mientras aprenden sobre Ciencia _de verdad_ viendo la entrevista les devuelvo el dinero de la entrada . 

Además se lo pueden tomar como un ejercicio de comprensión de inglés hablado (habla como una ametralladora el tío, me ha costado Dios y ayuda traducirle). 

¿Qué hilo les da más? .







Kary Mullis ganó el Premio Nobel de química en 1993 por la invención de la Reacción en Cadena de la Polimerasa, la célebre _PCR_, que ha hecho posibles desde las pruebas de paternidad con un mechón de pelo hasta la exculpación de personas que llevaban lustros en el corredor de la muerte, la inculpación de otras personas por encontrarse su ADN en colillas de cigarrillos y... las pruebas de "carga viral de VIH" . 

_Subrayo_ las palabras que Kary Mullis dice con gran énfasis... con _retitín_. Es su forma de hablar. Mírenle mientras habla: Merece la pena.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=88QeT4CFCpG5hAfnlJ3nDQ

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IifgAvXU3ts" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
(Kary Mullis empieza en 00:42)

_La gente que hace investigación de SIDA se pone neurótica cuando les haces preguntas. Había un tiempo, cuando empecé a hacerles preguntas, que les pregunté "¿dónde están las referencias científicas?, *enséñeme la referencias científicas que le convencen de que el VIH es la causa del SIDA*" porque cuando estaba trabajando en el test PCR. Necesitaba una referencia de esos artículos para un informe para NIH.

La primera línea de mi informe era "El VIH es la causa probable del SIDA", entonces pensaba que esto era verdad, antes de meterme en ello. Dije, ¿cuál es la referencia para esa afirmación?.

La busqué durante 2 o 3 años y no pude encontrarla. Pasados los 2 años ya había preguntado a todo el mundo en toda reunión en la cual se hablaba sobre SIDA. Miré todas las bases de datos por ordenador. 

*No hay tales referencias*. No había nadie reclamando el crédito por ese descubrimiento,y es una situación muy rara en Ciencia, donde conseguir que se te atribuyan tus descubrimientos es lo más importante en tu vida como científico.

[CORTE, 1:40]

Es de lo más tonto cuando te dicen, 

"¿No cree usted que el VIH cause SIDA?. ¿No lo cree usted?."​
Es una simple palabra, pero es una distinción muy importante, eso es porque la gente se lo toma muy emocionalmente. La gente se compromete personalmente hacia algo que en realidad es un cuerpo de evidencias que puede ser analizado -y en este punto ya es tan grande que nadie puede analizarlo todo- nadie puede escribir un artículo de recapitulación diciendo "EL VIH causa SIDA por este motivo".

Si alguien pudiese escribir un artículo de recapitulación de la literatura que mostrase sin muchas dudas que el VIH causa el SIDA, ese alguien sería famoso. 

Hay cien mil tipos ahí fuera que han tenido esa oportunidad. Han pasado 10 años

Nadie se ha molestado en escribir un artículo de recapitulación definitivo. Cualquier revista se lo publicaría. *Eso mismo prueba que el VIH no cusa el SIDA*.

[CORTE, 2:49]

Simplemente porque Bob Gallo se quite sus gafas de sol y diga "caballeros, hemos descubierto la causa del SIDA", eso es todo lo que tenemos, artículos en el New York Times, informes del CDC...*eso es todo lo que tenemos...y no es suficiente. No es suficiente -¿sabes?- ni para publicar un pequeño artículo científico de 3ª categoría en algún sitio*, no es suficiente para que los científicos crean siquiera un hecho sin consecuencias sobre una estrella a 50 años luz de distancia, y eso -ciertamente- no es suficiente para tratar -al coste de billones de dólares anuales- y al coste de muchas vidas humanas, y de una angustia que ha destruido vidas, totalmente arruinadas *basándose en una torpe y frágil afirmación de un tipo [Robert Gallo] que se sabe que es un estafador [mi post sobre Gallo]* de otras muchas maneras , al que se le pilló en demasiadas mentiras. En un juicio no se le admitiría como testigo. Se le ha pillado en demasiadas mentiras. Ya no confías en él.

[CORTE, 3:50]

Los científicos se supone que han de tener cierta evidencia que les lleva tentativamente a cierta conclusión o a cierta acción. Se supone que han de poder mostrar a otros científicos o a cualquier persona interesada puede entender lo que se usó como evidencia y debe poder decir "oh sí, estoy acuerdo con eso, tiene sentido" usando reglas de inferencia conocidas desde Aristóteles.

[CORTE, 4:14]

Pero lo que ellos miran ahora son los marcadores surrogados, ¿conoces el término?. Los marcadores surrogados significan que se dicen a sí mismos:

"Bueno no está haciendo nada por la enfermedad, pero de vez en cuando hace algo por el nivel de células CD4 que medimos, o hace algo por esto o por lo otro".​
Nadie sabe realmente si quieres más o menos células CD4 en cualquier momento particular de tu vida. Muchas enfermedades hacen hacen subir a los CD4 subir y otros lo hacen bajar, nadie está siquiera seguro de que una célula CD4 sea siempre una célula CD4, simplemente hay un marcador de la célula en el momento en que hacen su procedimiento de cuenta de células que consiste en ponerles una etiqueta y contar las que tengan ese marcador en su exterior.

Pero no sabemos realmente qué hacen esas células, el sistema inmune es increíblemente complicado. Los cerebros de los inmunólogos no son lo suficientemente complicados como para entenderlo. Hay un montón teorías, pero ningún inmunólogo verdadero competente te dirá que los niveles de CD4 son un marcador surrogado de nada mientras que no sepamos más sobre ellos.

Pero eso es lo que ellos usan. Eso es lo que la FDA dice. *No tienes que demostrar que ayude al paciente*. No tienes que mostrar una sola vida salvada. Todo lo que tienes que mostrar es un pequeño indicador de una forma que alguien tenga la esperanza que va a hacer estar mejor a los pacientes.

[CORTE 5:33]

[Mullis cuenta su teoría particular sobre la Inmunología del SIDA]

Las probabilidades de que pilles un virus humano hoy son un montón mayores que hace diez mil años. Y suben de una forma de lo más graciosa. Digamos que hay un número infinito de retrovirus en el mundo, porque cambian tan rápido que no podemos contarlos. Cuanta más gente haya en tu vida, más probabilidades de pillar retrovirus. Pueden ser inocuos, lo más probable es que lo sean, porque apenas están vivos.

Pero si te lías con 1000 personas anuales de una forma que te permita pillar algunas o la mayoría de sus retrovirus, y ellos se lían con 1000 personas al año, te has liado con una cuarta parte de la especie humana. Y has pillado todos los retrovirus de todo el planeta, y puede ser que ninguna de estas cosas por sí mismas te van a dañar, pero sabemos que algunas de ellas crecen en tus células inmunes, y tienen una multiplicidad muy baja, no tienes una respuesta inmune cada vez que tienes dentro un retrovirus.

Pero si tienes una célula de tu sistema inmune y tiene un retrovirus dentro, si promueves esa clonalidad porque esa célula va a ser parte de una respuesta inmune, entonces el retrovirus definitivamente escapará. Florecerá en cierto modo. Y entonces el sistema inmune tendrá que vérselas con él porque habrá suficiente de él sembrándose en la sangre y el sistema inmune irá por él.

Cuando tienes suficientes retrovirus inocuos pero diferentes en tus células inmunes, de forma que cada vez que tienes que hacer una respuesta inmune, que significa que probablemente tengas que coger 500 diferentes células inmunes y hacer un millón de copias de cada una. Cuando tienes suficientes retrovirus inocuos uno de esos -de tal forma que uno de esos entre 500 tiene el retrovirus dentro- si haces un millón de copias vas tener que montar una nueva respuesta inmune hacie ese retrovitus para el que nunca has hecho una respuesta inmune primero.

Y entonces tienes que tener otra respuesta inmune: Se llama la reacción en cadena.

[CORTE 7:35]

Aquí tenemos a un grupo de personas que están definitivamente enfermas por alguna razón.

*Es probable que su comportamiento* que era radicalmente diferente del comportamiento normal, era en cierto modo un comportamiento experimental, no es improbable que *les crease problemas, problemas de salud*: Esta gente dejó de dormir y de comer, empezó a usar todo tipo de substancias en vez de comida y asociándose en grupos con más más y más personas en un mundo cada vez más poblado y con más enfermedades diseminadas por todas partes.

No es totalmente asombroso en absoluto que estos tipos enfermasen y muriesen. 

*No necesitamos postular que había una infección*, dado además que nadie demostraron que la hubo. 

Y entonces vienen Gallo, Montagnier y el NIH y dicen: 

Está bien, no sois responsables de esto, son ustedes sólo el principio de esto, vamos en esto todos juntos...​
¡Les gustó tanto!. Podían volver a lo que estaban haciendo cambiando sólo unas pocas cosas y estaría todo bien. Se aferraron a esta noción. Y ellos piensan que si tú sugieres que su actividad, la forma de vivir la vida que tenían causó sus problemas, ellos piensan que eres un homófobo. Eres una especie de idiota. Algo está mal contigo.

Hay muchos de ellos que no son tan estúpidos. Pero otrs de ellos están *religiosamente* asociados con la noción. Ellos creen en la noción de que era una enfermedad infecciosa que eventualmente barrería el planeta y mataría a todo el mundo.

[CORTE 9:06]

La PCR vino al mismo tiempo que el VIH, y la gente empezó a buscar al VIH con PCR, que era la única manera de hacerlo aparte del Cultivo, que es un procedimiento largo y complejo que muchas veces no da los resultados correctos que uno quisiera....*la biología celular es magia potagia la mitad del tiempo*, y esos cultivos, ya sabes... la gente que dice que puede hacer estimaciones cuantitativas a partir de cultivos están simplemente engañándose a sí mismos.

[CORTE 9:41]

El número de casos reportados se incrementan epidémicamente, exponencialmente porque el test se empezó a hacer exponencialmente.

¿Cuántos doctores sabían algo sobre el VIH en 1983?: 2.

¿Cuántos doctores sabían algo a finales de 1985?: 6500.

¿Cuántos en 1986?: 40000.

Así que de ahí viene la curva.

¿Cuánto dinero hemos hecho este año con el VIH?. *Es una epidemia porque hacemos más y más de dinero de esto cada año*.

[CORTE 10:19]

Si está simplemente causado por agujas, si está simplemente causado por actividades homosexuales no vas a conseguir una gran y prolongada protesta del público en contra de ello, y nadie se va a gastar 6 billones de dólares al año en ello.

Antes bien, muchos entre el público van a decir: 

Bueno, no me gusta esa gente de cualquier forma. ¡Estupendo!, ¡No puedo pensar en una solución mejor para el problema homosexual!. Que una enfermedad los mate a todos.​
Así que el CDC se dijo:

No podemos decir eso. Tenemos que decir que se transmite heterosexualmente.​
No había prueba de que sea transmisible en absoluto en ese momento, pero dijeron "Oh, es transmisible heterosexualmente también", porque eso lo convertía en una plaga, y el CDC necesitaba una. No tenían una buena plaga desde la Polio. Sus fondos iban a ser cortados probablemente si no obtenían una. El jefe del CDC escribió un memorándum [sobre el SIDA en sus inicios, en 1981] en el cual escribió *"Mola mazo" [Hotstuff]*

Estos tipos tienen una agenda, que no es lo que nos gustaría que tuviesen, dado que les pagamos por cuidar de nuestra salud, en cierto modo.

[CORTE 10:21]

Los científicos -como has dicho- son considerados como los árbitros finales de qué es bueno para el planeta o qué es malo para el planeta, y en realidad no tienen ni la menor idea. En vez de llevar túnicas blancas llevan batas blancas. En vez de traerte la *palabra de Dios* te traen la palabra del médico. 

No tienen que entender lo que te están haciendo hacer, de hecho. Los pacientes caen en ello de forma natural, ya que hay una necesidad en la Humanidad de algo como una *Religión*, algo que te hace sentirte parte de un grupo mayor, algo que te haga pensar que -a pesar de tu pequeña y cálida vida- te hace parte de algo bueno, de algo mayor. 

*Cuando las creencias se enredan con asuntos de evidencia, los asuntos de evidencia se convierten en asuntos de significado religioso*. Cuando alguien se sale de sus casillas cuando le haces una pregunta en una reunión científica...

Nunca tendremos a Kary Mullis en en la Unión Europea de lo-que-sea, como dijeron unos científicos en Nature, porque vino y ha tenido la audacia de decir a la gente que quizás no sea tan malo tener sexo, que el SIDA puede que no sea algo que tenga nada que pilles con el sexo...​
...y ciertamente no veo evidencias de que tenga nada que ver...

...¿¿¿Qué???. ¡¡¡¡No puedes decir a la gente eso!!!!.​
[CORTE 14:46]

[Habla sobre Peter Duesberg, que acaba de explicar como se quedó sin fondos de investigación y sin poder publicar desde que anunció que veía insostenible la hipótesis VIH/SIDA]

Peter [Duesberg] es un tipo muy académico, y además de ser brillante es muy cuidadoso: No dice nada que no pueda respaldar. Y además es el virólogo más brillante.

Es un tipo que piensa las cosas mucho, en cáncer creó la teoría del oncogen. Hubo una bonanza de investigación. Cualquiera podía ordenar un pequeño kit de algún fabricante, contratar a un par de técnicos y hacerse "investigador del cánce"r, todo gracias a cuestiones que Peter abrió. Y esos tipos se enfadaron con él cuando dijo "Probablemente estemos equivocados".

Y ahora va y hace lo mismo con el SIDA, les dice: "¿Sabéis?, creo que estamos en el camino equivocado aquí también".

[CORTE 15:16] 

¿Sabes?: Es como un escándalo político: *Sigue la pista del dinero. Encuentra quien está siendo pagado por esto*. Quién está consiguiendo el dinero por esos Western Blots.

Western Blots confirmatorios,no los hacen en Inglaterra ya más, ¿verdad?

Pregúntele al Doctor que lo ordena, al doctor que le dice... 

"...mando un Western Blot confirmatorio para confirmar este ELISA positivo...".

*"¿Cómo funciona, doctor?. Disculpe, ¿Qué están midiendo de mí que sea diferente de lo que mide con el test ELISA?*​*

No lo sabrá. No tendrá ni idea*. Probablemente haya apenas 50 médicos en este país que sepan como funciona. Saben eso sí como se encarga, *y que le paguen dinero por ello*, probablemente

[CORTE 16:52]

[Peter Duesberg acaba de explicar que el "anti VIH" AZT es quimioterapia de cáncer desarrollada en los años 1960]

Si empiezas a tomar cualquier agente quimioterapeútico de por vida será ese agente probablemente el que te mate. Cuando le das quimioterapia a alguien con cáncer se lo das durante 14 días o durante unos días, con la esperanza de no matar al paciente sino al cáncer. No se lo das hasta que muera, porque *ciertamente morirá*.

[CORTE 17:12]

*La forma de librarse del SIDA es dejar de financiarlo*. Parar todo lo que lleve el nombre de investigación de SIDA. Cualquiera que pida dinero para investigar SIDA habría que decirle: 

Ya no hacemos más de eso. Ya no tenemos SIDA. Si quiere usted estudiar el Pneumocistis Carinii echaremos quizás una ojeada a su artículo científico si tiene usted algo que decir. Si quiere estudiar cada una de esas enfermedades, hablaremos sobre ello.​
Lo que aprendí en 1968 cuando publiqué por primera vez un artículo en Nature en un campo en el cual no tenía conocimientos de ningún tipo es que ahí arriba no hay viejos hombres sabios ahí arriba. 

Lo que pensaba antes del 68 era que si tratabas de publicar un artículo estúpido en Nature, no te lo publicarían. Pero si quieres publicar un buen artículo, lo publicarán. Y quise publicar allí mi artículo sobre PCR y lo rechazaron.

*Ahí arriba, los académicos de la Ciencia son un grupo de idiotas, como todos los demás*, los directores de revistas, incluso las más serias son tipos ocupados con sus pequeñas vidas. *Ahí arriba no hay hombres sabios que eviten que hagamos algo estúpido*.

_​
El libro que hay encima de la mesa es este:







_Inventing the AIDS virus._

Se puede leer online en Google Books: Inventing the AIDS Virus - Peter H. Duesberg - Google Libros

¿Les ha gustado la entrevista?.

En este vídeo a partir de 2:40 tienen más de Mullis, traducido al castellano:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/OyOUkLvvpww" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
*MIS OTROS HILOS SOBRE SIDA:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-entonces-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rsion-oficial-sobre-el-sida-es-un-fraude.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...untas-citas-de-libro-para-medicos-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abia-muerto-de-sida-como-se-explica-esto.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...untas-para-vosotros-sobre-cascos-de-moto.html

*Ver también el excelente hilo-tiro-por-la-culata:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...agenes-del-virus-vih-que-provoca-el-sida.html


----------



## y que hago??? (24 Ene 2012)

No se en cual de los hilos del SIDA ponerlo...asi que ha tocado en este ::

Imgenes inditas muestran cmo el VIH crea un caballo de Troya para infectar el organismo - ABC.es

expertos, opinen


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2012)

y que hago??? dijo:


> No se en cual de los hilos del SIDA ponerlo...asi que ha tocado en este ::
> 
> Imgenes inditas muestran cmo el VIH crea un caballo de Troya para infectar el organismo - ABC.es
> 
> expertos, opinen









_Imagen del VIH infectando el organismo_​
En esa imagen no hay nada ni remotamente parecido a lo que se suele presentar habitualmente como "VIH":





A todo esto: ¿Dónde está la barra de escala?. Esa imagen es como un mapa sin escala. 

¿Detalles sobre cómo saben que eso es "VIH" y las normas habituales en cualquier paper científico?: Inexistentes. En el sitio de _Irsicaixa_ ya ni se molestan en cumplir las apariencias mínimas (_Introducción, Materiales y métodos, Resultados..._) del trabajo científico: Sólo alojan una nota de prensa.

IrsiCaixa y el ICFO enregistran por primera vez imágenes en vivo de cómo el VIH crea un

Esto es cojonudo:

_Los VIHs utilizados en este estudio han sido modificados por motivos de seguridad para poder ser utilizados en instalaciones convencionales de microscopía._​
Estupendo. ¿Y cómo saben que su "descubrimiento" no es consecuencia de la "modificación"?.


----------



## Bee Chita (24 Ene 2012)

(........)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2012)

Bee Chita dijo:


> La imagen de arriba muestra una célula infectada (o supuestamente infectada). El virus, en comparación, es muchísimo más pequeño. En el vídeo, los virus son esos puntitos verdes



Hasta eso pongo en duda.

En su día entré en una discusión sobre el tamaño relativo (teórico) del "VIH".

Hice mis estudios sobre el tema: Si el linfocito "infectado" fuese un estadio (no un campo de fútbol, un _estadio_ completo con gradas y accesos, use el Bernabeu como referencia) de fútbol, el "VIH" sería... un coche (un simple turismo).





Esos puntos verdes son muchos más grandes que un coche con respecto al "estadio" del linfocito.

Y queda el asunto del cual toda la "ciencia VIH" está ayuno: CONTROLES NEGATIVOS.

En los años 80 el "VIH/SIDA" aún respetaba ciertas normas científicas elementales. Unos señores micrografiaron "VIH" tomando una precaución elemental pero insólita hoy en día: CONTROLES NEGATIVOS.

Aparecieron "partículas indistinguibles de VIH" en "no infectados" :8::8::8::







The Perth Group HIV-AIDS Debate Website​
El artículo citado:

The ultrastructural and immunohistochemical demon... [Hum Pathol. 1988] - PubMed - NCBI

A mi juicio este artículo debió haber terminado con toda la "hipótesis VIH", ya en 1988.


----------



## Bee Chita (25 Ene 2012)

(........)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2012)

Bee Chita dijo:


> Me he leído el abstract del artículo que citas de 1988. Lo que dicen, básicamente, es que se puede encontrar partículas virales morfológicamente indistinguibles por microscopía electrónica en personas con un cuadro de linfoadenopatía generalizada persistente relacionada con un cuadro de inmunodeficiencia y en personas con linfoadenopatías debidas a otras causas. Lo que les permite saber cuáles son debidas al virus VIH y cuáles no es una tinción inmunohistoquímica.
> 
> Lo que deduzco de ese abstract, es que la microscopía electrónica no permite (o permitiría si existe) la detección inequívoca de la presencia del virus VIH. Hace falta recurrir a otras técnicas.
> 
> Bueno, esto si mi inglés no me falla.



Has entendido bien. Tu inglés no falla.

La pregunta es: ¿Qué demonios es el "VIH" en personas _sin_ "VIH"?.


----------



## Bee Chita (25 Ene 2012)

(........)


----------



## ralph (25 Ene 2012)

Tremendo!! Ya se montó el quilombo!!


----------



## The man (27 Ene 2012)

El test de saliva, eficaz para detectar el VIH | Sida y Hepatitis | elmundo.es



> Un test de saliva en lugar del análisis de sangre para detectar el virus del sida. Según un metaanálisis publicado esta semana en la revista 'The Lancet Infectious Diseases', esta herramienta tiene una precisión muy similar a la prueba tradicional, basada en el estudio de una muestra de sangre.





> En cualquier caso, y de momento, "los test rápidos con resultado positivo deben ser confirmados con el análisis tradicional de sangre (prueba denominada ELISA), que tarda entre tres y cuatro días", matiza el doctor López Bernaldo de Quirós.





> Es muy útil para hacer diagnóstico rápido a muchas personas y a bajo coste", señala Juan Carlos López Bernaldo de Quirós, especialista de la unidad de Enfermedades Infecciosas del Hospital Gregorio Marañón de Madrid. "No exite riesgo para la persona que realiza el test y, dado que hay mucha gente rehacia a los pinchazos, también reduce el número de rechazos por esta cuestión".



Abstract de la noticia original: 
Rapid HIV tests: from meta-analysis to field application : The Lancet Infectious Diseases


> In The Lancet Infectious Diseases, Nitika Pant Pai and colleagues1 concluded, in a systematic review and meta-analysis, that a rapid point-of-care HIV test, Oraquick, had a slightly lower sensitivity for oral specimens (98·03%) than blood specimens (99·68%), but specificities were similar (99·74% vs 99·91%). Although the positive predictive values (PPVs) were similar (98·65% vs 98·50%) in high-prevalence settings (HIV prevalence >1%), they identified a lower PPV for oral specimens (88·55%) than blood specimens (97·65%) in lower-prevalence settings.



Medical News: Rapid HIV Test Results Better With Blood - in HIV/AIDS, HIV/AIDS from MedPage Today


----------



## Pellejudo (27 Ene 2012)

datos, datos, datos

Alfredo Embid - La Farsa del SIDA y su Relación con el 11/S on Vimeo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2012)

The man dijo:


> El test de saliva, eficaz para detectar el VIH | Sida y Hepatitis | elmundo.es



_Oraquick_ se llama el mierdo-test.

Los "tests de VIH" son como las Hipotecas: HAY QUE LEER ANTES DE FIRMAR. Si lees y te enteras de la situación, NO FIRMAS.

Leamos el prospecto deL _Oraquick _(algo que no harán los ignorantes desgraciados que decidan someterse a esta prueba):

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Biolog...Products/PremarketApprovalsPMAs/ucm092001.pdf

https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=ff6386e14018d775&biw=1024&bih=677

_The OraQuick
®
Rapid HIV-1 Antibody Test is a single-use, qualitative immunoassay to detect antibodies to Human 
Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 (HIV-1)_​
REPITAMOS

UNA 

VEZ 

MÁS:

No hay evidencia alguna de que tener "anticuerpos al VIH" suponga tener "VIH".

Nin-gu-na evidencia.

Quien esté en desacuerdo, que por favor presente tal evidencia _primaria_.

*--------------------------------------------------------------​*
_Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome (AIDS), AIDS related complex (ARC) and pre-AIDS are thought to be caused by 
the Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV)_​
..."se piensa"...muy "científico" todo.

El médico jamás le dirá que "se piensa" que el "VIH" causa el SIDA.

El laboratorio que fabrica el mierdo-test sí. ¿Saben por qué?: Para quitarse posibles litigios futuros.

*--------------------------------------------------------------​*
_Testing for the presence 
of antibodies to HIV in bodily fluids (e.g., blood, oral fluid, and urine) is an accurate aid in the diagnosis of HIV infection. 
However, the implications of seropositivity must be considered in a clinical context. For example, in neonates, the presence 
of antibodies to HIV is indicative of exposure to HIV, but not necessarily of HIV infection, due to the acquisition of maternal 
antibodies that may persist for up to six months. Conversely, absence of antibody to HIV cannot be taken as absolute proof 
that an individual is free of HIV infection_​
_..las implicaciones de la seropositividad deben ser consideradas en un contexto clínico_...

_...la ausencia de anticuerpos al VIH no se puede tomar como prueba absoluta de que un individuo está libre de infección por VIH..._

Traduzco esto a castellano de calle: *Puede ser usted "+" y NO estar "infectado" o "-" y SÍ estar "infectado".*

Un test cojonudo, ¿eh?.

Exactamente, ¿_*para qué*_ quiere uno hacerse un test que el fabricante _*se lava las manos*_ abiertamente tanto obtenga uno un resultado "+" como "-"?.

*--------------------------------------------------------------​*
_A Reactive result using the OraQuick
®
Rapid HIV-1 Antibody Test *suggests [sugiere :8:]* the presence of anti-HIV-1 antibodies 
in the specimen. _​
El test *sugiere* :8::8::8: la presencia de "anticuerpos al VIH"... ¿a que ningún médico usará jamás esta expresión al hablar de este test?. ¿A que "El Inmundo" no la usa en su artículo?. Pues bien: El fabricante la usa en el prospecto. 

_The OraQuick
®
Rapid HIV-1 Antibody Test is intended as an aid in the diagnosis of infection with 
HIV-1. *AIDS and AIDS-related conditions are clinical syndromes and their diagnosis can only be established 
clinically.

[El SIDA y las condiciones relacionadas con el SIDA son síndromes clínicos y su diagnóstico puede establecerse sólo clínicamente]* _​
Los libros de Medicina CONTRADICEN ABIERTAMENTE :8::8::8: esta última frase:







_Diagnóstico de laboratorio de la infección por VIH-1...


...INTRODUCCIÓN

*El diagnóstico de la infección por VIH sólo puede establecerse de modo definitivo por métodos de laboratorio, ya que las manifestaciones clínicas, aunque sugerentes, son inespecíficas en cualquier estadio de la enfermedad*.

(Página 59)_​
Esto, sólo esto, *ya debería de ser suficiente (en otro mundo mejor a este) para montar un Juicio de Nuremberg* contra mucha, mucha, mucha gente:

* Los "tests de VIH" diciendo que el diagnóstico es "por clínica".

* Los libros para médicos diciendo que la clínica no vale, que hay que recurrir a los tests.​
*--------------------------------------------------------------​*
Última cita del prospecto del mierdo-test:

_BIBLIOGRAPHY
1. Gallo RC, Salahuddin SZ, Popovic M, et al. Frequent detection and isolation of cytopathic retroviruses (HTLV III) from 
patients with AIDS and at risk for AIDS. Science 1984; 224:500-3._​
Del artículo citado como "prueba" de que el "VIH" causa SIDA:

Frequent detection and isolation of cytopathic retro... [Science. 1984] - PubMed - NCBI

_ Retroviruses belonging to the HTLV family and collectively designated HTLV-III were isolated from...26 of 72 adult and juvenile patients with AIDS_​
Es decir, el artículo aducido como "prueba" de que el "VIH" (HTLV-III en 1984) causa SIDA indicaba que sólo se encontró "virus del SIDA" en 26 de 72 sidosos :8::8::8:

*CONCLUSIÓN: Vivimos en un planeta de subnormales profundos. *


----------



## Celeron (4 Feb 2012)

Creo que le hicieron una foto al virus, ¿Es cierto?

No me he leido todo el hilo, que alguien me lo aclare.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Feb 2012)

Celeron dijo:


> Creo que le hicieron una foto al virus, ¿Es cierto?
> 
> No me he leido todo el hilo, que alguien me lo aclare.



Muchas, muchas imágenes (no son "fotos" porque no usan luz) le han sacado al "virus".

El PROBLEMÓN es que LA ÚNICA vez que han intentado obtener imágenes del "virus" CON CONTROLES NEGATIVOS (esto es, haciendo el mismo procedimiento con muestas "infectadas" y "sin infectar") el "virus" ha aparecido también en "no infectados" :8::8::8::







The Perth Group HIV-AIDS Debate Website​
La foto está toma de este artículo:

The ultrastructural and immunohistochemical demon... [Hum Pathol. 1988] - PubMed - NCBI

_...we found viral particles, morphologically indistinguishable from those observed in PGL lymph nodes, in 13 of 15 non-HIV related reactive lymph nodes_​
Cuando le traten de colar "imágenes de VIH" recuerde que el "VIH" aparece tambiñen en "no infectados por el VIH", lo cual es flagrantemente absurdo (como toda la teoría "VIH/SIDA").


----------



## kassimirovich (8 Feb 2012)

"-Cuando la cantidad ofrecida
le parecía al doctor Wassory suficiente, cedía
y el mismo día, antes de que cualquier eventualidad
estropeara su plan, ocasionaba al
mísero ese daño irreparable, esa continua
sensación de estar cegado, esa sensación que
debe convertir la vida en un suplicio, *al tiempo
que borraba de una vez para siempre las
huellas de su canallada*. Con estas operaciones
en ojos sanos no sólo aumentaba el doctor
Wassory su gloria y su fama como médico
incomparable que siempre consigue detener
la amenaza de la ceguera, sino que al mismo
tiempo calmaba su insaciable ansia de dinero
y se envanecía cuando sus ingenuas víctimas,
sin sospecharse perjudicadas en su cuerpo y
en su bolsillo, lo miraban y lo alababan como
su único amparo, su salvador. Sólo un hombre
que tiene sus raíces en el *ghetto*, con sus
innumerables, increíbles y, sin embargo, insuperables
recursos, que desde niño ha
aprendido a estar al acecho como una araña,
que conoce a todos los hombres de la ciudad,
hasta sus más mínimas relaciones, que conoce
y adivina sus fortunas, sólo un hombre así
es capaz de realizar durante años tales monstruosidades"

Gustav Meyrink, _El Golem_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Feb 2012)

kassimirovich dijo:


> Con estas operaciones
> en ojos sanos no sólo aumentaba el doctor
> Wassory su gloria y su fama como médico
> incomparable que siempre consigue detener
> ...



No se me ocurre una síntesis literaria que describa mejor de las _"drogas anti-VIH salvadoras de vidas"_.

*CAJÓN DE SASTRE DE MAGUFADAS:*

Tengo delante mío una revista de divulgación científica "Algo" que compré personalmente en febrero de 1986.





Os transcribo lo que viene en esta revista:

PORTADA: _Los laboratorios donde se está venciendo al cáncer_.

PÁGINA 3: *EL CANCER ESTÁ ACORRALADO*

PÁGINA 29: _Pero todo hace pensar que está próximo el día de la victoria final del hombre contra el cáncer_​
Esta revista tiene ya UN CUARTO DE SIGLO de antiguedad.

Más magufadas:

*1984*. Anuncian "vacuna contra el SIDA" para 1986 (Gallo) o para 1989 (Montagnier):

'Sida, el enigma puede resolverse', Informe Semanal (1984), Informe Semanal - RTVE.es A la Carta

*1986*: Anuncian "vacuna contra el SIDA" para... el año 2000.

Erratum. [Science. 1986] - PubMed - NCBI

A ver si aprendéis de una vez que *nos están tomando el pelo a todos* con estos "avances inminentes".

_The frequent isolation of HTLV-III from patients with AIDS and ARC, the detection of antibodies specific for HTLV-III in nearly all patients with these diseases and in a high proportion of individuals at risk, and finally its effect on cells in vitro, leaves little doubt that HTLV-III is causatively involved in the development of these diseases_

Etiology of AIDS: biological and biochemica... [Adv Exp Med Biol. 1985] - PubMed - NCBI​
_ The serologic testing provided clear evidence that tropical African Kaposi's sarcoma is not associated with HTLV-III infection; non of the 217 serum samples analyzed from the 3 study groups showed antibodies to this virus_

Kaposi's sarcoma and HTLV-III: a study in Nigeri... [J R Soc Med. 1986] - PubMed - NCBI​
_HTLV-III/LAV was isolated in peripheral blood samples from 8 of 12 men tested. Culture-positive and culture-negative men did not differ significantly in terms of age, presence of a palpable lymph node, T helper:T-suppressor cell ratio, or duration of seropositivity. These findings suggest that some seropositive men may remain asymptomatic for at least 5 years. However, the isolation of HTLV-III/LAV from the peripheral blood of most of these men indicates persistent infection may be common among asymptomatic seropositive men at risk for AIDS. It should be assumed that these men have the potential to transmit HTLV-III/LAV infection_

Persistent infection with human T-lymphotropi... [Ann Intern Med. 1985] - PubMed - NCBI​
_These results show that Kaposi's sarcoma in Nigeria is not associated with infection with the AIDS virus and that the virus is not endemic in this region...The results of the study showed that none of the 40 patients with KS, the 30 patients with malignant melanoma or the 50 normal controls had antibody against AIDS._

Antibody to the AIDS virus in Kaposi's sarcoma ... [J Surg Oncol. 1988] - PubMed - NCBI​
_Abstract
Kaposi's sarcoma, first described in 1972, is a rare, chronic neoplasm that occurs most often in elderly men of Eastern European origin. In the mid-twentieth century, more aggressive forms of Kaposi's sarcoma were found to be an endemic disease especially common among young black men in central Africa. Kaposi's sarcoma also occurs in iatrogenically immunosuppressed patients, such as kidney transplant recipients. In 1981, the sudden occurrence of an unusual, disseminated form of Kaposi's sarcoma in homosexual men in New York and California heralded the epidemic now known as the acquired immunodeficiency syndrome (AIDS). *Ninety-five percent of all AIDS-associated Kaposi's sarcoma (AIDS-KS) has been in homosexual men*; however, the incidence of AIDS-KS has diminished from greater than 40% of men with AIDS since 1981 to less than 20% in 1989. The remaining 5% of AIDS-KS has been seen in all other populations at risk for AIDS. The reasons for the remarkable persistent increased prevalence of AIDS-KS among homosexual men remains obscure. Clinically, AIDS-KS is a highly varied neoplastic disease characterized by multifocal mucocutaneous lesions often with lymphatic and visceral involvement. The etiology of Kaposi's sarcoma remains unknown although various hypotheses have been suggested, including endothelial-tumor growth factors, oncogenic expression, genetic predisposition, and environmental cofactors. An as-yet unidentified viruslike agent has been proposed as a possible direct cause of this neoplasm. *Different treatment modalities for Kaposi's sarcoma have been employed* with varying success, these include localized *radiation therapy*, cryotherapy, electrocauterization, surgical excision, and a variety of systemic *chemotherapeutic* regimens, as well as *alpha-interferon*. Although all available treatments help control the lesions, none lengthens survival._

Clinical manifestations of classical, end... [J Am Acad Dermatol. 1990] - PubMed - NCBI​
_In the absence of a specific etiologic agent or diagnostic test, a case can only be recognized when complications of the immune deficiency such as infection or Kaposi's sarcoma occur_

Infectious complications of the acquired im... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 1984] - PubMed - NCBI

_ A. I. D. S. K. S K. S. + O. I. _

[Problems raised by the treatm... [Bull Soc Pathol Exot Filiales. 1984] - PubMed - NCBI

_[Treatment of Kaposi's sarcoma].
[Article in French]
Coulaud JP.
Abstract
To conclude, no completely satisfactory form of therapy is available at the moment. Combinations are always desirable: either radiotherapy and chemotherapy_

[Treatment of Kaposi's sarcoma]. [Bull Soc Pathol Exot Filiales. 1984] - PubMed - NCBI

_About 35% of all AIDS patients and 50% of homosexual or bisexual victims have developed Kaposi's sarcoma, and those with coincident opportunistic infection have 2.5 times the mortality of those without such infection. There are 2 essential features to the histopathology of Kaposi's sarcoma: 1) vascular proliferation and 2) spindle-shaped neoplastic cells in a network of reticulin fibers that appear to be of endothelial origin. The treatment of the epidemic form of Kaposi's sarcoma has not been successful, and the projected 2-year survival is only 30%. The causes of death in the majority of such patients are overwhelming opportunistic infections, especially cytomegalovirus and Pneumocystis carinii, and irreversible cachexia and wasting. Interferon therapy has had a beneficial effect in patients with disease limited to skin, with T4/T8 ratios over 0.5, and without a prior history of opportunistic infection; however, there is no evidence that interferon exerts any beneficial effects on the underlying immune defects. An aggressive 6-drug combination chemotherapy regimen has been tried on patients whose tumors appeared to be life-threatening and was effective in controlling the Kaposi's sarcoma, but again did not appreciably alter immune parameters. Several other approaches to the treatment of epidemic Kaposi's sarcoma are under evaluation, including gamma interferon, interleukin-2, and plasmapheresis. Patients who develop malignant lymphomas require combined treatment with central nervous system radiation and systemic combination chemotherapy. There is no evidence that the antitumor responses obtained in AIDS-related malignancies translate into survival advantages_

Malignancies in the AIDS patient: natural h... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 1984] - PubMed - NCBI

_ it has been found in body tissues and fluids including brain, semen, and *saliva*. _

NIH conference. The acquired immunodeficiency... [Ann Intern Med. 1985] - PubMed - NCBI

_*the presence of specific antibody should be considered presumptive evidence of current infection*_

The epidemiology of AIDS: current status and future ... [Science. 1985] - PubMed - NCBI

A guide to the investigation and treatment of patients with AIDS and AIDS-related disorders. (exclusión de "VIH-" con síntomas)

_By the 1930s, nitrites and nitrate esters were established treatments for angina and hypertension _

Nitrates and Nitrites in the Treatment of Ischemic Cardiac Disease

Amyl nitrite as a sexual stimulant.

_Irradiation can provide good to excellent palliation with only minimal side effects, and will produce a lesser impact on the hematological and immunological systems than chemotherapy. Therefore, we advocate the liberal employment of palliative radiation therapy in patients with AIDS.
PMID: 2433407 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]_

The impact of palliative irradiation on the man... [J Clin Oncol. 1987] - PubMed - NCBI

The Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome: current status.

The Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome: current status.

_Extended field radiotherapy is compared with both local methods of radiation and chemotherapy in the treatment of Kaposi's sarcoma. It was concluded that EFR is the treatment of choice because of its simplicity, high disease-control rate, and lack of complications in patients without systemic disease manifestations._

Kaposi's sarcoma. An update on the results of ... [Arch Dermatol. 1981] - PubMed - NCBI

_Amyl nitrite may alter T lymphocytes in homosexual men.
Goedert JJ, Neuland CY, Wallen WC, Greene MH, Mann DL, Murray C, Strong DM, Fraumeni JF Jr, Blattner WA.
Abstract
To evaluate the recent outbreak of Kaposi's sarcoma (KS) and opportunistic infections in homosexual men, clinical, virological, and immunological data on two homosexual men with KS and on fifteen healthy homosexual volunteers were collected. Both KS patients had regularly used amyl or butyl nitrite (AN); they had low helper/suppressor (H/S) T-lymphocyte ratios before chemotherapy and high titres of antibody against cytomegalovirus (CMV). Eight of the fifteen volunteers were regular AN users; seven of the eight had low H/S ratios due to larger than normal numbers of OKT8-positive suppressor cells and smaller numbers of OKT4-positive helper cells. In all eight AN users the fluorescence profile obtained with monoclonal antibody 9.6 (which detects the sheep E-rosette receptor) was bimodal, indicating a subpopulation of T cells with increased receptor density. A similar pattern was observed when OKT8, the antibody which detects cytotoxic suppressor cells, was used. Two of the seven men who did not use AN had abnormal fluorescence with reagent 9.6, and one of these also had a low H/S ratio. CMV-antibody titres were persistently high in fourteen of the fifteen healthy men, but the titres were not related to AN use of T-cell abnormalities. The data suggest that nitrites may be immunosuppressive in the setting of repeated viral antigenic stimulation and may contribute to the high frequency of DS and opportunistic infections in homosexual men._

Amyl nitrite may alter T lymphocytes in homosexual men. [Lancet. 1982] - PubMed - NCBI

Chemotherapy for advanced Kaposi sarcoma. [Arch Dermatol. 1975] - PubMed - NCBI

Radiotherapy in the management of Kaposi's sarco... [Clin Radiol. 1977] - PubMed - NCBI

Radiotherapy for Kaposi's sarcoma. [Cancer. 1980] - PubMed - NCBI

_Further experience with rezoxane (ICRF 159; -- NSC --129943) in treating Kaposi's sarcoma.
Olweny CL, Sikyewunda W, Otim D.
Abstract
47 patients with histologically proven Kaposi's sarcoma were treated with multiple courses of Rezoxane (each course: 1 g/m2/day for 3 days) orally. The overall response was 57% with 20% achieving complete response. The median remission duration of the complete responders is 12 months (range 2--26) with 6 still having sustained complete remissions. Most of the responders were patients with nodular mixed type of Kaposi's sarcoma. The toxicity was minimal and was mainly leukopenia, alopecia and gastrointestinal disturbance. Rezoxane is a useful safe drug and easy to administer to patients with Kaposi's sarcoma._

Further experience with rezoxane (ICRF 159; -- NSC ... [Oncology. 1980] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## kassimirovich (9 Feb 2012)

la verdad es que hay cosas que no encajan, por ejemplo en 2005, cuando apenas un millon de personas recibia tratamiento en el africa negra, habia 23 millones de seropositivos y poco mas de un millon de muertes anuales, eso da una esperanza de vida de los infectados de cerca de 20 años. y se supone que la media de supervivencioa de los infectados sin tratamiento es de 5-6 años.

es como lo de al gripe A, que analizando los datos resultaba bastante menos mortal que la gripe normal.

el que se toma la molestia de informarse un poco no tiene mas remedio que tener serias dudas sobre la fiabilidad de las estadisticas medicas. o no te crees las estadisticas o no te crees las enfermedades.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Feb 2012)

kassimirovich dijo:


> la verdad es que hay cosas que no encajan, por ejemplo en 2005, cuando apenas un millon de personas recibia tratamiento en el africa negra, habia 23 millones de seropositivos y poco mas de un millon de muertes anuales, eso da una esperanza de vida de los infectados de cerca de 20 años. y se supone que la media de supervivencioa de los infectados sin tratamiento es de 5-6 años



Pues espera a que sepas esto: *2 de cada 3 (66%) niños ugandeses testados era "seropositivos"* al "HTLV-III" (como se llamaba al "VIH" en 1985)...en 1972-73 :8::8::8:. 

_Of 75 sera collected in the West Nile district of Uganda over a 1-year period between 1972 and 1973, 50 *(66%) had antibody reactivity to human T-cell lymphotropic virus subgroup III (HTLV-III)* at low titer levels. Sera were initially screened by HTLV-III enzyme linked immunosorbent assay and sera with values less than normal mean + 2 SD were removed from testing. The remaining sera were tested for positivity by an amplified Western blotting procedure which incorporated a three-layer immunoperoxidase procedure. Immunoglobulin reactive with HTLV-III Mr 24,000, 41,000, and 76,000 proteins were present in nearly all positive sera. The antibody status of this group was unlike any normal or acquired immunodeficiency syndrome-risk group previously tested. The high prevalence and relatively low titers suggest the detection as early as 1972 of a relative or predecessor of HTLV-III or of HTLV-III itself but *existing in a population acclimated to its presence*. It further suggests a likely African origin of HTLV-III.
PIP:
Sera from *75 children from an isolated subsistence farming region* of the Ugandan Nile valley in 1972-1973 showed a unique pattern of antibody titer to HTLV-III: a high prevalence but low titer for a limited number of viral proteins. The sera were originally collected at random as controls for a study of Burkitt's lymphoma. *Mean age was 6.4 years*. Sera were tested quantitatively by ELISA and 50 of 55 positives were confirmed by Western blo_

Unique pattern of HTLV-III (AIDS-related) antigen... [Cancer Res. 1985] - PubMed - NCBI​
* Edad media de los niños: 6.4 años. Si los niños están infectados, de acuerdo a la ortodoxia "VIH/SIDA" también habrán de estarlos sus madres y sus padres. ¡Una población con un 66% de "seropositivos al VIH"!. ¡Y en 1972-73!.

* "Infección" "confirmada" por ELISA + WB.

* Para colmo viven en una zona remota y aislada que practica una economía de mera subsistencia. ¿Cómo se han "infectado" estos niños?. ¿Cómo han llegado a los 6.4 años de edad sin los "salvadores fármacos" (en realidad venenos) que no llegaron hasta 15 años después (1987).

* Hipotetizan -¡hay que tener morro!- que la población allí está "aclimatada" al "VIH". ¡En África!. ¡El continente "azotado por la pandemia VIH/SIDA"!. ¡En 1985 Gallo nos dice que están "aclimatados" al "VIH"!. ¡A eso lo llamo yo tener una jeta de platino-iridio!.

La explicación del "misterio": _Los test de VIH no son tests de VIH_.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Mar 2012)

*DIRECTORIO DE HILOS DE Ayn Randiano2*

*SERVICIOS FOREROS*

1 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-san-juan-anticonstitucional.html#post9759450

2 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...imidad-democratica-republicana-1931-39-a.html

3 SERVICIOS FOREROS 3: Réplica a Podemitas. Fuerza Nueva daba grandes mítines. Podemos e IU tienen dentro a ex-Ultras

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ano2-buenos-hilos-gramatica-parda-forera.html​
*MEMES A RECORDAR*

*OMNI Dación en Pago:* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...meme-dacion-pago-y-todos-genero-satirico.html

*REDUCTIO AD BANKIAM*: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/339280-nuevo-argumento-progre-reductio-ad-bankiam.html

*BANCO TONTO*: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-banco-tonto-complemento-al-banco-malo.html

*CASTA: UNA, TRINA Y ESTATISTA:* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-casta-trina-y-estatista.html#post7964436​
*Hilos Podemitas*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...segun-a-servir-de-modelo-salir-de-crisis.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ipe-gnzalz-y-ropa-de-alcampo-de-pablemos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ncia-verbal-discuten-cosas-indiscutibles.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-que-han-puesto-jeta-papeleta-electoral.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sias-cogidos-de-manos-circulo-video-real.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-son-hombres-votando-feminazismo-extremo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...quedas-cuaderno-azul-de-aznar-resucitado.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-feminazi-y-lgtb-partido-pablo-iglesias.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-mas-votos-que-hare-krishna-violetas-de.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...erencia-2012-sede-del-psoe-dia-de-europa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...blo-iglesias-hilo-intensivo-fotos-videos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-tambien-hay-ricos-q-pretenden-exprimir.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-antimaternal-obligatorio-querer-a-hijos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-miembros-y-expulse-a-ls-desobedientes.html​
*"Hepatitis C"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-real-o-timo-medico-mas-juzguen-ustedes.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-no-demostrado-alargar-dia-vida-de-nadie.html​
*TimoÉbola:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anti-ebola-y-otras-epidemias-espabilados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ni-pies-ni-cabeza-in-my-humble-opinion.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0000-000-infectados-contagiosisimo-virus.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dos-perros-monos-y-murcielagos-de-europa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-teresa-romero-contagiar-estos-momentos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ialistas-o-escepticos-karl-popper-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/581761-puebas-del-ebola-no-homologadas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-de-burbuja-son-seropositivos-al-ebola.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...le-positivos-a-filovirus-ebola-y-marburg.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sesinos-dejado-ya-miles-de-muertos-mundo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...imoebola-leyendo-massmierda-oficialistas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-toda-historia-brote-ebola-0-mortalidad.html

PERIFÉRICOS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ecidas-a-de-operadores-de-chernobil-imho.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hosas-de-ebola-que-se-nieguen-al-ingreso.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-a-nadie-vacunacion-mato-a-74-personas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-infectado-ebola-nadie-que-pagar-salud.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-rappoport-escrito-del-ebola-show-2014-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...noce-que-epidemia-sigue-fuera-de-control.html​
*"VIH":ouch:/SIDA*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nte-al-descubrimiento-del-virus-del-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-infectadas-virus-del-sida.html#post11075011

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...brando-a-y-que-este-vez-menos-patogenico.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-primarias-establecer-existencia-del-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vacuna-contra-sida-pronto-crearan-vacuna.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-del-2013-dia-mundial-del-timosida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mercury-ni-rock-hudson-murieron-de-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-hacian-diagnosticar-sida-1981-y-1985-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-increibles-articulos-sida-desde-1983-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tivo-tests-de-vih-oficialistas-invitados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...opositivo-al-virus-del-sida.html#post10232450

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lcanzaba-umbral-establecido.html#post10181782

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...frente-al-vih-35-de-condones-filtran-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...h-virus-del-sida-dios-de-sociedad-actual.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-medica-tests-de-vih-no-son-tests-de-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-autopsia-de-viejo-fraude-medico-sifilis.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iculas-naturales-generadas-celulas-sanas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...entificas-afirmacion-vih-causa-sida-o-no.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-puedan-medicos-cientificos-y-politicos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cto-del-test-de-vih-de-aceptar-hacerselo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-revelan-que-version-oficial-sida-fraude.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iciendo-cosas-arriesgadas-y-interesantes.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fico-de-1984-de-robert-gallo.html#post8393619

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...debio-haber-terminado-hipotesis-vih-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-murieron-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-preguntas-citas-de-libro-medicos-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uno-habia-muerto-de-sida-se-explica-esto.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mosida-no-hay-virus-del-sida.html#post9060996

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vih-causa-sida-preguntas-cascos-de-moto.html

*Ver también el excelente hilo-tiro-por-la-culata:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-imagenes-del-virus-vih-que-provoca-sida.html​
*CÁNCER DE PRÓSTATA*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tata-psa-genera-mas-danos-que-beneficios.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sivas-mas-perjudiciales-que-propio-tumor.html​
*TEMAS PRÁCTICOS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zones-medicas-cuales-sexo-anal-mala-idea.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...med-no-protector-solar-crema-bronceadora.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-o-vayan-a-hijos-pequenos-hasta-14-anos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...he-marcha-y-otros-consejos-cinturon-de-s.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-presion-de-ruedas-del-coche-no-correcta.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-a-coche-acepte-reto-y-no-se-arrepentira.html​
*HILOS EN CONTRA LAS MOTOCICLETAS/CICLOMOTORES* (una pequeña _"cruzada personal"_ quijotesca mía... me parece mi deber comunicar lo que sé sobre estos _"artilugios infernales"_... con que una sola persona decida NO ir en moto por leer estos artículos ya me doy por satisfecho)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...medicas-no-utilizar-motos-o-ciclomotores.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-son-tecnicamente-absurdas.html#post6904154

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...i-motos-son-ruina-financiera.html#post6951858

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-anti-motos-iv-conducir-moto-dificil.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...otos-v-motos-son-desastre-medioambiental.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icas-alternativas-lonchafinistas-a-motos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...enes-de-anuncios-antiguos-principalmente.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-del-motorista-y-del-motero.html#post8897688

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...letales-que-armas-de-fuego-manos-civiles.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-contratar-a-posible-empleado-motorista.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uncio-de-casa-tarradellas-del-ciclomotor.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...clomotor-mayoria-motoristas-mal-vestidos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-riesgo-de-moto-km-11-8-veces-mas-riesgo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-realmente-culpa-enlatados-no-ven-a-moto.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...garse-vida-luego-echan-culpa-a-enlatados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-183-641-motocicletas-y-barcelona-20-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-todas-motos-adolescentes.html#post11831213

¿Piensa sacarse el CARNET DE MOTO? Sepa que los carnets de moto terminan por NO USARSE tras unos pocos años

*POR QUÉ DIABLOS ESCRIBO TANTOS HILOS ANTI-MOTOS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-escribo-mis-hilos-motos-sida-anguita.html​
*RUMASA y RUÍZ MATEOS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...este-tema-de-apasionarle-tambien-a-usted.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ios-selectos-de-bonistas-de-nueva-rumasa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iaria-transcripcion-libro-de-1983-inside.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...160317-rumasa-pre-1983-espana-pre-2010-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-razon-a-ruiz-mateos-alguien-enlazarla.html​
*"CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL"* :ouch:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-metereologicas-del-calentamiento-global.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...istra-julio-mas-frio-de-ultimos-115-anos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...matico-transcripcion-revista-1986-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-1980-clima-se-enfriando-inexorablemente.html​
*TEMAS "DE GÉNERO"* :ouch: 

*NO MÍO, PERO FUNDAMENTAL:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/441979-subnorfeminismo-ave-cairo-pamplona.html​
SERIE "SHARÍA FEMINAZI":​
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...son-responsables-del-terrorismo-machista.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-mental-suscripcion-mujeres.html#post9572593

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-genero-y-quisieran-terminar-muertes-vdg.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-parta-rayo-que-eso-son-untersmensch-xy.html

"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": Las mujeres pueden matar a sus maridos si se "creen" amenazadas, lo mismo que en los países islámicos los hombres pueden matar a las mujeres en los (así llamados) _*"crímenes de honor"*_:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ocento-violencia-de-genero-duda-tu-viuda.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...marido-perdio-equilibrio-y-cayo-del-arma.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *El usufructo de la vivenda conyugal pertenece a la Mujer.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...liario-al-que-sometido-hombre-divorciado.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *Las mujeres pueden manifestarse donde y cuando les de la gana.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tasma-del-crimen-de-nagore-laffage-again.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *Los hijos pertenecen a la mujer. Y puuuuuunto.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sicion-de-custodia-compartida-preferente.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *Cualquier cosa (o su contraria) que un hombre haga (o deje de hacer) puede ser "maltrato a una mujer".*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mujeres-sepan-sufren-violencia-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...atrimonio-e-ingresos-no-hacerlo-maltrato.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-te-agreden-que-se-trata-de-agresion.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *Las mujeres deberían tener presunción de veracidad cuando ponen una denuncia.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eres-maltratadas-que-quieren-divorciarse.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *La mujer tiene derecho a mentir sobre cuál es el padre biológico real de sus hijos.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-violencia-familiar-de-que-nadie-habla.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *Hay que prohíbir la Prostitución. Pero sólo la de Mujeres.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...titucion-heterosexual-heterofobia-inside.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *Normas especiales para "informar" cuando matan a una Mujer.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tar-informativamente-violencia-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ormaron-que-victimas-shaolin-prostitutas.html​
"SHARÍA FEMINAZI": *Mirar a una mujer es "acosarla" e "invadir su espacio" si no quiere ser mirada. *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vo-argumento-feminazi-ahora-mirar-acosar.html​
*PASADOS AL "ÁTICO":*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-amistoso-dialogo-ente-hombres-y-mujeres.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-antimaternal-obligatorio-querer-a-hijos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-haber-violencia-de-genero-contra-hombre.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...orden-de-magnitud-mas-muertes-que-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ongevidad-femenina-adn-cuestion-genetica.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-oyes-llama-016-comprometete-no-toleres.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...jeras-pese-a-que-hay-4-imputadas-de-33-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-malos-tratos-o-problemas-graves-pareja.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...riesgo-de-muerte-sobrepeso-de-100-gramos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ncia-verbal-discuten-cosas-indiscutibles.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inua-e-incesantemnte-mirais-lascivamente.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...acritica-e-insipida-igualdad-de-derechos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...jer-dice-que-han-violado-que-han-violado.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-a-mujer-viogen-no-mirarla-tambien-serlo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...estacion-feminista-pamplona-adivinen-que.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tas-mism-s-creen-discurso-transexualidad.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tacion-que-se-ahorcan-efigies-de-hombres.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ionismo-y-ruido-practicas-intimidatorias.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-hombres-que-heterosexuales-de-mujeres.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tas-prendas-negras-y-accesorios-violetas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...scupo-me-hablas-te-pego-me-tocas-te-mato.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-viogen-pantallazo-app-deteccion-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-subvencionada-g-vasco-estar-de-acuerdo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...untar-correctamente-a-mujer-sido-violada.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hay-8-veces-mas-cazadores-que-feministas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-de-genero-94-ciclistas-muertos-son-xy.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-a-hombre-menos-malo-que-violar-a-mujer.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...strada-movil-no-borrar-no-avisan-de-esto.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ola-a-de-toda-vida-1-4157-0-024-0-24-mil.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...enero-butch-vulgo-hombres-heterosexuales.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-victimas-de-agresion-fisica-o-psiquica.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ola-a-de-toda-vida-1-4157-0-024-0-24-mil.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-de-1984-ilustrado-fotos-contemporaneas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onocimiento-sexual-de-mujeres-musulmanas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gazine-dice-que-maltratadores-informarse.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tan-no-son-diferentes-a-cualquier-hombre.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eres-anuales-muertas-violencia-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...edia-63-2-mujeres-anuales-muertas-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lidad-de-ciencia-de-resultados-objetivos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mujeres-maltratadas-nuevo-meme-feminista.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...isito-hombre-inteligente-deberia-hacerlo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mujeres/442359-vinetas-comicas-feminazis.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...res-fobia-a-usted-tambien-culpa-de-usted.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...leria-de-imagenes-memeticas-creadas-fmnz.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-espana-son-homicidios-que-no-son-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-de-homicidios-82-5-restante-no-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-violencia-de-genero-asesinato-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onen-a-cadena-perpetua-justicia-medieval.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pareja-prospectiva-masculina-o-femenina.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dos-tests-de-paternidad-permiso-de-madre.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iogen-resultado-bajan-21-victimas-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ministas-universitarias-feminismo-a-peor.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pel-social-que-terrorismo-etarra-15-anos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...atrimonio-e-ingresos-no-hacerlo-maltrato.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-siglo-xxi-hilo-muchas-fotos-reflexionar.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tico-instrumento-del-terrorismo-machista.html​
*LOS DEMÁS:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-feminazi-y-lgtb-partido-pablo-iglesias.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-antimaternal-obligatorio-querer-a-hijos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-violencia-de-genero-de-que-se-produzcan.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...jovenes-y-tambien-malo-que-bajen-adultas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mentando-reduccion-cifra-de-separaciones.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...elven-demasiados-hombres-acusados-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-a-hombre-casa-policia-detiene-al-hombre.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-denuncian-menos-no-protegia-denunciar.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-viogen-pantallazo-app-deteccion-viogen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-dista-mucho-de-positivo.html#post11083335

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-denuncia-viogen-toda-vida.html#post11080995

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-asuntos-de-genero-galeria-de-imagenes.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-violencia-de-genero-asesinato-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...erosexual-heterofobia-inside.html#post7847461

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-violencia-familiar-de-que-nadie-habla.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-sufren-violencia-de-genero.html#post6087706

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tar-informativamente-violencia-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rvatorio-de-violencia-contra-mujer-dixit.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dos-tests-de-paternidad-permiso-de-madre.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onvocan-huelga-de-delantales-caidos-29-m.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rencias-feministas-mi-opinion-hembristas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...racaso-de-ley-contra-violencia-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-te-agreden-que-se-trata-de-agresion.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tienes-que-mejorar-controlar-tu-machismo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pagina-de-izquierda-unida-horror-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-vasco-mujeres-son-que-ligan-no-hombres.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cialmente-recomendada-igualdad-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-nagore-laffage-no-violencia-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...internacional-contra-violencia-de-genero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-fotografia-reflexiones-antropologicas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...recidas-tratamiento-totalmente-diferente.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...marido-perdio-equilibrio-y-cayo-del-arma.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rdo-de-pensiones-compensatorias-divorcio.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-austria-alega-que-victimas-maltrataron.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-avanza-estados-unidos-lean-y-alucinen.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sus-neira-mata-de-punalada-a-maltratador.html​
*REPÚBLICA BOLIVARIANA DE VENEZUELA Y SUS "MARAVILLAS"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...avismo-que-victimas-represion-franquista.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-hay-homicidios-ano-de-paz-venezuela.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...idem-tasa-venezolana-24-6-veces-espanola.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-coches-usados-son-mas-caros-que-nuevos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-nacionales-fabrican-15-de-planificados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-hay-menos-pobreza-venezuela-que-espana.html
​
*COMUNISMO Y COMUNISTAS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-unida-respaldo-entrada-euro.html#post9150260

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vismo-a-traves-de-productos-industriales.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tes-papel-explicando-realmente-comunismo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-les-falta-a-estas-radios.html#post8127206

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-clase-de-sociedad-tomada-fotografia.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...idad-vuestras-ideas-hoy-mismo-os-explico.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-julio-anguita-hemerotecas-son-crueles.html​
*EL DINERO NEGRO (ALEGADO) DE IZQUIERDA UNIDA*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-unida-recibos-de-dinero-negro-de-urss.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-anguita-recibio-500000-negro-de-urss.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-pagado-kgb-y-firmados-julio-anguita.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inanciacion-de-comunistas-espanoles-urss.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eron-autenticos-15-dias-se-supo-falsedad.html​
*MANIPULACIONES IDEOLÓGICAS DESMONTADAS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pandilleros-muertos-a-cuchilladas-madrid.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iega-del-2012-sigue-de-mas-bajas-de-ocde.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-mortalidad-subiendo-portugal-repago.html​
*EL DOBLEPENSAR SOBRE LAS MUERTES DEL MADRID ARENA:*

*ALCALÁ 20 / MADRID ARENA*​
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-tragedia-de-fiesta-nocturna.html#post7619865

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-local-tragedia-puertas-estaban-cerradas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...alcala-20-81-muertes-al-psoe.html#post7594401

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cio-muertes-del-madrid-arena.html#post7581478​
*OTROS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-y-hubo-avalancha-murio-aplastada-chica.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tierno-galvan-y-antonio-gonzalez-trivino.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vallas-de-separacion-2-muertos-atropello.html​
*Hilos sobre la asombrosa Maribel Verdú:* 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-anunciando-hipotecas-clausulas-toxicas.html 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...du-vendiendo-hipotecas-toxicas-pah-dixit.html 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...idaria-desahuciados-duena-de-4-viviendas.html 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nica-privada-de-anti-ricos-maribel-verdu.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ice-que-seria-exito-perder-4-millones-de.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ales-sale-escenas-eroticas-tenia-15-anos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-recaudo-191-000-perdidas-4-millones-de.html​
*FAGOR*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mpublicable-mass-mierda-recogido-de-blog.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-12-000-de-aportacion-media-entrar-fagor.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ortaciones-de-quiebra-sacan-ahora-de-mcc.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-de-fagor-manifestandose-contra-mismos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/469855-fagor-suspende-pagos.html​
*HILOS QUE NO HE CREADO YO PERO QUE CONSIDERO INTERESANTES*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...revivir-este-sindios-que-se-viene-2015-a.html

IMPRESCINDIBLE: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...te-y-nunca-existido-explicada-desde-cero.html

El caso más increíble que haya visto nunca de disociación demostrable entre lo que pasó y lo que cuenta el mass mierda: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-empieza-vacilando-y-acaba-recibiendo-7.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-del-amistoso-de-imprescindible-lectura.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vo-argumento-feminazi-ahora-mirar-acosar.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...54746-camelo-de-deuda-odiosa.html#post7452254

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/318722-apagar-sarten-ardiendo-incendiar-tu-casa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...17-madrid-dejara-de-vacunar-de-neumococo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/333318-debate-de-2004-tve-burbuja.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-veces-mas-enfermedades-que-no-vacunados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-brotes-de-tos-ferina-ninos-ya-vacunados.html​


Spoiler






Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que nos toman por tontos.
> 
> Si una señora drogada, se desnuda y se ofrece a un montón de drogados, lo lógico es pedir a esos drogados un parámetro de comportamiento equivalente al de unos asistentes a un ópera de Puccini, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Lea por favor lo que dijo una "feminista" sobre las borracheras en Sanfermines:

_ITZIAR ZIGA (*) I ESCRITORA FEMINISTA

(*) Firman también este artículo: Silvia Fernández (historiadora feminista) y Julia Munarriz (trabajadora social feminista)

*Nosotras también bebemos* y tenemos arrebatos, pero no matamos

Cuando las mujeres hemos sido históricamente objeto de deseo... parece que no pasaba nada. Cuando somos sujeto de deseo, ya somos putas y, por lo tanto, estamos expuestas a todo

La tarde del lunes 9 de noviembre tuvimos la oportunidad de entrar al juicio por el asesinato de Nagore Laffage. Salimos de la sala después de las 20:00 horas tan estremecidas y heladas como la noche. Mucho se ha hablado estos últimos días sobre las circunstancias que rodearon al fatídico encuentro entre Nagore y su asesino torturador, pero en una sesión del juicio volvimos a escuchar demasiados detalles, probados o inventados, sobre la cantidad de alcohol que pudo ingerir José Diego Yllanes antes de acabar con la vida de Nagore.

Los brutales hechos que se juzgan sucedieron el 7 de julio de madrugada. Cualquiera que conozca esta ciudad en tales fechas, *coincidirá con nosotras en que la mayor parte de la población se encuentra en un estado intensamente etílico* y, sin embargo, no matan. Si no, los sanfermines serían una auténtica carnicería. Y no es el caso. *Nosotras mismas, sin vergüenza alguna, reconocemos que regresamos a casa algunos sábados haciendo eses*, pero jamás agredimos a nadie ni se nos pasa por la cabeza matar._

Nosotras tambin bebemos y tenemos arrebatos, pero no matamos - GARA​
De mi hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-nagore-laffage-no-violencia-de-genero.html

Lo quieren todo:

* Estar borrachas "sin vergüenza alguna" :ouch: en la calle.

* Estar a su vez rodeadas de borrachos (sólo un borracho aguanta a una borracha, y viceversa).

* Enseñar las tetas (o lo que no son las tetas, ¿qué más da una vez puestas?)

* ...y que se les trate con la corrección con la que se les trataría entre personas civilizadas.​
Es el INFANTIL mundo mental FMNZ, que exige...

** Hacer LO QUE QUIERA la mujer*, "sin miedo"...







(Uno acaba aprendiendo vasco al estudiar a las FMNZ, lo mismo que se aprende Alemán al estudiar a los NaZis)

...meterse en calles oscuras...

[YOUTUBE]BSh3FDuLOyg[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...na-y-confiesa-que-se-pone-riesgo-a-posta.html

...ir al piso de un desconocido borracho (caso Yllanes-Laffage)...

...vestir como quieras...







** Y al mismo tiempo tener SEGURIDAD PERFECTA*, y si les pasa algo es porque los hombres (todos) estamos "mal educados" y las leyes no son lo suficientemente duras con nosotros.​


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2012)

*
Científicos españoles hallan la molécula responsable de propagar el VIH en el cuerpo*

Facilitará la creación de fármacos para frenar la acción del virus
Supone un avance para desarrollar una vacuna para erradicar el sida

Efe | Barcelona
Actualizado miércoles 25/04/2012 00:04 horas

Disminuye el tamaño del texto
Aumenta el tamaño del texto

Comentarios 44

Científicos españoles han identificado la molécula que utiliza el VIH para propagarse por el organismo, un hallazgo que facilitará la creación de nuevos fármacos más eficaces para frenar la acción del virus y que supone también un paso más en el desarrollo de la vacuna para erradicar el sida.

El estudio de científicos del Instituto de Investigación del Sida IrsiCaixa, que publica la revista internacional 'Plos Biology', demuestra que el virus del VIH tiene en su cubierta unas moléculas, llamadas gangliósidos, que utiliza para penetrar en las células dendríticas.

En general, este tipo de células son las responsables de capturar y trocear los virus (fagocitar los patógenos) que entran en el organismo para trasladarlos hasta los ganglios, que son un importante centro de control del sistema inmunitario en el que se crean sustancias para destruir los virus y acabar con la infección.

Como si de un Caballo de Troya se tratara, en las infecciones del sida el VIH se esconde en las células dendríticas y cuando estas células llegan a los ganglios, el virus destruye el sistema inmunitario, atacando concretamente a los linfocitos T CD4.



Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Interstitial - Noticia





> El estudio de científicos del Instituto de Investigación del Sida IrsiCaixa, que publica la revista internacional 'Plos Biology', demuestra que el virus del VIH tiene en su cubierta unas moléculas, llamadas gangliósidos, que utiliza para penetrar en las células dendríticas.



¿Puede alguien explicar por qué jamás se ha visto al "VIH" en sangre sin tratar?.

¿Por qué hay que "cocultivar" la sangre humana para que se "manifieste" el "VIH"?.

¿Por qué el "VIH" no hace lo que nos dicen que hace hasta que le "estimulamos" a que lo haga?.



> Como si de un Caballo de Troya se tratara, en las infecciones del sida el VIH se esconde en las células dendríticas...



*Magufada 1*. No prueba alguna de esto.



> ...y cuando estas células llegan a los ganglios, el virus destruye el sistema inmunitario, atacando concretamente a los linfocitos T CD4.



*Magufada 2*. No hay prueba alguna de esto.



> Siguiendo esta nueva diana terapéutica, los investigadores del IrsiCaixa, instituto impulsado por la Obra Social La Caixa y por la Generalitat, trabajarán en fórmulas para crear fármacos que bloqueen la interacción entre el virus y las células dendríticas y que serían complementarios a los tratamientos ya existentes.



¡Por supuesto!.

¡Un "fármaco" _adicional_ es lo mejor para el negocio!.



> Asimismo, el hallazgo supone un paso más en el desarrollo de la vacuna en la que trabaja el IrsiCaixa a través de su proyecto HIVACAT con el fin de erradicar la enfermedad, un hito por ahora imposible.



La secretaria de salud USA en 1984 prometió la vacuna para...1986.

Esto empieza a parecerse sospechosamente a la "venida del reino" para los Testigos de Jehová.



> Los tratamientos actuales con antirretrovirales sólo frenan la acción del VIH, pero no lo destruyen del todo, porque resiste en algunos reservorios del cuerpo humano, como los ganglios.



*Magufada 3*. No hay ninguna prueba de esto.




> Sin embargo, para poder llegar a comercializar tanto fármacos como una vacuna a partir del nuevo hallazgo pasará al menos una década, según los expertos.



Unos ya tienen trabajo asegurado para una década.

Dentro de 10 años anunciarán "retrasos" y pedirán otra década más.

Llevamos así con la "vacuna contra el SIDA" desde... 1984.

Peter Duesberg dice que cada año sin vacuna es para él una victoria personal: Malamente puedes haver una "vacuna" para una enfermedad NO INFECCIOSA.




> Con 34 millones de infectados en todo el mundo...



,

*Magufada 4*. No tienen ni puta idea sobre quién está "infectado" porque sus mierdo-tests NO DETECTAN INFECCIÓN ALGUNA (como confiesa hasta su prospecto):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-puedan-medicos-cientificos-y-politicos.html



> En España, el sida ya hace años que no es letal y se ha convertido en una enfermedad crónica, con una esperanza de vida equivalente a la de la población no infectada



Claro, claro.

Por eso muere EL DOBLE de gente cada año que en 1986, el último año que pasamos libres de sus letales "fármacos anti VIH":







La gente se muere EL DOBLE de lo que se moría en 1986, pero "el SIDA ya no es letal" ::. Quizás hasta sea verdad... quizás esto sea un "desliz freudiano" y este señor haya dicho esto porque barrunte que hoy en día... no mata el SIDA, matan los "fármacos anti-VIH".

En 1987 los "infectados" empezaron a caer como moscas.

Ese año se les empezó a "tratar" con esto:


----------



## Petrakov (25 Abr 2012)

> Por eso muere EL DOBLE de gente cada año que en 1986, el último año que pasamos libres de sus letales "fármacos anti VIH":



Cuantos infectados había en 1986 y en 1995, si no dices esto tu argumento carece de todo sentido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2012)

Petrakov dijo:


> Cuantos infectados había en 1986 y en 1995, *si no dices esto tu argumento carece de todo sentido*.



¿Cuántos "tests de VIH" se hicieron en 1986 y cuántos en 1995?. _*Si no dices esto tu argumento carece de todo sentido*_.

En 1986 se testaba sólo a yonkis y a gente de las cual se sospechaba que tenía SIDA. Además tenía ESTIGMA el solo hecho de que te propusieran en test. Era una rareza médica el hacer ese test, y siempre se hacía para "confirmar" que alguien ya enfermos realmente "tenía SIDA".

En 1995 ya se testaba por rutina hasta a ancianos con ingresos hospitalarios, amén de las campañas para que se testase todo el mundo (algo impensable en 1985).​
Te lo digo de otra forma: Si hubiese hecho en 1985 el mismo número de tests que se hicieron en 1995, te hubiesen salido los mismos "infectados".

* No hay ninguna _"epidemia de VIH"_.

* HAY una _"epidemia de tests de VIH"_. Kary Mullis se lo explica:​
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-arriesgadas-y-interesantes.html#post5681981

[YOUTUBE]IifgAvXU3ts[/YOUTUBE]

_[CORTE 9:41]

*El número de casos reportados se incrementan epidémicamente, exponencialmente porque el test se empezó a hacer exponencialmente*.

¿Cuántos doctores sabían algo sobre el VIH en 1983?: 2.

¿Cuántos doctores sabían algo a finales de 1985?: 6500.

¿Cuántos en 1986?: 40000.

Así que de ahí viene la curva [ascendente de infectados].

¿Cuánto dinero hemos hecho este año con el VIH?. Es una epidemia porque hacemos más y más de dinero de esto cada año._​
Y para colmo los "tests de VIH"... no son tales:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-puedan-medicos-cientificos-y-politicos.html

No detectan "VIH".


----------



## Petrakov (25 Abr 2012)

No me has respondido a mi pregunta, quiero que me digas la proporción entre todos los afectados por SIDA en 1986 y todos los afectados por sida en 1995. 

Porque si resulta que el numero de infectados era muchísimo menor en 1986 que en el 95 tu argumento no vale nada es falaz.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2012)

Petrakov dijo:


> No me has respondido a mi pregunta, quiero que me digas la proporción entre todos los afectados por SIDA en 1986 y todos los afectados por sida en 1995.
> 
> Porque si resulta que el numero de infectados era muchísimo menor en 1986 que en el 95 tu argumento no vale nada es falaz.



En 1986 no había menos "infectados por el VIH".

En 1986 había menos TESTADOS.

¿Puede usted decirme cuántos "tests de VIH" se hicieron en 1986 y cuántos en 1995?.

Si hace usted en 1995 10 veces más tests de alcoholemia que en 1986, detectará usted a más conductores ebrios... ¡¡¡pero no por ello puede concluir que bebía más gente en 1995 que en 1986!!!.

Para colmo: No hay prueba alguna de que los "tests de VIH" detecten ninguna infección.


----------



## Petrakov (25 Abr 2012)

> En 1986 no había menos "infectados por el VIH".
> 
> En 1986 había menos TESTADOS.



Las dos son verdad y por eso tu argumento es totalmente invalido. 

Voy a poner un ejemplo no dando como ejemplo el sida si no para que puedas entender que tu argumento es totalmente falaz y manipulado y así entender la gráfica. 

Pongamos que en el año "0" hay una nueva enfermedad que afecta a 10 personas, pero esta aun no se ha descubierto, no sabes que existe, esta enfermedad se transmite por vía sexual, sanguínea etc etc, estas personas al no conocer que están enfermas, infectaran a otras personas

En el año "1", los científicos descubren esta enfermedad , por otro lado las personas afectadas por esta enfermedad han infectado a 40 personas mas. Pongamos que en el plazo de este años los 10 primeros infectados han muero por la enfermedad y los otros infectan a mas gente.

En el año "2" En total hay 180 nuevos personas infectadas, las 40 personas anteriores han fallecido por la enfermedad,los médicos ya tienen un test y pueden identificar a las personas afectadas aunque no pueden curarlas. 

En el año "3" Ya hay 400 personas infectadas, se empiezan a hacer los test y se detectan 20 personas infectadas del total de 400 infectados, y se observa que en el periodo de un año todos estos 20 detectados mueren, y la enfermedad se ha expandido y afecta a 1000 personas. Por lo tanto en una gráfica ya tendríamos que en el año "3 "han muerto 20 personas. 

En el año 4, donde ya hay 1000 personas afectadas se hacen los test y se detectan a 100 personas infectadas que mueren todas en este año, por lo tanto ya tenemos que en el año "3" han muerto 20 personas en el año "4" han muerto 100 personas. 

En el año 5 ya hay mas de 3000 afectados, se detectan 500 y en este periodo de año mueren todos. Año "3" 20 muertos, año "4" 100 muertos, año "5" 500 muertos. 

El panorama que tenemos es el siguiente, como es una enfermedad que se transmite muy fácilmente año tras año tenemos mas infectados, por lo tanto mas detecciones, al ser una enfermedad con una mortalidad muy alta a medida que hay mas infectados muere mas gente. 

Pongamos que en el año 10 ya se ha encontrado un medicamento que frena esta enfermedad por lo tanto la mortalidad bajara mucho en los años siguientes a medida que se vaya extendiendo la medicación, la gente se haga las pruebas, aparezcan campañas de prevención para que no se extienda. 

En el año 15 tendremos ya 50.000 infectados, pero gracias a la medicación el numero de muertos solo sera de 200, y el aumento de infectados sera cada vez menor. 

Ahora cual es tu argumento, pues que en el año 15 han muerto 200 personas, cuando en el año 3 solo murieron 20 personas. Pero te equivocas en algo de parvulario algo que cualquier persona OBJETIVA podría ver. Y eso es que en el año 15 había 50.000 infectados y en el año 3 solo 400.


----------



## Karonte (25 Abr 2012)

Pero el problema es que AYN de objetivo tiene poco, el solo se cree lo que lee en los panfletos, el resto para el es mentira.....


----------



## ChosLive (18 May 2012)

Alguien sabe por que no puedo avanzar a la pagina 30 del hilo?


----------



## Monty (18 May 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Alguien sabe por que no puedo avanzar a la pagina 30 del hilo?



Porque la página 30 no existe.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Alguien sabe por que no puedo avanzar a la pagina 30 del hilo?



En hilos muy largos el software a veces te indica que hay una última página del hilo que en realidad no existe.

¿Puede por favor indicarme qué conclusión saca usted del hilo y del debate posterior?. Soy el creador del hilo y me interesa saber qué opinan los que lo leen. Gracias.


----------



## kassimirovich (3 Sep 2012)

la verdad es que los datos que se tiene nde lsida no son nada fiables observese esta tabla sacada de estudios serios:

Blood Transfusion 90% [24] 
Childbirth (to child) 25%[25] 
Needle-sharing injection drug use 0.67%[24] 
Percutaneous needle stick 0.30%[26] 
Receptive anal intercourse* *0.04–3.0*%[27] 
Insertive anal intercourse* 0.03%[28] 
Receptive penile-vaginal intercourse* *0.05–0.30%*[27][29] 
Insertive penile-vaginal intercourse* *0.01–0.38%* [27][29] 
Receptive oral intercourse*§ *0–0.04%* [27] 
Insertive oral intercourse*§ *0–0.005%*[30] 

que clase de estadisticas son estas? en verdad estos datos no significan absolutamente nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Sep 2012)

Marechal dijo:


> AYN RANDiano2:
> 
> Tu postura está bien argumentada y en parte creo que tienes razón.
> 
> ...



Respondido aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-murieron-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

En especial en el post 4:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html#post5504589

La Heroína es inmunosupresora per se. Viene en PubMed. No hay más que leerse las referencias. 

De hecho documento en ese post como ANTES DE LA "ERA VIH" (años 1960) la esperanza de vida de los yonkis UK no llegaba a los 30 años. 



Marechal dijo:


> - Antes de que hubiera los medicamentos contra el sida, todos los sidosos se morían en poco tiempo. Ahora duran bastantes años.



Leete los criterios de diagnóstico de SIDA: En los años 80 tenías que estar hecho polvo de verdad para que te declarasen caso de SIDA.

Actualmente puedes estar clínicamente perfecto y "tener SIDA" sólo por unos parámetros de laboratorio de relevancia más que dudosa.

Te lo digo de otra forma: Actualmente METEN A UNA ENORME CANTIDAD DE _*SANOS*_ en la categoría "sidosos", por eso "viven más".

En realidad ahora mueren al año EL TRIPLE de personas de SIDA que antes de que apareciese el primer "tratamiento anti VIH", el AZT:







Compara las muertes ahora (con los "maravillosos fármacos salvadores") con las de 1986 (el último año sin tales fármacos).

Desde 1987 el SIDA es mayoritariamente POR FÁRMACOS ANTI VIH.



Marechal dijo:


> - ¿Si el sida no existe tendrías sexo con una chica enferma de sida?



El SIDA existe, lo que pasa es que no es infeccioso.

Si me enamoro de un chica y esta me dice _"Oye, soy VIH+ y tengo SIDA de acuerdo a la definición del CDC porque tengo los linfocitos por debajo de 200" _ no tendría problema alguno en tener sexo con ella... ¡¡¡pero sólo si fuese disidente del SIDA, como yo!!!. 

Con una "creyente VIH+" PREFERIRÍA NO TENER NADA (ni sexo) por ahorrarme el trago de ver como los fármacos van matando a una persona.


----------



## juan1981 (7 Oct 2012)

Hola Ayn espero que estes bien.
soy un forero que te ha seguido por mucho tiempo pero nunca te he escrito.
y se me hace interesante todo lo que dices sin embargo quisiera hacerte unas preguntas en forma de aclaración para mi saber.

1. Yo se que tu dices que en el momento que se sepa todo lo contrario tu seguiras negando que VIH cause SIDA.
Tal es tu argumento que has dicho que sabes reconocer errores, como el cometido con la energia nuclear cuando aùn conservavas la frase "en 19'' la realidad me obilgo a ser pronuclear" (o algo por el estilo pues no recuerdo con claridad cual era tu frase con la que firmabas)
y en esa parte estoy de acuerdo sin embargo y es claro que no entiendo que es lo que se trasmite sexualmente o por via sanguinea para que la prueba de un cero negativo de cero positivo, si tu siempre has dicho y has indexado pub med que no hya correlación cientìfica sin embargo si hay una correlación de aquiellas personas que hayn compartido semen, o jeringas o cualquier otra cosa si se someten a un examen cerologico ambos comparten esas proteínas que probocan el decir que uno tiene vih.

y por ultimo una pregunta un tanto personal. 
siguiendo a Ockam, pues el era mas bien de corte realista, mas que empirista, y al usar su nabaja a mi entender, lo que cortaba era a los nominalistas (dicho de otra manera aquel cuento ilustrativo de el dragon en el garage)
y a ese punto agregandole la continua disputa entre los mismos oficialistas.

en tu persona, en tu vivir diario, desde que te hiciste negacionista (que nuca cunetas como llegaste a eso exactamente o que te llevo a ver la realidad así)

has conocido a personas que decidieron nunca tratarse y siguen vivos y mejores que aquellos que usan tratamientos, y en algun principio les dijeron según la ciencia que si eran progresores.

o conoces personas vuelvo a repetir en tu vida diaria que, fueron detectados positivo siguieron por algún tiempo el tratmiento y al ver los resultados adversos mejoraron y siguien vivos.

o personas que se dice que tienen sida pero siguen teniendo relaciones anales con fluido seminal en el recto, o perosonas con problemas de toxicomanias, poper y otros inmunodepresores, en ambos casoso con medicaciòn y sin ellas.

En esta ocación te lo pregunto de manera personal, pues tu metes al fuego las manos al decir que esta enfermedad VIH, que si de existir fuera no causa nada a las personas.
sin embargo desprestigias las pruebas que tu dices no cumplen con criterios ya mencionados o que estan arregladas.
hay hecho aunque sea un sondeo no parametrico o silvestre que te apoye a lo que dices.
y digo silvestre o parametrico, pues si hay que dudar de la ciencia habrà que dudar de todo, y al ser una persona tan investigativa y haber hecho investigaciones incluso de laboratorio de forma personal

tu has realizado algun sondeo de este tipo o solo te basas en las pruebas cientìficas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2012)

*Post-taller sobre nuevo hilo*

Hilo de INVESTIGACIÓN EN HEMEROTECA demostrando que JULIO ANGUITA es un FRAUDE intelectual

Estoy bastante harto de los hilos semanales hagiográficos sobre Julio Anguita, un señor que intelectualmente es un alfeñique, pero que sabe hablar tan bien, es tan atractivo y tiene tanto magnetismo personal que muchas personas olvidan analizar críticamente lo que dice.

El colmo de la impostura viene cuando se nos quiere vender a _"Julio Anguita EL PROFETA"_, cuando resulta que Anguita ha hecho incontables vaticinios que NO se han cumplido... ¡pero con citar sólo los vaticinios Anguitescos cumplidos ya se puede vender a los incautos a un "profeta rojo" que sabe ver el futuro!. En este hilo yo tiro de hemeroteca y les presento algunas "profecías" Anguitescas especialmente ridículas. 

_Si uno es rojo tiene que ser progresista, ecologista y feminista. Ser rojo constituye una cosmovisión,. Lo demás son auténticos camelos._

ABC CÓRDOBA (Córdoba) - 17/05/2004, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_El líder de Izquierda Unida se preguntó para qué quiere el candidato socialista mantener el crecimiento económico y le pidió que hablara de los fines. "Usted no ha hablado de los objetivos de ese crecimiento, y el crecimiento no es neutral, ya que beneficia a alguien y perjudica a alguien"_

Anguita acusa al PSOE de querer dominar el Estado | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_*Pésimo gestor es la banca privada, a la cual se reflotó con 800 millones de pesetas*_

_944 millones de pesetas. Éste es el tope máximo de gasto que Izquierda Unida (IU) invertirá en la cercana campaña electoral. De tal cifra, 500 millones corresponden al buzoneo, otros 350 millones a los demás gastos electorales (vallas, publicidad, etcétera), y el resto, a los intereses de los créditos bancarios que se solicitarán para esos gastos._

IU invertirá 944 millones en la campaña | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 17 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_Yo...soy partidario de que en su momento el estado se extinga, desaparezca y sea sustituido por la sociedad autoorganizada_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 17 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_Cuando alguien no está de acuerdo con la política que se hace en su organización, se va_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 18 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Según este principio Anguita debió haber abandonado IU en 1992:

Más de la mitad de los diputados de IU apoyan el 'si' a Maastricht en contra de Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

"Maastrich" es el el Tratado de Maastrich, origen de la Moneda Única Europea.

_...gente que asaltaría a los transeuntes en la calle para poder comer, y haría bien, porque a la hora de comer yo no en entiendo de derechos_

Claro, esto de parecerle bien los asalto callejeros lo dice alguien que -a diferencia de cualquier ciudadano normal- tiene permiso del estado para portar un arma para autodefensa:

_La Policía ha recuperado el revólver calibre 38 de la marca Astra que fue robado al ex coordinador general de Izquierda Unida Julio Anguita este pasado 5 de julio cuando paseaba por la Ribera...En el comunicado remitido por la Policía se señala que desde el día de la sustracción se han realizado diversas gestiones que derivaron en la detención del marroquí Joussef R., de 21 años de edad, como uno de los supuestos autores del robo perpetrado al ex alcalde de Córdoba...El suceso tuvo lugar en las inmediaciones del Alcázar, cuando dos jóvenes asaltaron a Anguita mientras éste paseaba de madrugada, y mediante el procedimiento del tirón le quitaron el bolso de mano que llevaba, en el que portaba distintos documentos y la pistola en cuestión. Esta era utilizada por Anguita para su defensa personal, y en el bolso portaba además la correspondiente licencia de armas_​
Una pistola portada... en un bolso de mano :ouch:. Sale a pasear "de madrugada" con su pistola "para autoprotección"...y va y se la deja robar :ouch:. Y para colmo un revólver, cuando una semiautomática es 1000 veces mejor. 

Miren con qué naturalidad habla Anguita de su pistola para portección personal (totalmente vedada en España a los _plebeyos_):

_El problema de las armas está en el tipo de personas que las lleva. He tenido intentos de agresión, insultos y más de media docena de amenazas de muerte. Quiero seguir paseando como un hombre libre, pero a la vez quiero tener unas mínimas garantías de tranquilidad. Sitúese usted en esta tesitura ¿Qué haría?_

elmundo.es | encuentro digital con Julio Anguita​
Si el "problema de las armas" está "en el tipo de personas que las lleva", ¿propone IU el modelo USA de que los ciudadanos sin antecedentes penales puedan acceder a armas personales de protección?. ¡¡¡¡Nooooo!!!!, eso es "de fascistas"....excepto si eras el Coordinador general de IU, él por lo visto era un "ser de luz" y podía llevar arma... ¡para que se la birlen unos magrebís!. 

Anguita lleva pistola al menos desde... 1980:

_Julio Anguita, que con frecuencia usa pistola, por razones de seguridad, cuando sale a visitar barrios, considera que el deterioro del orden público y la delincuencia deben atajarse mediante «el aislamiento que haga el movimiento ciudadano. No es cuestión de pedir más policías, aunque considero que debe haber un número suficiente de ellos. Tendremos un buen orden público cuando los ciudadano tomemos la calle, porque la gente en la calle actúa como inhibidor de la delincuencia._

Córdoba, el principal banco de pruebas de la política municipal comunista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Es fantástico como en un 1980 lleno de yonkis y quinquis un señor con pistola exhortaba a ciudadanos legalmente desarmados a "tomar la calle".

A los que aún niegan que Julio Anguita sea castuza al 100% sobre los "plebeyos" que somo el resto: Vayan ustedes a la intervención de armas de la Guardia Civil y pregunten si pueden tener una pistola "para autoprotección". Verán lo que les dicen. 

En fin, aclaro que a mí Anguita ME CAE BIEN por este detalle suyo de llevar pistola (él, que es los pocos que puede llevarla). Le deseo que nunca tenga que usarla. La pistola no se lleva _nunca_ en un bolso, don Julio, y debería usted ir al polígono de tiro todos los meses. 

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 18 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_Mire usted, estamos en 1898_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 18 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_...Pujol ya es corresponsable. Pujol ya no es inocente ni en el GAL ni en nada. Pujol ha cogido con González la veredita y ambos marchan ya compartiendo responsabilidades.

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 13 - ABC.es Hemeroteca_​
_Me pregunta usted una cosa que no le voy a contestar...y de ahí no me va a sacar...Y no digo más_

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 13 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_...Maastrich...España no puede cumplir sus compromisos ni en 1997 ni en 1999, y decir lo contrario es engañar al pueblo español_

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_El PSOE está roto...en estas condiciones la marcha de Felipe González supone el estallido del partido. Lo que ocurre es que estamos hablando de un partido con solera y seguramente algunos de los "naúfragos" resultantes recogerán algunos de los "asteroides" resultantes del estallido y, a partir de ahí, comenzarán una travesía del desierto. Y con ese PSOE, dispuesto a la reconquista, nosotros, en su momento y desde la mayoría, porque seremos mayoritarios :XX::XX::XX:, estableceremos diálogos. Pero primero el PSOE tiene que sufrir una catarsis._

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Vean en qué quedó esta "profecia" de don Julio:

Julio Anguita pone su cargo a disposición de Izquierda Unida por el descalabro electoral | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Estos fueron los resultados reales:







Anguita dimitió cunado vio que su estrategia de traspaso de votos del PSOE a IU no funcionaba (su famoso _sorpasso_) 

Anguita asumió las riendas de IU en 1988. Dejó al partido PEOR de como estaba. Quienes les hablen de los "éxitos" de Anguita mienten como bellacos.​
_...Antes de que veamos el 2000 el mundo va a experimentar convulsiones terribles..._

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_Esto es como la época de Carlos II "El hechizado". Estamos pasadon por una situación dramática, sin pulso, con una crisis económica tremenda, sin perspectivas de futuro_

ABC (Madrid) - 14/07/1995, p. 26 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_La Revolución fue un éxito...al principio la Revolución fue muy democrática_

Le pregunta la atónita entrevistadora:

_¿Cuándo se ha votado en la Rusia Soviética?_

Anguita contesta esto:

_No discutamos. Ningún movimiento ha sido democrático en su iniciación :8:_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 19 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Los 2 textos subrayados son -por supuesto- FLAGRANTEMENTE CONTRADICTORIOS. Anguita ha pronunciado esas frases con segundos de diferencia, y encima remata con un "No discutamos".​
_Julio Anguita anunció ayer, con cierta solemnidad, que su movimiento político iba a pedir la celebración de un referéndum sobre el mantenimiento o no del servicio militar obligatorio, "porque es bueno que los ciudadanos se pronuncien"_

Izquierda Unida promoverá un reféndum sobre la supresión del servicio militar obligatorio | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_ "Para mí, un señor que levanta el puño y tiene tres Cadillac es un farsante, pero la gente lo vota"...

...Anguita señaló que lo que le hace falta a España es que la ciudadanía se dé cuenta de que se acabó la época del "dinero fácil", y que al a hora de votar a los políticos hay que hacerlo a los "honestos", porque la gente, "cuando vuelve a votar al ladrón, también colabora con el robo"_

Julio Anguita: "Hace tiempo que renuncié a plantear el comunismo como alternativa" - EcoDiario.es​
_Anguita y Rejón escriben a los andaluces diciéndoles que el paro y la corrupción han agotado al PSOE._

ABC SEVILLA (Sevilla) - 19/05/1994, p. 40 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
_Canadá, EE UU y algunos países de Europa- ha exportado deseo, pero cuando ese deseo ha prendido en las masas, bien por el avance de los medios de comunicación, de la televisión, Occidente se ve obligado a reprimirlo. Por tanto, *el Estado del bienestar ya no puede ser, salvo que se imponga por la armas* :::

P. ¿Qué opina de los brotes de xenofobia frente a los inmigrantes?

R. Vuelve el fascismo porque -y me gustaría subrayarlo- es hijo del capitalismo. El fascismo es el capitalismo exacerbado que prende en las masas desheredadas como consecuencia de la crisis y les presenta un enemigo. Ahora el enemigo es el inmigrante, el marroquí. Pero es más, no es solamente como consecuencia de fenómenos económicos.... No olvidemos que los fascismos surgieron y son hijos de la Europa opulenta.

P. ¿Se refiere a la reivindicación de la figura de Franco?

R. Me pone los pelos de punta. Pero no por los que puedan reivindicarlo, que en el fondo, más o menos, ya les conoce uno y son de pensamiento fascista, y no lo digo como insulto. Mi preocupación es por la inanidad de los intelectuales y de los poderes públicos. Son de una gran frivolidad y creo que son reos de responsabilidad política. A la sociedad no se la puede engañar. Franco fue un auténtico dictador, un déspota. Y su régimen, autocrático y fascista._

"La izquierda en estos momentos debe mantener la antorcha" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_P. Cuando dice que el fracaso del PCUS avala la permanencia del PCE parece no compartir la sensación generalizada de que el comunismo ha quedado identificado a una debacle, además televisada en directo.

R. Puede que la imagen pública dé esa impresión, pero en lo hondo de mucha gente hay una cosa clara: que el PCE es distinto. En todo caso, el tiempo ideológico es uno y el histórico es otro. Pero además quisiera recordar que incluso ese comunismo caído ha dado momentos extraordinarios. Gracias al comunismo se luchó contra el fascismo_

"Un día el alma del PCE tendrá que transmigrar" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Soy comunista en la medida en que quiero la extinción del Estado_

"Un día el alma del PCE tendrá que transmigrar" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_ Pero, a pesar de todo, yo me reafirmo en todas mis concepciones marxistas. No sé si estaré equivocado o no, pero lo tengo muy claro. De forma que eso [la quiebra de la URSS] no me lleva a entregarme al becerro de oro_

Anguita: "En España hay dinero de sobra" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_P. ¿Y se puede hacer todo eso sin aumentar el déficit presupuestario?

R. Yo no lo aumentaría. Pero lo dejaría como está durante unos años, porque me parece un disparate querer suprimirlo para 1992. Y sólo se irá reduciendo a medida que la presión fiscal aumente lo que tiene que hacerlo_

_Anguita: "En España hay dinero de sobra" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS_​_

...con documentos hasta ahora clasificados del KGB, se demuestra la entrega de millones de dólares a dirigentes comunistas de todo el mundo. Entre estos papeles se encuentran algunos con las firmas de los españoles Julio Anguita (por 350.000 dólares), Gerardo Iglesias (100.000 dólares) y Josep Serradell (400.000 dólares). Todos ellos han desmentido a este diario haber recibido dinero soviético

Los comunistas españoles seguían recibiendo dinero de la URSS en 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
IU estudió incluir a extranjeros en su candidatura, pero lo desechó al final, al obligar la legislación española a que dichos candidatos deban tener residencia en nuestro país. Lo que sí se prevé es que las listas de IU-IC incluyan a dos marroquíes y un guineano nacionalizados españoles.

IU elige a mujeres para la mitad de los primeros puestos de su lista europea | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Izquierda Unida reservará a mujeres la mitad de los puestos de salida en su candidatura para las europeas de junio

IU elige a mujeres para la mitad de los primeros puestos de su lista europea | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Las Naciones Unidas han vivido un momento estelar en su historia cuando su Consejo de Seguridad ha aprobado por unanimidad un embargo que incluye medidas sustancialmente justas y bastante eficaces a medio plazo...

...Es por ello que deben hacerse toda clase de esfuerzos por reconducir a la dirección de las Naciones Unidas todas las acciones. Que sean éstas las que evalúen el cumplimiento del embargo, sancionen a países cuyas empresas no lo cumplan y estimen si es preciso, ulteriormente, otro tipo de acciones.

Izquierda Unida y la ética de la responsabilidad | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Vean que no soy parcial: El (único) acierto de Anguita: El Euro iba a ser un desastre.

Maastricht, la imposibilidad de la moneda única, la incapacidad de Europa -y de España- para crear empleo y, por contra, el crecimiento del paro que provocará la construción europea, fueron los ejes sobre los que giró la intervención del coordinador general de IU, Julio Anguita

Julio Anguita alerta contra el paro que generará la Europa de Maastricht | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Julio Anguita reitera que González es la X de los GAL

Y van a ser unos presupuestos restrictivos y austeros, según le comentó González, no sólo para cumplir con las condiciones del tratado de Maastricht, sino para lograr una rebaja de los tipos de interés que permita una disminución de las carga de la deuda pública. Anguita explicó que eso, en opinión de su coalición, puede lograrse por otras vías

Julio Anguita reitera que González es la X de los GAL | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Julio Anguita advierte que IU se convertira en un "zombi" si renuncia a su identidad comunista.

Julio Anguita, secretario general del Partido Comunista de España, afirmó ayer que él apuesta como el que más por Izquierda Unida, pero desde su militancia en el PCE, y defendió el mantenimiento de la identidad comunista en IU, con la justificación de que quien renuncia a lo que ha sido "es como si olvidara a su padre o a su madre, y se convierte en un zombi (muerto viviente), en un muñeco"

Julio Anguita advierte que IU se convertira en un "zombi" si renuncia a su identidad comunista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
IU prepara un plan de vivienda basado en la oferta de suelo público | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
En referencia al papel de los comunistas hoy en día, Anguita animó a sus seguidores a no agachar la cabeza. "Si alguien os pregunta quiénes sois la respuesta es fácil: somos los hijos de la Revolución Rusa de 1917, de ella venimos, de ella venimos y de ella compartimos sus valores. No hay que correr un velo sobre este asunto, pues el gobierno de los soviets, de los soldados, campesinos y obreros dio pasos revolucionarios, sobre todo", recalcó Anguita, "porque acabó con un régimen, el de los zares".

Anguita: "Somos hijos de la Revolución Rusa" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
 "la revolución de 1917 tiene vigencia y fue una respuesta a un momento del desarrollo del sistema capitalista"​
Julio Anguita asegura que el PCE no desaparecerá | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid..."porque el control del crédito es fundamental"

Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Convencido de que el objetivo de la izquierda en España tiene que ser "una sociedad de pleno empleo en una democracia plena", se adelantó a explicar a González de dónde se puede sacar el dinero para crear trabajo. "De los gastos militares. ¡Fuera!".

Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
El señor Anguita mientras pedía el cese de los gastos militares en España cobraba cientos de miles de € de la URSS, un país que gastaba el 27% de su PIB en armamento:

Yet in its efforts to keep up with the American defense build-up, the Soviet Union was compelled in the first half of the 1980s to raise the share of its defense spending from 22 percent to 27 percent of GDP

The Collapse of the Soviet Union and Ronald Reagan​
"Hay que llevar a don Quijote a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado". Perplejos ambos, trataron de quitar hierro a algunas consignas políticas que les sonaban cada vez más esotéricas

Luchador antifranquista en grupos de cristianos de base, nieto de guardia civil e hijo de sargento, Julio Anguita (Fuengirola, 1941) ingresó en el PCE en 1972, cuando ya había obtenido plaza como maestro de francés en un colegio público

La diferencia de resultados entre un Julio Anguita, candidato a la Junta de Andalucía, y un Gerardo Iglesias como número uno nacional propiciaron la dimisión de éste y la aclamación, en 1990, de Anguita como líder incontestado de la izquierda no socialista. Nadie quiso recordar las profundas convicciones católicas de su juventud, que le marcaron hasta el punto de oponerse al aborto cuando ya era alcalde de Córdoba, ni su admiración por José Antonio Primo de Rivera, fundador de la Falange, por cuyas hagiografías ganó premios en su juventud. Ni los destemplados ataques a la monarquía, ni su firme defensa, a pocos años de la caída del muro de Berlín, del socialismo soviético.Algunos disidentes del Anguita que cada vez se reveló más dogmático y autoritario aseguran que el ex coordinador general de IU nunca asimiló que el derrumbe del muro enterraba un tipo de comunismo e iniciaba otro. Tal vez esa resistencia explicaría que, cuando en agosto de 1991, Mijaíl Gorbachov fue objeto de un golpe de Estado por parte del comunismo ortodoxo soviético, el único dirigente político español que no testimoniara su apoyo moral al líder de la perestroika fuera precisamente Julio Anguita, que se perdió por las monterías de Córdoba -*es un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos*- y no atendió ni una llamada de teléfono.

Parlamentarios que acabaron expulsados de Izquierda Unida achacan a esta falta de adaptación a los nuevos tiempos su creciente aislamiento de la mayoría de los españoles. "Se convirtió en el político antisistema", dice una ex diputada. Tanto, que la inquietud de Sartorius y López Garrido cuando el líder les asombró en aquella II Asamblea de 1990, se convirtió en estupor al declarar Julio Anguita en vísperas del nuevo milenio que no existía mayor catástrofe para España que el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda común del euro [EL ÚNICO "ACIERTO ANGUITA"]

Tras el último descalabro electoral, una indiscreción entre uno de sus colaboradores, Pedro Granados, y el secretario de Estado para la Seguridad Ricardo Martí Fluxá, reveló que *el coordinador general de IU, paradigma de la austeridad en cada discurso, vivía en un chalé con piscina en la zona norte de Madrid. Ya no era secretario general del PCE, pero el partido corría con sus gastos: 300.000 pesetas mensuales de alquiler; otras tantas en sueldos de asistenta, jardinera y chófer, y cerca de 50.000 en consumo de agua, gas y electricidad*. Luis María González, representante de la corriente de opinión de IU Tercera Vía, dedujo que Anguita cobraba cinco veces el sueldo del secretario general de un sindicato, Antonio Gutiérrez, de quien había sido colaborador durante años. El afectado terció: *"Yo no desciendo a basuras"*. Fueron sus únicas palabras sobre la polémica.

Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​


Indignación en IU por la petición a Interior de que pague el alquiler de la casa a Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Julio Anguita: "No aceptéis que es malo endeudarse" - elEconomista.es

Julio Anguita enciende la alarma: "Estamos ante una situación de estado de excepción" - elEconomista.es_


----------



## putobailarin (15 Oct 2012)

¿Se ha equivocado usted de hilo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Oct 2012)

putobailarin dijo:


> ¿Se ha equivocado usted de hilo?



No. Uso este hilo como "taller" para la creación de un nuevo hilo.

El nuevo hilo es tan extenso y con tantas fuentes que prefiero no "presentarlo en sociedad" hasta que no esté terminado (o al menos con cierta forma).

*Referencias SOBRE la IU de Anguita:*

80 camaradas en Moscú | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Izquierda Unida y la ética de la responsabilidad | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

_para celebrar su 40º aniversario, Mundo Obrero publicó una serie de reportajes sobre el esplendor del socialismo en la supuesta Alemania democrática, de acuerdo con el repliegue hacia el tradicionalismo que desde el año anterior impulsara el nuevo líder comunista español. Tras cumplir el ritual vasallático de las vacaciones en el Mar Negro, Julio Anguita fue asimismo promotor de la reconciliación con el PC de Checoslovaquia, después de dos décadas de ruptura motivada por la condena del partido de Carrillo y Dolores a la invasión del Pacto de Varsovia. El pecé que fuera adelantado al recuperar la democracia volvía a proponer "la construcción del socialismo" a la vieja usanza._

Aquel 23 de agosto de 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_A Julio Anguita le cumple perfectamente la observación de David Hume: "De todas las clases de hombres, la más perniciosa es la de los forjadores de utopías cuando tienen en su mano el poder, y la más ridícula, cuando no lo tienen". Así, lo que podría ser anticipo de desastre -el gobierno de un profeta armado- se transforma en algo grotesco, en un discurso que mezcla enunciados disparatados y contradictorios entre sí. Pide Anguita la aplicación íntegra de la Constitución, confundiendo lamentablemente normas legales de procedimiento cori criterios sustanciales de justicia. Pero, a la vez, defiende con ardor propuestas -autodeterminación, federalismo, república- que son incompatibles con ella. 

Proclama Anguita su aborrecimiento por la política profesional, y eso lo dice alguien que lleva cerca de 18 años viviendo de y para la política_

La apuesta de Julio Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Francisco, Garrido candidato verde a las elecciones andaluzas, aseguró que IU-Los Verdes no pactará "ni con los corruptos ni con los corruptores; no pactaremos con él partido socialista"_

Anguita: "Votar al PSOE es darle la soga para que cuelgue más empresas" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​


Julio Anguita el alcalde comunista que resistió al PSOE | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_La cesión de uso de dos edificios públicos hecha por el alcalde de Córdoba, el comunista Julio Anguita, a dos comunidades islámicas ha suscitado una polémica entre éste y el obispo de la diócesis_

El obispo de Córdoba ataca al alcalde, del PCE, por ceder dos edificios a la comunidad islámica | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2012)

No me caben más. Tengo que abrir nuevo post:

_Anguita presentó a Izquierda Unida como "alternativa de Gobierno, de Estado y de modelo de sociedad", y afirmó que se siente "psíquicamente presidente del Gobierno" tras ser designado candidato a la presidencia.

Anguita terminó su discurso de clausura de la asamblea con una confesión destinada, según dijo, a estimular a los compromisarios Para que se sientan "alternativa, sin complejos de inferioridad", pero que produjo algunos gestos de asombro: "Cuando me he levantado porque aplaudíais mi designación como candidato a presidente del Gobierno, me he sentido psíquicamente presidente de Gobierno".

Anguita proclamó que Izquierda Unida debe constituirse en alternativa "de Gobierno, de Estado y de modelo de sociedad". "¿Puede un Gobierno de Izquierda Unida ignorar el papel del Estado, su función y al servicio de quién está?".

Izquierda Unida debe defender la reducción de la jornada laboral, "a fin de que todo el mundo pueda tener una ocupación",_

Anguita presenta a lzquierda Unida como "alternativa de Gobierno, de Estado y de modelo de sociedad" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Anguita afirma que el PCE está al borde de la bancarrota...

El informe presentado sobre la situación económica del partido está redactado en términos de gran dramatismo y no se duda en afirmar que el PCE "está al borde de la quiebra financiera". La dirección reconoce la entrega de los trabajadores del PCE y de sus liberados "casi a límites de heroísmo", pero la realidad es que el partido carece de recursos y la deuda, sobre todo la electoral, les asfixia y no les permite incorporar a nuevas peronas, lo que sería preciso dado "el ingente trabajo previsto".

Este partido se propone relanzar una campaña por la cual cada militante pagaría 10.000 pesetas, una iniciativa de venta de bonos para la fiesta del partido de este año, la puesta al día de pago de carnés y de cuotas, y la paralización de toda inversión._

Anguita afirma que el PCE está al borde de la bancarrota | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Anguita resumió el objetivo estratégico de la Convocatoria por Andalucia enfocándolo "hacia una sociedad de pleno empleo en un mundo de ocio y libertad", con una fecha que fijó en tomo al año 2000. "Nos sirve el marxismo como guía, pero estamos intentando algo nuevo y lo afrontamos sin buscar recetas en el pasado", agregó, aunque también afirmó que la convocatoria "es bastante leninista y tiene los ingredientes de cualquier partido comunista clásico"._

La economía, eje del programa electoral de Anguita para gobernar la comunidad andaluza | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
De Anguita a Bosé, o cómo se divierte la derecha PILAR RAHOLA | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

_o descartó que a mediados de la próxima semana Anguita pueda abandonar el hospital. Por supuesto, deberá dejar de fumar -consumía tres paquetes de Ducados al día- y llevar una dieta de corte mediterráneo -pescados, frutas y vegetales-_

Anguita sufre una angina de pecho posinfarto | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Animó a los jóvenes "a negar lo existente", ya que es una de sus características. Y se remontó a Parménides -*"las cosas son como son es un concepto de derechas"*, dijo- y Heráclito - "todo fluye, todo cambia es un concepto de izquierdas"-._

Anguita defiende ante los universitarios vascos la unidad de España | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pagina-de-izquierda-unida-horror-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...traordinaria-entrevista-del-10-10-2012-a.html



Nikolaidis dijo:


> Muy grande!
> 
> - Fue el único que se opuso al Euro y a la actual estructura de la UE durante los años 90.
> - Dice que políticos y banqueros deberían ir a la cárcel.



Mierda y mierda. Me explico:

* Anguita es político, y los consejeros de IU en las cajas son banqueros. ¿Los metemos también en la cárcel?.

* Alberto Recarte (contertulio de Losantos) vaticinó el desastre del euro en 1999.​
*REPOSTEO:*

Anguita, ese _*genio de la coherencia*_: Se queja de lo mal que estamos en España y respalda el regimen Castrista.

Julio Anguita: "Fidel Castro, Hugo Chávez y Evo Morales, sí son hombres de izquierdas"

Anguita se entrevista con Castro y le asegura que luchará por Cuba en los foros internacionales | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Bajo Castro el poder de compra de cada español es *MÁS DE TRES* veces superior al cubano:

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cuando Castro llegó al poder en 1959 los españoles de entonces EMIGRABAN a Cuba. Se vivía mejor allí que aquí.

Es una pena que todos los fanboys de Anguita no podáis iros a una provincia (¿Córdoba?) a vivir bajo su presidencia y poniendo en prácticas sus ideas... os íbamos a tener que mandar sacos de arroz como ayuda de emergencia en unos meses.

Escucho al _Abuelo Cebolleta_ de los Comunistas para que no me digáis que rechazo a priori todo lo que diga.

El MP3 es para mear y no echar gota... Anguita está en contra... ¡¡¡de la _competitividad_!!! :8::8::8: (primer minuto de la grabación).

_"No me da la gana de decir que sí a esta situación porque no quiero"_.​
Razones de niño de 5 años. Pataletas de un señor que no acepta que el mundo es como es.

_La ciudadanía escuchaba sólo una voz discrepante [contra el euro]_​
Mentira podrida. Alberto Recarte habló contra el € en 1999.

_Yo no me meto en la clase política. Yo soy otro tipo de político_​
Él está por encima del bien y del mal: Político profesional toda su vida, pero no se considera "clase política". Tócate las narices.

_A la cárcel tienen que ir banqueros_​
¿Los políticos profesionales de IU en consejos de administración de cajas quebradas también los mandamos a la cárcel, don Julio?.

_No se puede pagar la deuda_​
Atención a cuando gobierne IU con el PSOE. Haremos un Simpa y nos echarán del €, sí o sí. Vayan preparándose para cuando la gente de ese señor gobierne. Pongan a salvo sus ahorros porque estos se los van a devaluar, y a lo bestia.

Invoca la declaración de "Derechos Humanos"... de 1948 :XX:. Este señor vive en sus mundos de Yupi juridicistas de que uno tiene "derechos" porque vienen en un trozo de papel.

_La política de recortes es propia de bárbaros_​
Esto lo dice un señor que apoya la Cuba castrista, un país miserable que pasó por un "Período especial" de miseria total. Un país en el cual al hospital público tienes que llevar tus sábanas y tus toallas.

_Defendemos un SMI de 1000€, que es una cantidad irrisoria..._​
:XX::XX::XX: ¡¡¡Pero si dice que no paguemos la deuda, lo cual nos pondría fuera del € en semanas!!!.

_En España sobra dinero, pero hay que ir a por él: Está en las cuentas de Suiza..._​
Este hombre no está muy bien de la cabeza. ¿Cómo piensa ir por el dienro de Suiza?. ¿Vamos a invadir Suiza?.

_...está en cuentas bancarias..._​
Ya saben de dónde va a sacar Anguita el dinero para los 1000€ al mes: De las cuentas bancarias...

Lógica de *asaltante de bancos*: _Voy a sacar dinero de donde lo hay_.

¿Tienen 4 duros?. Pues ya saben que Anguita va a ir a por ellos... a por los de las cuentas de Suiza me encantaría ver a Anguita en persona entrando en bancos en Zurich pidiendo el dinero de los españoles.

ANGUITA AVISA de lo que van a hacer. Que no les pille por sorpresa cuando gobiernen, Y NO DEJEN SUS AHORROS AL ALCANCE DE UN GOBIERNO CON IU.

Sigue con la Banca Pública, la Nacionalización de sectores estratégicos...

...señores: APRENDAN IDIOMAS y tengan su PASAPORTE EN REGLA para cuando IU pase a gobernar en coalición con el PSOE.

Si tienen >100.000€ mi consejo es muy breve: Suiza. Ya.

_Artículo 47 Constitución...la gente tienen derecho a una vivienda. ¿y quién la pierde?, pues el banco, y bien perdida está, que bastante han ganado..._::::::​
Las ideas de este señor destruirían la economía española en cuestión de meses.



> Defendemos un SMI de 1000€, que es una cantidad irrisoria



Dicho por un señor que no ha llevado una empresa ni tenido que ganar dinero para pagar una nómina en su pu*a vida de funcionario/político.

Anguita es lo que Ayn Rand llamaba un _concrete bound_ en estado puro, un SALVAJE que razona así:



> ¿Tienen la gente derecho a 1000€ al mes?. ¡Lo tiene!.
> 
> ¿De dónde sacaremos ese dinero?.
> 
> ¡De donde lo hay!, ¡De las cuentas bancarias!





casasola dijo:


> Ser comunista es la perfección del hombre









Today in Social Sciences...: Vanishing Bolsheviks and other manipulated pictures







the commissar vanishes - the falsification of photographs and art in stalin's russia - War photos, famous history photos, world war images, history images

[YOUTUBE]PZ1M7hwtco8[/YOUTUBE]

Hasta el día que un *Comunista* no tenga el mismo justo desprecio que un *Nazi* no habremos aprendido aún las terribles lecciones del Siglo XX.



Malafollá dijo:


> Mira, como la casta: no cambiéis que viene el lobo :rolleye:



Anguita es Super-Casta. es Meta-Casta. Es la Casta C ofreciéndose como recambio a la casta A y B. Este hecho obvio y elemental sois totalmente incapaces de verlo.

Anguita es una criatura de la casta, funcionario y político profesional toda su vida. Cero experiencia en el mercado libre de trabajo. Cero experiencia profesional. Cero experiencia financiera.

Anguita es un ignorante perfecto en Economía, Soberbio y Creído a más no poder.

Anguita es el tuerto en el país de los ciegos. Vosotros sois los ciegos.

Si algún día triunfasen las ideas de Anguita quizás -sólo quizás- os daríais entonces cuenta de lo equivocadas que estén, porque *LOS PEORES DESASTRES CAUSADOS POR LAS IDEAS DE ANGUITA LOS SUFRIRÍAIS VOSOTROS MISMOS*. 

Los que tienen cuentas en Suiza -pierde cuidado- están en lo esencial a salvo de lo que Anguita pueda hacer. 

*Anguita es Sansón intentando destruir las columnas del templo. Los filisteos que le aplauden sois... vosotros*... los que moriríais si algún día realmente conseguis derribar el templo:

[YOUTUBE]PvS8KMtsKsc[/YOUTUBE]



Malafollá dijo:


> sospecho que anguita de cultura va bien



Anguita es el tuerto en el país de los ciegos.

Sospechas mal.

Anguita es un gran _Monologador_ y un gran _Mitinero_. Sácale de su catálogo de 20 lugares comunes que repite constantemente, exponlo a un debate con personas de verdad preparadas y lo verás desmoronarse como el fraude intelectual que es. 

En fin: _La fuente de mi pueblo es la más bonita del mundo_, dijo el que jamás había salido de su pueblo.

He visto a Anguita debatir con Trevijano. Trevijano se lo comió con patatas.



Santutxu dijo:


> ...como el anguita este nunca se lo ha llevado crudo , ni tiene coche oficial , ni se ha hecho millonario pues le jode...



En los años 1990 vi un reportaje en un semanario político sobre cómo hacía Anguita una campaña electoral.

Había fotos de dónde le hicieron la entrevista: Se la hicieron a bordo de UN REACTOR PRIVADO CON TAPICERÍA DE CUERO BEIGE, que era el medio de transporte que Anguita usaba para moverse por España a arengar a los parias de la tierra.

Si encuentro la foto de Anguita fumándose un espléndido puro en su "trono" de cuero Beige, surcando los cielos en un reactor privado, os la pongo.


----------



## distorsionQ (16 Oct 2012)

Muy buenas, 

Encontré su hilo sobre el sida anoche, y, aunque parece que el tema lleva rodando un tiempo, fué de absoluta novedad para mi.

Es más, en breve iba a realizarme un test sobre el VIH pero tras leer los datos es cosa que dejo en suspenso hasta tener una idea completa del tema.

Su último post sobre la figura de Anguita me ha parecido, tambien, muy interesante, máxime cuando es un personaje con el que simpatizo, al igual que con el movimiento ¨frente cívico¨.Como con todo, da una clara idea de lo importante que es no perder el sentido crítico con toda la realidad con la que nos topamos. 

Para mi, éste verano ha sido un despertar en muchos temas. Leer burbuja info y posts de gente como usted ha tenido parte de la ¨culpa¨.

Saludos .


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2012)

distorsionQ dijo:


> Es más, en breve iba a realizarme un test sobre el VIH pero tras leer los datos es cosa que dejo en suspenso hasta tener una idea completa del tema



Me tomo la libertad de sugerirle que lea este otro hilo específico sobre los "tests de VIH" (que no son tales):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-puedan-medicos-cientificos-y-politicos.html​
Le animo a que compruebe todo lo que digo, se lea usted por sí mismo las referencias primarias que aporto y que pregunte a los "expertos" oficiales sobre lo que a mi juicio son elementos insostenibles en la ortodoxia "VIH/SIDA".

En mi firma tengo una apartado destinado a hilos que he dedicado al SIDA.

A mi juicio si todos nos leyésemos los prospectos todo nos iría mucho mejor: No firmaríamos tantas hipotecas, no compraríamos "preferentes"... y no nos haríamos "tests de VIH" (condición repudiada por el mismo prospecto del fabricante).

Un saludo.


----------



## latiendo (18 Oct 2012)

He puesto un único comentario-respuesta en este Blog:
Imágenes, imágenes y más imágenes del virus VIH que provoca el SIDA « La Ciencia y sus Demonios

después de permanecer “pendiente de moderación” unas horas, no lo han publicado. Por lo visto no pueden rebatirlo. Ahora tengo claro de qué va esa gente. El comentario es el siguiente:

“¿Por qué mejoran los pacientes con antirretrovirales?.” 

No existe ningún estudio a medio o largo plazo donde se demuestre mayor supervivencia con los antirretrovirales que con placebo. Sin embargo, existen unos cuantos, y muy importantes, que demuestran que eso no es así.
En cuanto a la mejoría a corto plazo en personas muy enfermas de algunas de esas enfermedades oportunistas a las que se denominan SIDA, existen estudios que nos dan pistas sobre otras causas, diferentes a la actuación contra el VIH, que explicarían esa mejoría temporal (tal vez sea cuestión de destinar más dinero a ese tipo de estudios):

In Vitro and In Vivo Anticandidal Activity of Human Immunodeficiency Virus Protease Inhibitors

Actividad directa anticándida de los inhibidores de la proteasa del Virus de inmunodeficiencia humana

http://jid.oxfordjournals.org/content/180/2/448.full.pdf 

(traducción google)

“Candida albicans, una causa importante de infección oral-esofágica oportunista en las personas con SIDA, posee por lo menos 9 genes que codifican enzimas de proteasa (Sap) aspartil secretoras, algunos de los cuales desempeñan un papel patogénicos en la infección por el Hongo…”

In Vitro Activity of Human Immunodeficiency Virus Protease Inhibitors against Pneumocystis carinii

Actividad in Vitro de los inhibidores de la proteasa del Virus de inmunodeficiencia humana
contra Pneumocystis carinii

http://jid.oxfordjournals.org/content/181/5/1629.full.pdf

“…Neumonía por Pneumocystis carinii es una causa importante de neumonía en pacientes
con SIDA…”

…los objetivos de la proteasa existen en una variedad de células eucariotas (por ejemplo, Toxoplasma) y hongos (por ejemplo, Candida) [9]. En 1991, utilizamos zimogramas preliminar
detección de las proteasas de serina cisteína de p. carinii [10], y nuestros datos han sido confirmados por reciente bimolecular y estudios inmunológicos [11 – 16]. Microorganismos que están relacionadas a Pneumocystis en términos de la susceptibilidad de drogas (por ejemplo, Plasmodium especies) [19] poseen proteasas ácidas y alcalinas [20].Realizamos zimogramas ácidos para detectar ácido Pneumocystis proteasas, proyectó la actividad aspartil PI de pepstatina A, y realizado repetidos estudios in vitro para determinar si el VIH PIs ejercen un efecto inhibitorio directo en trofozoitos de p. carinii. *Nuestros resultados sugieren que los PIs (antirretrovirales) pueden ejercer un efecto inhibitorio directo en p. carinii.*


----------



## Liebreblanca (9 Nov 2012)

¿El nuevo virus del emperador? (1/7) - YouTube


----------



## NapoleonXVII (9 Nov 2012)

Marechal dijo:


> - ¿Si el sida es un fraude de qué se mueren los yonkis?



Si metes lejía a tu coche y no arranca ¿De quién es la culpa?

Droga=tóxico,veneno.



Marechal dijo:


> ¿Si el sida no existe tendrías sexo con una chica enferma de sida?



Yo hasta delante de las cámaras.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Dic 2012)

EMBRIÓN DE HILO:

*0.* Mírale a los ojos y dile:_ Lo que te voy a decir creo que te podría salvar la vida. Escúchame atentamente y piensa si quieres seguir en este mundo_. Una especie de...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOCEoAKpwHg

No trates de convencerle de nada, excepto de que SE INFORME Y PIENSE. Luego que decida él.

*1.* Que no consuma NINGUNA droga más potente que el café. Esto incluye poppers, anfetaminas y hasta tabaco (es inmunosupresor, como demostré con referencias científicas en el hilo de Freddie Mercury) y alcohol (ídem, 2 dedos de vino diarios como máximo absoluto). Si es homosexual que evite recibir semen en el ano (ídem hilo Freddie Mercury) y toda relación anal (las relaciones anales producen disbiosis intestinal. Marco Ruggiero está demostrando la relación entre la disbiosis intestinal y el SIDA

UNA ** CURA ** para el SIDA. - Superando el Sida

https://www.google.com/#hl=es&safe=...e16b89176c3656&bpcl=39468505&biw=1024&bih=677

Marco Ruggiero afirma poder tratar el SIDA con...Kéfir, yogur y en general con rehabilitadores de la flora intestinal (lactobacilus acidófilus de venta libre en farmacias.)

*2.* Que haga "buena vida": Buena alimentación con mucha fruta y verdura crudas y los cereales que consuma exclusivamente integrales. Que evite alimentos procesados, conservas, fritos y cereales refinados. Si no tiene contraindicación médica un polivitamínico Solgar VM 75 al día. Si la tiene -o no le parece bien el Solgar VM 75- que al menos tome una puta Micebrina al día. 

*3.* Que exija los PUTOS PROSPECTOS (perdón por el exabrupto) de los PUTOS TESTS que le han convencido de que "tiene VIH". 

EL TEST DE VIH, ¿ESTÁN INFECTADOS POR UN VIRUS LOS "SEROPOSITIVOS"? ¿CÓMO INTERPRETAR UN RESULTADO POSITIVO DEL TEST? (Manuel Garrido, para Superando el Sida) - Superando el Sida

* El prospecto de el test ELISA dirá que la ELISA por sí sola NO SIRVE para diagnosticar "infección por VIH".

* El prospecto del test Western Blot dirá que "se desconoce las implicaciones clínicas de ser VIH+", o "este test no ha de usarse por sí solo para diagnosticar infección por VIH" o "no hay estándar reconocido para la presencia o ausencia de anticuerpos al VIH", o cualquier barbaridad parecida.

CUALQUIER PERSONA PENSANTE que lea el prospecto del Western Blot tiene que empezar a tener dudas sobre el asunto.

Ah, el Western Blot detecta ANTICUERPOS, NO "VIH". Enfatiza esto a tu amigo. NO HAY PRUEBA CIENTÍFICA ALGUNA DE QUE TENER ESOS "ANTICUERPOS" SUPONGA QUE HAY "VIH" (mi hilo "denme 2 minutos lo demuestra)

* Del la "carga Viral" que lea los estudios que enlazo en "citas oficialistas" demostrando que hay "carga viral" en "VIH-". es importante QUITAR LA OBSESIÓN DE "TENGO VIH" a tu amigo. 

*4.* Que lea los PUTOS PROSPECTOS de cualquier "fármaco anti VIH" que piense tomar. TODOS dicen que el "fármaco" tiene efectos secundarios indistingibles de los (supuestos) efectos de la "infección por VIH". 

Yo no entiendo como ningún ser humano pensante toma esos fármacos después de leer ese prospecto.

*5.* Si no es de leer que al menos se vea todo lo que hay en youtube sobre disidentes: Vídeos de Manuel Garrido, La Ciencia del Pánico, House of numbers subtitulada en español...

Por último he de decirte que he comprobado varias veces que hay gente que por razones psicológicas simplemente QUIERE morir de "infección por VIH", ya lo estudio Casper Schmidt en el primer paper disidente de 1984.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2012)

*"Invertir" en Bankia = Hacerse el test de VIH*

Nos reímos mucho en este foro de los que compraron "preferentes de Bankia" sin leerse el contrato, quienes compraron Acciones de Bankia a 3.75€ y de quienes compraron zulo en pico de burbuja.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/126719-buen-momento-comprar.html

Pero me temo que muchos foreros no han caído aún en que hacerse el test de VIH es LA MISMA CLASE de error.

Les explico por qué:

*LOS TESTS DE VIH NO SON TESTS DE VIH:*

*SER VIH POSITIVO PUEDE LLEVARLE A LA CÁRCEL*

Dos no se infectan si uno no quiere | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Condenada a pagar 40.000 euros una prostituta que contagi el VIH a su pareja - ABC.es

Nueva Ley de VIH Sida condena a 20 años de reclusión contagio intencional

El Supremo eleva a 9 aos la condena a un enfermo de VIH que infect a su novia | España | elmundo.es

Página/12 :: Sociedad :: Condena por contagiar VIH​
*SER VIH POSITIVA PUEDE LLEVARLE A PERDER LA CUSTODIA DE SUS HIJOS*

[YOUTUBE]ZYXM6fqPsXA[/YOUTUBE]

_No se haga el test de VIH. 

Si ya se lo ha hecho, no vaya a por el resultado.

Si ya ha ido por el resultado y ha resultado ser positivo, olvídese del asunto.

Si no puede olvidarse del asunto, repítase el test hasta que le salga negativo. Y entonces deje de hacérselos._​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jul 2013)

Póster oficialista recordando que el SIDA es totamente inespecífico clínicamente:


----------



## GenEgoista (14 Jul 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Póster oficialista recordando que el SIDA es totamente inespecífico clínicamente:



Bestial, no lo concía. 

Se me está poniendo blanco el pelo, creo que me haré la prueba del VIH a ver si es por el virus :bla:

Cualquier enfermedad o carencia que presente un africano se re-etiqueta como SIDA. Basta que el sujeto sucumba a una "prueba de brujería" glorificada (y ni siquera eso, ver "definición de Bangui para caso de SIDA").

A partir de ahí TODO se "remedia" con nucleósidos análogos e inhibidores de la proteasa. Un tiro en la nuca sería mas humano, pero el plomo da menos ingresos.


----------



## Surfer (4 Oct 2013)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Si empezáis con discusiones semánticas... algo no va bien en la discusión.
> 
> El quid es, que si AynRandiano tuviera razón (que no digo que no), el engaño sería tan grande y masivo, afectaría a tanta gente y estamentos de la sociedad, que supondría que HAY UN CONTUBERNIO JUDEO-MASÓNICO, CONTROLANDO TODOS LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN Y VARIOS ESTAMENTOS DE LA SOCIEDAD, PARA MANIPULAR EN ESTE Y EN MUCHOS OTROS ÁMBITOS.
> 
> Y esto curiosamente no es algo que haya visto mencionar a AynRandiano, que, lleno de razón, parece creer que se reduce a un mero problema médico.



pues que abra los hilos en conspiraciones o en un foro de "todos van contra mi y solo yo tengo razón".

y que abra un hilo, no 1000. ya sabemos su postura, que no se repita.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2013)

Surfer dijo:


> y que abra un hilo, no 1000. ya sabemos su postura, que no se repita.



Cada hilo presenta un enfoque totalmente diferente del TimoSIDA.

En cada hilo suelo aportar docenas de referencias.

Sería absurdo "enterrar" todo esto en un único (e indigerible) "hilo monstruo".

Hay hilos sobre SIDA de otros foreros construidos sobre UNA referencia externa.

Cada hilo mío suele estar basado en DOCENAS de referencias.

Abriré los hilos que estime oportuno, no faltaba más.

Pierda cuidado que si no interesan al foro nadie contestará y caerán en el olvido. Si mis hilos tienen vistas es porque interesan. ¿Quién es usted para censurar a los demás foreros porque mantengan vivos mis hilos o porque se interesen en "temas prohibidos" como el "Negacionismo del SIDA"?.


----------



## IdeasClaras (6 Oct 2013)

Hilo bastante interesante.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (12 Nov 2013)

Impresionantes los hilos de AYN RANDiano2.

Un trabajo muy bien elaborado.

Aquí dejo alguna información más, aunque nada nuevo seguro;

_*Para empezar, no existe evidencia cientifica que certifique la existencia del HIV. Así lo señala Stefan Lanka, nacido en Alemania, virologo, biologo molecular, Dr. en Biología, genetista, Dr. en Ciencias Naturales, que aisló y caracterizó el primer virus de un alga acuariosa marina en el año 1978: El Ectocarpus Siliculosus Virus, ESV. La revista Virology documentó mediante artículos sucesivos este trabajo mediante el cual, el Doctor Stefan Lanka procedió a aislar y caracterizar el virus ESV. El aislamiento y caracterización de este virus brindó a Stefan Lanka reconocimiento y prestigio mundial y permitió la apertura de campos de investigación ineditos en la historia cientifica. En este articulo: Descubra como los CDC, y las corporaciones que producen un aumento en las tasas de cáncer (Nucleares, Monsanto, etc), inventaron directa e indirectamente la mentira del SIDA. Otra vez el sionismo detrás de la mentira: Los Rothschild, los Rockefeller, y sus compañías. En este... *_ 

¡El virus HIV es una estafa! Las verdaderas causas del SIDA | Diario Patagonia BWN




..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Nov 2013)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Para empezar, no existe evidencia cientifica que certifique la existencia del HIV. Así lo señala Stefan Lanka, nacido en Alemania, virologo, biologo molecular, Dr. en Biología, genetista, Dr. en Ciencias Naturales...[/I]



Lanka es aún más radical que Duesberg.

Duesberg sostiene que el "VIH" existe.

Lanka sostiene que el "VIH" es un artefacto de laboratorio.

Yo estoy más con Lanka.

Hubo una anécdota muy divertida que comentan mucho los oficialistas para reírse de nosotros, los Disidentes:

El Grupo de Perh anunció un premio a quien probase que el "VIH" existía.

Al premio se presentó...¡Peter Duesberg!.

El mismo Peter Duesberg ha dicho:

_Estoy condenado a tener que explicar a los oficialistas porqué el VIH no causa SIDA.

Ahora además estoy condenado a explicar a los disidentes porqué el VIH existe..._​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jul 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> *
> Científicos españoles hallan la molécula responsable de propagar el VIH en el cuerpo*
> 
> Facilitará la creación de fármacos para frenar la acción del virus
> ...



Han pasado 2 años.

¿Qué tal van esos nuevos fármacos milagrosos y esa vacuna mágica que nunca llega? :XX: :XX: :XX:.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jul 2014)

Petrakov dijo:


> No me has respondido a mi pregunta, quiero que me digas la proporción entre todos los afectados por SIDA en 1986 y todos los afectados por sida en 1995.
> 
> Porque si resulta que el numero de infectados era muchísimo menor en 1986 que en el 95 tu argumento no vale nada es falaz.



No me ha respondido usted a mí: Cuántos tests se hacían en 1986 y cuántos en 1995.

En 1986 el test tenía un enorme estigma, y se reservaba para quienes estaban casi seguros de que "tenía SIDA".

Actualmente el test se hace rutinariamente.

No hay más "infectados". Hay más "seropositivos" por la sencilla razón de que se hacen más tests.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jul 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Impresionantes los hilos de AYN RANDiano2.
> 
> Un trabajo muy bien elaborado.
> 
> ...



Es ACOJONANTE leer EN DETALLE cuáles son las "pruebas" que oficialmente "prueban" que hay "virus del SIDA":

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nte-al-descubrimiento-del-virus-del-sida.html​
*Resumen:* Se pasan 15 días "tuneando" el experimento hasta que les "sale" y el marcador indirecto del marcador indirecto de "retrovirus" les "da" lo que "tiene" que dar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *EL extraño misterio del "PERÍODO DE LATENCIA DEL VIH" QUE SE MULTIPLICA POR 12 CON EL TIEMPO, pero SÓLO EN USA (¿?):*
> 
> En 1984 el período medio de latencia desde la "infección por VIH" hasta la aparición de enfermedades por SIDA era de 10.5 _meses_ :8::
> 
> ...



_

Jojojo...en 1987 ya estaban haciéndose la picha un lío con este tema:

Los científicos no se ponen de acuerdo sobre los plazos de desarrollo del SIDA | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS_


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Sep 2014)

TALLER NUEVO HILO

Película "DALLAS BUYERS CLUB". Comentarios de un Disidente ("Negacionista") del SIDA

Por fin he visto esta película:







Dallas Buyers Club - Trailer en español (2014) HD - YouTube

Dallas Buyers Club - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
Es una película interesante y bien hecha. Abre temas de debate muy interesantes. PERO... tengan mucho cuidado de NO creerse todo lo que cuenta. Tiene "trampa".

Mis comentarios y observaciones. Les recuerdo que soy Disidente ("Negacionista") del SIDA: No creemos que haya "virus del SIDA" alguno. 

*A FAVOR DE LA PELÍCULA:*

La película muestra a los protagonistas sidosos metiéndose todo tipo de drogas: Heroína, Cocaína, Alcohol a muerte, Fumando como carreteros...y además "viviendo mal". Esto es 100% correcto. NUNCA NADIE HA CONTRAIDO SIDA si no ha ingerido drogas ("recreativas" o farmaceúticas) o transfusiones/productos sanguíneos (inmunosupresores per se).

Genial cuando el protagonista llama "narcotraficante" al capitoste de la FDA.

Genial cuando el protagonista se arranca el gotero con AZT y dice al médico que le va a denunciar por asesinato y que no es uno de sus conejillos de Indias.

Totalmente fiel a la realidad lo que cuentan sobre el AZT: Era "quimioterapia" desechada por ser demasiado tóxica. Interrumpieron el estudio clínico mucho antes de lo previsto porque iban "ganando" a costa de meter manguerazos de transfusiones a los "tratados" con AZT. Todo esto es 100% verídico y lo narra este libro:

Observen el detalle de los guantes y la mascarilla. Realmente era así en 1985. He visto fotos de personal sanitario manejando un cadáver de alguien muerto de SIDA en los 80 e iban vestios exactamente igual que los que manejan muertos de personas muertas por el TimoÉbola:











http://paganpressbooks.com/jpl/POISON.PDF​
*Interrumpir un estudio clínico antes de lo previsto porque "va muy bien" es como interrumpir un partido de fútbol cuando tu equipo está ganando.*​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Sep 2014)

*EN CONTRA DE LA PELÍCULA:*

En 1985 diagnostican la "infección por VIH" del protagonista. En 1985 el "VIH" aún se llamaba "HTLV-III" (USA) o bien "LAV" (Francia).

* Decirle "le hemos diagnosticado infección por HTLV-III" sería ininteligible para una audiencia moderna. Además está el problemilla de que "HTLV-III" significa "Virus III Linfotrópico Humano causante de Leucemia". La Leucemia causa un AUMENTO de las células T, y el SIDA causa una DISMINUCIÓN. El que el "virus del SIDA" durante 3 años se llamase "virus de la leucemia III" debería hacer pensar a cualquier persona reflexiva que hay MUCHA MIERDA escondida en el TimoSIDA.

* La otra opción era decir "le hemos diagnosticado LAV". La gracia es que "LAV" significa "Virus Asociado a las Linfopatías", y Woodroof en ningún momento tiene Linfopatías.

* Para colmo el (fraudulento) "test de VIH" requiere de CONSENTIMIENTO​
En ningún momento se explica que las drogas que consumen los protagonistas son inmunosupresoras per se. Sólo el médico en Méjico le dice al protagonista que el AZT + Drogas + "VIH" (¡que no falte!) es lo que le ha hecho enfermar.

El "transexual" jamás sale consumiendo Poppers, pese a tener Sarcoma de Kaposi. De hecho los Poppers NO SALEN NUNCA en la película. omo si no hubiesen existido. 

El mensaje final refuerza la idea de que el AZT (en "dosis correctas") "salvó vidas". Como si el problema del AZT fuese...la dosis.

*Anacronismos:* Las *TV*s y los *ordenadores* que salen no son de 1985-86 ni de broma. Son más bien de los 90. Encima carecen de marca. Ya sé que es normal hacer objetos "Marca ACME" en las películas, pero resulta molesto. Asimismo en Méjico 1985 sale un _*Saab 900 Cabrio*_ que en realidad empezó a fabricarse en 1986: Saab 900 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .Quizás sea yo el único espectador que se fija en esto detalles, pero a mí me molestan porque me recuerdan que estoy viendo una película no muy bien ambientada.​
Mis hilos sobre el TimoSIDA:



Spoiler



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nte-al-descubrimiento-del-virus-del-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-infectadas-virus-del-sida.html#post11075011

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...brando-a-y-que-este-vez-menos-patogenico.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-primarias-establecer-existencia-del-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vacuna-contra-sida-pronto-crearan-vacuna.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-del-2013-dia-mundial-del-timosida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mercury-ni-rock-hudson-murieron-de-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-hacian-diagnosticar-sida-1981-y-1985-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-increibles-articulos-sida-desde-1983-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tivo-tests-de-vih-oficialistas-invitados.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...opositivo-al-virus-del-sida.html#post10232450

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lcanzaba-umbral-establecido.html#post10181782

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...frente-al-vih-35-de-condones-filtran-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...h-virus-del-sida-dios-de-sociedad-actual.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-medica-tests-de-vih-no-son-tests-de-vih.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-autopsia-de-viejo-fraude-medico-sifilis.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iculas-naturales-generadas-celulas-sanas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...entificas-afirmacion-vih-causa-sida-o-no.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-puedan-medicos-cientificos-y-politicos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cto-del-test-de-vih-de-aceptar-hacerselo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-revelan-que-version-oficial-sida-fraude.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iciendo-cosas-arriesgadas-y-interesantes.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...fico-de-1984-de-robert-gallo.html#post8393619

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...debio-haber-terminado-hipotesis-vih-sida.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-murieron-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-preguntas-citas-de-libro-medicos-inside.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uno-habia-muerto-de-sida-se-explica-esto.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mosida-no-hay-virus-del-sida.html#post9060996

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vih-causa-sida-preguntas-cascos-de-moto.html

*Ver también el excelente hilo-tiro-por-la-culata:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-imagenes-del-virus-vih-que-provoca-sida.html​















The real story behind the













Dallas Buyers Club - Official Trailer (HD) Matthew McConaughey - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Sep 2014)

Esto da para hilo:

http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/g/gardasil/gardasil_pi.pdf


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Oct 2014)

Para futuro hilo:

Experimento de la cárcel de Stanford - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Stanford prison experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.google.com/search?q=mal...e=active&hl=es&tbm=isch&q=zimbardo+experiment


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2014)

No pudieron testar "de VIH" a Woodroof en 1985 como lo narra la película:

La fuente Oficial 100% (El CDC) que prueba que cada lustro se hacen más y más "tests de VIH":

Revised Recommendations for HIV Testing of Adults, Adolescents, and Pregnant Women in Health-Care Settings



> Revised Recommendations for HIV Testing of Adults, Adolescents, and Pregnant Women in Health-Care Settings



¿Que hechos "prohíbe" exactamente la Teoría Oficial sobre el "ÉBOLA"? (Karl Popper inside)

A mi juicio NO PROHÍBE NINGÚN HECH, y por lo tanto es ACIENTÍFICA.

Me explico: La Teoría Oficila sobre el "ébola" admite sin "prohibir":

* "Negativos" al "test de ébola" sin "ébola".

* "Positivos" al "test de ébola" con "ébola".

PERO también admite:

* "Positivos" al "test de ébola" SIN "ébola".

* "Negativos" al "test de ébola" CON "síntomas compatibles con ébola"

La teoría no "prohíbe" nada, no puede ser "desmentida" por la realidad en ninguna circunstancia y por lo tanto es ACIENTÍFICA.


----------



## Glasterthum (12 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No pudieron testar "de VIH" a Woodroof en 1985 como lo narra la película:
> 
> La fuente Oficial 100% (El CDC) que prueba que cada lustro se hacen más y más "tests de VIH":
> 
> ...



Voy a responder hablando del VIH porque pensaba que te referías a él. Ahora he visto que hablas del ébola, es igual, es igualmente aplicable a los dos, lo digo para el VIH pero con algunos cambios se diría igual para el ébola:

No estoy puesto al 100% en el tema, pero la teoría prohíbe que con un tratamiento anti-vih la carga viral aumente y la salud mejore, por ejemplo. Ya tienes ahí un contraejemplo para falsarla.

Por otro lado es en los grandes números donde se mueve. Quiero decir, si a la mayoría de cuadros clínicos de SIDA les sale un test +, y a la mayoría de cuadros clínicos sin SIDA les sale un test -, entonces, aunque haya unas pocas excepciones, funciona. Si te encuentras que en la mayoría de casos el test da lo contrario a lo esperado, la teoría o como mínimo el test es defectuoso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Oct 2014)

Petrakov dijo:


> No me has respondido a mi pregunta, quiero que me digas la proporción entre todos los afectados por SIDA en 1986 y todos los afectados por sida en 1995.
> 
> Porque si resulta que el numero de infectados era muchísimo menor en 1986 que en el 95 tu argumento no vale nada es falaz.



Le puedo responder ahora.

En 1986 no había menos "infectados".

Había...menos TESTS:

Revised Recommendations for HIV Testing of Adults, Adolescents, and Pregnant Women in Health-Care Settings


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2014)

Más "citas imposibles":



Fran Bueso dijo:


> Todos los métodos de diagnóstico del "VIH" son indirectos *sin excepción*.
> 
> Los métodos directos no son ni compicados ni costosos. Lo mismo que se cultiva y se centrifuga la "_cepa del cambiazo_" se pueden cultivar y centrifugar cultivos de leucocitos del propio paciente... Entonces, ¿por qué no se hace? Porque *todo intento conduce invariablemente al fracaso*. Esta es la razón de que el co-cultivo sea el estándar "aceptado" (no se aceptan los fracasos )
> 
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/583498-que-estrategias-posicionar-youtube.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2014)

Petrakov dijo:


> No me has respondido a mi pregunta, quiero que me digas la proporción entre todos los afectados por SIDA en 1986 y todos los afectados por sida en 1995.
> 
> Porque si resulta que el numero de infectados era muchísimo menor en 1986 que en el 95 tu argumento no vale nada es falaz.



Dígamela usted esa proporción. 

Adelante...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Dígamela usted esa proporción.
> 
> Adelante...



...y aquí sigo esperando a que alguien me conteste.

Esto es muy raro: Se supone que los "Negacionistas" somos unos "ignorantes"...pero nadie puede contestarnos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2015)

Tachaaaaaaaan...ya están en España los "tratamientos contra el VIH" en personas PERFECTAMENTE SANAS:



> *Todos estos
> datos favorecen la recomendación de iniciar TAR con menos de 500 CD4+/μL.
> El
> debate actual se centra en torno a si es necesario iniciar TAR con más de 500 linfocitos
> ...



Les recuerdo que TODOS estos "tratamientos" tienen "efectos secudarios" indistinguibles de los supuestos efectos del "VIH".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2015)

Petrakov dijo:


> No me has respondido a mi pregunta, quiero que me digas la proporción entre todos los afectados por SIDA en 1986 y todos los afectados por sida en 1995.
> 
> Porque si resulta que el numero de infectados era muchísimo menor en 1986 que en el 95 tu argumento no vale nada es falaz.



¿Y cuántos "infectados" había en 1986? :

Nadie puede contestar esta "facilísima" pregunta.


----------



## midelburgo (18 May 2015)

Jo jo, es que ya no le leen ni sus fans. CANSINO.

_Antiguo 24-oct-2014, 10:31
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados
AYN RANDiano2
Este mensaje esta oculto porque AYN RANDiano2 está en tu lista de ignorados.
Ver Mensaje
Antiguo 25-abr-2015, 18:02
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados
AYN RANDiano2
Este mensaje esta oculto porque AYN RANDiano2 está en tu lista de ignorados.
Ver Mensaje
Antiguo 10-may-2015, 18:01
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados
AYN RANDiano2
Este mensaje esta oculto porque AYN RANDiano2 está en tu lista de ignorados.
Ver Mensaje
No Leído Hoy, 10:25
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados
AYN RANDiano2
Este mensaje esta oculto porque AYN RANDiano2 está en tu lista de ignorados. _


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2015)

midelburgo dijo:


> Jo jo, es que ya no le leen ni sus fans. CANSINO.
> 
> _Antiguo 24-oct-2014, 10:31
> Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados
> ...



Encomiable y trabajado post el suyo.

¿Por qué no me dice cuántos "infectados por el VIH" había en 1986?. Nadie parece saberlo...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Nov 2015)

Petrakov dijo:


> No me has respondido a mi pregunta, quiero que me digas la proporción entre todos los afectados por SIDA en 1986 y todos los afectados por sida en 1995.
> 
> Porque si resulta que el numero de infectados era muchísimo menor en 1986 que en el 95 tu argumento no vale nada es falaz.



¿Y cuántos infectados había en 1986? :


----------



## sergi88 (9 Nov 2015)

! tonto del foro abre hilo, MIERDA DE MÚSICA!, "la atalaya" seal of approval, .etiquetas made in capullos, always zionist job, autoridad moral havre ilo, brubrutroll, cando pille sida veleta seráprosida, deslegitimado por chaquetero, el que ríe ultimo..., el sida son los padres, follo con mi mano a pelo, loco de atar, moderadores no cumplen las normas, randiano folla con transexuales, sida nuclear?, son los padres, toldía hablando de núcleos copón, usar condon es de pobres, yo me he tirao a 40 sin condon





que pena de gente joder


----------



## Siempre Curioso (10 Nov 2015)

¿Qué partes son las más importantes y que por si solas o las suma de estas pocas nos permite ver que el vih y sida es un fraude?

Por eso te pregunto qué parte de lo que expones es definitivo, contundente e irrebatible. Y lo demás que sirva de confirmación.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (10 Nov 2015)

Siempre Curioso dijo:


> ¿Qué partes son las más importantes y que por si solas o las suma de estas pocas nos permite ver que el vih y sida es un fraude?
> 
> ...
> 
> Por eso te pregunto qué parte de lo que expones es definitivo, contundente e irrebatible. Y lo demás que sirva de confirmación.



El Grupo de Perth no habla de fraudes ni de conspiraciones, simplemente indica que no se han cumplido ciertas condiciones necesarias para demostrar la existencia del retrovirus VIH. Dichas condiciones son las siguientes:

1. Cultivo del tejido supuestamente infectado.
2. Purificación de los especímenes.
3. Micrografías electrónicas de partículas que muestren las dimensiones (100-120 nm) y las características morfológicas de las partículas retrovirales, y que no contengan nada más, ni siquiera partículas de otras dimensiones o morfologías.
4. Prueba de que las partículas contienen transcriptasa inversa.
5. Análisis de las proteínas de las partículas y el ARN, y prueba de que son únicos.
6. Prueba de que los pasos 1 a 5 son solamente una propiedad de los tejidos supuestamente infectados, no pudiéndose inducir en cultivos de control. Estos son cultivos idénticos, es decir, tejidos obtenidos de individuos enfermos y cultivados en condiciones idénticas, diferenciándose únicamente en que no están infectados con un retrovirus.
7. Prueba de que las partículas son infecciosas, es decir, cuando se introducen partículas puras en un cultivo o animal no infectado se obtiene una partícula idéntica, mostrada mediante los pasos 1 a 5.


No se han cumplido los pasos 6 y 7, y el primer artículo que demostraría que se cumplió el paso 3 tiene fecha de 2003 (se puede ver aquí, ver figura 8)


¿Son realmente necesarias todas estas condiciones?

Porque quizá sea cierto que estas condiciones no se han cumplido tampoco para ningún otro retrovirus. Quizá incluso sea cierto que no se han cumplido para ningún virus (adaptando los pasos 4 y 5, específicos de los retrovirus, a los virus). 

Pero bajo mi punto de vista, estas condiciones son absolutamente indispensables para demostrar la existencia de cualquier virus, porque no hacen más que expresar un *pensamiento axiomático* (lo que suele llamarse "sentido común").


----------



## Siempre Curioso (11 Nov 2015)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> El Grupo de Perth no habla de fraudes ni de conspiraciones, simplemente indica que no se han cumplido ciertas condiciones necesarias para demostrar la existencia del retrovirus VIH. Dichas condiciones son las siguientes:
> 
> 1. Cultivo del tejido supuestamente infectado.
> 2. Purificación de los especímenes.
> ...



Gracias por responder, Pedro el Romano.

En primer lugar, aclarar que la serie de siete puntos que presentas como condiciones para demostrar la existencia del VIH no son pensamiento axiomático. No son axiomas, sino todo lo contrario, son postulados. Y lo son porque, a diferencia de los axiomas, aunque no hay evidencia de que cumplir dichas condiciones demuestre la existencia de un virus se acepta por "sentido común". Damos por hecho que la satisfacción de dichos postulados no puede ser por pura casualidad.

Aclaro también que las siete condiciones que has presentado tampoco pueden ser «absolutamente indispensables» en el sentido de que no se puedan formular otros postulados que, persiguiendo el mismo fin, nos permitan inducir la existencia de un virus, el VIH en este caso.
Tal y como hizo Duesberg, mostrando evidencia de la satisfacción de los siguientes dos puntos:

Article 1 of 2 for the Continuum- Duesberg on AIDS
1 - El aislamiento del VIH -incluso de su propia estructura viral - en la forma de ADN infeccioso clonado molecularmente, que es capaz de inducir la síntesis de virones formados por antígenos concretos y que contienen transcriptasa inversa.

2 - En general, dicho ADN viral solamente puede ser detectado en pacientes infectados (seropositivos, ya sean sintomáticos o asintomáticos) pero nunca en muestras de controles seronegativos, puntuales limitaciones metodológicas aparte.​
Al igual que pasaría si se satisficieran las siete condiciones que has traído, l*os resultados presentados por Duesberg no los achacamos a la pura casualidad, sino que nos permite inducir* que no estamos ante material celular humano, un retrovirus endógeno o un artefacto de laboratorio, sino ante un auténtico retrovirus exógeno, el VIH.

Como puedes ver, los siete puntos del Grupo de Perth no son definitivos, contundentes ni irrebatibles para poder afirmar que no se ha demostrado la existencia del VIH.

Estaré atento a tu respuesta si observas que he cometido algún error u omisión, me gustaría poder discutir este asunto de una forma seria contigo y con quién quiera participar.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (11 Nov 2015)

Siempre curioso, las argumentaciones de Duesberg en torno a la supuesta existencia del virus VIH fueron ampliamente respondidas por el Grupo de Perth (AQUÍ está toda la discusión).

En general no entiendo bien tu post. Para ir poco a poco, ¿podrías decir, por favor, qué primera regla de esas 7 indicadas por el Grupo de Perth te parece innecesaria para demostrar la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus?

¿las reglas 2 y 3, es decir, la purificación?
¿la regla 6, es decir, el control?
¿la regla 7, es decir, la infectividad?

Dime por favor cuál es la primera regla con la que estás en desacuerdo y el porqué, y lo discutimos.


----------



## Siempre Curioso (11 Nov 2015)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Siempre curioso, las argumentaciones de Duesberg en torno a la supuesta existencia del virus VIH fueron ampliamente respondidas por el Grupo de Perth (AQUÍ está toda la discusión).
> 
> En general no entiendo bien tu post. Para ir poco a poco, ¿podrías decir, por favor, qué primera regla de esas 7 indicadas por el Grupo de Perth te parece innecesaria para demostrar la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus?
> 
> ...



La cuestión no es que esté en desacuerdo con alguna de las "reglas del Grupo de Perth", sino en el hecho de que el Grupo de Perth no puede arrogarse la potestad para definir las "reglas" únicas para demostrar la existencia del retrovirus VIH.

La contestación a Duesberg es en ese sentido, *por muy rigurosa que sea* la evidencia presentada por Duesberg no la aceptan simplemente porque *no satisface "sus reglas".*.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (11 Nov 2015)

Siempre Curioso dijo:


> La cuestión no es que esté en desacuerdo con alguna de las "reglas del Grupo de Perth", sino en el hecho de que el Grupo de Perth no puede arrogarse la potestad para definir las "reglas" únicas para demostrar la existencia del retrovirus VIH.
> 
> La contestación a Duesberg es en ese sentido, *por muy rigurosa que sea* la evidencia presentada por Duesberg no la aceptan simplemente porque *no satisface "sus reglas".*.



El Grupo de Perth indicó unas reglas o condiciones necesarias para demostrar la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus (aunque para ser exactos estas reglas no las escribió el Grupo de Perth, sino la antigua revista disidente Continuum). En mi opinión, estas reglas se derivan de un pensamiento axiomático a partir de la definición de un virus: una partícula microscópica de determinada morfología capaz de generar copias idénticas de sí misma dentro de una célula viva.

Por favor di cuál es, en tu opinión, la primera regla que consideras que no es necesaria y el porqué, o bien si no aceptas ninguna y no nos quieres decir el porqué (como parece el caso), di al menos cuáles serían las verdaderas reglas que, en tu opinión, demuestran la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus.

Porque espero que estés de acuerdo, al menos, en que *para demostrar la existencia de un retrovirus *(para demostrar cosas en general siguiendo el método científico) *se necesita seguir una serie de reglas* o pasos, que constituyen un conjunto necesario y suficiente de condiciones.


----------



## Siempre Curioso (12 Nov 2015)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> El Grupo de Perth indicó unas reglas o condiciones necesarias para demostrar la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus (aunque para ser exactos estas reglas no las escribió el Grupo de Perth, sino la antigua revista disidente Continuum). En mi opinión, estas reglas se derivan de un pensamiento axiomático a partir de la definición de un virus: una partícula microscópica de determinada morfología capaz de generar copias idénticas de sí misma dentro de una célula viva.
> 
> Por favor di cuál es, en tu opinión, la primera regla que consideras que no es necesaria y el porqué, o bien si no aceptas ninguna y no nos quieres decir el porqué (como parece el caso), di al menos cuáles serían las verdaderas reglas que, en tu opinión, demuestran la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus.
> 
> Porque espero que estés de acuerdo, al menos, en que *para demostrar la existencia de un retrovirus *(para demostrar cosas en general siguiendo el método científico) *se necesita seguir una serie de reglas* o pasos, que constituyen un conjunto necesario y suficiente de condiciones.



Coincido en que los criterios del Grupo de Perth permiten demostrar la existencia de un virus, ya que la hipótesis de su existencia permite realizar unas predicciones, y dichos procedimientos nos permiten examinar si se cumplen las predicciones. Solamente he indicado que *los procedimientos técnicos o "reglas" indicados no son los únicos que nos permiten comprobar la hipótesis de la existencia de un virus*.

*Para el VIH la hipótesis de su existencia permite hacer unas predicciones, las cuales han sido comprobadas experimentalmente con éxito, quedando demostrada su existencia:*

Article 1 of 2 for the Continuum- Duesberg on AIDS
(i) Isolation of HIV: *The existence of the retrovirus HIV predicts that HIV DNA can be isolated* from the chromosomal DNA of infected cells. *This prediction has been confirmed as follows*: Full-length HIV-1 and HIV-2 DNAs have been prepared from virus-infected cells and cloned in bacterial plasmids (Fisher et al., 1985; Levy et al., 1986; Barnett et al., 1993) . Such clones are totally free of all viral and cellular proteins, and cellular contaminants that copurify with virus banded in sucrose gradients at a density of 1.16 g/ml according to the "Pasteur rules". Indeed, these clones are even free of genomic HIV RNA. Infectious HIV-1 and HIV-2 DNA clones productively infect human cells to initiate HIV replication (Fisher et al., 1985; Levy et al., 1986; Barnett et al., 1993) . Such infected ("transfected") cells contain HIV-specific DNA, and produce particles that contain reverse transcriptase, HIV-specific antigens (Fisher et al., 1985; Levy et al., 1986) , have diameters of 100 nm under the elctron microscope (Fisher et al., 1985) , as expected for retroviruses, and produce infectious virus that is neutralized by antisera from certain AIDS patients (Fisher et al., 1985; Levy et al., 1986; Barnett et al., 1993) . Since infectious HIV DNA has been isolated from infected human cells that is free of HIV"s own proteins and RNA as well as from all cellular macromolecules, HIV isolation has passed the most vigorous standards available today. In other words these infectious DNA clones meet and exceed the isolation standards of the traditional "Pasteur rules". Isolation of infectious HIV DNAs is theoretically the most absolute form of isolation - it is the equivalent of isolating the virus" soul, its genetic code, from the virus" body, the virus particle. Thus HIV isolation based on molecular cloning exceeds the old standards defined as "Pasteur rules" by Continuum.

(ii) Identification of HIV. *The existence of HIV predicts that infected cells contain a unique, virus-specific DNA* of 9150 nucleotides that cannot be detected in DNA of uninfected human cells. The probabilities that cellular DNA and other viral DNAs would contain the same sequence of 9150 nucleotides is 1 in 49150, or 1 in 104500 - extremly close to zero! 

Because of the outrageous interest in HIV as the hypothetical cause of AIDS, many investigators have sought specific HIV DNA in humans with and without AIDS in an effort to confirm the rather unreliable HIV antibody-test (Duesberg, 1993; Papadopulos-Eleopulos, Turner and Papadimitriou, 1993).

Because only 1 in 100 T-cells are ever infected in humans, virtually all such studies use Kary Mullis" polymerase chain reaction, a technique that is designed to amplify a DNA-needle into an DNA-haystack. Such efforts have *confirmed the existence of HIV-specific DNA in most (not all) antibody-positive persons with and without AIDS - but not in the DNA of antibody-negative people.* For example Jackson et al. have tested blood cells of 409 antibody-positives including 144 AIDS patients and 265 healthy people. In addition 131 antibody-negatives were tested. HIV-specific DNA subsets -defined in size and sequence by HIV-specific primers (start signals for the selective amplification) - were found in 403 of the 409 antibody-positives, but in none of the 131 antibody-negative people (Jackson et al., 1990).

*In conclusion: HIV has been isolated by the most rigorous method science has to offer.* An infectious DNA of 9.15 kilo bases (kb) has been cloned from the cells of HIV-antibody-positive persons, that -upon transfection- induces the synthesis of an unique retrovirus. This DNA "isolates" HIV from all cellular molecules, even from viral proteins and RNA. Having cloned infectious DNA of HIV is as much isolation of HIV as one can possibly get, it is like isolating the fifth symphony from an orchestra hall by recording it on a CD. The retrovirus encoded by this infectious DNA reacts with the same antibodies that crossreact with Montagnier"s global HIV standard, produced by immortal cell lines in many labs and companies around the world for the HIV-test. This confirms the existence of the retrovirus HIV.

*The uniqueness of HIV is confirmed by the detection of HIV-specific DNA sequences in the DNA of most antibody-positive people. The same DNA is not found in uninfected humans*, and the probability to find such a sequence in any DNA sample is 1/49500 - which is much less likely than to encounter the same water molecule twice by swimming in the Pacific ocean every day of your life.

The existence of an unique retrovirus HIV provides a plausible explanation for the good (not perfect) correlation between the existence of HIV DNA and antibodies against it in thousands of people that have been subjected to both tests. The Papadopulos-Lanka challenge fails to explain this correlation.​


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 Nov 2015)

Siempre Curioso dijo:


> Article 1 of 2 for the Continuum- Duesberg on AIDS



Ese documento de Duesberg afirmando la existencia del VIH fue ampliamente contestado por el Grupo de Perth (AQUÍ, traducción al castellano AQUÍ). Lo fundamental de esa contestación es que, hasta ese año (1996), no se había purificado el supuesto virus, es decir, *no se habían cumplido las reglas 2 y 3* (reglas AQUÍ). 

Si crees que alguna de esas reglas no es válida, di cuál y el porqué, y si crees que ninguna es válida y no dices el porqué, deberías indicar al menos unas reglas alternativas que, a tu juicio, sí serían válidas para demostrar la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus.


----------



## Siempre Curioso (13 Nov 2015)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Ese documento de Duesberg afirmando la existencia del VIH fue ampliamente contestado por el Grupo de Perth (AQUÍ, traducción al castellano AQUÍ). Lo fundamental de esa contestación es que, hasta ese año (1996), no se había purificado el supuesto virus, es decir, *no se habían cumplido las reglas 2 y 3* (reglas AQUÍ).
> 
> Si crees que alguna de esas reglas no es válida, di cuál y el porqué, y si crees que ninguna es válida y no dices el porqué, deberías indicar al menos unas reglas alternativas que, a tu juicio, sí serían válidas para demostrar la existencia de un nuevo retrovirus.



Las "reglas alternativas" seguidas se extraen de la lectura del artículo de Duesberg, para tu comodidad te las resumo a continuación:

1. Full-length HIV-1 and HIV-2 DNAs have been prepared from virus-infected cells and cloned in bacterial plasmids . Such clones are totally free of all viral and cellular proteins, and cellular contaminants.

2. Infectious HIV-1 and HIV-2 DNA clones productively infect human cells to initiate HIV replication.

3. Such infected ("transfected") cells contain HIV-specific DNA, and produce particles that contain reverse transcriptase, HIV-specific antigens, have diameters of 100 nm under the elctron microscope, as expected for retroviruses, and produce infectious virus that is neutralized by antisera from certain AIDS patients.

4. Detection of HIV-specific DNA sequences in the DNA of most antibody-positive people. The same DNA is not found in uninfected [seronegative] humans.

De las referencias citadas por Duesberg se extrae que, en los puntos referentes a la transfección se usó como control un cultivo sin transfectar con ADN VIH. En dicho cultivo de control no se expresaron las características observadas en el cultivo infectado.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (13 Nov 2015)

Siempre Curioso dijo:


> Las "reglas alternativas" seguidas se extraen de la lectura del artículo de Duesberg, para tu comodidad te las resumo a continuación:
> 
> 1. Full-length HIV-1 and HIV-2 DNAs have been prepared from virus-infected cells and cloned in bacterial plasmids . Such clones are totally free of all viral and cellular proteins, and cellular contaminants.



Objeción a esa regla número 1, del documento de respuesta del Grupo de Perth (AQUÍ, traducción al castellano AQUÍ):

_Ni Fisher et al, ni Levy et al ni Barnett et al cumplieron las condiciones absolutamente necesarias para afirmar la clonación de un retrovirus, el VIH. Ni era posible que lo hiciesen. Para clonar molecularmente un retrovirus primero debe obtenerse el ARN retroviral, y esto solamente puede hacerse mediante el aislamiento del retrovirus. SI NO HAY AISLAMIENTO NO HAY CLONACION ... _

Nota: Por "aislamiento" se refiere a purificar (reglas 2 y 3, reglas AQUÍ), es decir, tener en una muestra todas las partículas supuestamente retrovirales ellas solas separadas de todo lo demás que tenga información genética.

_Fisher et al, Levy et al y sus colegas, mediante varios medios, seleccionaron fragmentos de ADN y los llamaron "ADN del VIH", *sin probar que perteneciesen a una partícula*, cualquier partícula, y sin que ni siquiera dos fragmentos fuesen de la misma composición o longitud ..._

_*encontraron fragmentos de ARN de ciertas longitudes* (aunque no hubo dos que tuviesen la misma longitud),* o que eran ricos en adenina *(fragmentos ricos poli-A)), *y los llamaron "ARN del VIH", el "genoma del VIH"*. Utilizando un cebador (dT), el "ARN del VIH" se transcribió en ADN complementario (ADNc);_ ...

_Los sobrenadantes de cultivos celulares contendrán tanto ADN como ARN, incluyendo algunos encerrados en desechos celulares (fragmentos), especialmente si la viabilidad celular no es del cien por cien, como en el caso de los cultivos utilizados por los tres grupos. Los ARN's podrían incluir ARN mensajero (que es rico en adenina), así como ARN nucléico heterogéneo de alto peso molecular. Estos ARN's, además de tener un alto peso molecular y la heterogeneidad del tamaño, también tienen poli-A, con el poli-A unido en el extremo 3' de la molécula, y podrían ser resistentes a la RNasa. La actinomicina inhibe su síntesis, y también interfiere con su procesamiento y descomposición adecuados (99). De la virología de animales también se sabe que ARN y ADN no retrovirales tambien se concentran en la banda de 1,16 g/ml (100). *¿Cómo es posible entonces afirmar que simplemente porque un ARN se concentra en la banda de 1,16 g/ml y es rico en adenina, o tiene una cierta longitud, es "ARN del VIH"?* Si este ARN es "ARN del VIH", entonces qué es el otro ARN y el ADN que también se concentra a esta determinada densidad? Si estos últimos son celulares, ¿por qué no el ARN poli-A también?_



Por tanto, esa creo que es la pregunta que tendrías que responder:

¿Cómo es posible entonces afirmar que simplemente porque un ARN se concentra en la banda de 1,16 g/ml y es rico en adenina, o tiene una cierta longitud, es "ARN del VIH"?


----------



## Siempre Curioso (14 Nov 2015)

Spoiler






Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Objeción a esa regla número 1, del documento de respuesta del Grupo de Perth (AQUÍ, traducción al castellano AQUÍ):
> 
> _Ni Fisher et al, ni Levy et al ni Barnett et al cumplieron las condiciones absolutamente necesarias para afirmar la clonación de un retrovirus, el VIH. Ni era posible que lo hiciesen. Para clonar molecularmente un retrovirus primero debe obtenerse el ARN retroviral, y esto solamente puede hacerse mediante el aislamiento del retrovirus. SI NO HAY AISLAMIENTO NO HAY CLONACION ... _
> 
> ...







Tal como contesta Duesberg «This cloned, infectious HIV DNA of 9150 bases represents an almost theoretical isolation, as it is a 100,000 fold purification from all nucleic acids of the cell and its possible viruses. This is because the human cell contains 1 million kilobases of DNA and HIV only 10. Contrary to Papadopulos et als slogan *"No isolation no cloning" **cloning is isolation, and is in fact the most rigorous isolation science has to offer for retroviruses*».

Ambos procedimientos (el aislamiento del virón del resto del medio físico, y el aislamiento del ADN VIH del resto del ADN celular) son válidos para la identificación de un nuevo virus ya que ambos aislamientos buscan obtener los mismos resultados experimentales:

Para el caso de los procedimientos descritos por el Grupo de Perth:
Cultivo expuesto al virón aislado: Infección productiva de nuevos virones formados por antígenos concretos y contienen RT.
Cultivo de control no expuesto: No infección, no producción de virones, no antígenos, no RT.​
Para el caso del aislamiento de ADN VIH:
Cultivo tranfectado: Infección productiva de nuevos virones formados por antígenos concretos y contienen RT.
Cultivo de control no tranfectado: No infección, no producción de virones, no antígenos, no RT.​
*Se persigue constatar que lo aislado (ya sea el virón o el ADN integrado) es el causante de la diferencia observada entre cultivo exerimental y el de control.*

Y contestando a la pregunta «¿Cómo es posible entonces afirmar que simplemente porque un ARN se concentra en la banda de 1,16 g/ml y es rico en adenina, o tiene una cierta longitud, es "ARN del VIH"?»: Sí, se puede afirmar que es un retrovirus, el VIH, porque dicho ADN aislado hace mucho más que lo enunciado en la pregunta, lo descrito arriba.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (14 Nov 2015)

Veo que has utilizado la replica de Duesberg a la primera replica del Grupo de Perth, que se puede leer AQUÍ.

Resulta que el Grupo de Perth volvió a contestar (AQUÍ, sin traducción todavía al castellano), a lo que *Duesberg ya no contestó*.



Siempre Curioso dijo:


> Tal como contesta Duesberg «This cloned, infectious HIV DNA of 9150 bases represents an almost theoretical isolation, as it is a 100,000 fold purification from all nucleic acids of the cell and its possible viruses. This is because the human cell contains 1 million kilobases of DNA and HIV only 10. Contrary to Papadopulos et als slogan *"No isolation no cloning" **cloning is isolation, and is in fact the most rigorous isolation science has to offer for retroviruses*»...
> 
> Ambos procedimientos (el aislamiento del virón del resto del medio físico, y el aislamiento del ADN VIH del resto del ADN celular) son válidos para la identificación de un nuevo virus ...
> 
> *Se persigue constatar que lo aislado (ya sea el virón o el ADN integrado) es el causante de la diferencia observada entre cultivo experimental y el de control.*




*Retroviruses are not "cloned, infectious HIV DNA of 9150 bases"* but "enveloped viruses with a diameter of 100-120 nm budding at cellular membranes. Cell released virions contain condensed inner bodies (cores) and are studded with projections (spikes, knobs)". (25) Furthermore, such particles share the physical property of banding at a density of 1.16 gm/ml in sucrose density gradients, a fact long used in their isolation . Cloning of a virus is defined as obtaining EXACTLY the same virus by introducing its genome into a cell. However, to date, nobody has reported such particles by "cloning, infectious HIV DNA of 9150 bases", or DNA of any other length. In fact, nowhere in the HIV literature can one find particles which have "a diameter of 100-120 nm" AND which are "studded with projections (spikes, knobs)", let alone such particles banding at 1.16 gm/ml in sucrose density gradients. *Since cloning is a process leading to the production of an exact copy of whatever object one starts with*, *how can one claim cloning of something before there is proof that it ever existed?*


Es un pensamiento puramente axiomático, el de aceptar la existencia de una cosa por la definición de esa cosa, aceptar la existencia de un retrovirus por la definición de un retrovirus, es decir, partículas, no ARN o ADN.


----------



## Siempre Curioso (14 Nov 2015)

Spoiler






Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Veo que has utilizado la replica de Duesberg a la primera replica del Grupo de Perth, que se puede leer AQUÍ.
> 
> Resulta que el Grupo de Perth volvió a contestar (AQUÍ, sin traducción todavía al castellano), a lo que *Duesberg ya no contestó*.
> 
> ...







No es una simple clonación: de un original se hace una copia, y ya está.
*Ese ADN infecta productivamente al cultivo celular y le induce a producir virones formados por antígenos concretos y contienen RT. En el cultivo de control no.*

¿Qué más puede ser ese ADN que induce a la producción de nuevos retrovirus, sino el ADN integrado de dicho retrovirus?


----------



## Pedro el Romano (14 Nov 2015)

Siempre Curioso dijo:


> Ese ADN infecta productivamente al cultivo celular y le induce a producir virones formados por antígenos concretos y contienen RT. En el cultivo de control no.[/B]
> 
> ¿Qué más puede ser ese ADN que induce a la producción de nuevos retrovirus, sino el ADN integrado de dicho retrovirus?



Pensamiento axiomático, los supuestos retrovirus son lo que se define que son, es decir, partículas, no ADN. Por tanto, no es posible decir que un "ADN infecta", mucho menos si ese ADN no proviene de partículas supuestamente retrovirales.

Por otra parte, el Grupo de Perth no niega que haya una correlación entre un test positivo al supuesto VIH y la formación de nuevos ARN's. Se puede leer AQUÍ:

_*Los agentes oxidantes*, parafraseando a Barbara McClintock, causan un "shock" que fuerzan al genoma a reestructurarse para poder superar una amenaza a su supervivencia, lo que lleva a la aparición de ARN's no virales nuevos, que podrían ser detectados con la técnica PCR._


----------



## Siempre Curioso (14 Nov 2015)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Pensamiento axiomático, los supuestos retrovirus son lo que se define que son, es decir, partículas, no ADN. Por tanto, no es posible decir que un "ADN infecta", mucho menos si ese ADN no proviene de partículas supuestamente retrovirales.
> 
> Por otra parte, el Grupo de Perth no niega que haya una correlación entre un test positivo al supuesto VIH y la formación de nuevos ARN's. Se puede leer AQUÍ:
> 
> _*Los agentes oxidantes*, parafraseando a Barbara McClintock, causan un "shock" que fuerzan al genoma a reestructurarse para poder superar una amenaza a su supervivencia, lo que lleva a la aparición de ARN's no virales nuevos, que podrían ser detectados con la técnica PCR._



Y partículas virales es lo que induce a producir el ADN aislado, partículas que se asemejan y se comportan como un retrovirus. Por lo tanto, podemos concluir que son retrovirus y que dicho ADN aislado es el ADN integrado de estos retrovirus.

De nuevo, se trata de constatar que el ADN aislado es el percusor de la síntesis de retrovirus, la diferencia observada entre cultivo exerimental y el de control, y así se ha hecho:
Cultivo transfectado: Infección productiva de nuevos virones formados por antígenos concretos y contienen RT.
Cultivo de control no transfectado: No infección, no producción de virones, no antígenos, no RT.​
La única diferencia con el cultivo de control es no estar transfectado con el ADN aislado, y que éste no produce partículas virales.

¿A qué viene lo de los agentes oxidativos? No son "agentes oxidativos" los que inducen la síntesis de retrovirus, con su cápside, sus antígenos, la enzima RT.

De nuevo, ¿Qué más puede ser ese ADN que induce a la producción de nuevos retrovirus, sino el ADN integrado de dicho retrovirus?


----------



## Pedro el Romano (14 Nov 2015)

Para poder decir que un ADN es el ADN del retrovirus VIH es condición necesaria (no suficiente) *que dicho ADN se origine de partículas supuestamente retrovirales, lo que exige purificar dichas partículas*, tenerlas ellas solas en toda la muestra (separadas de cualquier otro material con información genética), y de ahí obtener ese ADN.

Si la muestra no se ha purificado ese ADN puede ser cualquier otra cosa.

Y no puedes decir en ningún caso que ese "ADN induce nuevos retrovirus VIH" cuando no has conseguido demostrar la existencia del retrovirus VIH. Las partículas con aspecto retroviral no tienen porqué ser VIH, a menos que se haya demostrado que lo son.

Los fenómenos que se dice que son debidos a un retrovirus VIH (ARN's supuestamente virales, partículas con aspecto retroviral, RT, reacción de antígenos con anticuerpos de pacientes de sida), podrían ser debidos a la oxidación.


----------



## Siempre Curioso (14 Nov 2015)

¿Qué oxidación? ¿Cuál es la fuente de dicha oxidación? ¿El cultivo de control no está expuesto a las mismas condiciones incluida la "oxidación"? ¿Entonces por qué no se sintetizan virones en el cultivo de control?

¿Te das cuenta que diciendo «Los fenómenos que se dice que son debidos a un retrovirus VIH (ARN's supuestamente virales, partículas con aspecto retroviral, RT, reacción de antígenos con anticuerpos de pacientes de sida), podrían ser debidos a la oxidación» imposibilitas también la demostración de la existencia del VIH mediante los procedimientos propuestos por los de Perth?

Si la réplica al hecho de que la producción de virones es debido "a la oxidación" y no al ADN trensfectado, lo mismo se puede decir sobre el punto 6 de las reglas de Perth, es un fenómeno debido a la oxidación, y nos quedamos tan anchos.

Así es imposible demostrar la existencia del VIH, cualquier resultado experimental que apunte a ello es "debido a la oxidación".

Por supuesto es absurdo, los cultivos de control descartan el efecto de otras variables como podría ser "la oxidación".


----------



## Pedro el Romano (14 Nov 2015)

Siempre Curioso dijo:


> ¿Qué oxidación? ¿Cuál es la fuente de dicha oxidación? ¿El cultivo de control no está expuesto a las mismas condiciones incluida la "oxidación"? ¿Entonces por qué no se sintetizan virones en el cultivo de control?



Deberías decir a qué estudio en concreto te refieres. En general la investigación del supuesto virus VIH carece de controles adecuados, y en una ocasión en que sí se utilizaron se demostró que tambien aparecían partículas de aspecto retroviral (lo que tu llamas "viriones") en el control.

Se trata del siguiente estudio:

The ultrastructural and immunohistochemical demonstration of viral particles in lymph nodes from human immunodeficiency virus-related and non-human... - PubMed - NCBI


Concluyeron:

_the viral particles observed in PGL lymph nodes are most likely HIV, but similar particles can be seen in reactive lymph nodes not associated with HIV infection._


----------



## Siempre Curioso (14 Nov 2015)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Deberías decir a qué estudio en concreto te refieres. En general la investigación del supuesto virus VIH carece de controles adecuados.



*
A los cuatro principales estudios referenciados por Duesberg, que por supesto contienen controles:*
Fisher, A. G., E. Collalti, L. Ratner, R. C. Gallo and F. Wong-Staal, 1985. A molecular clone of HTLV-III with biological activity. Nature (London) 316: 262-265. 

Levy, J. A., C. Cheng-Mayer, D. Dina and P. A. Luciw, 1986. AIDS retrovirus (ARV-2) clone replicates in transfected human and animal fibroblasts. Science 232: 998-1001. 

Barnett, S. W., M. Quiroga, A. Werner, D. Dina and J. A. Levy, 1993. Distinguishing features of an infectious molecular clone of the highly divergent and noncytopathic human immunodeficiency virus type 2 UC1 strain. J. Virol. 67: 1006-1014. 

Jackson, J. B., S. Y. Kwok, J. J. Sninsky, J. S. Hopsicker, K. J. Sannerud, F. S. Rhame, K. Henry, M. Simpson and H. H. Balfour Jr., 1990. Human immunodeficiency virus type 1 detected in all seropositive symptomatic and asymptomatic individuals. J. Clin. Microbiol. 28: 16-19.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (14 Nov 2015)

De AQUÍ (original AQUÍ):

_*La mayoría de los investigadores del VIH ignoran uno de los requisitos más importantes de la investigación experimental básica, es decir, los controles. En los pocos casos en que se utilizan controles, no son adecuados.*_

Respecto al control al clonar un supuesto retrovirus:

_Debido a que todas las células contienen genomas retrovirales, que en circunstancias apropiadas se pueden expresar en el cultivo, es decir, tanto las células en el cultivo a partir del cual se obtuvieron las partículas originales, así como las células transfectadas, pueden liberar partículas retrovirales idénticas, incluso si no hay clonación, cuando se intenta clonar un retrovirus es de importancia crucial el cultivo de control. La única diferencia entre el control y las células transfectadas con el genoma viral debería ser que, en los cultivos de control, se deberían utilizar algunos otros genes para la transfección. Esto se debe a que, bajo condiciones de cultivo adecuadas, el acto mismo de la transfección podría resultar en la expresión retroviral, incluyendo la producción de partículas retrovirales_

Más respecto al control:

_(a) debido a que la detección de RT y secuencias genéticas retrovirales, y la liberación de partículas retrovirales depende del estado metabólico de las células, el estado fisiológico de las células utilizadas en los cultivos de control debería ser lo más cercano posible al de los de pacientes de sida;
(b) puesto que el mero hecho de la cocultivación, por sí misma, puede llevar a la liberación de partículas retrovirales endógenas, si las células de test se cocultivaron, también se deberían cocultivar las células utilizadas en experimentos de control (85);
(c) los fragmentos, incluso procedentes de células normales no estimuladas, cuando se añaden a los cultivos podrían aumentar la expresión retroviral endógena (86). Debido a esto, cuando las células se cultivan con "VIH" (sobrenadante o material que se concentra a 1,16 g/ml), los controles deben cultivarse con material similar a partir de cultivos de células procedentes de individuos enfermos con enfermedades similares al sida, es decir, emparejando individuos que están inmunosuprimidos;
(d) la aparición de retrovirus endógeno se puede acelerar y el rendimiento aumentado un millón de veces mediante la estimulación de los cultivos con mitógenos (87), mutágenos, carcinógenos y radiación (88,89). Si los cultivos de test están expuestos a, o emplean tales agentes, también deberían los controles;
(e) puesto que los pacientes de sida y aquellos en riesgo de desarrollar el síndrome están expuestos a fuertes agentes oxidantes (79,90), las células de control deberían también proceder de tales pacientes;
(g) para evitar el sesgo del observador y en los mejores intereses de la ciencia, se debería realizar examen a ciegas de los cultivos-cocultivos de test y control._


En general las referencias de Fisher, Levy y Barnett son analizadas exhaustivamente en el apartado 7, y la de Jackson en el apartado 8, concluyéndose que no demuestran la existencia del retrovirus VIH.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Dic 2015)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> De AQUÍ (original AQUÍ):
> 
> _*La mayoría de los investigadores del VIH ignoran uno de los requisitos más importantes de la investigación experimental básica, es decir, los controles. En los pocos casos en que se utilizan controles, no son adecuados.*_
> 
> ...



_

El mero hecho de que haya que "cultivar" el "VIH" ya debería provocar sospechas.

¿Por qué?: Porque el primer postulado de Koch dice que el supuesto patógeno ha de estar presente DE FORMA ABUNDANTE en todos los casos de la enfermedad.

Un "patógeno" que se "esconde" es una contradicción en los términos: Si es patógeno es que está presente de forma abundante._


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Feb 2016)

Las ratas abandonan el barco:



> La Fundación de Investigación en Sida se abre a otros campos sanitarios
> 
> La modificación del enfoque va a ser gradual. El año pasado, las primeras convocatorias fueron para estudiar la viabilidad comercial de los proyectos. Se presentaron una decena. La semana pasada se han concedido 19, de unos 30.000 euros de media. La lista muestra su variedad. Ninguno está relacionado con el VIH, pero los hay para tratamientos para mieloma múltiple, epilepsia, cáncer colorrectal, prótesis maxilofaciales, hematología... etcétera. "Medicamentos y diagnósticos son la mayoría", señala el director.
> 
> La Fundación de Investigación en Sida se abre a otros campos sanitarios | Ciencia | EL PAÍS



El "VIH" ya no da más de sí, el pobre.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2016)

para uso propio:

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/am...-amistoso-dialogo-ente-hombres-y-mujeres.html


----------



## Nationwww (13 Ago 2016)

No funcionan los enlaces...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Ago 2016)

Nationwww dijo:


> No funcionan los enlaces...



Quite el _*www.*_ a los de burbuja y funcionarán.


----------



## Desconocido (3 Sep 2016)

Mira AYN Randiano2. Resulta que no lo encontraban porque ¡estaba escondido! :XX:
Detectado el “escondite” del VIH en el cuerpo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Sep 2016)

Es una gilipollez para subnormales:



> han descubierto que se esconde dentro de unos “poros” (la cápsida, una estructura de proteínas donde se encuentra el material genético del virus) para poder esconderse del sistema inmune. Y esto explica, en gran parte, por qué el VIH es tan peligroso.



Esto es para subnormales.

"Cápside" tiene el "VIH" desde 1985:



>



estructura vih - Buscar con Google


----------



## NamruCasterly (4 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *DIRECTORIO DE HILOS DE Ayn Randiano2*
> 
> *SERVICIOS FOREROS*
> 
> ...





Muy buen recopilatorio, solo un problema: Los enlaces no funcionan! 

Ya se logró una solución. Harías bien en rehacer tu recopilatorio con el método para así hacerlo más facil llegar a tus hilos, y de paso te creas un hilo solo para eso xD

burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/779415-enlaces-a-temas-de-burbuja-solucion.html​


----------



## outzider (22 Dic 2016)

Este hilo se abrió en 2011 y desde entonces la oficialidad vih/sida ya ha cambiado sus postulados rádicalmente. Como sabréis desde hace poco se da ¨medicación¨ a todos los seropositivos. Los criterios de cd4 bajos, elevada carga viral, etc ya no sirven: un cambio radical en la teoría del sida exotérico (genial distinción entre el sida esotérico y el exotérico). Un éxito rotundo de la industria farmaceútica, que multiplica así la cantidad de antirretrovirales que vende. Además ahora nos dicen que con ¨carga viral¨ ¨indetectable¨ el ¨vih¨ no se contagia, así que venga todos y todas y todes a follar con alegría! Eso sí hasta los ojos de drogas tóxicas.

Por otra parte, me sorprende mucho que los médicos se presten a esto sin rechistar. ¿Dónde queda su código deontológico? Es posible que el ¨paciente¨ que se sienta frente a ellos sea un ¨controlador de élite¨, o sea alguien que incluso según ellos nunca va a enfermar, pero aún así le van a recetar un tramiento con severos efectos secundarios de por vida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Feb 2017)

outzider dijo:


> Por otra parte, me sorprende mucho que los médicos se presten a esto sin rechistar. ¿Dónde queda su código deontológico?



Los médicos ya no trabajan a solas, pagados directamente por sus paciente.

Los médicos trabajan en ORGANIZACIONES que les DICTAN las "buenas prácticas".

Si un médico intentase actuar en conciencia tras estudiar el TimoSIDA, sería EXPULSADO sin más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2017)

outzider dijo:


> Este hilo se abrió en 2011 y desde entonces la oficialidad vih/sida ya ha cambiado sus postulados rádicalmente. Como sabréis desde hace poco se da ¨medicación¨ a todos los seropositivos. Los criterios de cd4 bajos, elevada carga viral, etc ya no sirven: un cambio radical en la teoría del sida exotérico (genial distinción entre el sida esotérico y el exotérico). Un éxito rotundo de la industria farmaceútica, que multiplica así la cantidad de antirretrovirales que vende. *Además ahora nos dicen que con ¨carga viral¨ ¨indetectable¨* el ¨vih¨ no se contagia, así que venga todos y todas y todes a follar con alegría! Eso sí hasta los ojos de drogas tóxicas.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende mucho que los médicos se presten a esto sin rechistar. ¿Dónde queda su código deontológico? Es posible que el ¨paciente¨ que se sienta frente a ellos sea un ¨controlador de élite¨, o sea alguien que incluso según ellos nunca va a enfermar, pero aún así le van a recetar un tramiento con severos efectos secundarios de por vida.



Y ahora viene lo mejor.

Como los "ARVs" actuales matan de muertes definidas como NO SIDA...los muertos que matan los ARVs ya no han muerto de SIDA. Han muerto de fallo hepático, fallo renal, cáncer....¡brillante!


----------



## Agitador (24 Sep 2017)

Hola Ayn Randiano2:

Te escribo para sugerirte que hagas un tema sobre la psiquiatría, si te apetece. Mejor aun: sobre la psiquiatría moderna, que la histórica ya sabemos casi todos las barbaridades que hizo. 
A mi, casi antes de llegar a la edad adulta, me diagnosticaron trastorno ansioso depresivo y 12 años despues estoy en una espiral de la que ya va a ser dificil salir. 

Gracias por tus hilos, a pesar de las enormes discrepancias que podamos tener en algunos temas, aprendo mucho con ellos.


----------



## Ibericus_maximus (7 Ago 2020)

Muy buenas AynRandiano2, me gustaría hacerte una serie de sugerencia ya que estamos en 2020 en plena pandemia del timo coronavirus como tú dices.

Bien, lo primero que quiero preguntarte es lo siguiente:
¿Serías capaz de explicarme cómo debe hacerse un estudio científico para demostrar que existe un retrovirus llamado VIH dentro de los enfermos con VIH y que causa el SIDA?
Afirmas que debería sacarse la sangre directamente de 500 pacientes con SIDA y que fuese preparada para ser filtrada, centrifugada, ultracentrifugada con bandas que lleven el medio de optiprep (y no el medio de sucrosa o sacarosa) para poder separar los viriones del VIH de exosomas y vesículas extracelulares del mismo tamaño. Una vez obtenido todo eso, se debería hacer las fotografías con el Microscopio electrónico tanto de los viriones en las células infectando como los viriones fuera de la célula, los viriones mezclados con otros residuos celulares y finalmente los viriones solos separados gracias al medio optiprep
Además, se necesitaría un control negativo con 500 pacientes sanos con test de VIH negativo que siguiesen el mismo procedimiento anterior.
¿Podrías explicarme la diferencia entre el "cultivo" y el "co-cultivo" del VIH que se utiliza para el aislamiento y la visualización de los viriones y porque eso no es válido? Cita referencias bibliográficas al respecto, por favor, a ser posible de acceso completo y libre para ver todo el procedimiento.

Ahora vamos a lo segundo:
¿Podrías hacer un nuevo post sobre cómo ha cambiado la oficialidad del VIH-SIDA hoy año 2020 respecto a la etiología, diagnóstico, pronóstico y tratamiento del VIH-SIDA? Podrías utilizar la biblia española del VIH-SIDA en su última versión que es del año 2019.

Tercera y última cuestión, cuando harás un post para tratar cuanta pseudociencia hay dentro de la virología y cuantas enfermedades están realmente causadas por virus y cuáles no? 

Por último, déjame que te recomiende un par de libros.
Uno se titula "Virus Mania" (Locura vírica) escrito por un periodista alemán y por un médico internista alemán, sobre el fraude de la virología desde la poliomielitis.
"Virus Mania: How the Medical Industry Continually Invents Epidemics, Making Billion-Dollar Profits At Our Expense" (2007) : Torsten Engelbrecht, Claus Köhnlein : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

El otro se titula "Desvaneciendo ilusiones: Las enfermedades, las vacunas y la historia olvidada"
http://www.ls.uy/wp-content/uploads...a-Suzanne-Humphries-Md-y-Roman-Bystrianyk.pdf

Este desmonta con abundante bibliografía (incluyendo multitud de artículos científicos) de que las vacunas disminuyesen la morbi-mortalidad de muchas enfermedades infecciosas y realmente fueron medidas higiénicas, nutricionales y de salud pública las que realmente tuvieron un gran impacto.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (20 Jun 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es difícilísimo convencer al ciudadano medio de que ponga en cuestión la ortodoxia del SIDA.



Es "dificilísimo"... con hilos interminables y muy técnicos que solo nos leemos los más fanatizados.

En cambio a través de la música es mucho más rápido para el borrego medio

Hoy les voy a RECOMENDAR la mejor MÚSICA para "reprogramarse" en el camino de la VERDAD | Una artista de verdad que jamás oirán en los"40 Principales"


----------



## pagesitawa (6 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los profetas fundadores de la Religión del VIH, Luc Montagnier y Robert Gallo.
> 
> SIETE, Montagnier
> 
> ...



Tu más alla de hacer y editar todas estas chorradas haces algo de probecho o simplemente estás esperando caerte del guíndo y poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## Misfits109 (24 Ago 2022)

Hola buenas, buen post me he leído unos cuantos tuyos que has escrito en el foro, yo tengo una duda por curiosidad, que es el PrEP y cómo es posible que evite que contraigas el VIH, además se tiene constancia de que es tóxico para el organismo además de producir problemas en varios órganos como puede ser riñones u higado.
Siempre me interesa conocer otras versiones aparte de las oficiales, y mas aún cuando la oficial no se mantiene en pie.
Saludos.


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

Cada uno escoge o acepta lo que más le plazca o interese, a mi personalmente con razonar lo que se conozco y entiendo lo demás con fiarme de los buenos profesionales ya me vale.
Anda que?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2022)

Misfits109 dijo:


> que es el PrEP y cómo es posible que evite que contraigas el VIH, además se tiene constancia de que es tóxico para el organismo además de producir problemas en varios órganos como puede ser riñones u órganos



Yo no tomaría eso bajo ningún concepto

Para empezar hay cero evidencia de que haya "virus del SIDA"


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

Es que precisamente yo y no tu, primero pienso y luego racionalizo y después trato de vivir y poco más y a ser posible mucho mejor.
Anda que?


----------



## Misfits109 (24 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo no tomaría eso bajo ningún concepto
> 
> Para empezar hay cero evidencia de que haya "virus del SIDA"



No si yo tampoco, pero viendo cómo han inventado las farmacéuticas gran cantidad de productos para que la gente se tome regularmente para el resto de su vida, y la gente lo haga, me llama mucho la atención.
Sabes qué lleva eso y para qué sirve?.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2022)

Misfits109 dijo:


> Sabes qué lleva eso y para qué sirve?.



Lleva "antiretroviral"

Se supone que "evita la infección por VIH".

Lo que hace realmente lo confiesan en el prospecto, "efectos adversos".


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

Ilústrame y a lo mejor me convences y te lo compro.
Anda?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *CINCO: "Cargas virales" detectadas por PCR en seronegativos sanos.*
> 
> Empecemos por citar que es la Carga Viral. Cito al gobiernos de los Estados Unidos (es imposible citar una fuente más oficial):
> 
> ...



Citado:






Ciencia: - Paper BMJ 1985 "Patología SIDA...EXCESIVA ESTIMULACIÓN ANTIGÉNICA factor importante para desarrollo SIDA"|"TENER LOS ANTICUERPOS" era TENER SIDA


Paper British Medical Journal, 1985: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3000502/ Excesiva estimulación antigénica factor importante para el desarrollo del SIDA "HTLV-III" era el nombre del "VIH" en 1985. El "test de VIH" no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el "VIH", es un test de fondo de...




www.burbuja.info


----------

